# Neue Avatar Fabrik



## Stitschi (23. September 2007)

So nach großem hin und her wie man die Avatare hinbekommt habe ich es endlich geschafft meinen Avatar hinzubekommmen. Weil die anderern mit nicht mehr für andere Avatare machen wollten mach ich das jetzt.
Sagt mir einfach per post in den thread was euer char haben soll ungefähr so sollte das aussehen:

Rasse:
Geschlecht:
Waffe(n):
Ausrüstung:
Hintergrund:

Mfg

Stitschi


----------



## Yanxley (23. September 2007)

find ich echt nice von dir, dass du das weiterführst!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
also ich hätt gerne mal :
undead
mänlich
waffe: stab der auflösung
ausrüstung: priester arena 2 set
hintergrund einfach schwarz
kannst du ihn gehend machen?
thx
Yanxley


----------



## Bewl (23. September 2007)

Hi,

hätte egrne einen Troll Schami Männlich.

Ausrüstung pls T5.

Gehend pls machen und hintergrund weiß.
Pls ein geiles schild rein machen und wenns geht einen Streitkolben.

THX

Mfg Bewl


----------



## Stitschi (23. September 2007)

bewl sag bitte welches schild und welche waffe.
Yanxley dein ava kommt gleich


----------



## rEdiC (23. September 2007)

hi erstma vielen dank für die arbeit.also
Rasselutelf
Geschlecht:weiblich
Waffe(n):Kriegsstab des erbarmungslosen Gladiators
Ausrüstung:T4 magier
Hintergrund:weiss

danke


----------



## Bewl (23. September 2007)

Stitschi schrieb:


> bewl sag bitte welches schild und welche waffe.
> Yanxley dein ava kommt gleich





Streitkolben: http://wow.buffed.de/?i=30317

Schild: http://wow.buffed.de/?i=30314

thx im vorraus !!


----------



## Stitschi (23. September 2007)

Yanxleys ava:
http://img221.imageshack.us/my.php?image=priestkr0.gif


----------



## Yanxley (23. September 2007)

thx vielmals! 
weiter so!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
mfg Yanxley


----------



## Stitschi (23. September 2007)

Bewls ava:
http://img217.imageshack.us/my.php?image=trollxl0.gif
redics ava:
http://img518.imageshack.us/my.php?image=magemn0.gif


----------



## Stitschi (23. September 2007)

ihr könnt auch wappenröcke haben aber ihr müßts halt nur sagen.

Mfg Stitschi


----------



## Snowrain (23. September 2007)

untoter schurke männlich !

arena set 2

und die 2 gladiator streitkolben !

als hintergrund OG

und auf die streitkolben noch mungo pls

dan sollter er noch ganz langsam nach vorne/schräg laufen 

und den wappenrock der defilas haben !

ja Defilas ! nich Deviat


----------



## Stitschi (23. September 2007)

snow du hast doch scho voll den geilen da brauchste keinen mehr


----------



## ApoY2k (23. September 2007)

RoFl xD

Das nenn ich mal echte Kompetenz und fabelhafte Arbeit am Kunden ^^


----------



## rEdiC (23. September 2007)

danke fürs ava


----------



## Medoran (23. September 2007)

Hi,

ich hätte gern folgenden Avatar

Klasse: Priester

Rasse: Draenei

Geschlecht: Männlich

Rüstung: T6

Waffe: Stab Bannfluch

Soll einfach stehen oder gehen...

Falls sich jemand der Sache annimmt danke ich im Vorraus

MfG


----------



## McSascha (23. September 2007)

huhu

also

Troll magier 

Rüstung:T6

Waffe:Stab der Lösung

Männlich

Geht das auch das es auf ein mount sitz z.b auf den netherdrachen?? wenn nicht soll er auf einen andern mount sitzen welches ist mir egal


Ich danke mal im vorraus


----------



## Zorkal (23. September 2007)

ApoY2k schrieb:


> RoFl xD
> 
> Das nenn ich mal echte Kompetenz und fabelhafte Arbeit am Kunden ^^


Und wieviel Mühe er sich gibt :X


----------



## McSascha (23. September 2007)

was soll das jetzt heißen?????


----------



## Zorkal (23. September 2007)

McSascha schrieb:


> was soll das jetzt heißen?????


Viel zu kleine Charaktere,abgehackte Animationen und komische Perspektiven.


----------



## ApoY2k (23. September 2007)

Naja stell dir doch ma vor wie das wäre...

Siemens trägt einen Auftrag an dich heran zum entwerfen des neusten Auto, dir sind alle Freiheiten gegeben und du hast ein unbegrenztes Budget.

Und dann sagst du: "s[iemens] du hast doch scho voll d[ie] geilen [autos] da brauchste keine mehr"


----------



## Myhordi (23. September 2007)

Da war Heaven der meins gemacht hat schon besser ja.


----------



## Bratiboy (23. September 2007)

ich hätte gern 
blutelf
weiblich
waffe  http://wow.buffed.de/?i=30918
schild http://wow.buffed.de/?i=32255
und pala t6
hintergrund weiß plz


----------



## M3P4I (23. September 2007)

na das ist ja mal nen netter service 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



würd mich hier gern einreihen:

Rasse: Gnom
Geschlecht: männlich
Waffe(n): keine
Ausrüstung: t5
Hintergrund: transparent (falls net möglich einfach weiß)

zum thema perspektive:

kannst du nur nen portrait vom oberkörper/ kopf machen? es würde mir ausreichen, wenn man noch was von dem kleinen gnom sehen kann.
er sollte nach rechts gucken... quasi ins forum rein und ne bewegungsanimation wär auch recht nice...

mfg...


----------



## asmegin (23. September 2007)

Rasse: Blutelf
Geschlecht: Weiblich
Waffe(n): 2 mal Chromatisch gehärtets Schwert   (http://wow.buffed.de/?i=19352)
Ausrüstung:T2 vom Schurken
Hintergrund: schwarz
Pose: Gehend


----------



## DaBoss (23. September 2007)

Hallöchen

Ich würd mich über eine Blutelf-Schurkin mit dem T2-Set und den Zwillingsklingen von Azzinoth freuen. =)

wenn möglich langsam gehend mit schwarzem hintergrund.


danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Snowrain (23. September 2007)

Stitschi schrieb:


> snow du hast doch scho voll den geilen da brauchste keinen mehr


würde aber gernen nen neuen haben ^^ du weist nur ne wie das geht ^^


----------



## Favorit (23. September 2007)

ich find das interessant und hab mir aus langeweile mal den model viewer runtergeladen. naja ist ganz witzig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
würd mich mal interessieren wie das mit deen leuchteffekten funktionert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M3P4I (23. September 2007)

Favorit schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hehe... thx...   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ApoY2k (23. September 2007)

rofl... diese Kapuze sieht schon derbe lächerlich am Gnom aus ^^


----------



## DaBoss (23. September 2007)

dankeschön =)


----------



## McSascha (24. September 2007)

Moin

ALso ich wollte mein avatar ändern und dann kam diese fehlermeldung


Fehlermeldung:

Das Hochladen der Datei ist gescheitert! Kontaktiere bitte den Administrator, damit das Problem behoben werden kann.


Wie kann ich mich an einen administrator wenden?


----------



## maggus (24. September 2007)

Wo war in der about:config vom Firefox der Befehl, um diese ganzen animierten .GIFs zu killen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*scnr*


----------



## McSascha (24. September 2007)

mh???

Und gibt es  Model viwer auch in deutsch?hab das jetzt nur in englich!!Deutsch wäre besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ApoY2k (24. September 2007)

Willst noch en Stück Kuchen dazu? Tässchen Tee vielleicht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Geht in die Schule und lernt englisch, die Sprache ist so simpel gestrickt... und so ein Programm kann man mit einer einizgen Stunde Crashkurs englisch super verstehen...


----------



## McSascha (24. September 2007)

ahja okay

also ich versteh das nur nicht wie ich  noch dazu ein hintergrund machen kann!!!also mach ich z.b.  nethersturm als hintergrund ist die figur weg!!!
Das versteh ich nicht!!!!


----------



## DenailX (24. September 2007)

> Hiho.
> 
> Find ich mal nett, dass jemancd sowas macht. Naja... ich poste mal was ich brauche.
> 
> ...



Mein Post ausm alten thread.


----------



## Medoran (24. September 2007)

Danke schonmal für den Ava jetzt habe ich blos folgendes Problem. Ich hab den Ava auf meinem Pc gespeichtert (Gif Format ca.100kb groß). Wenn ich die Datei als Ava auswähle sagt er mir ständig das die Datei zu groß ist. Mach ich da was falsch oder muss ich die Datei vorher verkleinern bzw in ein anderes Format umwandeln? 

MfG


----------



## Favorit (24. September 2007)

Medoran schrieb:


> Danke schonmal für den Ava jetzt habe ich blos folgendes Problem. Ich hab den Ava auf meinem Pc gespeichtert (Gif Format ca.100kb groß). Wenn ich die Datei als Ava auswähle sagt er mir ständig das die Datei zu groß ist. Mach ich da was falsch oder muss ich die Datei vorher verkleinern bzw in ein anderes Format umwandeln?
> 
> MfG



mach einfach rechtsklick und c/p den link oder lads selbst hoch zb bei http://imageshack.us/ und füg dann im profil einfach den link fürs avatar ein


----------



## Amoniusi (24. September 2007)

Ich hätt gern n mage T6 laufend ^^das is alles ^^!!!


----------



## Medoran (24. September 2007)

Favorit schrieb:


> mach einfach rechtsklick und c/p den link oder lads selbst hoch zb bei http://imageshack.us/ und füg dann im profil einfach den link fürs avatar ein




Danke vielmals. Hat funktioniert ;-)


----------



## Favorit (25. September 2007)

Also ich erstell euch gern solche GIF Avatare. Einfach hier posten was ihr haben wollt. Je detaillierter umso besser (Rasse, Aussehen, Equip) und wenn ihr wollt könnt ihr auch noch nen Hintergrundbild für euer Avatar mit reinpacken.


----------



## Achereto (25. September 2007)

Für mich bitte folgendes:

- Mensch Paladin, männlich
- Arena 2 Ausrüstung, inkl. den epischen Stiefeln für Paladine, Tryptychonschild der Uralten (das Ding aus Karazhan) und Gerechtigkeit des Lichts als Waffe.
- Als Hintergrund könnte ich mir Nagrandarena vorstellen. Falls du den Pala auch auf eines der Podeste der Schergratarena stellen kannst, lieber das. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


- Animation: Lichtblitzheilung

Danke im voraus. :-)


----------



## Morolof (25. September 2007)

morgen

ich hätte gerne einen 

untoten hexenmeister 

T4 Helm und Handschuhe Den Stab von Kurator und das Eisenschattenzwirnset 

haltung egal cool eben =)

danke schon mal  im vorraus


----------



## Supervegeta (25. September 2007)

Da der andere closed ist 


Ich need:


Gnom weiblich 

Schurke

t6 full

Beide Azzinoth Klingen 

und wenn es geht angreifend


----------



## M1ghtymage (25. September 2007)

Hi. Ich hab mich auch mal daran versucht, es geht zwar aber ich bekomms nicht unter 50kp hin -.-^^
Außerdem raff ich die einstellungen wenn man File --> animanted Gif macht. was heißtn das alles und was muss man da eistellen um das dann als Avatar hier benutzen zu können?


----------



## Shadowfly (25. September 2007)

Supervegeta schrieb:


> Da der andere closed ist
> Ich need:
> Gnom weiblich
> 
> ...



Kleiner Tipp Höfflichkeit kommt weiter. Bitte Danke sind super Wörter nutze sie. ;-)


----------



## Favorit (25. September 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer nen speziellen Hintergrund will bitte das Bild miteinfügen oder mir  zuschicken. Ich werde das nicht machen, wäre mir zuviel Arbeit. Und noch ne Anmerkung für alle, in der Datenbak sind leider keine Arena-2 Sets enthalten, das heißt ich kann euch leider kein Ava damit machen.



M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Hi. Ich hab mich auch mal daran versucht, es geht zwar aber ich bekomms nicht unter 50kp hin -.-^^
> Außerdem raff ich die einstellungen wenn man File --> animanted Gif macht. was heißtn das alles und was muss man da eistellen um das dann als Avatar hier benutzen zu können?



Mach bei Animated Gif einfach nen Haken bei Resize und bei Size Dimensions gibst du 100x100 ein das reicht. Abspeichern und dann am besten hochladen bei http://imageshack.us/


----------



## Supervegeta (25. September 2007)

Shadowfly schrieb:


> Kleiner Tipp Höfflichkeit kommt weiter. Bitte Danke sind super Wörter nutze sie. ;-)




ohh sry =( vergessen

Trozdem THX für das bild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stitschi (25. September 2007)

sry das ich die ganzen net bearbeitet hab aber war die tage leider net on.


----------



## M1ghtymage (25. September 2007)

Und was mache ich bei Total Frames und Gif Frame Delay hin?


----------



## chopi (25. September 2007)

also:

taure (braunes fell)

t1 oder t6 gerne auch doppelte ausführung mit beiden^^

waffe:Stab der Auflösung

bewegung: gehen nach vorne leicht schräg nach rechts

perspektive.ganzer char zu sehen von schräg oben(also nicht vogelperspektive^^)

hintergrund:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



danke schön hab das jetztnochma ganz neu geschrieben^^


----------



## M1ghtymage (25. September 2007)

Hat immernoch 800kb aber klappt o.O Vielen Dank^^. Noch ne Frage zu dem programm: wenn ich n Hintergrund oder sowas machen will verschwindet der Char, kann ich irgendwie mehrere Sachen auf ein Bild packen?


----------



## M1ghtymage (25. September 2007)

> na dann will ich auch mal so richtig ausnutzen^^
> 
> tauren (druide^^)
> 
> ...



ich sehe hier keine einzige hilfreiche ANgabe bis auf Dudu und Taure -.- bitte beschreibe das equippedment, geschlecht, Aussehen und die Waffe näher


----------



## M1ghtymage (25. September 2007)

waffe:Stab der Auflösung

ka wie ich das auf Englisch rausbekommen soll.
Und t6 gibts nicht, ka wieso -.-


----------



## chopi (25. September 2007)

dann pls t1 (also das blattset wie ich es nenne)


----------



## M1ghtymage (25. September 2007)

hmm hab die neuste Version geladen t6 geht, welche Waffe bitte?


----------



## M1ghtymage (25. September 2007)

Male or Female?
und welches Horn?
das obere Horn -.-


----------



## M1ghtymage (25. September 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

so, hatte keine Lust mehr auf die Antwort mit dem Stab zu warten will pennen^^
wenns dir nicht gefällt kann ichs morgen nochma versuchen
Ps: immer wenn ich hintergrund auswähle geht alles vorherige weg . . .kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## McSascha (26. September 2007)

Moin 
wenn ich fragen darf welches programm benutz ihr da???
Und wenn es geht noch den link wo man es downloaden kann!!!


Gruß sascha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mirli (26. September 2007)

Huhu @ all,

erstmal danke das ihr so nett seid und sowas zur verfügung stellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn es keine Umstände macht würde ich mich über ein nettes Avatar über mein Char sehr freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zum Char:

Troll Mage Männlich

Blauer Irokesen Haarschnitt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

so wie...
*alten screenie rauskram* 
..hier



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Equip:

*Stab:  Arena Stab*
Kriegsstab des erbarmungslosen Gladiators

*Robe etc.: Zauberfeuerschneiderset * 
Zauberfeuerrobe

Zauberfeuerhandschuhe

Zauberfeuergürtel

*Rücken: Von den Heroicmarken*
Schal der veränderlichen Wahrscheinlichkeiten


*Schultern: Bitte die T5 Schultern*
Mantelung von Tirisfal


*Animation: * 
Da wäre ein cast animation ganz nice oder halt was geil ausschaut, du hast da bestimmt Geschmack 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn ich noch was vergessen habe lass es mich bidde wissen....

Jetzt schon vielen herzlichen Dank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruß
Zeljin


----------



## chopi (26. September 2007)

hm sieht echt nice aus^^ ohne waffe is auch schön aber hab mal noch sone frage:sone tolle idee gehabt des auch bei msn als anzeigebild reinzistellen meine frage geht das?


----------



## M1ghtymage (26. September 2007)

Kenn mich zwar nich aus aber denke mal, dass es geht. Speicher es und versuchs mal


----------



## M1ghtymage (26. September 2007)

@ Mirli
Bitte Deutsche Namen, wenn wir das schon kostenlos machen da könnt ihr euch auch die zeit nehmen und das selbst übersetzen. Zauberfeuer gibt es nicht! Ich kann nur die Veste machen also habe ich mir erlaubt (weil du ja t5 Schultern wolltest) den Rest auch t5 zu machen.
Waffe oder Cast. die Waffe kann man nicht auf den Rücken packen und casten gibts nicht, nur wenn man den zauber gerade wirkt nicht das Casten an sich


----------



## chopi (26. September 2007)

was mach ich jetzt falsch mir wird gesagt das das teil zu gross sei
HILFE^^


----------



## M1ghtymage (26. September 2007)

wie das von mir oder ein eigenes?


----------



## Felixg3 (26. September 2007)

Rasse: Blutelf Paladin
Geschlecht: Female
Waffe(n): Hammer der Sühne
Schild: Verteidiger des Aldorivermächtnisses
Ausrüstung: Tier 5 für Paladine
Hintergrund: Festung der Stürme, Foto

Vielen, lieben Dank schonmal!


----------



## M1ghtymage (26. September 2007)

"Waffe(n): Hammer der Sühne"
auf Englisch!


----------



## Mirli (26. September 2007)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> @ Mirli
> Bitte Deutsche Namen, wenn wir das schon kostenlos machen da könnt ihr euch auch die zeit nehmen und das selbst übersetzen. Zauberfeuer gibt es nicht! Ich kann nur die Veste machen also habe ich mir erlaubt (weil du ja t5 Schultern wolltest) den Rest auch t5 zu machen.
> Waffe oder Cast. die Waffe kann man nicht auf den Rücken packen und casten gibts nicht, nur wenn man den zauber gerade wirkt nicht das Casten an sich



Mmmh ist doch deutsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ich gehe mal davon aus das du Englische Namen meinst...wenns so ist sry hab ich wohl überlesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Passt schon wie du das machst, bin ja eh schon froh das du das einfach so machst...

Dann mach das doch bitte mit dem Stab, danke!


----------



## M1ghtymage (26. September 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hab den Stab doch aufn Rücken bekommen^^
Aber das Casten sieht leider so aus, weiss nicht wie man das anders hinbekommt . . .
Nimm das oder such dir ne andere Pose aus^^


----------



## Krendel (26. September 2007)

Ich hätte gerne einen jadegrünen Ork, mit einem schwarzen Bartzopf und langen haaren.

Er sollte anhaben Arena 2 Rüstung ohne Helm und die Axt des Gronnlords in der hand halten.

Gibt eine Animation der Angriffshaltung? die wäre ganz fein und das ganze vor einem irgendwie dunklem Hintergrund.

Eher so Oberkörperbetont.

Danke im Vorraus.


----------



## gondolin72 (26. September 2007)

Stitschi schrieb:


> So nach großem hin und her wie man die Avatare hinbekommt habe ich es endlich geschafft meinen Avatar hinzubekommmen. Weil die anderern mit nicht mehr für andere Avatare machen wollten mach ich das jetzt.
> Sagt mir einfach per post in den thread was euer char haben soll ungefähr so sollte das aussehen:
> 
> Erst mal Respekt für deine Mühen und vorab ein dickes THX
> ...


----------



## Mirli (26. September 2007)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man bist du fix so schnell kann ich ja nichmal antworten, RESPEKT!

Ich würds nehmen..aber was gibt es denn noch so für posen? sowas wie du das hast vllt? 
Will dich nich soviel arbeiten lassen, denn Dankbar bin ich dir ja schon unendlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aerias (26. September 2007)

Hi^^

Wenns geht, ich hätte gerne einen:
Human Paladin,
Equip t4,
Schild: Aegis des Verteidigers (Aegis of the Vindicator glaub ich)
Streitkolben: Arena t2

am besten ganz langsam gehend

Danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (26. September 2007)

Ok,, bitte um Geduld, bin in ner halben std fertig mit allen


----------



## Aerias (26. September 2007)

Wow... du bist super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (26. September 2007)

Was solln das nun heißen ?


----------



## Aerias (26. September 2007)

Das ich das toll finde was du hier machst, meinen respekt! Das net ironisch oder so gemeint! Hab nur net gemerkt das der zwinker smilie so seltsam ist


----------



## Krendel (26. September 2007)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Was solln das nun heißen ?


Vermutlich finder er es gut was du machst, und wollte dir den normalen Augenkneifer Smile zeigen, der aber hier bei Buffed nicht lächelt, im gegenstz zu allen anderen bekannten Foren dieser schönen wwwelt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aerias (26. September 2007)

> Vermutlich finder er es gut was du machst, und wollte dir den normalen Augenkneifer Smile zeigen, der aber hier bei Buffed nicht lächelt, im gegenstz zu allen anderen bekannten Foren dieser schönen wwwelt. top.gif


Exakt!


----------



## M1ghtymage (26. September 2007)

Er sollte anhaben Arena 2 Rüstung
Welches Set? Schurke Schamane Jäger Krieger Magier Hexenmeister Priester Paladin oder Druide?
Das gleiche gilt für Aerias auch, bitte schreibt:

Aussehen(Frisur, Haut/Haar- Farbe, Gesicht):
Rasse:
Geschlecht(männlich, weiblich):
Rüstung(englisch, bei t sets oder Arena sets muss die klasse angegeben werden):
Waffe/n(englisch):
Pose:

Hintergrund kann ich nicht, ka wie  das geht und keiner der es weiss antwortet mir darauf sry

"Ich würds nehmen..aber was gibt es denn noch so für posen? sowas wie du das hast vllt?
Will dich nich soviel arbeiten lassen, denn Dankbar bin ich dir ja schon unendlich tongue.gif"

Meine Elfe steht einfach nur, keine Pose. Das ist aber Rassenabhängig dein troll würde nix machen einfach nur rumstehen. Und wie ich den stab auf den Rücken bekommen hab weiss ich nicht mehr, war wohl Zufall, soll er in die Hand oder dann lieber weglassen?


----------



## Krendel (26. September 2007)

Ups^^
Meinte Krieger  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.S.: Sollte ich mir sorgen machen, wenn ich es für selbstverständlich erachte, das ich davon ausgehe als Krieger zu gelten?


----------



## Felixg3 (26. September 2007)

Rasse: Blutelf Paladin
Geschlecht: Female
Waffe(n): Hammer der Sühne (Hammer of Atonement)  http://wow.buffed.de/?i=30918
Schild: Verteidiger des Aldorivermächtnisses (Aldori Legacy Defender)  http://wow.buffed.de/?i=28825
Ausrüstung: Tier 5 für Paladine
Hintergrund: Festung der Stürme, Foto

Vielen, lieben Dank schonmal!

EDit, englische namen nun^^


----------



## Myhordi (26. September 2007)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> "Waffe(n): Hammer der Sühne"
> auf Englisch!


Klick den link an da steht der name auh in english oder such des item bei blas bei den suchergebnissen steht des englishe drunter.


----------



## Chrissian (26. September 2007)

cool das is ja ma nett^^

kannste mir vllt pls nen blutelf männlich hexenmeister machen?

ausrüstung am besten das t5 set mit stab der schattenflamme und im hintergrund so flammen xD


----------



## M1ghtymage (26. September 2007)

> P.S.: Sollte ich mir sorgen machen, wenn ich es für selbstverständlich erachte, das ich davon ausgehe als Krieger zu gelten?


wieso?

@ Chrissian Nein! les bitte mal was ich vorher geschrieben habe


----------



## Myhordi (26. September 2007)

Einfach das item bei buffed suchen da steht doch der englishe name^^


----------



## M1ghtymage (26. September 2007)

@ Felixg3
Aussehen Pose Schuhe Wappen?
Hintergrund geht nicht wie gesagt es sei denn jemand kann mir sagen wie es geht


----------



## M1ghtymage (26. September 2007)

"Einfach das item bei buffed suchen da steht doch der englishe name^^"
machs doch selbst wenn ich mir schon die Arbeit mache das für euch zu machen dann könnt ihr das auch so schreiben wie es für mich verständlich ist


----------



## Krendel (26. September 2007)

Axe of the Gronn Lords  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Felixg3 (26. September 2007)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> @ Felixg3
> Aussehen Pose Schuhe Wappen?
> Hintergrund geht nicht wie gesagt es sei denn jemand kann mir sagen wie es geht



Sorry, Hintergrund bitte Schlicht weiß, Pose: gehend, Wappenrock: Aldor Tabard (http://wow.buffed.de/?i=31779)
Schuhe: Boots of Courage Unending (http://wow.buffed.de/?i=30027)
danke!!
aussehen: Braune, Lange Haare, Blutelfen frau Paladin t5


----------



## M1ghtymage (26. September 2007)

ok kommt sofort


----------



## Felixg3 (26. September 2007)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Felixg3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Danke Schonmal, ich sagte gehend aber Thx! Wenn du zeit hast, wäre es lieb die Dame gehend zu machen ^^
Und, etwas näher pls ranzoomen falls das ginge


----------



## M1ghtymage (26. September 2007)

jaja habs gerade gelesen ich mach neues


----------



## Aerias (26. September 2007)

Aussehen(Frisur, Haut/Haar- Farbe, Gesicht): weiß, sonst wie du willst
Rasse: Mensch
Geschlecht(männlich, weiblich): männlich
Rüstung(englisch, bei t sets oder Arena sets muss die klasse angegeben werden): t4 Paladin
Waffe/n(englisch): Hammer of merciless Gladiator(Arena 2), aegis of the vindicator
Pose: knieend


----------



## Myhordi (26. September 2007)

Wenn sie es nicht selber machen brauchse sie doch net so angehen^^
is doch  nur  gan wenig arbeit des eben bei blas einzugeben


----------



## M1ghtymage (26. September 2007)

Lange Haare...fast alle sind lang beschreib das bitte näher^^


----------



## Felixg3 (26. September 2007)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Lange Haare...fast alle sind lang beschreib das bitte näher^^


Die die du gewählt hast wahren voll ok
SO WIE DEINE PLS


----------



## Felixg3 (26. September 2007)

Felixg3 schrieb:


> Die die du gewählt hast wahren voll ok
> SO WIE DEINE PLS


Mighty Mage, Ich habe mal was als Realmleader auf deine Xchar - Pinnwand geschrieben!^^


----------



## chopi (26. September 2007)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> wie das von mir oder ein eigenes?




ja das von dir


----------



## M1ghtymage (26. September 2007)

Aerias:
1. Es gibt keinen Hammer der so heißt.
2. Wenn er knien soll dann gehen die Waffen nicht, weil man die nicht einstecken kann


----------



## M1ghtymage (26. September 2007)

> ja das von dir


Liegt nicht an mir, habs ausprobiert und es klappt


----------



## M1ghtymage (26. September 2007)

So Felix deine Paladina^^:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (26. September 2007)

Aerinas dein pala:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aerias (26. September 2007)

Merciless Gladiator's Gavel


----------



## Aerias (26. September 2007)

Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (26. September 2007)

So, jetzt für Alle neuen, bitte Kopiert diese Tabelle und füllt ALLE Felder gründlich aus!

Hautfarbe
Gesichtstyp
Haartyp
Haarfarbe
Rüstung (englisch)
Waffe Mainhand (englisch)
Waffe Offhand (englisch)
Wappenrock
Man kann auch ne 2hand waffe in die main und ne 2hand in die offhand nur mal so als tipp


----------



## Blackwarrior2k (26. September 2007)

Rasse: Human
Klasse: Mage
Waffe: Bloodmaw Magus-Blade
Nebenhand: Star-heart Lamp
Equip: T4
Gehend plx


----------



## M1ghtymage (26. September 2007)

Black halte dich an meine Vorlage:
   1. Hautfarbe
   2. Gesichtstyp
   3. Haartyp
   4. Haarfarbe
   5. Rüstung (englisch)
   6. Waffe Mainhand (englisch)
   7. Waffe Offhand (englisch)
   8. Wappenrock


Der Pala mit den Waffen würde so aussehen (da man die nicht wegpacken kann)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blackwarrior2k (26. September 2007)

ja, die hast gepostet paar sek bevor ich meins abgeschickt hab....

Hautfarbe: Hell
Gesichtstyp: Egal
Haartyp: kurz
Haarfarbe: Orange
Wappenrock: keiner


----------



## M1ghtymage (26. September 2007)

Ok 5minuten bitte


----------



## M1ghtymage (26. September 2007)

Male



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Female



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


bitte das nächste mal dazu sagen


----------



## Thyphon (26. September 2007)

wär die sehr verbunden wenn du das folgen auf machen könntest^^
#rasse: nachtelfe 
#haut: grün oder blau^^
#gesichtstyp: böse muhahaa^^
#haartyp: mittellang
#haarfarbe: egal
#gear: rogue t 3
#mainhand: Kalimdor's Revenge + mungo wenn möglich
#offhand:  Kalimdor's Revenge + mungo wenn möglich
#wappenrock: keinen
#animation: stehend
#blickwinkel: so halb seitlich - wie der pala von black

danke schon mal im vorraus..

mfg


----------



## Krendel (26. September 2007)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Ok 5minuten bitte


Hm, da meine Bitte wohl durchs Raster gefallen ist:

Ork Krieger, männl.
1. Hautfarbe: Jadegrün
2. Gesichtstyp: Äh ka, so nicht ganz so böse
3. Haartyp: Lang, offen (so halb über Schultern) Bart: einzopfig
4. Haarfarbe: Schwarz
5. Rüstung (englisch): Merciless Gladiators Plate Set (ohne Helm)
6. Waffe Mainhand (englisch): Axe of the Gronnlords
7. Waffe Offhand (englisch): Keine
8. Wappenrock: keiner

Kampflauer Haltung


----------



## JustDisk (26. September 2007)

Rasse: Taure
Klasse: Krieger
Geschlecht: Männlich
Waffe(n): Der Enthauper , Zerhaker des Erbarmungslosen Gladiators
Ausrüstung: T4 komplet ausser Kopf T5
Hautfarbe: Braun 
Gesichtstyp: Egal da er ja eh helm auf hat
Haartyp: Egal da er ja eh helm auf hat
Haarfarbe: Egal da er ja eh helm auf hat
pose: als würde er kämpfen / zuschlagen halt wenn möglich
Hintergrunddaraus nen ausschnitt oder so)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wolfelf (26. September 2007)

hallo kannst Du mir bitte einen Nachtelfenjäger männlich  machen.
 geht es eigentlich auch auf einem reittier wenn  ja bitte eauf einem Schwarzen Reitworg die normal version nicht die epische

hintergrund Ein Nachthimmel mit Mond wenn es geht ansonsten  nur weiss
 s



Hautfarbe Dunkel
Gesichtstyp Nännlich #g#
Haartyp Lang
Haarfarbe Weiss
Rüstung (englisch) Dragon scale set
Waffe Mainhand (englisch) Blade of Hanna
Waffe Offhand (englisch)
Wappenrock
Argenturdaämmerung



schon mal vielen Dank für die Mühe.


----------



## Uranius (26. September 2007)

Würde mich über meinen Krieger freuen!!!!

Rasse Untot männlich

1. Hautfarbe    

bleich

2. Gesichtstyp

Böse. ^^ Also nich so ein schräges oder abgehacktes!

3. Haartyp

Mittellang

4. Haarfarbe

Schwarz

5. Rüstung (englisch)

T3 Set

6. Waffe Mainhand (englisch)

Sonnenverschlinger mit Mungo

7. Waffe Offhand (englisch)

Bulkwark of Azzinoth (das Schild von Illidan halt!)

8. Wappenrock

keinen


----------



## M1ghtymage (26. September 2007)

So, Mungo geht nicht. Nur Farben. Hab mal Grün gemacht aber bei den Waffen sieht man das nicht so gut^^

Ohne Helm



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit Helm



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thyphon (26. September 2007)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> So, Mungo geht nicht. Nur Farben. Hab mal Grün gemacht aber bei den Waffen sieht man das nicht so gut^^
> 
> Ohne Helm
> 
> ...




allerherzlichstes danke


----------



## M1ghtymage (26. September 2007)

so nochma in Farbe^^


----------



## M1ghtymage (26. September 2007)

Welche Pose Uranius? und soll ich Helm ausblenden?
Pose geht zB. Mit 1hand Schlagen, stechen, parrieren, blocken oder ausweichen. Oder eben laufen, rennen, stehen oder was auch immer es gibt



> 6. Waffe Mainhand*(englisch )*
> 
> *Sonnenverschlinger* mit Mungo



wie englisch harhar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mungo  geht nicht, nur Lila Blau Grün Schwarz Gelb


----------



## Favorit (26. September 2007)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> 2. Wenn er knien soll dann gehen die Waffen nicht, weil man die nicht einstecken kann



Doch, das geht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Character -> Sheathe Weapons


----------



## M1ghtymage (26. September 2007)

so hab einfach mal alle ausprobiert kannst mir später danken^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (26. September 2007)

mhm danke Favorit^^
Und wie mache ich Hintergründe ohne dass die Figur verschwindet?


----------



## cycho (26. September 2007)

Hallöchen, ich finde die arbeit super und habe auch nen Wunsch :

bzw. 2 Wenn es möglich wäre, sonst nur der erste ^^  BIG THX im vorraus

Rasse: Nachtelf
Klasse : Priester
Geschlecht: Male
Waffe(n): -none-
Schild: -none-
Ausrüstung: Tier 6
Hintergrund: mh, passend zum Set, das man Heiligenschein etc. gut erkennt. ^^ nach ermessen
1 Bitte, kannst Du Oberkörper bzw. Kopf hervorheben, also das Bild dort drauf Fokusieren, mir würde es auch reichen wenn man bis max, zu dem herabhängenden Händen Ihn erkennt.

THX



2. Wunsch *alternativ :
Rasse: Zwerg
Klasse : Paladin
Geschlecht: Male
Waffe(n): Irgend nen Dicker Hammer (2h) ^^° *oder none
Schild: -none-
Ausrüstung: Tier 3 für Paladine
Hintergrund: *rnd oder schwarz oder durchsichtig

BIIIIGGG THX also, lg cYCHo


----------



## Mikesh (26. September 2007)

Hallo, ich hätte diese vorstellungen:
Rasse: Troll
Geschlecht: Weiblich 
Haare: Lang mit dem Zopf oben, Pink
Gesicht: Das Freundliche
Hauer: Die kleinsten
Klasse: Priester
Waffe(n): Stab der unendlichen Geheimnisse
Ausrüstung:t4
Hintergrundunkel
Nur den Oberkörper, Leicht zu seite gehend.

Danke für deine Mühe.

Grüße


----------



## M1ghtymage (26. September 2007)

Grendel:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Favorit (26. September 2007)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> mhm danke Favorit^^
> Und wie mache ich Hintergründe ohne dass die Figur verschwindet?



View -> Load Background

Wenn ein BG lädst verschiebt sich manchmal die Position des Models, zoom einfach mal weiter raus. Sollte helfen, ansonsten leider kA.


----------



## Chrissian (26. September 2007)

wäre voll nett wenn du mir auch eins machen würdest^^ habs ma hier aufglistet

Männlich Blutelf Hexenmeister

Hautfarbe: hautfarbe halt,n bisschen heller
Gesichtstyp: Böse guckend^^
Haartyp: Lange haare mit nem zopf nach oben 
Haarfarbe: rot
Rüstung (englisch)Corruptor Raiment
Waffe Mainhand (englisch)Staff of the Shadow Flame
Waffe Offhand (englisch): ja,der stab halt^^
Wappenrock: keiner

hintergrund so flammen,
der warlock (wenns geht) beim zaubern von feuerzaubern,wenn nicht dann einfach arrogant da stehend^^


----------



## M1ghtymage (26. September 2007)

JustDisk




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Warlord (26. September 2007)

Hi, ich hätte gerne folgenden Ava:


Rasse: Blutelf
Klasse: Priester
Hautfarbe/Haarfarbe/Haartyp: Egal, alles nicht sichtbar (d.h. also mit eingeblendetem helm)
Rüstung: Arena Set 2
Rüstung - Rücken: Sergeant's Heavy Cape
Rüstung - Hemdslot: Stylish Black Shirt
Rüstung - Füße: Veteran's Dreadweave Stalkers
Waffe Mainhand:Nathrezim Mindblade (wenn Möglich mit vz +40spelldmg)
Waffe Offhand: Orb of the Soul-Eater
Wappenrock: Warsong Battle Tabard

Währe super wenn Du mir den machen könntest, thx im Voraus!


----------



## M1ghtymage (26. September 2007)

> View -> Load Background
> 
> Wenn ein BG lädst verschiebt sich manchmal die Position des Models, zoom einfach mal weiter raus. Sollte helfen, ansonsten leider kA



geht nicht.....wenn ich Loead Background mache muss ich aus dem Ordner ein Bild auswählen aber der Ordner ist leer -.-


----------



## M1ghtymage (26. September 2007)

Ok halt doch geklappt....danke^^
und ihr anderen habt bitte geduld ich erticke in "Aufträgen"


----------



## Apoleon (26. September 2007)

hi, wäre super nett wenn du mir einen Avatar machen könntest   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Rasse: Mensch
Klasse: Paladin
Rüstung: T6
Waffe und Schild: irgendwas fettes bitte 
Hintergrund: irgendwas dunkles bitte

vielen lieben danke schonmal im voraus


----------



## Apoleon (26. September 2007)

und männlich bitte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (26. September 2007)

Wolfelf musst schon den englischen Namen des Mounts schreiben


----------



## M1ghtymage (26. September 2007)

> Hintergrund: mh, passend zum Set, das man Heiligenschein etc. gut erkennt. ^^ nach ermessen


T6 hat keinen heiligenschein.


----------



## Chrissian (26. September 2007)

sorry wenn die frage jetzt n bisschen dumm ist aber wie kann ich so nen avatar bei mir einfügen?^^

ich habs versucht aber jetzt is bei meinem namen kein bild angezeigt,sondern oben links nur so nen rotes kreuz


----------



## M1ghtymage (26. September 2007)

> Waffe(n): Stab der unendlichen Geheimnisse


Englisch bitte Mikesh


----------



## M1ghtymage (26. September 2007)

@ Chrissian
Recktsklick spreichern unter -name eingeben- -ort eingeben- dann ins gewünschte Forum, Avatar editieren --> von pc hochladen auswählen fertig


----------



## zahrty16 (26. September 2007)

Rasse : Zwerg Man
Klasse : Pala
1. Hautfarbe. egal
2. Gesichtstyp : egal
3. Haartyp : egal
4. Haarfarbe ; egal
5. Rüstung T6
6. Waffe Mainhand:Crystal Spire of Karabor
7. Waffe Offhandastion of Light
8. Wappenrock: den von den arathor 
ab besten laufen oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


danke im voraus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikesh (26. September 2007)

Hier der Stab: Staff of Infinite Mysteries




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (26. September 2007)

Hier dein Warlock, Flammen gehen nicht, habs rot gemacht^^
Casten geht nicht, nur eben so, wenn der char den zauber loslässt soweit ich weiss. wenn du ne andere pose willst sags einfach ich mach n neues




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gunthers (26. September 2007)

Zwerg 
mänlich
Pala
T4
Hintergrund: weiss
Waffe: Gerechtigkeit des Lichts
Schild: Triptychonschild der Uralten

wär nett .. danke =)


----------



## M1ghtymage (26. September 2007)

Mikesh 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikesh (26. September 2007)

meinte die haare wie bei 
http://img184.imageshack.us/img184/7044/trollinpl8.gif
aber sonst ist es super. Dickes Dankeschön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (26. September 2007)

Warlord welche Pose?


----------



## M1ghtymage (26. September 2007)

Gunthers Englisch!
sry Mikesh mein fehler, gehts auch so oder soll ich n neues machen?


----------



## Mikesh (26. September 2007)

aber nur wenn du magst.


----------



## M1ghtymage (26. September 2007)

bestimmten Hintergrund?


----------



## Favorit (26. September 2007)

Chrissian schrieb:


> sorry wenn die frage jetzt n bisschen dumm ist aber wie kann ich so nen avatar bei mir einfügen?^^
> 
> ich habs versucht aber jetzt is bei meinem namen kein bild angezeigt,sondern oben links nur so nen rotes kreuz





M1ghtymage schrieb:


> @ Chrissian
> Recktsklick spreichern unter -name eingeben- -ort eingeben- dann ins gewünschte Forum, Avatar editieren --> von pc hochladen auswählen fertig


oder falls das nicht klappt:


Favorit schrieb:


> mach einfach rechtsklick und c/p den link oder lads selbst hoch zb bei http://imageshack.us/ und füg dann im profil einfach den link fürs avatar ein


----------



## Mikesh (26. September 2007)

ne nicht wirklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EmJaY (26. September 2007)

Orc
Jäger
Arena 2 Set
Arena 2Handaxt

Haartyp: diese Irokesen ähnliche frisur
Haarfarbe:Schwarz
Hautfarbeunkelgrün

Hintergrundfarbe: Dunkelblau

vielen Dank im Vorraus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (26. September 2007)

Mikesh neues^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das ist n bisschen weiter weg, sieht man den stab besser




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikesh (26. September 2007)

Ah super! Ein Meister werk^^

Danke dir für deine Mühe! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (26. September 2007)

Gerne^^


----------



## Ahramanyu (26. September 2007)

Ich habe kein Problem mit diesem Tread. Aber bitte unterlasst die Doppelposts, ansonsten ist hier dicht.


----------



## Shirak (26. September 2007)

Das find ich mal total nett danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Rasse:Troll (Schamane)
Geschlecht:Männlich
Waffe(n):Gladiator Streitkolben
Ausrüstung:t5
Hintergrund:Nagrand(wenn nicht bitte Undercity)

Rasselutelf mit dem Zopf ohne helm (Hexenmeister)
Geschlecht:Männlich
Waffe(n):Gladiatorstab
Ausrüstung:T5
Hintergrund:Nethersturm

 Dickes Dankeschön im voraus


----------



## .Warlord (26. September 2007)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Warlord welche Pose?



Langsam gehend...


----------



## M1ghtymage (26. September 2007)

EmJaY welche Pose und soll ich Helm zeigen?

wenn nicht, dann hier 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chrissian (26. September 2007)

also schonma danke an euch beide ich versuchs mal mit dem einfügen^^


----------



## Evennia (26. September 2007)

Nachtelf
Druide
weiblich

rüssi: falls möglich t3 wenn nicht dann t4 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


waffe: Nachtstab des Ewiglebenden

einfach laufend wär schick 
hintergrund schwarz bei t3 bei t4 weiss

thx schonmal im voraus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (26. September 2007)

> Ich habe kein Problem mit diesem Tread. Aber bitte unterlasst die Doppelposts, ansonsten ist hier dicht.


Wie meinen?

.Warlord deins:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## °Blutaar° (26. September 2007)

Also ich finds super, dass du sowas machst, ich hätte es nämlich nicht drauf und ich wollt schon immer so einen kleinen avatar haben. Wäre wirklich sehr froh, wenn du mir auch einen machen könntest.

Rasse: Dranei (Schamane) 

Geschlecht: weiblich 

Waffe(n):  Erretung des erbarmungslosen Gladiator
Schildwall des erbarmungslosen Gladiator

Ausrüstung: T 5

Hintergrund: schwarz

wenns geht, dass der so schräg durchs bild geht, wie der Troll bei M1ghtymage, vllt nur ein bissel weiter weg.
Schonbmal vielen Dank für deine mühen.

Viele Grüße Blútaar


----------



## Gunthers (26. September 2007)

SOOOO nochma =)

Rasse : Zwerg Man
Klasse : Pala
1. Hautfarbe. egal
2. Gesichtstyp : egal
3. Haartyp : egal
4. Haarfarbe ; grau
5. Rüstung T4
6. Waffe Mainhand:Light's Justice
7. Waffe Offhand:Triptych Shield of the Ancients
Hintergrund: hell 

nu sogar in englisch ^^


----------



## M1ghtymage (26. September 2007)

> wie der Troll bei M1ghtymage


Ich hab n Troll?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Apoleon (26. September 2007)

hast mich vergessen von seite 7^^


----------



## Chrissian (26. September 2007)

also @Favorit^^ wenn ich ein bild das du mir geschickt hast einfügen will,steht da:
Fehlermeldung:
Die Datei, die Du hochzuladen gedenkst, überschreitet die vom Administrator gesetzte Größenbegrenzung.


----------



## Chrissian (26. September 2007)

@mightymage:

der warlock den du gespostest hast der is gut,genau der wie ich ihn im spiel habe^^

aber kannst du ihn vllt so machen dass er nicht zur seite guckt sondern auf mich? wäre nett danke^^


----------



## Ahramanyu (26. September 2007)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Wie meinen?


Ich meine so etwas, wie gerade über mir. *Chrissian böse ankugg*
Das hier ist kein Chat, also verhaltet euch bitte auch so.


----------



## Chrissian (26. September 2007)

sorry  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich werd mich jetzt zurückhalten^^


----------



## M1ghtymage (26. September 2007)

> sorry blush.gif
> 
> ich werd mich jetzt zurückhalten^^


das war schon wieder sowas  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Shirak:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Shiraks Warlock:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sooo ich mach für Heute schluss, sry aber ich bin seit stunden ununterbrochen am Avatar machen. Bitte lasst den spam hier sonst wirds noch geschlossen^^


----------



## °Blutaar° (26. September 2007)

eh, ups!

Meinte den Troll den Du da gepostet hattest.


----------



## k0lip0 (26. September 2007)

Ich hätte gerne einen Zwergen Krieger männlich mit T3
mit dem Schild und dem Schwert
hintergrund blau


----------



## Freja (26. September 2007)

Ich hätte gern einmal:

Rasse : Gnom weiblich
Klasse : Magier
1. Hautfarbe: hell
2. Gesichtstyp : einfach süss  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
3. Haartyp : Zöpfe
4. Haarfarbe: dunkelrosane (nicht die total pinken)
5. Rüstung: T3 (ohne Mütze damit man die Zöpfe sieht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )
6. Waffe Mainhand: Stab der unendlichen Geheimnisse
7. Hintergrund: was Mage-passendes
8. Bewegung egal


----------



## saphyroth (26. September 2007)

also ich hätte gerne:

Rasse: nachtelf
Geschlecht: männlich
Waffe(n): kA ob da bei dir schon schwarzer bogen des verräters drinnen is wenn ja dann den wenn ned phoenixbogen des sonnezorns, aufm rücken schallspeer
Ausrüstung: t4 (demon stalker), wappenrock des beschützers, schuhe: gekettete sabatons des veteranen
Hintergrund: weiß

bewegung: tanzend (mir is klar das man da dann den bogen ned sieht aber dasis egal,wenn das ned geht dann den bogen spannend)

thx! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hanki06 (26. September 2007)

Hi hätte gern einen Zwerg Jäger männlich, Waffe: Vermächtnis, Rüstung: T4, Hintergrund: blau  Mfg Hanki     sry meine Enter-Taste funzt im nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JPJ (26. September 2007)

Wenns geht hätte ich gerne folgendes^^

Klasse:Krieger
Rasse.UNdead
Waffe:http://wow.buffed.de/?i=29362 (wenns geht mungo^^)
Schild: http://wow.buffed.de/?i=28825#
Rüstung einma mit T5 und einma mit T2 wär geil!
Hintergrun:Weiß


----------



## ALeygra (26. September 2007)

Hi, Ich Hätte gerne

Rasse: Blutelf
Klasse: Paladin
Ausrüstung: t2
Hintergrund: Dunkel
Waffen: Keine
Posi: Leicht zu seite gehend so das man den Oberkörper sieht.
Oder wenn es geht so in ner art Tanzend so wie in nem Post vorher zu sehen ist, ist aber nicht zwingend.

Danke schon mal im vorraus.


----------



## Vittler (26. September 2007)

hey, wär super, wenn du mir auch nen ava machen könntest....


Rasse: Zwerg
Klasse: Priester
Rüstung: Arena Set 2
Rüstung - Rücken: Sergeant's Heavy Cape
Rüstung - Hemdslot: Stylish Black Shirt
Rüstung - Füße: Veteran's Dreadweave Stalkers
Waffe Mainhand:Nathrezim Mindblade (wenn Möglich mit vz +40spelldmg)
Waffe Offhand: Orb of the Soul-Eater
Wappenrock: Warsong Battle Tabard


danke schonmal im voraus

mfg Vittlers


----------



## Kojaten (26. September 2007)

Hatte gerne:

Troll
weiblich
Hunter
T5
Waffe: Bogen vom prinz
Hintergrund: mir egal
Posi, wie gerade ein schuss mit dem bogen abgegeben wird

Wenns geht auch zum Ava ein bissel größeres gif, für die foren sig.

MFG


----------



## eNeRgY90 (26. September 2007)

Hallo,

ich hätte gerne:

Rasse: Blutelf
Geschlecht: Männlich
Klasse: Magier
Ausrüstung: T6 und http://wow.buffed.de/?i=28802 + http://wow.buffed.de/?i=28603 wenn möglich. 
Hintergrund: Sollte etwas mit Feuer zu tun haben
Posi: Laufen z.B.

Wäre cool wenn du so was kannst! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG eNeRgY90


----------



## kaskade (26. September 2007)

jo, super!

hätt liebend gern:

Undead Male

Warrior Arena Set Season 2 

Mercilles Waraxe + Mungo 

Gehend, Kamera von vorne unten ODER

Mit dem Finger zeigend in die kamera ...

kannst dir selbst aussuchen oder mach mir beide wenne grad lustig bist ;-]

hf gl @ RL und dickes ThX schonma im vorraus!


----------



## chopi (26. September 2007)

ok es geht thx^^ nu n neues problem wenn es jemand weiss(ja is 30% offtopic) wie bekomm ich das in msn?


----------



## vikale (27. September 2007)

Hi,
Ich hätt gerne:
Rasse:Untoter 
Klasse:Hexer
Geschlecht:Männlich
Rüstung: T6
Waffe: http://wow.buffed.de/?i=22632
Hintergrund: Menschen mit deiner kreativität finden das sciher was passendes.

wenn du so freundlich wärst!^^
Sehn echt ma geil aus die avatare.
mfg.vikale


----------



## DoNsen (27. September 2007)

Ich würde gern ein Menschenweibchen, Aussehen und Haare wie <hier>

Als Kleidung einfach schön T4 (man bleibt ja realistisch), einfach farblich passende Armschienen und Schuhe dazu.

Als Waffen bitte http://wow.buffed.de/?i=28802 + http://wow.buffed.de/?i=29271

Stand entweder den typischen /cheer, oder ne typische Casterhaltung. =)


----------



## Osiriss (27. September 2007)

Hallo, 

ich würde mich über folgendes sehr freuen. 

Nachtelf, weiblich, helle haut, blaue harre

T4 set ohne helm, 
Stachelblitztreffer

bogenschiessend 
als hintergrund "weiß"


danke schonmal im voraus. 
gruß


----------



## Rodar (27. September 2007)

Hallo lieber Avatarmacher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich hätte da auch gernen einen davon, die sehen nämlich verdammt geil aus super arbeit!!!!

Also zu meinem Avatar:

   1. Hautfarbe: normal *g* (ka wie des heisst, ned zu hell und au ned zu dunkel)
   2. Gesichtstyp: männlich/markant
   3. Haartyp: mittlellange haare
   4. Haarfarbe: braun
   5. Rüstung (englisch): T4-Set
   6. Waffe Mainhand (englisch): Light's Justice
   7. Waffe Offhand (englisch): Triptych Shield of the Ancients (Schild)
   8. Wappenrock: Aldor-Wappenrock

<-------------------------------------------------------
Klasse: Paladin
Rasse: Mensch (männlich)
Hintergrund: Blau
-------------------------------------------------------->

Er soll einfach nach vorne Laufen *g*

Wäre nett, wenn das möglich wäre

Grüße

Rodar


----------



## Bandis (27. September 2007)

Hallo,

ich hätter gern eine Zwergen Jägerin

Rasse: Zwerg
Geschlecht: weiblich
Waffe(n): Heckenschützengewehr des Wolfstöters (http://wow.buffed.de/?i=28581)
Ausrüstung: T4 oder T5
Hintergrund: egal
Posi, wie gerade ein schuss mit dem gewehr abgegeben wird

das wäre echt super. ich nehme aber auch jede
version

besten dank schon mal im voraus


----------



## M1ghtymage (27. September 2007)

Gunthers:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zahrty deine Angaben waren leider falsch


----------



## M1ghtymage (27. September 2007)

Freja:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ALeygra:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (27. September 2007)

Vittler:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kaskade:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Rodar:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Donsa:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ahramanyu (27. September 2007)

Ich warne nun zum letzten Mal: Es gibt eine Editierfunktion für jeden der eigenen Beiträge.
Bitte berücksichtigt diese, ansonsten darf der Treadersteller seinen Service über PMs weiterführen.


----------



## Bophie (27. September 2007)

Ich geb mal zwei an, wenn dir das zuviel arbeit ist, dann mach halt den Schami, danke! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Rasse: Zwerg
Geschlecht: männlich
Waffen: Armbrust Arena 2 saison set
Ausrüstung: T5
Hintergrund: Ironforge
Handllung: Gezielter Schuss

Rasse: Taure
Geschlecht: männlich
Waffen: Allianz Rar PvP-Stab  lvl70
Ausrüstung: T4
Hintergrund: iwas mit schnee, winterspring oder so
Handlung: zuschlagen!

MfG
Bophie


----------



## M1ghtymage (27. September 2007)

Sry Ahramanyu habs zu spät gelesen.

Bitte nur Englische Namen und alle Felder des Musters ausfüllen sonst ignoriere ich es!


----------



## Milad (27. September 2007)

hallo leute sry das ich störe wollte mal fragen ob ihr wiest wo ich m mit meinen Schurken mein schloß knacken verbesseren kann !!^^


----------



## Ahramanyu (27. September 2007)

Milad schrieb:


> hallo leute sry das ich störe wollte mal fragen ob ihr wiest wo ich m mit meinen Schurken mein schloß knacken verbesseren kann !!^^


Du störst nicht. Allerdings befindest du dich für deine Frage im falschen Bereich, das Schurkenunterforum findest du hier:
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showforum=16

In diesem Forum findest du zusätzlich noch einen festgesteckten (Sticky) Tread, ein Schurken FAQ (Häufig gestellte fragen). Eventuell kann dein Problem ja dort gelöst werden. Zusätzliche möchte ich dir noch die Suchfunktion dieses Forums ans Herz legen: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?act=Search&f=16


----------



## JPJ (27. September 2007)

Rasse: Undead
Geschlecht: Male
Waffe(n): Sonnenverschlinger und Aldori Legacy Defender
Ausrüstung: einma T2 und einma T5 bitte
Hintergrund: einfach weiß
Animation:angreifen

wäre dir echt verbunden wenn du mir das machst


----------



## Soulhunter (27. September 2007)

Ich mag auch ein avatar haben 

Rasse Blutelf  Klasse  Priester Weiblich

Komplettes T6  Waffe Apostel von Argus 

hintergrung Transparent odder weis 

beim tanzen

und ein 

Rasse Blutelf Klasse Hexenmeister Weiblich 

Komplettes T6 waffe Sturm des Chaos

hintergrund transparent oder weis 

beim laufen 

VIELEN DANK IM VORRAUS  WENN FERTIG BITTE NE KURZE PN SCHICKEN THX THX THx


----------



## kaskade (27. September 2007)

hello, hab mich weiter oben schonmal für einen avatar angemeldet aber glaub des wurde überlesen ^^

wenn wer weiss wie man sich sowas basteln kann bitte per PM oder antwort aufklären 

thx anyway :]


----------



## Lerona (27. September 2007)

Hi,
Rasse: Blutelf, Priest
Geschlecht: Weiblich
Waffe(n):T5
Ausrüstung:Gewänder der Mäßigung
Hintergrund: egal

Könntest da noch den Namen, Noroelle unterbringen?

eine normale und wenns geht eine versionwo das gif
nicht größer als 6 Kb ist und 80 x 80 pixel,  nicht größer. 
xlordben@nord-com.net

vielen dank für deine Mühe

Gruß
Lerona 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## athavyr (27. September 2007)

Rasse: Blutelf
Geschlecht: Weiblich
Waffe(n): für die MH http://wow.buffed.de/?i=32500 und Schild http://wow.buffed.de/?i=28754
Ausrüstung: T6 vom Paladin
Hintergrund: OG wenns geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Posi : Laufend / Healend was du besser kannst

achja kannst du irgendwie das so aussehen lassen als wär 81 +heal auf MH?

mfg und schonma thx ariannâ alias andi


----------



## Uranius (27. September 2007)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> so hab einfach mal alle ausprobiert kannst mir später danken^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...




WUHU.

Tausend Dank.
Sehr geil!


----------



## M1ghtymage (27. September 2007)

1. Englisch bitte, zum letzten mal !
2. Nein das mit dem Namen geht nicht.
3. Kaskade dein Avatar steht oben schon bitte sieh besser hin : )
4. 6kb ist nicht möglich, meistens 1000kb immer aber die gehen trotzdem


----------



## Thoor (27. September 2007)

Also mein Modelviewer gehgt net und ich würde dankend den Service Entgegenehmen

Also einen Gnom Female

mit Komplettem Feldmarschall set( Die sets sind ja unter "Sets" auf deutsch anosnsten einfach Field marshalls oder marshals eingeben) Mit Helm eingeblendet und das Gesicht mit den grünen augen,also Schuhe Highlander Schuhe(Einfach Highlaner eingeben)und als Waffe Grand marshalls Claymore und den Arathor battle tabard. Als postitin "Parry 2h" möglichst in Slo motion(All das in den Klammern ist net weil ich dich für zu blöd halte, sondern weil ich es dir einfach machen möchte) Danke im voraus


----------



## saphyroth (27. September 2007)

ah kk english dann mach ich das ganze nochmal:

Rasse: nachtelf
Geschlecht: männlich
Waffe(n): kA ob da bei dir schon [black bow of the betrayer] drinnen is wenn ja dann den wenn ned [Sunfury Bow of the Phoenix], aufm rücken [Sonic Spear]
Ausrüstung: t4 (demon stalker), [Tabard of the Protector], schuhe: [Veteran's Linked Sabatons] hemd: [Stylish Black Shirt] achja und vllt noch irgendein stylischen schwarzen langen umhang...schau einfach mal obst was siehst wenn ned dann ned
Hintergrund: blau

bewegung: tanzend (mir is klar das man da dann den bogen ned sieht aber dasis egal,wenn das ned geht dann den bogen spannend/pfeil abschießend. oder wenns geht dann das mim bogen auch mach mal beides wenns geht^^)

THX! sehr nett das du das hier machst


----------



## zahrty16 (27. September 2007)

Rasse : Zwerg Man
Klasse : Pala
1. Hautfarbe. egal
2. Gesichtstyp : egal
3. Haartyp : egal
4. Haarfarbe ; egal
5. Rüstung T6
6. Waffe Mainhand:Shard of the Virtuous oder Light's Justice
7. Waffe Offhand:Triptych Shield of the Ancients
8. Wappenrock: den von den arathor 
ab besten laufen oder so 
danke im voraus


----------



## Djean (27. September 2007)

Oh, die Idee finde ich ja super!

Rasse: Blutelf
Geschlecht: Weiblich
Waffe(n): Keine
Ausrüstung: t2
Hintergrund: Dunkel
Posi so wie deine das gelangweilte stehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke dir schon mal im voraus

Lieben Gruß


----------



## Bophie (27. September 2007)

Ok, dann einfach:

Rasse: Zwerg
Klasse: Jäger
Hintergrund:weiß
Ausrüstung: Arena 2 set
haare: Braun

Lachend!

Danke! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (27. September 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zahrty


----------



## DoNsen (27. September 2007)

Kannst du mir vielleicht sagen, wie ich das kleiner mache? Avatare scheinen hier nur 100kb groß sein zu dürfen, meiner is über 150, ergo kann ich ihn nicht nutzen :/


----------



## M1ghtymage (27. September 2007)

Speicher es auf deinem Pc, dann lädst du es bei Imageshack hoch und lädst dann bei Buffed, Einstellungen, Avatar editieren das Bild von Imageshack direkt hoch dann sollts gehen


----------



## Lerona (27. September 2007)

Hi, ok ,dann hier nochmal mein tread von seite 10. diesmal ohnewunsch mit 6 kb oder 80x80. ganz normal bitte XD

Rasse: Blutelf, Priest
Geschlecht: Weiblich
Waffe(n):T5
Ausrüstung:Gewänder der Mäßigung
Hintergrund: was nettes XD und was passt 

Könntest da noch den Namen, Noroelle unterbringen?



vielen dank für deine Mühe

Gruß
Lerona


----------



## Betze4ever (27. September 2007)

Also mal vorab: Wahnsinn dieser Service, echt klasse von Dir.
Jetzt zu meinem Wunsch:
Blutelf Schurke, männlich
mit kurzen roten Haaren
Sonst alles egal. Der aber so cool und lässig in der Gegend wartet wie die Blutelfpaladine von M1ghtymage
Das wär prima.
Schonmal vorab riesigen Dank.

Gruss


----------



## M1ghtymage (27. September 2007)

Thoor




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nochma mit schwarzer warffe^^

Betze, hoffe so gefällts dir:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder in rot mit so Flämmchen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lerona t5 ist keine Waffe nur mal so. Und der Rest der Musterinfos fehlt auch, bitte vervollständige das


----------



## chopi (27. September 2007)

weiss den keiner wie ich das teil bei msn reinbekomme? wurde i-wie überlesen

und hab noch mein danke schön vergessen thx nachträglich^^


----------



## Myhordi (27. September 2007)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> 1. Englisch bitte, zum letzten mal !
> 2. Nein das mit dem Namen geht nicht.
> 3. Kaskade dein Avatar steht oben schon bitte sieh besser hin : )
> 4. 6kb ist nicht möglich, meistens 1000kb immer aber die gehen trotzdem


Wenn er es verlinkt klick doch einfach auf den link da steht  dann der englishe name oder geb einfach den deutschen bei blasc ein dann bekommse auch den englishen


----------



## M1ghtymage (27. September 2007)

Halt dich da raus. Es macht einfach Arbeit das extra nachzusehen, wenn es auch einfach geht. Ich bin fast ununterbrochen am Avatar machen und dann kann ich auch erwarten dass die Leute (wenn ich das schon freiwillig mache) auch mal was dafür tuen, dass es schneller und vorallem für mich einfacher geht. Wenn dir das nicht passt ist es dein problem. Ich habe keinerlei Verpflichtung kannst es ja weitermachen wenn du willst.

Wieso hast du eigendlich nicht die Kriegsgleven von Azzinoth geholt die sehen viel besser aus und sind größer


----------



## milanese (27. September 2007)

Rasse: Draenei
Klasse: Schamane
Geschlecht: Weiblich
Rüstung: T4 (Orkan-Set)
Waffe: Splitter der Tugendhaften/Shard of the Virtuous (von der Maid)
Schild: Tryptichonschild des Uralten/Triptych Shield of the Ancients (Schachevent)
Bewegung/Position: Wenn möglich so, das Schild und Waffe gut zu sehen sind, also so irgendwie in Kampfhaltung
Hintergrund: Stormwind, so wie auf deinem Avatar^^

Vielen dank im Voraus^^


----------



## Osiriss (27. September 2007)

Hallo,

ich würde mich über folgendes sehr freuen.

Nachtelf, weiblich, helle haut, blaue harre

T4 set ohne helm,
bogen: Stachelblitztreffer // Bristleblitz Striker

bogenschiessend
als hintergrund "weiß"


danke schonmal im voraus.
gruß


----------



## reddox1234 (27. September 2007)

Rasse:Troll
Klasse:Schurke
Waffe:2x schnitzler des gladiators
Rüsse:t4 wäre nice
Hintergrund:Stormwind


----------



## saphyroth (27. September 2007)

höhööö wieso werde ich immer übergangen -.- ich will so eine avatar^^


----------



## Thoor (27. September 2007)

Supi vielen dank))) und als Tipp, die die nicht Englisch sind gar net machen, sich nicht die Mühe machen nachzufragen, du, ich, stischi zorkal und co haben genug oft gesagt Englisch, wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil Danke nochmals))


----------



## JPJ (27. September 2007)

Rasse: Undead
Klasse:Warrior^^
Geschlecht: Male
Waffe(n): The Sun Eater und Aldori Legacy Defender
Ausrüstung:T2,T5
Hintergrund: white
Animation: attacking

also wenn da jetzt nicht alles englisch is weiß ich auch nicht weiter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDITIERT


----------



## M1ghtymage (27. September 2007)

Milanese:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jo thoor da hast recht ich ignorier sie auch


----------



## Kojaten (27. September 2007)

So dann eben nochmal auf Englisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Troll
Hunter
Female
Set: T5 (Rift Stalker Armor)
Waffe: Sunfury Bow of the Phoenix
Backround: black
Animation, am besten wie gerade ein SChuss abgefeuert wird =)

Vielen Dank im Voraus!

MFG


----------



## k0lip0 (27. September 2007)

Ich hätte gerne

Rasse: Zwergen Krieger
Geschlecht: Männlich
Waffe(n): http://www.buffed.de/?i=29124
Ausrüstung: T3 und Dieses Schild
Hintergrund: Blau


----------



## M1ghtymage (27. September 2007)

Kolip auf englisch, Kojaten es gibt keine Bögen nur Schusswaffe und Armbrust


----------



## Kojaten (27. September 2007)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Kolip auf englisch, Kojaten es gibt keine Bögen nur Schusswaffe und Armbrust



Wieso gibt es keine Bögen?!

MFG


----------



## JPJ (27. September 2007)

Rasse: Undead
Klasse:Warrior^^
Geschlecht: Male
Waffe(n): The Sun Eater und Aldori Legacy Defender
Ausrüstung:T2 und einma T5 plz
Hintergrund: white
Animation: attacking

So jetzt passts aber^^


----------



## gondolin72 (27. September 2007)

Ja ich noch mal, habt Ihr mich vergessen oder hab ich nur was überlesen, 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Naja bei der Arbeit die Ihr habt kann ich das verstehen. poste nochmal meine Vorstellung vielleicht klappt es ja, aber keine Hektik.
Vorab schon mal ein Fettes Dankeschön


Rasse: nightelf
Geschlecht:male
white skin
white hair
Waffe(n): The Brutalizer Der Metzler
Schild : Bulwark of Azzinoth Bollwerk von Azzinoth
Ausrüstung:T6
Hintergrundarnassus

Ein wenig Bewegung wäre nicht schlecht, aber nicht unbedingt nötig genau wie der Hintergrund.

So habs geändert hoffe so ist es besser.


Gruß Gondo


----------



## Ahramanyu (27. September 2007)

Thoor schrieb:


> Supi vielen dank))) und als Tipp, die die nicht Englisch sind gar net machen, sich nicht die Mühe machen nachzufragen, du, ich, stischi zorkal und co haben genug oft gesagt Englisch, wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil Danke nochmals))





gondolin72 schrieb:


> Ja ich noch mal, habt Ihr mich vergessen oder hab ich nur was überlesen,
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Der Treadersteller benötigt alle Angaben in Englisch. Bitte berücksichtigen.
Ich habe übrigend wieder Doppelposts löschen müssen, bitte darauf achten. Habt Glück, dass ich heute meinen T4 Kopf bekommen habe und ganz gut drauf bin. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Osiriss (27. September 2007)

ok, nochmal ^^



nightelf, female, white skin, blue hair

T4 jäger set ohne helm,
bogen: Stachelblitztreffer // Bristleblitz Striker

- die bögen kommen glaub in die offhand, armbrüste in die mainhand. deshalb hast du den wohl nicht gefunden. 

sollte es trotzdem nicht gehn dan eben 2 1handschwerter oder was cool aussieht. 

bogenschiesend ( wenn nicht möglich "gehend" )
als hintergrund "weiß"



danke nochmal im voraus.
gruß


----------



## Jubjub (27. September 2007)

Hi

Rasse: Nachtelf
Geschlecht: Männlich
Waffe(n): Blutmond
Ausrüstung: t6 (Jäger)
Hintergrund: schwarz


----------



## M1ghtymage (27. September 2007)

> Der Treadersteller benötigt alle Angaben in Englisch. Bitte berücksichtigen.








> nightelf, female, white skin, blue hair
> 
> T4 jäger set ohne helm,
> bogen: Stachelblitztreffer // Bristleblitz Striker
> ...



OMG!!! Gehts noch? Ich will das nicht in Englisch, NUR DIE Waffen Rafft ihr es denn nicht? Ich sagte es gibt keine Bögen und dann kommt wieder  Bristleblitz Striker was soll das kannst du nicht lesen? das kotzt langsam an ey!

So langsam versteh ich, wieso die anderen aufgehört haben. Ich mach keine Avatare mehr mir reichts


----------



## DoNsen (27. September 2007)

Ich fordere mal ne Auszeichnung für den "Thread-Ersteller", dass er den ganzen Tach nur so Bilder macht. =)


----------



## M1ghtymage (27. September 2007)

Du meinst wohl für mich?!^^ bin nicht der Thread Ersteller aber ne Auszeichnung wäre nett. Tjaaa nur habe ich eben den Job aufgegeben


----------



## k0lip0 (27. September 2007)

also dann nochma auf englisch

Rasse: Dwarf (laut Leo Zwerg)
Klasse: warrior
Geschlecht: Male
Waffe(n): Vindicator's Brand, Ofhand: Bulwark of Azzinoth
Ausrüstung:T3
Hintergrund: blue
Animation: attacking [tanking 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ]


----------



## Kojaten (27. September 2007)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Du meinst wohl für mich?!^^ bin nicht der Thread Ersteller aber ne Auszeichnung wäre nett. Tjaaa nur habe ich eben den Job aufgegeben



hmm irgendwie schade, wenn ich mir deine letzten "freundlichen" Antworten anschau isses aber besser so!

MFG


----------



## M1ghtymage (27. September 2007)

da gibts doch echt so welche, die direkt nach meiner "kündigung" nochma einen Avatar fordern -.-. Ihr erkennt wohl alle nicht, dass ich stunden vor dem pc sitz um für euch zum Spaß animierte pics zu machen. Und dann bekomm ich in den seltensten Fällen ein Danke zu hören.
Besonders sowas wie von Jubjub bringt einen dazu aufzuhöhren. Da steht kein Bitte, kein Danke, kein Oh wie nett von dir dass du deine Zeit für uns Opferst dämliche Avatare zu machen und nichts dafür Verlangst !!!
Kann ja jemand anders weitermachen. Oder ihr seid mal nicht so überaus faul und holt euch selbst das Programm. Das ist kinderleicht. Damit verabschiede ich mich von diesem Thread habt ihr davon


----------



## Burning_Eye (27. September 2007)

gondolin72 schrieb:


> Ausrüstung:T6



Welche Klasse???

@Osiriss Bögen gehen immer noch ned!!!

@Jubjub Ist mein erstes Bild, hoffe das passt so:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nächtes mal aber bitte auch die Waffe in Englisch und Name eines Setteils(Deutsch).

@M1ghtymage kann ich voll nachvollziehen


----------



## Zarzan (27. September 2007)

hätte gerne: 
Taure
                   männlich
                   Krieger
                   T5
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=28439 (Dragonstrike)
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=32943 (Swiftsteel Bludgeon)

Hintergrund: einfach weiß

danke schonmal im voraus


----------



## DenailX (27. September 2007)

HI...

Hmm...

1. Ist mein Avatar noch nicht fertig?
2. Bin ich zu blöd es zu finden?


Bitte sagen was stimmt.


----------



## M1ghtymage (27. September 2007)

Abgesehen von dem allen Hat vielleicht 1/4 Aller Leute, denen ich einen Avatar gemacht habe diesen aktiviert was mich auch ankotzt!


----------



## Burning_Eye (27. September 2007)

@k0lip0 Hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Zarzan Hier: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: @DenailX Dein Avatar ist in Arbeit

Edit2: Fertig: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zarzan (27. September 2007)

danke dir


----------



## Richerd (27. September 2007)

Kann mir wer sagen wie ich die zeitlupe speichere  so das mein bild langsam leuft ?


----------



## Suidakres (27. September 2007)

Find ich wirklich wirklich nett von dir das du das machst=)
Also ich hätte gerne:

Rasse:Untot(Hexenmeister)
Geschlecht:Männlich
Waffe(n):Zhar'doom, Großstab des Verschlingers
Ausrüstung:Tier 5
Hintergrund:Undercity


----------



## Favorit (27. September 2007)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Osiriss schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ok, nochmal ^^
> ...



ich frag mich wer da nicht lesen kann.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wenns dir zu stressig wird dann lass es einfach. du musst es nicht machen und es zwingt dich auch keiner.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (27. September 2007)

Ich weiss! Aber wenn man das freiwillig macht, kann man doch wohl mal ein Danke erwarten oder wenigstens, dass die Leute den Ava aktivieren damit es einem zeigt, dass die ganze stundenlange Arbeit nicht fürn Arsch war und einfach in nem Ordner abgestellt und irgendwann unbenutzt gelöscht wird



> die bögen kommen glaub in die offhand, armbrüste in die mainhand. deshalb hast du den wohl nicht gefunden.


  Das ist voll Rille weil du auch ne Offhandwaffe in Main packen kannst oder zwei mal Weltenbrecher machen kannst


----------



## Burning_Eye (27. September 2007)

Suidakres schrieb:


> Waffe(n):Zhar'doom, Großstab des Verschlingers
> 
> Bitte nächstes mal in Englisch.
> 
> ...


----------



## Favorit (27. September 2007)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Das ist voll Rille weil du auch ne Offhandwaffe in Main packen kannst oder zwei mal Weltenbrecher machen kannst


In dem Fall nicht. Bögen kann man, wie auch im Spiel, nur in der linken Hand tragen. Das gleiche trifft auch z.B. auf Schilde zu.


----------



## k0lip0 (27. September 2007)

Danke dir!


----------



## JPJ (27. September 2007)

wär super nice von euch für folgendes...
Rasse: Untot
Klasse:Krieger
Geschlecht: Männlich
Waffe(n): The Sun Eater und Aldori Legacy Defender
Ausrüstung:T2 und einma T5 plz
Hintergrund: weiß
Animation: attakierend


----------



## Vollkornbrot (27. September 2007)

Wäre echt super nett wenn mir einer das machen könnte

Rasse: Taure(männlich)
Klasse:Krieger
Waffe:King's Defender  und    Bulwark of Azzinoth
Ausrüstung: T6 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hintergrund: blau
Animation: nach schräg rechts gehend also in Richtung der Bildschirmmitte



Wäre nice wenn du mir plz nen Link posten könntest wo man das loaden kann möchte das auch mal testen find im Google nix( wahrscheinlich was falsches eingegeben) thx schonmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malygos (28. September 2007)

Soooo
ich hätte gerne:
Rasse:Nachtelf
Geschlecht:Weiblich
Hautfarbe: *
Gesicht: *          *= (Nicht benötigt da verdeckt)
Rüstungestroyers Chestguard etc
,Gürtel:Commander´s Girdle, Boots:Abyssal plate sabaltons
Cape: Amy´s Blanket
Mainhand: Ashkandi  Greatsword of the brotherhood
Tabard: Green trophy tabard of the illidari
Pose: Ready2hl [15]
Blickrichtung:Kopf schaut nach vorne
Optional////
Enchantments:Red flame low

----------------------------------------------------
Danke
gz Malygos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draft (28. September 2007)

Soo, erstmal einen Riesendankeschön schonmal im Vorraus, finde das echt toll, was ihr hier für eine Arbeit leistet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wäre nett, wenn ihr mir eine Draenai-Schamanin mit folgenden Aussehen machen könntet:


1. Hautfarbe : Helles Blau
2. Gesichtstyp : Mhh wie soll ich es beschreiben, diesen einen lieben unschuldigen Blick  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
3. Haartyp : Dieser Seitenscheitel, der kurz über den Augen hergeht.
4. Haarfarbe : Weiss
5. Rüstung (englisch) : Das Schamanen-T6 Set (Skyshatter), aber bitte ohne Helm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


6. Waffe Mainhand (englisch) : Light's Justice (Streitkolben=Gerechtigkeit des Lichts)
7. Waffe Offhand (englisch) : Triptych Shield of the Ancients (Schild=Triptychonschild der Uralten)
8. Wappenrock : garkeinen

Schön wär, wenn man sie ca. ab der Taille aufwärts sehen könnte, sodass man noch ihre Waffen sieht, aber auch noch genug von Oberkörper. 
Am besten noch, wenn sie dabei schräg nach rechts guckt. Animation braucht sie keine bestimmte, hauptsache sie ist ein wenig animiert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke jetzt schonmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß Draft


----------



## Suidakres (28. September 2007)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Ich weiss! Aber wenn man das freiwillig macht, kann man doch wohl mal ein Danke erwarten oder wenigstens, dass die Leute den Ava aktivieren damit es einem zeigt, dass die ganze stundenlange Arbeit nicht fürn Arsch war und einfach in nem Ordner abgestellt und irgendwann unbenutzt gelöscht wird
> 
> Das ist voll Rille weil du auch ne Offhandwaffe in Main packen kannst oder zwei mal Weltenbrecher machen kannst


 DANKE DIR =)


----------



## gondolin72 (28. September 2007)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Der Treadersteller benötigt alle Angaben in Englisch. Bitte berücksichtigen.
> Ich habe übrigend wieder Doppelposts löschen müssen, bitte darauf achten. Habt Glück, dass ich heute meinen T4 Kopf bekommen habe und ganz gut drauf bin.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Naja beim Threadersteller steht nichts von Englisch aber ist ja auch egal.
Später steht es das die Waffen in Englisch gebraucht werden, das habe ich dummerweise überlesen, sorry nochmal. Hoffe so wie ich es in meinem Beitrag editiert habe passt es. Poste es nochmal hier. Den anderen Beitrag könnt Ihr dann meinetwegen löschen wegen doppel post.

Rasse: nightelf
Geschlecht:male
white skin
white hair
Waffe(n): The Brutalizer Der Metzler
Schild : Bulwark of Azzinoth Bollwerk von Azzinoth
Ausrüstung:T6
Hintergrundarnassus

Ein wenig Bewegung wäre nicht schlecht, aber nicht unbedingt nötig genau wie der Hintergrund.


----------



## Lerona (28. September 2007)

HI, 
so nochmal, sorry
Rasse/klasse : Blutelf, priest, weiblich
1. Hautfarbe. schön weiss
2. Gesichtstyp : egal
3. Haartyp : egal, da verdeckt
4. Haarfarbe : egal
5. Rüstung T5
6. Waffe Mainhand:Apostle of Argus/ Apostel von Argus( Schöner blauer Stab)
evtl mit ner schönen Farbe einer Verzauberung?
7: Nebenhand: nichts, da Zweihandstab
8. Wappenrock: keiner
Hintergrund: egal
Animation: haste paar zur auswahl ?

Evtl wenns geht éine version mit dem Namen Noroelle und eine ohne. 

Muss aber nicht sein, bin dir so schon sehr dankbar für deine mühe!!

so wie die priesterin aussieht ist cool:
i151.photobucket.com/albums/s128/numiami/WoWScrnShot156.jpg
Gruß
Lerona


----------



## LordFalcon (28. September 2007)

Hallo,

ich hätte gerne einen Avatar in etwa wie diesen:

http://i71.photobucket.com/albums/i153/Lor...n666/Azriel.gif
Größe: 150x100 Pixel
Maximale Dateigröße:  49KB
Hintergrund: Freigestellt (also durchsichtig, jeweiliger Forenhintergrund)

mit dieser Ausrüstung (Waffe bitte nicht einblenden):
http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...as&n=Azriel

Rasse: Mensch
Hautfarbe etc. sieht man ja aufgrund der Maske eh nicht. Frisur Glatze (damit nix durchschneint durch die Maske)

Vielen Dank schon vorab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 In meinem Modelviewer sind weder die Maske noch die robe oder die schultern greifbar >.<

MfG

^v^ Olli ^v^


----------



## Laengischlaengi (28. September 2007)

Hi!

Wie heist denn dieses nette Programm und wo bekommt man das?

Danke.


----------



## Vivalamuerte (28. September 2007)

Guten Morgen,

wenn es ginge hätte ich gerne folgenden Avatar:

Zwerg Schurke, dunkelblondes Haar, Bart bis zum Brustbein

T5 Set ohne den dazugehörigen Kopf

am Trinken

vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## Daywa (28. September 2007)

Würd auch gern eins haben =)

Rasse: Blutelf
Geschlecht: M
Waffe(n): Sturmrufer mit Nethermantenbuch
Ausrüstung: PvP
Hintergrund: Irgendwas mit Feuer =)


Gruß Lars


----------



## LordFalcon (28. September 2007)

Laengischlaengi schrieb:


> Hi! Wie heist denn dieses nette Programm und wo bekommt man das?



WOW-Modelviewer... aber lad das nicht irgendwo runter, da gibts einige Versionen in denen findige Bastler "KEYLOGGER" installiert haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Einige vertrauenswürdige Seiten gibt es... mir fällt nur grad keine ein ^^


----------



## Hoazl (28. September 2007)

www.wowmodelviewer.org ist die Originalseite (glaub ich) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab mich jetzt ein bisschen wieder mit gespielt, die Neue Version hat sogar Arsenal-Support 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nur mit dem Hintergrundbild hab ich noch Probs...

MFG
Hoazl


----------



## The Heini (28. September 2007)

Hey, bin gerade durch die Buffed Startseite zu deinem Thread gekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Würde mich freuen wenn du mir auch ein Ava zaubern könntest,

Weiblicher Blutelf
Paladin
T4
Waffe und Schild is nicht nötig

cool wäre wenn du es schaffen würdest 
einfach den PAla zu zeigen wie er das Siegel der Vergeltung aktiviert,
sodaß man die engelsföügel sieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lg


----------



## Neltharon (28. September 2007)

Hui, da muss ich das auch mal gleich nutzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Rasse: Blutelf

Ausrüstung: T2 vom Schurken bis auf den Kopf, da bitte den Nachtwächter nehmen (sieht aus wie Schurken T1 nur grün),  dazu noch 2x die Gladiatorfaustwaffen

Pose: Schlagend (irgendwas aufregendes^^)

Hintergrund: Schattenmondtal


Hoffe du kannst das einrichten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hoazl (28. September 2007)

@Vivalamuerte: So in der Art?
http://hoazl.ho.funpic.de/Avatare/Vivalamuerte.gif


----------



## Bapmaster (28. September 2007)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Viel zu kleine Charaktere,abgehackte Animationen und komische Perspektiven.




Ich find sie gut die Avatare und dass er hier jedem der will einen avatar macht ist auch keine Selbstverständlichkeit. 

Wenn du schon so deinen mund aufreißt machs doch einfach besser. 

mfg


----------



## Vivalamuerte (28. September 2007)

Hoazl schrieb:


> @Vivalamuerte: So in der Art?
> http://hoazl.ho.funpic.de/Avatare/Vivalamuerte.gif




wenn Stehend dann mit Arena2 waffen (Schwerter)

und bart bitte Dunkelblond nicht rotblond und Schnäuzer dann mehr abfallend...nicht gezwirbelt


aber so in der art...

Hintergrund könnte dan IF sein


und natürlich ....danke für deine mühe


----------



## wowhunter (28. September 2007)

Ich hätte gern einen Zwergen männlich jäger

ausrüstung: T4 von kopf bis fuß

Waffe: Gyrobalancierter Khoriumzerstörer

Bewegung: Auf dem Schwarzen Kriegstitger reitend

Hintergrund: Stromwind

wenn du das hinbekommen würdest wäre das echt toll  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

vielen dank im voraus 

MfG 

wowhunter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wowhunter (28. September 2007)

wowhunter schrieb:


> Ich hätte gern einen Zwergen männlich jäger
> 
> ausrüstung: T4 von kopf bis fuß
> 
> ...


ich meinte natürlich Stormwind nicht Stromwind xD


----------



## Jeryhn (28. September 2007)

hi cool das de das machst für mich bitte einmal
 tauren, männlich
 Waffen: Illidans klingen main und off
 Rüstung: t4 helm ansonsten t5
 Pose: Mit der main zuschlagend(am besten eine ganze attack animation.)

àhnlich wie der shami auf dem einen avatar halt den betrachter angreifend

Hintergrung: eiegntlich egal black tempel vorne wäre aber toll

Danke schonmal im vorraus^^


----------



## Hoazl (28. September 2007)

@Vivalamuerte: Mit benutzerdefinierten Hintergründen hab ich noch Probleme, da müsstest du den "Meister" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Fragen ... Hier der Characterfile zum DL:
http://hoazl.ho.funpic.de/Avatare/Vivalamuerte.chr

@Daywa: Hintergrund ist nicht perfekt, sonst: http://hoazl.ho.funpic.de/Avatare/Daywa.png
Wenns nicht passt, Charfile: http://hoazl.ho.funpic.de/Avatare/Daywa.chr

MFG

Edit: So jez mach ich mal ne Weile Pause 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anasiel (28. September 2007)

Huhu,

ich hätte gerne:

Draenei, männlich, Paladin
T4 komplett
Hammer der Naaru
Kampfhaltung (nach vorne gebeugt mit Hammer im Anschlag)
Hintergrund. Exodar.

Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trudon (28. September 2007)

Hiho,
Sehr geil und nett von dir dass du so etwas machst!!
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=29988
Also hätte gerne einen Männlichen Mensch Magier mit T5,Der Nexuschlüssel(http://wow.buffed.de/?i=29988),Hintergrund:Winterspring und wär schön wenn er dabei is nen Pyroschlag oder Feuerball zu casten^^

 Big THX

Mfg Tru


----------



## Raron@nathrezim (28. September 2007)

Kannst du mir bitte erklären warum meine Animationen entweder sehr langsam werden oder so wenig frames haben dass es ruckelnd erscheint?


----------



## Hoazl (28. September 2007)

Das sieht nur im Windows so aus, versuch mal es iwo hochzuladen und dann im Browser anzuzeigen.

MFG


----------



## Haginn (28. September 2007)

Klasse: Jäger

Rasse: Zwerg

Geschlecht: Männlich

Rüstung: T4, Knochenzwirngurt, Kobraschlingenstiefel, Thalassischer Wildumhang, Armschienen des Pfadfinders

Waffe: in der Hand die Arkanitdampfpistole und auf dem Rücken vielleicht die Hellebarde der Verwüstung

Der Ava sollte aber nicht komplett, sondern vielleicht nur der Oberkörper bzw ab den Oberschenkel zu sehen sein. Die laufenden Beispiele von oben waren mir ein Tick zu klein. Ansonsten einfach stehend (im Anschlag) und vielleicht den Eingang von Ironforge im Hintergrund oder "weiß". Danke für die Arbeit und ich freu mich auf meinen Ava!


----------



## Missmoon (28. September 2007)

Hallöchen,

einfach klasse das du das machst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Rasse: Trollin (blau)
Geschlecht: weiblich
Waffe(n): http://wow.buffed.de/?i=30313
Ausrüstung: Priester T6
Hintergrund: Schwarz

Sie soll einfach cool aussehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielen lieben Dank schon mal im vorraus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

))

Lg Josula


----------



## M1ghtymage (28. September 2007)

Ich geb dir 2 Tage


----------



## Lerona (28. September 2007)

was meinst du ?


----------



## Froug (28. September 2007)

Rasse: Gnom
Geschlecht: Male
Waffe(n): Gladiator's War Staff (Kriegsstab des Gladiators)
Ausrüstung: Magier Arena 2
Hintergrund: Irgendwas kaltes so Dun morogh oder so^^
Hautfarbe: tja normal... also nicht zu dunkel und nich zu hell
Gesichtstyp: freundlich :>
Haartyp: Soo wie der hier..
Wappenrock: Wappenrock der Seher
Animation: Vielleicht das der nen Feuerball castet? =) (ansonsten sollte er gehen...)


Vielen Dank schonmal im Vorraus...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Burning_Eye (28. September 2007)

@Missmoon Hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Haginn Bitte: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Arkanitdampfpistole gab es leider nicht.

Edit: @Froug Hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hintergrund hab ich nicht, sorry.


----------



## Missmoon (28. September 2007)

Ups Priester T6 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 habs auch gedit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draft (28. September 2007)

@ Lerona, ich glaube, was Mightymage meint, ist dass er für ne Menge Leute auch schon Avatare gemacht hat, und vorher extra eine Liste aufgestellt hat, wie sie es hier posten sollen, und sich ca. 2% daran gehalten haben, desweiteren kam soweit ich das gelesen hab nur bei jeden 3. ein dankeschön zurück.

Ich glaub mein Post ist hier unter gegangen, wär nett, wenn mir jemand doch noch einen Avatar erstellen könnte und glaubt mir, ich weiss es zu schätzen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> Soo, erstmal einen Riesendankeschön schonmal im Vorraus, finde das echt toll, was ihr hier für eine Arbeit leistet. smile.gif
> 
> Wäre nett, wenn ihr mir eine Draenai-Schamanin mit folgenden Aussehen machen könntet:
> 
> ...



Danke jetzt schonmal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Andersson (28. September 2007)

Rasse: Draenei
Geschlecht: männlich
Waffe(n): Gladiator's War Staff (Kriegsstab des Gladiators)
Ausrüstung: Magier T5 (Ornat von Tirisfal)
Hintergrund: Was Dunkles, kann auch direkt Schwarz sein.
Hautfarbe: So Hell, wie möglich
Gesichtstyp: Egal, aber gerne mit Narben und so
Haartyp: Sieht man unter der Kapuze eh nich
Wappenrock: keinen
Animation: Feuerball, wäre cool, sonst nur da stehen...


----------



## Woodknight (28. September 2007)

Hi, 
könntest du mir bitte auch einen Avatar erstellen?

- Nachtelf (männlich)
- T6-komplett (ohne Hemd)
- Stab der Auflösung
- Hintergrund: Stormwind
- Aktion (gehend)

Besten Dank für deine Mühen im Voraus.
Gruß
Woodknight


----------



## Burning_Eye (28. September 2007)

@Draft Bitteschön:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Andersson Hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Woodknight schrieb:


> - T6-komplett (ohne Hemd)



Klasse???


----------



## Froug (28. September 2007)

Burning_Eye schrieb:


> @Missmoon Hier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool, sieht gut aus, könntest du aber vllt noch den Char ein wenig näher ran holen, Gnome an sich sind ja schon klein... vllt soweit, das man die Füße gar nicht mehr sieht?


----------



## Draft (28. September 2007)

Hey, danke dir super Arbeit, genauso hab ichs mir vorgestellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Burning_Eye (28. September 2007)

@Froug Ok, hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Draft schrieb:


> Hey, danke dir super Arbeit, genauso hab ichs mir vorgestellt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kein Problem.


----------



## Königmarcus (28. September 2007)

hi,
ich hätte gern nen

.rasse: blutelf
.geschlecht: männlich
.ausrüstung: krieger t3
.waffe(n): http://wow.buffed.de/?i=23577
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=23043
.hintergrund: schwarzer tempel, wenns nicht geht dann den IF-Torbogen
.aktion: er soll langsam nach vorne gehen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also ich bedanke mich schonmal im voraus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ^Mike.S (28. September 2007)

Hallo, ich hätte gerne:

Weiblich Nachtelf Schurke
Wenns geht am liebsten so equippt und stealthend...

mfg & danke im voraus


----------



## Missmoon (28. September 2007)

Super dankeschönnnn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 werds gleich einfügen schaut echt klasse aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)))


----------



## Froug (28. September 2007)

Burning_Eye schrieb:


> @Froug Ok, hier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Coool, vielen vielen dank!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Weiter so! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Andersson (28. September 2007)

Burning_Eye schrieb:


> @Andersson Hier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hätte mich auch gern ein bissl näher dran. Also der Oberkörper sollte drauf sein... Halt so breit wie die Schultern, das wäre grandios... Und der Stab auf dem Rücken ^^


----------



## Missmoon (28. September 2007)

Burning_Eye schrieb:


> @Missmoon Hier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Hmm kannst du vl meine Süße auch noch ein bischen rannziehen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 damit sie größer wirkt das wäre echt cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

danke dir schon mal im voraus für die tolle arbeit und bemühungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baldraka1 (28. September 2007)

ich hätte gern wenn es geht:
- Blutelf
- Paladin
- T2-komplett (ohne irgenwas anderes)
- http://wow.buffed.de/?i=19364
- Hintergrund: Schwarz
- Aktion irgendeine 2Hand attacke

vielen dank im vorraus
mfg. Baldraka


----------



## Vivalamuerte (28. September 2007)

Hoazl schrieb:


> @Vivalamuerte: Mit benutzerdefinierten Hintergründen hab ich noch Probleme, da müsstest du den "Meister"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hintergrund egal....ich weiss nur nicht was ich mit der .chr datei anfangen soll? ich seh da kein bild?


----------



## Burning_Eye (28. September 2007)

@Andersson Hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@Königmarcus Hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hintergründe hab ich leider nicht.

@^Mike.S

Bitte schreib dein gesamtes Equip hier auf Englisch rein, dann mach ich's.

@Missmoon Ok, hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Baldraka1 Hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Missmoon (28. September 2007)

dankeschön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

))  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Königmarcus (28. September 2007)

@Königmarcus Hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hintergründe hab ich leider nicht.



trotzdem danke,.. nu hab ich das problem das das teil 60,1kb groß is und man maximal nur 50kb nutzen darf, wie krieg ichn das auf 50kb?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baldraka1 (28. September 2007)

Baldraka1 schrieb:


> ich hätte gern wenn es geht:
> - Blutelf
> - Paladin
> - T2-komplett (ohne irgenwas anderes)
> ...


erstmal danke!
aber großes sorry hab was vergessen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
-Blutelfe (also weiblich)
und T2 ohne helm
ich hoffe das ist nicht schlimm... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
währe nett wenn du das machen könntest
danke im vorraus
mfg. Baldraka  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Burning_Eye (28. September 2007)

Königmarcus schrieb:


> trotzdem danke,.. nu hab ich das problem das das teil 60,1kb groß is und man maximal nur 50kb nutzen darf, wie krieg ichn das auf 50kb?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hmm, komisch. Gestern ging's noch bis 100kb, weil hier haben einige Bilder von mir als Avatar die 50+kb haben. Müsste man mal die Buffedleute fragen, warum das so ist, und ob das nicht wieder hochgesetzt werden kann. Sollte es bei 50kb bleiben, kann man Avas vergessen, da man den Char dann eh nicht sieht.


----------



## Andersson (28. September 2007)

Burning_Eye schrieb:


> @Andersson Hier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bitte nicht wütend werden, ich bin echt Dankbar, für so ein coolen Avatar, aber kannst du evtl. nur den Oberkörper sichtbar machen? Damit er noch besser zu sehen ist? Das wäre große Klasse...


----------



## Königmarcus (28. September 2007)

Burning_Eye schrieb:


> Hmm, komisch. Gestern ging's noch bis 100kb, weil hier haben einige Bilder von mir als Avatar die 50+kb haben. Müsste man mal die Buffedleute fragen, warum das so ist, und ob das nicht wieder hochgesetzt werden kann. Sollte es bei 50kb bleiben, kann man Avas vergessen, da man den Char dann eh nicht sieht.




das is ja blöd -.- hm naja,... kann mir ja den avatar auch so angucken xD  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Burning_Eye (28. September 2007)

@Andersson Hier: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Baldraka1




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







*Das waren jetzt erstmal die letzten Bilder von mir, denn mit nur 50kb kann ich euch nix vernünftiges machen!*


----------



## Neltharon (28. September 2007)

The schrieb:


> Hey, bin gerade durch die Buffed Startseite zu deinem Thread gekommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


----------



## Bophie (28. September 2007)

Rasse: Taure
Haare: DunkelGrau
Klasse : Schamane
Ausrüstung: T4
Waffe: Grand Marshal's War Staff
Bewegung egal!

Danke, find ich echt klasse von dir! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baldraka1 (28. September 2007)

Burning_Eye schrieb:


> @Andersson Hier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



VIELEN DANK!!!


----------



## Lerona (28. September 2007)

hi, 
ich würde meinen auch gerne mal sehen XD. Andere die nach mir gepostet haben, haben ihrenb schon bekommen. Trotzdem danke erstmal für die Mühe. die avataresehen echt klasse aus
Gruß
Lerona


----------



## Burning_Eye (28. September 2007)

Lerona schrieb:


> hi,
> ich würde meinen auch gerne mal sehen XD. Andere die nach mir gepostet haben, haben ihrenb schon bekommen. Trotzdem danke erstmal für die Mühe. die avataresehen echt klasse aus
> Gruß
> Lerona



Sorry, aber kam um ca. 14:00 on und da waren 1/2 Seiten mit Avawünschen und wenn man einen fertig hatte war ein neuer Wunsch da ;-) 


*
Aber wie gesagt mit nur 50kb mach ich nicht weiter.
*


----------



## Richerd (28. September 2007)

Mh... leider ist meine Frage unter gegangen  
Darum stelle ich sie noch mal:

Wie kann ich meine Avatare in Zeitlupe speichern 

Wäre nett wenn ihr mir antworten würdet.


----------



## M1ghtymage (28. September 2007)

> Hmm, komisch. Gestern ging's noch bis 100kb, weil hier haben einige Bilder von mir als Avatar die 50+kb haben. Müsste man mal die Buffedleute fragen, warum das so ist, und ob das nicht wieder hochgesetzt werden kann. Sollte es bei 50kb bleiben, kann man Avas vergessen, da man den Char dann eh nicht sieht.



Es ist egal, wieviel kp die Avatare haben. Ihr müsst sie nur ausm Internet Hochladen z.B. von Imageshack direkt dann gehts


----------



## tolkah (28. September 2007)

HI hätte gern Tauren Druide männlich
Set: Druiden T6 wenn das net geht druiden T5 bitte
Waffe: Stab der Auflösung  http://wow.buffed.de/?i=28633
hintergrund: schwarz
Danke schon mal im voraus


----------



## Geyerhier (28. September 2007)

hi @ all,

super sache die ihr hier macht!!! vielen vielen dank schon mal im voraus!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mein wunsch wäre:

rasse: taure

geschlecht: male

waffe(n): king's defender (grün leuchtend) + aldori legacy defender

ausrüstung:
- warbringer legguards
- warbringer shoulderguards
- warbringer chestguard
- warbringer greathelm
- warbringer handguards
- boots of elusion
- crimson girdle of the indomitable
- devilshark cape

hintergrund: blau-dunkelblau

emote: gehender (oder gerne auch blockender/kämpfender) weise, leicht schräg von vorne - ungefähr so: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NachtkindFX (28. September 2007)

Nimm mal  Version 0.5.05 vom Model Viewer, da stimmt die Geschwindigkeit der Animantionen.

Wer selbst Basteln möchte: http://www.wowmodelviewer.org/

Wie gesagt ich Rate zu Version 0.5.05 mit Item Liste 2.2 alles unter Downloads.

Mfg

NachtkindFX


----------



## saphyroth (28. September 2007)

kk also da ich erfahren hab das es bögen nicht gibt mache ich das ganze hier zum dritten mal^^ ich hoffe diesmal bekomme ich mein avatar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Rasse: nachtelf
Geschlecht: männlich
Waffe(n): kA ob da bei dir schon [Legionkiller] drinnen is wenn ja dann den wenn ned [Merciless Gladiator's Crossbow of the Phoenix], aufm rücken [Sonic Spear]
Ausrüstung: volles t4 (demon stalker), +wappenrock [Tabard of the Protector], schuhe: [Veteran's Linked Sabatons] hemd: [Stylish Black Shirt] achja und vllt noch irgendein stylischen schwarzen langen umhang...schau einfach mal obst was siehst wenn ned dann ned
Hintergrund: blau

bewegung: tanzend, pfeil abscheißend, zuschlagend....wenns geht alle 3 plz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 DANKE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edith: habs mir jetzt runtergeladen...aber wie lad ich dei bilder hoch?


----------



## tolkah (28. September 2007)

hab mir mal modelviewer runtergeladen bekomm auch alles hin nur im gif bild lauft der so abgehackt muss ich da noch was einstellen


----------



## saphyroth (28. September 2007)

wenns bei dir abgehackt ist liegt das vllt einfach an der computerleistung^^ bei mir läufts flüssig ich will nur wissen wie ich das so abspeichern kann das ichs hier posten und als ava benutzen kann


----------



## MasterV (28. September 2007)

Hi 
Ich hätte gerne auch so einen coolen Avatar, weil ich das selbst nicht hinbekomme --> siehe bild

Rasse: Blutelf
Geschlecht:Männlich
Haarfarbe: Rot
Set: http://wow.buffed.de/blasc/53/set?set_id=542 (Arkanum des Feldherren)
Waffe:http://wow.buffed.de/?i=28633 (Stab der Unendlichen Geheimnisse)
Bewegung: Gehend

Ich danke schonmal im Voraus^^

Viele Grüße 
Thlron


----------



## Shadowsyko (28. September 2007)

Hallo,

finde die Aktion hier Super!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn Zeit ist könntet ihr mir auch mal einen bauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hätte gerne...

Rasse: UD edit: Male
Klasse: Schurke
Waffen: Azzinoth Klingen (Off/Main)
Rüstung: t6 ohne Helm und Wappenrock vom Arathibecken
Gesicht: "normal" mit kiefer usw *g* und wenns geht grüne standart haare also ein bisschen kürzer
Animation: Zurückgebeugt wie wenn der Krieger Stance wechselt oder wenn man Trinket aktiviert ... wenn das nicht geht einfach angreifend... Hintergrund Weiss...

Vielen Dank im Vorraus, Bye



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaure (28. September 2007)

Hi, hätte auch gerne so einen : Mensch, Paladin, Arenaset 2, Aschenbringer als waffe (wenns geht mit eisiger hauch), hintergrund, stratholme wenns geht ( wenn nicht sw), männlich, wappenrock der blutritter (den wos gibts, wenn man als blutelf stufe 60 palaq abgibt)
wäre klaase wenn alles ginge.
Shaure

ach ja..wenns geht hätte ich gerne, wenn er immer waffe raus und rein haut in nen untoten


----------



## saphyroth (28. September 2007)

ich möchte nochmal drauf hinweisen das die waffen im model viewer auf english sind und es das erstellen erleichtert wenn sie so angegeben sind^^...und wie ändert man den hintergrund?


----------



## Trudon (28. September 2007)

hiho,bin gerade dabei meinen eigenen zu machen doch wie kann man ihn speichen und kann man ihn auch irg etwas casten lassen?pls need fast antwort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Achereto (28. September 2007)

Ich hab mir jetzt auch ma den Modelviewer heruntergeladen und das Arena2-Set gefunden...

Mit fehlt nurnoch der schöne Hintergrund.... wo bekommt man den her?


----------



## Cheaters (28. September 2007)

Achereto schrieb:


> Ich hab mir jetzt auch ma den Modelviewer heruntergeladen und das Arena2-Set gefunden...
> 
> Mit fehlt nurnoch der schöne Hintergrund.... wo bekommt man den her?



Geschlecht: Männlich
Rasse: Mensch
Klasse: Krieger
Set: T6 Schlachtrüstung des Ansturms
Waffe: Chromatisch gehärtetes Schwert x2 (also Waffenhand und Schildhand^^)
Hintergrund: Weiß 

Thx für die Arbeit^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baldraka1 (29. September 2007)

mal ne ganz doofe frage wie füge ich mein avatar ein? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


sry hab ich noch nie mit animierten gemacht =/

mfg. Baldraka


----------



## Govou (29. September 2007)

Hi !

Finde das das mal eine super Idee ist und möcht dir danken das du dir soviel Mühe machst !

Weiß hast schon jede Menge gemacht evt. hat noch wer Lust mir noch ein Avatar zu machen.

Krieger 
Mensch
Männlich
T6 komplett (außer Kopf, da wär schön das Teil vom Ingie (Tankbrille) )
Mit Tankschild von Illidann
als Waffe Königsverteidiger vom Schachevent

Als zusatz falls ihr wirklich noch lust habt, möcht ja nicht unverschämt wirken :

Gesicht bräunlich lange schwarze Haare und als Animation den Block und (oder ) Angriffeffekt falls das möglich is wär echt super nice =))

Als Hintergrund bin ich mir net sicher was halt gut dazupasst =)
so evt. molten core mäßiges mit rotem lavagestein in der Richtung oda ein einfaches schwarz würd auch reichen.

Also der Char sollte schon hervorgehebt sein und nicht zuviel Hintergrund.

Hoffe das war nicht zuviel

Liebe Grüße aus Madmortem !


----------



## wowhunter (29. September 2007)

wahrscheinlich ist meine anfrage auf einen neuen avatar irgendwo untergegangen (wie bei einem anderen weiß gerade nicht wie er heißt^^)

ich hätte mir gewünscht:
Zwerg 
Jäger
Männlich
T4 set
waffe: Gyrobalancierter Khoriumzerstörer = http://wow.buffed.de/?i=32756
Hintergrund wäre dann SW vielen dank für die Arbeit 

MfG

wowhunter


----------



## Yaina (29. September 2007)

Hi, ich finde die aktion super und hätte gerne auch ein avatar!

Rasselutelf
Geschlecht:Weiblich (Blond mit haarraif, wenn es geht)
Waffe(n):Kriegsstab des erbarmungslosen Gladiators
Ausrüstung:T5(ausser helm), Managetränkte Krone + schatenumhang von dalaran
Hintergrund:weiss
Bewegung: am besten beim casten

MFG

Yaina


----------



## Thoor (29. September 2007)

Also mein PC checkt den modelviewer nun und ich würde gerne n paar leuten n ava machen einfach hier reinposten möglichst genau auf englisch


----------



## MasterV (29. September 2007)

Hi
Ich hätte gerne auch so einen coolen Avatar, weil ich das selbst nicht hinbekomme --> siehe bild

Rasse: Blutelf
Geschlecht:Männlich
Haarfarbe: Rot
Set: http://wow.buffed.de/blasc/53/set?set_id=542 (Arkanum des Feldherren)
Waffe:http://wow.buffed.de/?i=28633 (Stab der Unendlichen Geheimnisse)
Bewegung: Gehend
Hintergrund: schwarz


Ich danke schonmal im Voraus^^

Viele Grüße
Thelron


----------



## Montanix (29. September 2007)

Hi, ich hätte gern wenns geht ein Avatar für:

Rasse: Mensch (m)
Klasse: Warlock
Equip: t5
waffe: Stab der Auflösung

Als aktion kannst du ihn pls mit seinem stab angreifen lassen und der hintergrun pls einfach in sw irgendwo.


Vielen dank schonmal im Vorraus =))


----------



## jimsknopf (29. September 2007)

also wenn du gerade nix zu tun hast kannst mir auch einen machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Rasse:  Gnom

Geschlecht: männlich, am besten mit weißen haaren und vollbart

Waffe(n): Stab des großmarschalls
Ausrüstung: ornat des großmarschalls (magier) kannst da ansich auch das alte epische pvp-set nehmen, sind noch passenede schuhe bei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hintergrund: schwarz oder wenns nicht zu viel arbeit mach mit dun morogh hintergrund

perspektive: schräg von vorne und er soll einfach mit gezogener waffe da stehn

vielen dank schonmal


----------



## DenailX (29. September 2007)

SUPPA!!!! Danke.

Tut mir leid wegen der Störung aber könnte meine Blutelfin etwas größer sein?

Vlt +blauer Hintergrund?


----------



## Trudon (29. September 2007)

Mensch
Männlich
Magier
T4(einfach aldor eingeben^^)
Wenns geht Winterspring wenn nicht Mc^^
Gladiator´s War Staff

THÄÄNKS!


----------



## Hanki06 (29. September 2007)

Hallo hätte gern einen Avatar

Rasse: 	Zwergen Jäger
Geschlecht: männlich
Waffe: 	Vermachtnis http://wow.buffed.de/?i=28587
Rüstung: T4
Hintergrund: Ironfoge

MfG

 Hanki06


----------



## MasterV (29. September 2007)

Moin

Also, da hier irgendiwe nicht mehr viel los ist, werde ich auch mal meine Dienste anbieten.
Einfach
Rasse:
KLasse:
Aussehen:
Set:
Waffe: 
Hintergrund: (momentan leider nur Farben vorhanden, die anderen muss ich erst besorgen)

Wenn es geht die Sachen auf Englisch ist aber nicht zwingend nötig.

Liebe Grüße Thelron

btw: Habs auch in meinem Blog geschrieben, dort findet ihr auch täglich eine Seite meines Romans die ich versuche durch Kritik oder Lob und Verbesserungsvorschlägen noch besser zu machen. Schaut doch vorbei


----------



## Jeryhn (29. September 2007)

Rasse:Taure(männlich)
KLasse:Krieger
Aussehen:egal schwarzes fell hauptsache
Set:t5 rüstung /ausser helm t4)
Waffe: zweimal die klingen von azzinoth (illidans waffen)
Hintergrund: schwarz


----------



## JPJ (29. September 2007)

Rasse:Untot
KLasse: Krieger
Aussehen: egal sieht man eh nicht^^
Set:einma T2 und einma T5 bitte
Waffe:Thunderfury, Aldori Legacy Defender
Hintergrund: weiß

wäre dir echt verbuden


----------



## MasterV (29. September 2007)

Mom die Links sind Falsch^^

Also 
@ JPJ 
T5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


T2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Jerhyn 
T5 und T4 Helm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Govou (29. September 2007)

Rasse:Mensch/männlich
KLasse: Krieger
Aussehen: schwarze lange haare dunkle Haut
Set: T6 Set /außer kopf da bitte die Tankbrille vom Ingie (Panzatronikbrille)
Waffe:Königsverteidiger
Schild : Das Tankschild von Illidan
Hintergrund: schwarz
Animation: blocken, gehn oder Kampfhaltung 

Lg aus Madmortem =))


----------



## MasterV (29. September 2007)

So hier ist dein Avatar
Leider gabs die Brille nicht, und da ich den Namen von dem Schild nicht habe, wusste ich nicht welchen ich nehmen sollte. Habe mich dann für diesen entschieden. Ich hoffe es ist trotzdem okay.


Dein Avatar:  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Viel Spaß damit

Thelron


----------



## Cheaters (29. September 2007)

Super Danke das du das weiterführst
Geschlecht: Männlich
Rasse: Mensch
Klasse: Krieger
Set: T6 Schlachtrüstung des Ansturms
Waffe: Chromatisch gehärtetes Schwert x2 (also Waffenhand und Schildhand^^)

Thx^^ für die Arbeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit. danke^^ MasterV


----------



## MasterV (29. September 2007)

Hi

Hier ist dein Ava
Sry aber T6 kann man noch nicht machen, hab T5 genommen.
welches Emote du wolltest sagtest du nicht, hba ihn gehend gemacht, sonst alles wie gewünscht. 
Wenn du den anders möchtest musst du nur sagen^^


Dein Avatar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viel Sapß damit

Thelron


----------



## Sonex2k (29. September 2007)

Hallo! Finds erstmal schon cool das ihr diese Dienste anbietet!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Meine "Bestellung":

Es soll eine Untote Priesterin werden!

   1. Hautfarbe: weiß/blass (weiß nicht wie ich das beschreiben soll =) )
   2. Gesichtstyp: normales gesicht ohne besondere eigenechaften
   3. Haartyp: die langen haare mit den strähnen im Gesicht
   4. Haarfarbe: schwarz
   5. Rüstung (englisch): Gladiatorset 2 (helm eingeblendet bitte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
   6. Waffe Mainhand (englisch) Nathrezim Mindblade
   7. Waffe Offhand (englisch) Talisman of Nightbane
   8. Wappenrock -keinen-

Als Pose würde mir das animierte stehen der weiblichen untoten reichen wenn sie immer so ein wenig hin und her schwanken ich hoffe du weißt was ich meine  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Schonmal Danke im Vorraus!

Sonex2k


----------



## Trudon (29. September 2007)

Habe mich auch mal dran versucht hier Bophie:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Achereto (30. September 2007)

Sonex2k schrieb:


> Hallo! Finds erstmal schon cool das ihr diese Dienste anbietet!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hab mich denn auch mal dran versucht...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


sowas in der Richtung?

Es sind übrigens aus so kreative Dinge möglich wie ein Gnompaladin... und ja, eine Sterbeanimation gibts auch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterV (30. September 2007)

Hast mir ja die Arbeit abgenommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Sieht super aus der ava


----------



## Thundercrypt (30. September 2007)

Hallöle

Zunächst einmal muss ich dieser arbeit respekt zollen,echt gelungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

meine wunschvorstellung wäre :

Geschlecht:  Männlich
Rasse:         Nachtelfe
Klasse:        Krieger
Ausrüstung: komplett T 4 (Helm bitte sichtbar)
Waffe:         Königsverteidiger (+ mungo) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Schild:         Verteidiger des Aldorivermächtnisses
Wappenrock:Konsortium
Animation:   Da würd ich mich drüber freuen wenn er leicht schwankend und leicht zur seite stehend machbar währe und natürlich angriffsbereit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

na denn hoff ich ma das diese quest abgeschlossen werden kann^^ggg^^
bedanke mich schonmal mit einem big THX 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterV (30. September 2007)

Hi
Hier ist dein Avatar
Viel Spaß damit


Dein Ava 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Liebe Grüße 
Thelron

p.s Mungo war nicht so gut machbar, aber das hier sihet fast so aus

pp.s AN ALLE: Ich lösche nach einen Tag die vorigen Avatare weil sie so viel speicher brauchen, den ich bei buffed anderweitig benötige (mehr avatare, fürs kommende avatar-hot to)


----------



## EmJaY (30. September 2007)

So vielen,vielen Dank nocheinmal.War leider ein paar Tage abwesend und wenn du die Zeit findest könntest du bitte eine Schlaganimation einbauen?

http://img443.imageshack.us/img443/1766/hunterdc3.gif

Nochmals 1000 Dank.


----------



## Darkzeryx (30. September 2007)

Hallo ersteinmal Wäre echt nett wenn du mir ein Avatar machen würdest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Echt super wie du das hinkriegst

Also am liebsten :

-Troll Männlich Schamane
-Rüstung:T6 (Harnisch des Himmelsdonners)
-Schildollwerk von Azzinoth
-Waffenhand:Netherbane (wäre nett mit Mungo  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Muss aber nicht unbedingt sein)
-Wappenrock:Keinen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
-Pose:Einfach gehend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Falls T6 nicht geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

-Rüstung :T5 (Harnisch der Verheerung)
-Wappenrock:Seher 

Schild und Waffe sollten gleich bleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Also wäre nett wenn du es für mich machen würdest
und im vorraus dickes DANKE!


----------



## Jubjub (30. September 2007)

Hi,

hätte gerne:
Draenei, Männlich
Rüstung: t6 (Krieger)
Schild: http://wow.buffed.de/?i=32375
Waffe: http://wow.buffed.de/?i=19019
Wappenrock: http://wow.buffed.de/?i=31780

Bitte mit einer Schlaganimation


----------



## MasterV (30. September 2007)

Hi
Ich mächt sagen (gilt für alle) die Sachen ausm BT und FDS gehen nicht! 
hier ist dein Ava 

Viel Spaß damit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab einfach Schild und Schwert genommen die einigermaßen zur rüssi passten.

Liebe Grüße
Thelron


----------



## Kastenfrosch (30. September 2007)

Hallo ihr netten Avatarbastler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hätte gerne nen männlichen Troll Hunter, mit dem bogen von illidan und t6 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



als hintergrund OG oder ähnliches wenn möglich

Wäre euch sehr dankbar!


LG Dave


----------



## MasterV (30. September 2007)

@ Jubjub


hier ist dein Ava

T6 gibts leider noch nicht und deinen Schild auch nicht aber sonst is alles wi gewünscht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hier ist er, viel spaß


Liebe grüße 
thelron


----------



## Tardok (30. September 2007)

rasse: taure, männlich
hunter t4
bogen: Netherbespannter Langbogen http://wow.buffed.de/?i=30318
wappenrock von thrallmar
danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterV (30. September 2007)

Hier sit dein Hunter

wie schon so oft gesagt: T6 und BT sachen gibts noch net, Hintergrund hab ich im moment leider nur farben.


Hier dein Ava 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viel Spaß 
Thelron


----------



## MasterV (30. September 2007)

Hallo liebe Avatar-fans

Ich habe heute schon so viele Ava's hochgeladen das mein Speicher bei Buffed voll ist. 
Ich möchte jeden bitten der einen Avatar wllte ihn schnellstmöglich hier "abzuholen" und dann kurz bescheid zu geben, dann lösch ich ihn wieder und kann den nächsten ava hochladen.
Desweiteren habe ich ein How-to geschrieben wie ihr eure eigenen Avatar erstellt und hochladet

das How-to findet ihr HIER


Viel Spaß damit
Thelron


----------



## Tschazera (30. September 2007)

klar gehen die sachen aus BT.
update ma dein modelviewer auf 0.5.9^^ bzw. saug dir die itemlist 2.2 runter und füge sie in deinen wowmodelviewer ordner ein


----------



## Ahramanyu (30. September 2007)

Ich sage es auch dir noch ein letztes Mal, lieber MasterV: Ein weiterer Doppelpost und der Tread ist dicht.
Natürlich kann man auch mal ein Augen zudrücken, aber sicherlich nicht nach mehrmaliger Aufforderung.


----------



## Trudon (30. September 2007)

Habe mal nen kleines Fun Ava gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterV (30. September 2007)

@ Ahramanyu
Tut mir Leid ich bereue es zutiefst
aber was kann ich dafür? Ich mach den Leuten ihren Avatar und poste ihn wenn er fertig ist. 
Ich kanns ja nicht ändern wenn zwischendurch nichts geschrieben wurde!
@Tschazera
Hast recht habs wohl irgendwie übersehen... naja kommt vor


----------



## Kopaka (30. September 2007)

Trudon schrieb:


> Habe mal nen kleines Fun Ava gemacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wer kennt ihn nicht, den Melee-Tauren-Hexer? ^^


----------



## Tschazera (30. September 2007)

Zam aufjedenfall net^^.


----------



## MasterV (30. September 2007)

Hi
Wo hast diesen grünen Nebel her auf deinem Bild? der ist irgendiwe stylisch^^
Hoffe auf Antwor


----------



## Tschazera (30. September 2007)

der is aus der skybox das letzte. das is der alte outlands himmel^^


----------



## Trudon (30. September 2007)

Tschazera schrieb:


> der is aus der skybox das letzte. das is der alte outlands himmel^^



yo unter View unso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magno (30. September 2007)

Huhu!
Ich hätte gerne:

Zwerg
Pala T4
Gerechtigkeit des Lichts
Stiefel der Tapfer
Triptychonschild der Uralten

Animation:
Lichtblitz

Hintergrund:
Entweder SW
oder einfach nur weisser Hintergrund

Dankö


----------



## MasterV (30. September 2007)

Hi
Hier ist dein Pala 

viel Spaß damit  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Liebe Grüße
Thelron


----------



## Entrail67 (30. September 2007)

heyho,

ich hätte gern einen männlichen zwergen krieger mit t4 full bis auf die schultern, da hätte ich gern t5.

in der mainhand hätte ich gern den königsverteidiger ( http://wow.buffed.de/?i=28749) und in der offhand den verteidiger des aldorivermächtnisses (http://wow.buffed.de/?i=28825).

als hintergrund hätte ich gern einen ausschnitt aus ironforge und der avatar sollte wie deiner in einer kampfhaltung stehen und schlagen.

soweit von mir erstmal.

MFG
Entrail


----------



## !Cromwell! (30. September 2007)

Ich wollte mal nachfragen wer von euch den jetzt Avatare bastelt?
Und was man alles machen kann an Items,Wappenröcke, Animationen usw. 

Danke

Grüße


----------



## Tschazera (30. September 2007)

MasterV macht derzeitig die Avatare und man kann komplettes equip achen bis auf ringe und schmuck, da die kein aussehen haben. Es sind so gut wie jedes item, animation, wappenröcke usw. die es derzeitig gibt in der itemlist vom modelviwer. Man kann sogar 2Animation zu einer machen^^.


----------



## Tardok (30. September 2007)

jo ich hab mir jetzt auch ma modelview runtergeladen und kann sagen des is sooo easy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


kannst eigentlich so ziemlich alles einstellen was du dir vorstellen kannst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tänker1 (30. September 2007)

Howdi-Ho......

Ich hätt gern ein :

Rasseludelf

Geschlecht:Männlich

Waffe(n):   Kriegsgleve von Azzinoth ...am besten 2

Ausrüstung: T2

Hintergrund: Shattrath......oda Silbermond

danke schonmal im vorraus


----------



## Myhordi (30. September 2007)

MasterV schrieb:


> @ Ahramanyu
> Tut mir Leid ich bereue es zutiefst
> aber was kann ich dafür? Ich mach den Leuten ihren Avatar und poste ihn wenn er fertig ist.
> Ich kanns ja nicht ändern wenn zwischendurch nichts geschrieben wurde!
> ...


Doch du kannst deine beiträge editieren


----------



## Geyerhier (30. September 2007)

hi @ all,

super sache die ihr hier macht!!! vielen vielen dank schon mal im voraus!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mein wunsch wäre:

rasse: taure

geschlecht: male

waffe(n): king's defender (grün leuchtend) + aldori legacy defender

ausrüstung:
- warbringer legguards
- warbringer shoulderguards
- warbringer chestguard
- warbringer greathelm
- warbringer handguards
- boots of elusion
- crimson girdle of the indomitable
- devilshark cape

hintergrund: blau-dunkelblau

emote: gehender (oder gerne auch blockender/kämpfender) weise, leicht schräg von vorne...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nik_1337 (30. September 2007)

Huhu wenn es geht , könntest du mir auch eins machen ?

Race : Taure (Male) 
Class: Shaman
Rüstung : Arena Ses.2 Full mit hal den Gürtel und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Waffe : Bote des Sturm (Ver. 3 von den 2h kolben wo man schmeiden kann)
Solte am besten einfach da stehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hintergrund: Og wenns geht ;O

Danke dir <3


----------



## Tschazera (30. September 2007)

Welche Klasse^^?


----------



## Nachto (30. September 2007)

Rasse: Nachtelf
Geschlecht: Männlich
Waffe(n): Thunderfury (xD)
Ausrüstung: T6 (Jäger)
Hintergrund: Sturmwind


----------



## Tschazera (30. September 2007)

Grade nix zu tun, da dacht ich mir, ich mache kurz die letzten 3wünsche^^

@Nachto: Ich kann leider keine Hintergrundebilder einstellen kA warum^^, bei mir wird der hintergrund komischer weise immer weiß dann:-/, aber vllt. gefällt dir ja das Bild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 http://img9.myimg.de/HunterT6262fe4.gif 

@Nik 1337: Welche Klasse vom Arena Set 2?

@Greyehier: http://img9.myimg.de/TaureMaleT4KingsDefend97c4d.gif

@Tänker: Leider das gleiche problem mit dem Hintergrundbild wie bei @Nachto, aber hoffe, es gefällt dir auch ohne hintergrundbild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 http://img9.myimg.de/BlutelfSchurkeT2Warglaive8bc20.gif


----------



## Shadowsyko (30. September 2007)

Hallo,

da t6 ja nicht geht hätte ich gerne ... 

UD, Schurke, Männlich
Rüstung t5, wappenrock Arathibecken, Mainhand: Kralle von Azshara(SSC) Offhand Arena Schwert.
Animation bitte Stancewechseln beim krieger oder Trinket aktivieren allgemein, falls das nicht klappt bitte angreifend ...

Viele dank im vorraus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tschazera (30. September 2007)

T6 geht, MasterV hatte nur die neue ItemList net^^


----------



## MasterV (30. September 2007)

Jup^^
Und ich mach's jetzt wie Tschazera und lade die Avatare nicht bei Buffed hoch, da sie zuviel Speicher fressen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich verlinke sie ab jetzt genau so.

liebe grüße
Thelron


----------



## Achereto (30. September 2007)

Shadowsyko schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> da t6 ja nicht geht hätte ich gerne ...
> 
> ...


T6 geht selbstverständlich. Wenn du die Namen der ganzen Items auf englisch raussuchst, mach ich dir den avatar sogar fix. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tschazera (30. September 2007)

@Shadowsyko: http://img9.myimg.de/UntoterSchurkeArena2Schwe80925.gif

und falls irgendwann von wem der wunsch ist, einen männlichen Nachtelfen mit Warri Arena 2 und 2h Axt als Avatar zu haben: http://img9.myimg.de/WarriArena22hAxt8006d.gif


----------



## Achereto (30. September 2007)

Edit: nanu.. zweimal das gleich gepostet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Tschazera: deine gif sind ja gar nicht 100x100 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## !Cromwell! (30. September 2007)

Ich hab ne Frage zu der Option unter View: " Show Grid", was hat diese Option genau fürn Sinn? bzw. kann man das aussehen des Gitters verändern?

Dann noch ne Frage zu den Animationen, kann man Anis kombinieren, dass z.B er Ava erst salutiert und dann einfach läuft?

Danke schon mal 


Gruß


----------



## MasterV (30. September 2007)

Nein, kombinieren geht soweit ich weiß nicht.
Aber du kannst ihn zum Beispiel beim Laufen salutieren lassen.


----------



## !Cromwell! (30. September 2007)

und zu dem "Grid" ... is ja ansich wie ein Boden auf dem man laufen kann, nur kann man des umstellen das es kein Schwarz, Weiß karierstes Feld ist. 

Weil Hintergrund^is ja alles schän und nett, nur wenn man nochn Boden hätte auf dem der Char steht wäre des sehr geil


Gruß


----------



## Gogerl (30. September 2007)

Rasse: Blutelf (männlich)
Ausrüstung: T5 (mit Helm)
                  auf den Rücken einfach nen dunkelvioletten Umhang
                  Splitter der Tugendhaften (mit +81 heal drauf wenn das möglich ist)
                  Verteidiger des Aldorvermächtnisses
                  Wappenrock der Seher

Ansicht: einfach mit gezogener Waffe und Schild stehend

Ich bedanke mich schonmal im voraus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nik_1337 (30. September 2007)

Tschazera schrieb:


> Welche Klasse^^?



Shaman :> ganz vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterV (30. September 2007)

@Gogerl: Welche Klasse?


EDIT: _* An alle: Ich habe jetzt auch Hintergründe im Angebot (Teldrassil,Stormwind,Orgrimmar,Dun Morogh,Mulgore,Tirisfal,Exodar und Silbermond!!) desweiteren könnt ihr nun auch sagen wenn euer Avatar auf einem Mount reiten soll! *_


----------



## Maro89 (30. September 2007)

Hätt gern au eins 

Undead Mage Männlich T4 hintergrund Org


DANKE Schonmal Haare hell braun und  lange Haare ! danke shconmal ! !


----------



## VuLIoM (30. September 2007)

hätte auch gerne was:

gnom männlich
arena gladiator set2
schlägel des gladiator
hintergrund:... wie wärs mit illidan?


----------



## MasterV (30. September 2007)

Jo schon fertig
Hier bitte sehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



viele grüße 
Thelron


----------



## Gogerl (30. September 2007)

Oh sry vergessen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

als Klasse hätt ich gern nen Paladin


----------



## MasterV (30. September 2007)

Hi
Das musste ich nur noch wissen ^^
Hier dein ava viel spaß




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Thelron


----------



## Gogerl (30. September 2007)

großes THX  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

sry, hab aber nochwas vergessen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Kannst du noch folgende Stiefel dazumachen? 

Stiefel des endlosen Mutes (droppt bei Trashmobs im Schlangenschrein)

Hoffe ich mache dir nicht zu viele Umstände und nochmal thx im voraus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (30. September 2007)

Ich möchte nur mal kurz ein bisschen Schleichwerbung für MasterVs Sticky machen. Guckst du hier!!! 

Einfach mal selber ausproberien. Ist kinderleicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phill (30. September 2007)

also ich hätte auch gerne ein avatar wenn es dir keine umständemacht


Rasse:Mensch Paladin
Geschlecht:Männlich
Waffe(n):Gruulschild und Thunderfury
Ausrüstung:T5
Hintergrund:Stormwind


danke schon mal im vorraus


----------



## MasterV (30. September 2007)

Da die Upload Server von ImageShack und myImg anscheinend down sind, mache ich heute keine Avatare mehr.
Mal schauen wie's morgen aussoeht. Wenn jmd n alternatives Upload Program ht nur sagn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wowhunter (30. September 2007)

Ich hätte gern 

Taure
Druide
Männlich
aussehen: ganz schwarz
rüssi: Der Erdspalter (findest du unter dem reiter charackter und dann: Load item set) ^^
Waffe rechte hand: Ashkandi Greatsword
hintergrund: Schwarz
animation: schlagend

vielen dank im voraus für die arbeit echt supi von dir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (falls du dich wunderst das ich so genaue angaben hab mein brother hat das auch bloß der kann nicht hochladen^^)

MfG 

wowhunter


----------



## Sonex2k (30. September 2007)

Danke Achereto! Der Ava sieht echt klasse aus! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BLUEYE (30. September 2007)

wowhunter schrieb:


> Ich hätte gern
> 
> Taure
> Druide
> ...




ich stelle mich auch mal zur verfügung




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tschazera (30. September 2007)

VuLIoM schrieb:


> hätte auch gerne was:
> 
> gnom männlich
> arena gladiator set2
> ...


welche klasse-.-?
*Die Klassen dazu sagen wenn ihr bestimmt Sets wollt!*


----------



## wowhunter (1. Oktober 2007)

großes thx an dich blueeye

der ist super genauso wie ich ihn in erinerrung habe ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG 

wowhunter


----------



## apocalyptika (1. Oktober 2007)

Mahlzeit,

ich hätte gerne einen 

Orc

Krieger

männlich

Waffe: Mondspaltbeil

Rüssi: Arena Set2 Krieger

Hintergrund: schwarz

Mfg 

Apo


----------



## Lerona (1. Oktober 2007)

Lerona schrieb:


> HI,
> so nochmal, sorry
> Rasse/klasse : Blutelf, priest, weiblich
> 1. Hautfarbe. schön weiss
> ...




hi, wollte mal fragen wie's mit dem aussieht. Habe Donnerstag und Freitag nachgefragt. 
Würde michfreuen wenns noch klappt. Danke für euere Mühe
Liebe Grüße 
Lerona


----------



## Trudon (1. Oktober 2007)

Apokalytica bitteschön:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thurgrim (1. Oktober 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

würde mich über folgendes freuen:

Männlich, Zwerg, Priester, weiße lange Haare (Zopf). Komplettes T4 Priester, Schildhand: "Talisman des Schreckens der Nacht", Waffenhand: "Geisterklinge der Nathrezim".
Schwarzer Hintergrund und nach Möglichkeit so langsam gehend (wie bspw. Trudons Ava) schräg nach vorne.

Danke!
Thur


----------



## Shadowsyko (1. Oktober 2007)

Tschazera schrieb:


> @Shadowsyko: http://img9.myimg.de/UntoterSchurkeArena2Schwe80925.gif
> 
> und falls irgendwann von wem der wunsch ist, einen männlichen Nachtelfen mit Warri Arena 2 und 2h Axt als Avatar zu haben: http://img9.myimg.de/WarriArena22hAxt8006d.gif




Danke erstmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber geht es evtl. ein bisschen Kleiner (100 K und mit schwarzem hintergrund?

wär super, danke dir


----------



## Matero 93 (1. Oktober 2007)

ersma 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ich hätte gern folgendes wenn möglich:
Rasse:Mensch
Klasse:Magier
Waffe:Stab der Auflösung
Ausrüstung:T4 mage
Hintergrund:wenn möglich i-wo in sw
thx und nette kundenbetreuung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BLUEYE (1. Oktober 2007)

wowhunter schrieb:


> großes thx an dich blueeye
> 
> der ist super genauso wie ich ihn in erinerrung habe ^^
> 
> ...




np 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber ich bin blueye und das ist absicht, blueeye sieht abgehackt aus^^

Thurgrim, du hast keine stiefel angegeben deswegen hab ich irgendwelche genommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Matero, den stab der auflösung find ich irgendwie nicht :-/ sry


Lerona: dein stab ist irgendwie auch nicht dabei... ist meine version zu alt??


----------



## MasterV (1. Oktober 2007)

@ Blueye 
    Statt dem Stab der Auflösung kannst du eingentlich auch den Gladiator Warstaff nehmen, der sihet fast genau so aus


----------



## Davidor (1. Oktober 2007)

Moin,
ich stell mich auch mal zur Verfügung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Einfach Angaben wie bei den Anderen machen und der Ava kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nik_1337 (1. Oktober 2007)

Davidor schrieb:


> Moin,
> ich stell mich auch mal zur Verfügung
> 
> 
> ...



Race : Taure (Male)
Class: Shaman
Rüstung : Arena Ses.2 Full mit hal den Gürtel und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Waffe : Bote des Sturm (Ver. 3 von den 2h kolben wo man schmeiden kann)
Solte am besten einfach da stehen oder angreifen was besser aussieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hintergrund: Nagrand oder Og Wenn es gehen würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke dir <3


----------



## Davidor (1. Oktober 2007)

hier dein ava

http://img67.imageshack.us/img67/9546/taurete8.gif


----------



## Lerona (1. Oktober 2007)

Hi
Rasse/klasse : Blutelf, priest, weiblich
1. Hautfarbe. schön weiss
2. Gesichtstyp : egal
3. Haartyp : egal, da verdeckt
4. Haarfarbe : egal
5. Rüstung T5
6. Waffe Mainhand:Apostle of Argus/ Apostel von Argus( Schöner blauer Stab)
evtl mit ner schönen Farbe einer Verzauberung?
7: Nebenhand: nichts, da Zweihandstab
8. Wappenrock: keiner
Hintergrund: egal
Animation: haste paar zur auswahl ?

Evtl wenns geht éine version mit dem Namen Noroelle und eine ohne. 

Muss aber nicht sein, bin dir so schon sehr dankbar für deine mühe!!

so wie die priesterin aussieht ist cool:
i151.photobucket.com/albums/s128/numiami/WoWScrnShot156.jpg
Gruß
Lerona


----------



## Nik_1337 (1. Oktober 2007)

Davidor schrieb:


> hier dein ava
> 
> http://img67.imageshack.us/img67/9546/taurete8.gif




danke dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber das ist Ses 1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 need ses 2 XD


----------



## MasterV (1. Oktober 2007)

@Lerona
  Deinen Stab hab ich beim besten Willen nicht finden können. 
  Habe dann einen genommen der Ähnlichkeit hat.
  Hoffe er gefällt dir




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Liebe Grüße
Thelron


----------



## TopDog (1. Oktober 2007)

Rasse/klasse : Nachtelf, männlich, Jäger
1. Hautfarbe. schwarz
2. Gesichtstyp : grimmig
3. Haartyp : langes offenes Haar
4. Haarfarbe : weiß
5. Rüstung T5
6. Waffe Mainhand:Sonic Spear auf dem Rücken eventuell, wenn möglich 
7: Nebenhand: Skyfire Hawk-Bow 
8. Wappenrock: Heiliger Gral (blauer Wappenrock mit dem Kelch drauf
Hintergrund: som, daß das Set gut zur Geltung kommt
Animation: nach schräg rechts vorne gehend

Danke schon mal im Voraus


----------



## Davidor (1. Oktober 2007)

sry,aber hatte halt nur gladi da stehn,brauch schon genauen englischen namen^^
kenn mich mit den sets net sooo gut aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Topdog,den Ava is in arbeit


----------



## Phytos (1. Oktober 2007)

Hi, 

nein, ich möchte kein Avatar, ich möchte viel mehr wissen wie ihr es schafft die Charaktere mit einer T6 Rüstung auszustatten. Ich kann die nämlich in der Datenbank einfach nicht finden. Und auch sonst finde ich einige Sachen nicht. Ich verwende den Model Viewer v.0.5.08. Verwendet ihr eine andere Version, oder gar eine andere Software? 

Wäre euch zu Dank verpflichtet wenn ihr mir helfen könntet.

Gruß Phytos


----------



## Boom Chika Wah Wah (1. Oktober 2007)

Rasse: Männlicher UNtoter WArlock
Rüstung: Arena Season 2 Set ( Schreckensrüstung des erbarmungslosen Gladiators )
Waffe: Arena Stab ( gibts nur einen von daher egal ^^ )
Hintergund: Ogrimmar
Aktion: DIe Castanimation wenn ein Untoter einen Schattenblitz aufläd wäre nice



Wenn du das hinbekommst wäre ich dir sehr dankbar =) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nik_1337 (1. Oktober 2007)

Davidor schrieb:


> sry,aber hatte halt nur gladi da stehn,brauch schon genauen englischen namen^^
> kenn mich mit den sets net sooo gut aus
> 
> 
> ...



http://wow.buffed.de/blasc/53/set?set_id=703 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wenn drauf klickst steht auch bei Orginal Name der Englisher name falls den brauchst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MFG T3h N!K


----------



## Davidor (1. Oktober 2007)

so,da isser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterV (1. Oktober 2007)

Hi
Hier sit dein Undead Warlock

Viel Spaß damit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Liebe Grüße 
Thelron


----------



## TopDog (1. Oktober 2007)

Davidor schrieb:


> so,da isser
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kannst du es eventuell auf 100x100 vergrößern?
Ich kanns auf nen externen Webspace auslagern. :-)


----------



## Davidor (1. Oktober 2007)

nik,das set muss ich erstmal finden,freu dich püber ava und fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ahramanyu (1. Oktober 2007)

Ich würde gerne bestellen:

- Nachtelf, weiblich
- Full T3 (Dreamwalker Raiment)
- Shirt: Green Holiday Shirt
- Waffe: High Warlord's Bonegrinder
- Cape: Brightcloth Cape
- Animation: Kick[59]
- Animationsgeschwindigkeit: 0,7x
- Der Kick sollte von Links nach Rechts gehen
- Hintergrund: Vllt Darnassus oder Ashenvale, schön grün
- 100x100 Pixel


----------



## Davidor (1. Oktober 2007)

topdog,hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so recht?

ahramanyu,is in arbeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TopDog (1. Oktober 2007)

Davidor schrieb:


> topdog,hier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Bist ein Schatz. Danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DoNsen (1. Oktober 2007)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne bestellen:
> 
> - Nachtelf, weiblich
> - Full T3 (Dreamwalker Raiment)
> ...




Nicht, dass ich Avatare machen kann, aber: Klasse?


----------



## Davidor (1. Oktober 2007)

da isser ^^


----------



## Davidor (1. Oktober 2007)

DoNsen schrieb:


> Nicht, dass ich Avatare machen kann, aber: Klasse?




SIe hat doch dass set gesagt,dass passt ja nur einer klasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## alexander912 (1. Oktober 2007)

ganz coole idee... werds auch mal was selbst ausprobieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadowsyko (1. Oktober 2007)

Shadowsyko schrieb:


> http://img9.myimg.de/UntoterSchurkeArena2Schwe80925.gif
> 
> Danke erstmal
> 
> ...




wäre nett wenn sich jemand drum kümmern könnte, 

danke im vorraus


----------



## Malcaraz (1. Oktober 2007)

Hallo erstmal
Ich hätt auch gern so ein avatar , mit diesen angaben:
Klasse: Paladin

Rasse: Mensch

Geschlecht: Männlich

Rüstung: T6

Waffe: Löwenherzrichtklinge

Am besten beim angreifen so mit hüpfen mit 2h^^

Danke im voraus


----------



## Nik_1337 (1. Oktober 2007)

Davidor schrieb:


> nik,das set muss ich erstmal finden,freu dich püber ava und fertig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kk ich warte danke dir trotzdem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn das set findest kannste mir ja noch eins machen oder die anderen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




MFG T3h N!k


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (1. Oktober 2007)

Großes Danke für die Arbeit die du dir machst.

Da ich natürlich für deine Arbeit werben will, nehme ich einfach auch mal eins von diesen Avataren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Rasse:   Orc
Klasse:  Schamane
Waffen: 2x Thunderfury (Ja ich steh drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ausrüstung: T4 - Das Beste Set bisher (Vom Style)
Hintergrund: Nethersturm (Wenns geht, wenn nicht einfach schwarz)

Vielen Dak im Vorraus.

MFG

PS.: Stay buffed!


----------



## Bandis (1. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

ich hätter gern eine Zwergen Jägerin (hatte aber schon mal gepostet
nur leider nichts bekommen)

Rasse: Zwerg
Geschlecht: weiblich
Waffe(n): Heckenschützengewehr des Wolfstöters (http://wow.buffed.de/?i=28581)
Ausrüstung: T4 oder T5
Hintergrund: egal
Posi, wie gerade ein schuss mit dem gewehr abgegeben wird

das wäre echt super. ich nehme aber auch jede
version

besten dank schon mal im voraus


----------



## BLUEYE (1. Oktober 2007)

Phytos schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> nein, ich möchte kein Avatar, ich möchte viel mehr wissen wie ihr es schafft die Charaktere mit einer T6 Rüstung auszustatten. Ich kann die nämlich in der Datenbank einfach nicht finden. Und auch sonst finde ich einige Sachen nicht. Ich verwende den Model Viewer v.0.5.08. Verwendet ihr eine andere Version, oder gar eine andere Software?
> 
> ...



du kannst dir datenbanken auf der modelviewerseite runterladen (die neuste, wo auch T6 drin ist: klick mich) <-- einfach ins wowmodelviewer verzaichnis schieben, vorhandene datei löschen

Malcaraz: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



VölligBuffeD: ich hab dir mal zwei gemacht, das erste soll eigentlich eher ein joke sein. ich fand es sah einfach zu geil aus^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bandis: sie ist bauchfrei... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (1. Oktober 2007)

Vielen Dank!!!

Das erste ist sogar noch geiler! xD


Wärst du vielleicht so freundlich, für einen Kumpel noch einen Warrior mit full T4 zu machen? Undead versteht sich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Waffen wären 2 mal den Enthaupter (Dropt bei Prinz Melchezaar in Kara)


----------



## BLUEYE (2. Oktober 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Vielen Dank!!!
> 
> Das erste ist sogar noch geiler! xD
> Wärst du vielleicht so freundlich, für einen Kumpel noch einen Warrior mit full T4 zu machen? Undead versteht sich.
> ...


immer gerne



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senzuality (2. Oktober 2007)

Aaaaah, ich hätte auch gern so'n Teil (bei mir spackt der Modelviewer beim .gif-Machen)

Rasse/Geschlecht: Human/Female
Waffe: Atiesh, Greatstaff of the Guardian
Rüstung: Full T3 vom Mage
Hintergrund: schwarz
Animation: Hm.. irgendwas, was nicht doof aussieht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ahramanyu (2. Oktober 2007)

Ich bedanke mich hiermit für mein Avatar, auch wenn leider die falsche Waffe ausgewählt wurde. Der normale PvP Kolben wäre es gewesen, nicht der Arenaoschi. Aber nun gut, dennoch Danke.
(Und bitte achtet auf Doppelposts =P )


----------



## Carnificis (2. Oktober 2007)

kannst du auch nen schnellen Netherdrachen machen??? also der mir der Rüstung wär echt cool
Und da du dich damit auskennst könntest du vllt auch n Thread machen wie man sich sonne Avatare selber bastelt???


Mit dämojnischen Grüßen aus der World of Darkness von "Art of War",
Bulvai Bulshoteye


----------



## Lerona (2. Oktober 2007)

Nik_1337 schrieb:


> danke dir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




vielen lieben dank !!!!


----------



## Chepres (2. Oktober 2007)

*Rasse: Dranei
Geschlecht: Männlich
Klasse: Schamane
Waffe(n): Hammer der aufgedeckten Geheimnisse & Antonidas' Aegis der Konzentration
Ausrüstung: Tier 6  und wenn das nicht geht Arena Gladiator Set 2
Hintergrund: Stormwind*

danke im voraus


----------



## Thurgrim (2. Oktober 2007)

BLUEYE schrieb:


> Thurgrim, du hast keine stiefel angegeben deswegen hab ich irgendwelche genommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mea Culpa. Bitte die Eisschattenzwirnstiefel anlegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ginge es mit dem guten Zwerg etwas mehr "mittig"?
Könntest du das Kopfteil wegzulassen? Stört denke ich eher im Bild.

Wäre vielleicht auch ein zweites - alternatives - Ava mit dem Eisschattenzwirnset und der Arkanen Bedeckung als Kopf möglich (ich mag den Hut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).

Auf jeden Fall schonmal dickes Dankeschön!

Grüße Thur


----------



## Malcaraz (2. Oktober 2007)

BLUEYE schrieb:


> Malcaraz:
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Danke dir, sieht gut aus^^


----------



## Shadowsyko (2. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

da ich wahrscheinlich ein paar mal übersehen wurde versuch ichs nochmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bitte helft mir *g*

ich hätte gerne:

Hintergrund Schwarz oder Undercity,
Untoten Schurken in T6 mit Wappenrock Arathibecken Gesicht normal mit standart grünen Harren,
Mainhand "Talon of Azshara", offhand: Arena Schwert 
Animation Heldenhafter Stoß (Krieger) o. Ausweiden (Schurke),
wenns geht max. 100 KB bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielen Dank im vorraus, hoffe jmd hat mal 2 mins für mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davidor (2. Oktober 2007)

da is der drache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterV (2. Oktober 2007)

Carnificis schrieb:


> Und da du dich damit auskennst könntest du vllt auch n Thread machen wie man sich sonne Avatare selber bastelt???
> Mit dämojnischen Grüßen aus der World of Darkness von "Art of War",
> Bulvai Bulshoteye



Hi
So ein How-to habe ich schon vor zwei Tagen geschrieben.
Du findest es hier


----------



## mosa (2. Oktober 2007)

Rasse: troll schamane
Geschlecht: männlich
Waffe(n): http://wow.buffed.de/?i=28770 http://wow.buffed.de/?i=29268
Ausrüstung: t5
Hintergrund: schlicht schwarz
heroisch stehend bitte


----------



## BLUEYE (2. Oktober 2007)

Thurgrim schrieb:


> Mea Culpa. Bitte die Eisschattenzwirnstiefel anlegen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Chepres: sw hab ich nicht hingekriegt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Senzuality 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Shadowsyko: "arenaschwert..." ansonsten wär ne genauere angabe von dem wappenrock gut gewesen, ich hab ihn ma weggelassen :-/  ausweiden gibts nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ansonsten macht ihr uns einen gefallen wenn ihr die englischen namen hinschreibt, auch bei den T-sets usw... thx


----------



## Tschazera (2. Oktober 2007)

Alle sets sind in Deutsch!
Schaut ma unter Charakter->Lod Item Set ;-)


----------



## Anàkin (2. Oktober 2007)

Find ich Super von dir! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also ich hätte liebend gerne:

*Rasse: Mensch

Geschlecht: Männlich

Klasse: Krieger 

Waffe(n): Schnitzler- und Schnellklinge des erbarmungslosen Gladiators                                (Schnitzler MH / Schnellklinge Offhand)

Ausrüstung: T5 oder Arena Set 2

Move: Einfach Autohit, wie bei Malcaraz, aber halt mit beiden Schwertern^^

Hintergrund: Stormwind*


----------



## Phytos (2. Oktober 2007)

BLUEYE schrieb:


> du kannst dir datenbanken auf der modelviewerseite runterladen (die neuste, wo auch T6 drin ist: klick mich) <-- einfach ins wowmodelviewer verzaichnis schieben, vorhandene datei löschen



Ok. Danke. Jetzt funktioniert es. Dein Link ist zwar nicht gegangen aber hab die Datenbank selbst gesucht und auch gefunden. Jetzt kann ich mir endlich mein eigenen Avatar machen...


----------



## Torien (2. Oktober 2007)

Rasse:Mensch

Klasse: Priester

Geschlecht:Weiblich

Waffe(n):Apostel von Argus

Ausrüstung:T5 oder T6

Hintergrund:weiss oder schwarz was halt besser aussieht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Danke schonmal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dafreak92 (2. Oktober 2007)

hi ich  hätte gern einen :
Tauren 
Männlich
Krieger 
T6
Andosius, Der Seelenschlächter (waffenhand);Warpschnitter(schildhand)
hintergrund : der eingang von og 
udn kann mein avatar vielleicht auf einem  gepanzertem netherdrache fliegen ?? wenn nicht dann solllte er einfach nur nach rechts unten gehen  und mit den waffen zu schlagen 
thx schonmal vorab
mfg dafreak92



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

dann hab ich noch eine frage an dich mit welchem programm machst du das ( wie machst du das überhaupt udn kannst du mir vielleicht einen link schicken für das programm und eine beschreibung was ich machen muss thx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und wenn es kein programm ist  wäre ich dir sehr verbunden wenn du mir die  i-net seite geben könntest


----------



## Senzuality (2. Oktober 2007)

Danke vielmals für den Avatar! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davidor (2. Oktober 2007)

das programm is der wow modelviewer, (wowmodelviewer.org)
der Link zur Anleitung


----------



## Darkoli (2. Oktober 2007)

da bleib ich lieber bei meiner animierten anzu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davidor (2. Oktober 2007)

hier is dein taure^^ 

einmal mit helm



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



einmal ohne^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BLUEYE (3. Oktober 2007)

Phytos schrieb:


> Ok. Danke. Jetzt funktioniert es. Dein Link ist zwar nicht gegangen aber hab die Datenbank selbst gesucht und auch gefunden. Jetzt kann ich mir endlich mein eigenen Avatar machen...



sorry^^


@Tschazera, bei mir ist da nix :-(


----------



## eXtrusion Tyr (3. Oktober 2007)

Hui find ich aber klasse sowas xD

ich hätte gerne

undead

männlich

Magier

Kriegsstab der erbarmunslosen gladiators

komplett Arena set2

Am liebsten nen schönen frostbolt castend mit arena des schergrats als hintergrund xD  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KillerTrippy (3. Oktober 2007)

ich möchte auch ein avatar:

Rasse: Gnome
Geschlecht: weiblich
Waffe(n) & Ausrüstung: http://my.buffed.de/?c=597764
Hintergrund: den schwarzfels


----------



## Davidor (3. Oktober 2007)

bei mir is bei load item set auch nichts ;(

extrusion,dein ava is in arbeit

killer,deiner is auch unterwegs


----------



## Davidor (3. Oktober 2007)

hier sind eure avas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



killer



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



extrusion



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (hab keinen arena hintergrund gefunden,sry)


----------



## Moonshadov (3. Oktober 2007)

Danke! Sehr nice! How much?^^
Also ich hätte gern einen:
Zwerg
Jäger
Arena Set 1
mit Stahlfalkenarmbrust


zudem noch einen
Mensch
Paladin
Arena Set 2


keine waffen für ihn! danke sehr.. vielleicht könntest du uns noch erzählen, wie das geht? Ty!


----------



## Davidor (3. Oktober 2007)

hier sind deine avas,guck ma nen paar post höher,da is nen link zu der anleitung^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davidor (3. Oktober 2007)

Davidor schrieb:


> hier sind deine avas,guck ma nen paar post höher,da is nen link zu der anleitung^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sry,hier is pala mit arena2 , statt t6^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sakril (3. Oktober 2007)

hätte wenn es geht

undead
mänlich
waffe: stab der auflösung
ausrüstung: Mage mit t5 
hintergrund: vllt Undercity
wenn es geht Gehend



Thanks


----------



## KillerTrippy (3. Oktober 2007)

leider wird mir kein avatar angezeigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


kann also net runterladen


----------



## Sunjy-Kamikaze (3. Oktober 2007)

Hey ho


Kannst du auch so nette Banner machen die unten in Profil immer auftauchen?

ich hab leider keinen plan wie das geht.


Und n Avatar von nem Männlichen Nachtelf schurken in T5 und den zwillingsklinen von Azzinoth wäre super


Er solle in schleichender position sein und laufen so schräg nach vorne wenn es geht.

Hintergrund Was düsteres ne höhle oder sowas du kennst dich da ja gut aus^^


----------



## Magnolobo (3. Oktober 2007)

So, dann wünsch ich mir auch mal nen Avatar.

Gnom
männlich
Schurke T6 Set
2x Ceds Schnitzer
ohne Wappenroc


----------



## Davidor (3. Oktober 2007)

so,der undead mage is fertig und so nen "Banner" geht bestimmt,aber ich weiss net wie^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so,der rogue is auch da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hat da etwa wer Balow zugehört?^^
so,der undead rogue 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Myrtan (3. Oktober 2007)

Hallo und respekt erstmal zur Arbeit die du dir machst und die ich nun auch gerne in Anspruch nehmen würde.


Rasselutelf männlich
Klassealadin
Waffen:2 mal klinge von azzinoth
Ausrüstung:T6
Hintergrund:Orgrimmar wenns mögich ist ansonsten einfach schwarz
Haltung:Gehend oder in Kampfhaltung wenns geht


Vielen Dank im vorraus 

Mfg Myrtan


----------



## Davidor (3. Oktober 2007)

Myrtan schrieb:


> Hallo und respekt erstmal zur Arbeit die du dir machst und die ich nun auch gerne in Anspruch nehmen würde.
> Rasselutelf männlich
> Klassealadin
> Waffen:2 mal klinge von azzinoth
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TaZz (3. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Zusammen!

Erstmal möchte ich euch sagen das ihr hier eine super Arbeit macht! Natürlich will ich es mir nicht nehmen lassen mir auch einmal ein Avatar machen zu lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Rasse:Nachtelf Männlich
Klasse:Krieger
Waffen:2 Einhandschwerter (Welche ist mir egal, hauptsache es sieht gut aus. Wenn es geht vielleicht irgendwelche die leuchten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Ausrüstung:T5
Hintergrund:Stormwind
Haltung:Kämpfend, so wie das von Stitchi oder Davidor! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Würde mich echt freuen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Euer, TaZz!


----------



## Davidor (3. Oktober 2007)

.:TaZz:. schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen!
> 
> Erstmal möchte ich euch sagen das ihr hier eine super Arbeit macht! Natürlich will ich es mir nicht nehmen lassen mir auch einmal ein Avatar machen zu lassen
> 
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lorus (3. Oktober 2007)

Hi,
Schon soo viele Seite in dieser kurzen Zeit?
Mit soo vielen Avataren?
Das wird ein neuer Rekord  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich würde mir einen Zwerg Pala wünschen wenns geht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also: 
Rasse: Zwerg (männlich)
Klasse: Paladin
Rüstung: T6
Waffe: Bote des Sturms
Hintergrund: ist mir egal

Würde mich sehr darüber freuen!
Schon mal danke im vorhinein.

mfg ich


----------



## Bandis (3. Oktober 2007)

BLUEYE schrieb:


> du kannst dir datenbanken auf der modelviewerseite runterladen (die neuste, wo auch T6 drin ist: klick mich) <-- einfach ins wowmodelviewer verzaichnis schieben, vorhandene datei löschen
> 
> Malcaraz:
> 
> ...




viel dank für den schicken avatar


----------



## Asthénia (4. Oktober 2007)

Ich hätte gern nen weiblichen Undead Warlock mit Arena 2 Set, Arena-Stab, wenn möglich mit der Teufelswache mit im Bild laufend vor der Kulisse von Undercity. Wenn es nicht zuviele Umstände macht.. :>


----------



## Flinti (4. Oktober 2007)

Ich hätte auch gerne einen schicken Avatar. Für diesen möchte ich mich auch schon jetzt bedanken!

Mensch
Männlich
Schwarzes Schulterlanges Haar
Paladin
Arena Gladiator Set 2 ohne Helm, also Kopf sichtbar
Stiefel: Schienbeinschützer des Gezeitenstampfers LINK
Waffe: Einhandstreitkolben - Kosmische Macht LINK
Schild: Schildwall des erbarmungslosen Gladiators Link
Animation: Lichtblitz
Hintergrund: Kathedrale von Stormwind
Fokus: Bitte so, dass der Pala gerade komplett reinpasst, nur minimaler Rand oben und unten.
Größe: Üblich gutes Avatarformat

Vielen Dank!


----------



## eXtrusion Tyr (4. Oktober 2007)

mhm....wenn das mit Arena des schergrats nicht geht, dann einfach mit nem schwarzen hintergrund, aber normalen T5


----------



## vaamp (4. Oktober 2007)

Echt respekt sehn geil aus die Avatare..da willsch doch auch gleich ma einen^^

Taure
Männlich
Schami
T5
Am besten mit 2 geilen Äxten oder 2 Streitkolben wo er damit rumfuchtelt ^^
Hintergrund hmm..Schwarzer Tempel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mit dem blick nach vorne 

Danke schonmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## X dauerzocker x (4. Oktober 2007)

Also Ihc hätte Gerne:

Draenei Magier

T2

Waffe: 1ne Klinge von Azeroth hinten auf dem Rücken( http://wow.buffed.de/?i=32837 ) Auf der soll bitte Mungo sein.

Wappenrock: Der von der Argentumdämmerung( http://wow.buffed.de/?i=22999 )

Der soll bitte auf Dem Phönix- Flugmount( http://wow.buffed.de/?i=32458 ) fliegen. Aber wirklich fliegen und nicht nur sitzne. Und auch mit Bewegung nach vorne.

Und wenn du des mit dem Phönix net hinkriegst, dann des gleich auf dem hier, halt reiten: http://wow.buffed.de/?i=33224

Und als Hintergrund hm... Am besten den Schwarzen Tempel Eingang!

Danke im Vorraus

Edit: Männlich hba Ich vergessen!


----------



## Xerodod (4. Oktober 2007)

Rasse: Undead
Geschlecht:Männlich
Waffe(n): Tempest of Chaos
Ausrüstung:T5
Hintergrund: Die Spitze von der Hand von Gul'dan^^

Sollte nicht animiert sein sondern so aussehen als ob er dich anspringt und er hat grade Schattenschutz aktiviert^^


----------



## Asthénia (4. Oktober 2007)

Xerodod schrieb:


> Rasse: Undead
> Geschlecht:Männlich
> Waffe(n): Tempest of Chaos
> Ausrüstung:T5
> ...



Ich glaub es wäre hilfreich zu wissen welche Klasse es denn sein soll. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TaZz (4. Oktober 2007)

Danke Davidor für den Avatar! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xerodod (4. Oktober 2007)

ähh Hexenmeister sry^^


----------



## dafreak92 (4. Oktober 2007)

hi ich hätte gern einen :
Tauren
Männlich
Krieger
T6
Andosius, Der Seelenschlächter (waffenhand);Warpschnitter(schildhand)
hintergrund : der eingang vom schwarzen tempel
und er soll bitte auf einem gepanzertem netherdrache fliegen und am besten sollte er nach oben fliegen plz
thx schonmal im voraus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dafreak92 (4. Oktober 2007)

und noch ne frage @ tazz hast du den pc selbst zusammengebastelt oder so gekauft ??^^
würde mich mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  so interessieren ( auch was er gekostet hatt wenn ich fragen darf ) thx


----------



## Ahramanyu (4. Oktober 2007)

dafreak92 schrieb:


> und noch ne frage @ tazz hast du den pc selbst zusammengebastelt oder so gekauft ??^^
> würde mich mal
> 
> 
> ...


Solche Fragen können unter den Usern über eine PM geklärt werden und haben in diesem Tread hier eigentlich nichts zu suchen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Davidor
Da du deinen Job wohl erst seit kurzer Zeit machst, möchte ich auch dir ans Herz legen: Deine Beiträge besitzen deine Editierfunktion, Doppelt-, und Dreifachposts sollten niemals zu Stande kommen. Dies bitte beachten, Danke.


----------



## Lerona (4. Oktober 2007)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi, hab den falschen thread gequoted XD

Würde gerne wissen mit welchem Prog man die Avatare machen kann . 
Gruß
Lerona


----------



## X dauerzocker x (4. Oktober 2007)

X schrieb:


> Also Ihc hätte Gerne:
> 
> Draenei Magier
> 
> ...




Nur nochma gepostet, falls es übersehen wurde!


----------



## Silmarion (5. Oktober 2007)

Darenei
Männlich
Paladin
T6

Wenn es geht, soll der vor einem weißen hintergrund laufen...


Thx im vorraus


----------



## Shadolock (5. Oktober 2007)

Hi

Rasse: Mensch
Klasse: Hexer
Geschlecht: Männlich

Nett wäre das Gladi Set und als Waffe den Dmg-Stab aus dem Schwarzen Tempel.

Und Hintergrund: Nacht und Char vor Undercity  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Als Aktion, wenn man ein Seelenfeuer abschießt.


Geht das alles? Wäre echt super toll^^

Danke dir schonmal im voraus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## knuspah (6. Oktober 2007)

äähm...hi^^

ich weiss, daß du immo anscheinend echt viel zu tun hast@avas...vll darf ich dich trotzdem um einen Gefallen bitten? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

habs selbst mit modelviewer probiert und es ist ma wieder die alte openGL-leier^^

vll kommst du ja ma dazu, meiner kleinen priestin auch ein forum-face zu verpassen??

rasse: weibl. draenei..blaue haare..hörner nach hinten und links und rechts zöpfe^^..
sollte tier5 tragen und n weiss leuchtenden streitkolben (such dir einen aus^^) in der echten und 
eine weisse leuchtkugel in der linken tragen...
..sie sollte nach rechts vorne gucken..aber braucht net sonderlich animiert zu sein..wenn sie steht..dann passts so^^...schwarzer hintergrund...und die gestalt gerade vollständig im bild^^..so!!^^

..also, wenn das mal nicht ausführlich war^^...ich hoffe, du bekommst das irgendwie hin, wenn du magst..

..danke dir aber so oder so schon recht herzlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: habs doch hinbekommen...openGL kannsu mit nvidia ntune umgehen..danke trotzdem^^


----------



## sarax (6. Oktober 2007)

Huhu,

ich hätte gern folgenden Avatar, wenn du mal Zeit findest

Klasse: Jäger

Pet: wenn möglich n Felshetzer. wenn nicht möglich kein pet.

Rasse: Blutelf

Geschlecht: Männlich

Rüstung: T6

Waffe: http://wow.buffed.de/?i=28772

Sollte auf einen Alli schießen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn das nicht geht, dann sollte er ins leere schießen.

Hintergrund: Eisenschmiede

MfG
Sarax


----------



## Juliy (6. Oktober 2007)

Hiho

Hätte gerne:


Rasse: Blutelf Paladin
Geschlecht: Männlich (blond oder Schwarzhaarig, Zopf ,
Waffe(n): Gerechtigkeit des Lichts, Tripochytinschild (oder wie dass heisst)
Ausrüstung: T5
Hintergrund: Paladin der grade heilt....

mfg


----------



## Fenn (6. Oktober 2007)

moin

also

ich hätte gern nen männlichen Untoten mit Arena Set 2 und mit den Beiden Arena Schwertern in den Händen Hintergrund weiß. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EnVir0n (6. Oktober 2007)

Huhu,
mich würde es freuen wenn du folgendes für mich machen könntest:

Rasse: Gnom
Klasse: Hexenmeister
Waffe(n): Glimmender Reinholzstab
Rüstung: Hexenmeister T5 Set
Hintergrund: Ein richtig düsterer Bereich (Vielleicht aus dem Schattenmondtal?)

Vielen dank im Vorraus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ixchel (6. Oktober 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das schaut irgtwie etwas versaut aus o_O


----------



## Herdosratos (6. Oktober 2007)

hi^^
hätte gerne:

Klasse: Schamane

Rasse: Draenei

Geschlecht: Männlich

Rüstung: T6

Waffe: Der Nexusschlüssel

am besten gehend... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ashraan (6. Oktober 2007)

Hey..ich hätte gerne :
Klasse: Krieger

Rasse: Zwerg
Geschlecht: männlich
Rüstung: T6

Waffe: Der ungebrochene Wille
Schild: Bollwerk von Azzinoth

Am Besten bis zu Taillie oder so, danke!


----------



## DaÁri (6. Oktober 2007)

Hi echt nett von dir hätte gern nen 

Menschen 
mänlich 
Hexenmeister 
in t6
mit Andosius, Der Seelenschlächter

was er macht is egal, hintergrund wenns geht mit blitzen wenn nich dann einfach in schwarz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

also noch mal vielen dank freu mich schon


----------



## maclautsch (6. Oktober 2007)

Hallo

Wenn es möglich wäre, hätte ich gerne

Rasse: Blutelf 

Geschlecht: weiblich 

Waffe(n): Sturm des Chaos http://wow.buffed.de/?i=30910
und Chronik der dunklen Geheimnisse  http://wow.buffed.de/?i=30872

Ausrüstung: T6 Magier

Hintergrund: farblos ... oder vielleicht was aus "The Eye" ... was leichter geht

wenns geht, so, dass man beide Sachen in den Händen sieht (vielleicht gehend ?) 

Wäre echt nett wenn ihr das machen würdet


----------



## MasterV (6. Oktober 2007)

@Herdosratos
  Hier ist dein Ava, viel Spaß


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Ashraan
   Und hier ist deiner, das mit bis zur Taillie hab ich nit ganz gecheckt, habs mir so gedacht. viel spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Liebe Grüße
Thelron


----------



## X dauerzocker x (6. Oktober 2007)

MasterV kannst mir meinen plz auch mahcne? Hba oben schon gepostet wie er aussehen soll.


----------



## PARAS.ID (6. Oktober 2007)

doppelpost sry


----------



## PARAS.ID (6. Oktober 2007)

ich hätte gern folgenden Avatar

Klasse: Priester

Rasse: Mensch
Geschlecht: Männlich

Rüstung: Tier 5

Waffe: Der Überbringer des Todes

schwarz und charakter gut zu erkennen 

MfG
Dark


----------



## Broxgar (6. Oktober 2007)

hi hätte gerne t4 pala mensch 
mit dem kolben vom prinzen und gladi schild heilend oder laufend ich lass dir da mal freien willen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hintergrund irgend was böses aus bt oder so thx


----------



## Majohr (6. Oktober 2007)

Hi ich hätte gerne einen Zwerg Krieger.

Leicht Bräunlich
Grimmig
etwas länger als Schulterlang, mit Vollbart  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
schwarz
T5
2mal Soul Cleaver
Konsortium
Langsam gehend mit den waffen in der Hand bitte


Dank dir schonma im Vorraus


----------



## Takvoriana (6. Oktober 2007)

Also mal ein *DICKES* Lob!!
Die Avatare sind ja der Oberhammer :-)
Ich habe mich auchmal versucht damit, aber an Stelle eines Nachtelfen jäger kam nur sowas wie nen Untoter mit langen Ohren raus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Würde mich freuen, wenn ich auch ein Avatar bekommen würde :-) 
Bitte verkleinert ihn nicht zu sehr :-) 
Soll auch als bewegter Bildschirmschoner dienen :-) 


1. Hautfarbe : hellrosa
2. Gesichtstyp : grimmig
3. Haartyp : lang
4. Haarfarbe : weiß
5. Rüstung : Merciless Gladiator's
6. Waffe Mainhand : Gyro-Balanced Khorium Destroyer
8. Wappenrock : Kurenai

Da Jäger ja sehr tierlieb und naturverbunden sind (rotwerd) bitte nen naturnahen Hintergrund :-) 

Ich bedanke mich recht herzlich :-)


----------



## homi111 (6. Oktober 2007)

also wende kasnt mach ma bidde einen 
undead krieger in t4
waffen brach er net wen geht soll der hintergrund undercity sein
und ganz prima wär wen er luftgitarre spielt also den tanz von den untoden wens net geht mitem tanz soll er einfach nur gehen...thx im vorraus (finde echt klasse waste machst ivh hätte sowas net hinbekommen.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Feuerwehrbehr (6. Oktober 2007)

Hi ich hätte gerne einen:

Rasse: Zwerg ( Gesichtsausdruck: neutral , Harrfarbe: Weiß , Frisur: Schulterlang mit Zopf , Bart: Langer Vollbart mit einem Band unten )

Klasse: Priester

Waffe: Kriegsstab des erbarmungslosen Gladiators

Rüssi: T2

Hintergrund: Schwarz

Bewegung: langsames gehen


Ich wollte nochmal sagen das ich das große klasse finde was du hier machst echt RESPEKT 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hier ein screen vom aussehen: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (6. Oktober 2007)

Favorit schrieb:


> Also ich erstell euch gern solche GIF Avatare. Einfach hier posten was ihr haben wollt. Je detaillierter umso besser (Rasse, Aussehen, Equip) und wenn ihr wollt könnt ihr auch noch nen Hintergrundbild für euer Avatar mit reinpacken.




Also i Hätte da gern en

Rasse: Mensch, Mage
Aussehen: Schwarze Haare zum Zopf, mit nem Bärtchen
Kleidung: http://wow.buffed.de/?i=6608, http://wow.buffed.de/?i=4661, http://wow.buffed.de/?i=4316, http://wow.buffed.de/?i=4320

Waffe: http://wow.buffed.de/?i=5201

Hintergrund: Sturmwind

Und als Bewegung villeicht das Hervorrufen von Mana (wenn es geht ) oder en feuerzauber oder en schwinger mit dem stab^^


wenn de dat hinkriegst wär echt genial 

thx im vorraus^^


----------



## -EwH- (6. Oktober 2007)

hätte bitte gerne

Zwerg Jäger
Männlich
Ne coole zweihandaxt oder zwei einhandwaffen
gladiator set 1 bitte
und vor einem hintergrund der gut dazu passt
könnte er einfach langsam gehen vor ener krassen stad?
danke schon im vorraus


----------



## Thorano (7. Oktober 2007)

huhu  ..

also ich finde das hier mal richtig super ...

und hätte gerne ..

einen zwerg Jäger männlich

auf jedenfall mit einer schönen zweihandaxt

hintergrung egal was schönes halt ...

und rüstung t4 

wenn es geht so das er ganz auf dem bild ist ...

und nur wenn es keine mühr macht .... wäre auch ein tier ( ein schwarzer bär möglich )

vielen vielen dank im vorraus ..


gruß Thorano


----------



## Lucyana (7. Oktober 2007)

Also Hallo erstmal.. xD

Ich hätte gerne .. 

Rasse: Mensch
Geschlecht: Weiblich
Waffen: 2x Teufelstahllangschwert (geht das auch mit Mungo?)
Rüstung: Komplett T4 vom Schurken (Netherklinge) ohne Wappenrock
Hintergrund: in der Burg Sturmwind auf dem Weg rauszugehen.

ThX schon mal im Vorraus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterV (7. Oktober 2007)

Hi
Hier ist dein Ava 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Burg Stormwind hatte ich nicht, aber ich denke das hier ist auch ok


----------



## chiccolo (7. Oktober 2007)

hi danke erstmal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

also ich hätte gern : 

nachtelfen druide

männlich

stab ist mir egal irgend nen coolen

druiden tier 3 set

schwarz



vielen dank im vorraus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chiccolo (7. Oktober 2007)

ach ja wenns geht soll er langsam laufen


----------



## Whatsername (7. Oktober 2007)

Hey wäre super wenn Du Zeit findest mir such einen zu machen =)

Rasse: Nachtelf 

Geschlecht: Weiblich

Klasse: Priester

Waffe: Stab der vollständigen Genesung (wenn möglich)

Ausrüstung: T4 o. T5

Hintergrund: Nur schwarz oder weiß (was besser ausschaut )

LG Whats


----------



## Darcdemon (7. Oktober 2007)

Also erstma finde ich sehr toll das ihr das alle hier macht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und ich hätte gerne auch einen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Rasse: Orc Männlich
Hautfarbe: Jadegrün
Gesichttyp: böse bitte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Haartyp: Iro
Haarfarbe: Dunkel
Rüstung: T6 Jäger, Helm bitte ausblenden wenns geht
Waffe: Halberd of Desolation http://wow.buffed.de/?i=32248 wenns geht auf dem Rücken
Fernkampf Waffe: Black Bow of the Betrayer wenns geht , wenn nich  Bristleblitz Striker  und wenn das nich geht bitte Serpent Spine Longbow   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  bitte in die Hand des Jägers tun
Wappenrock: Frostwolf Battle Tabard
Pose: Wenns geht bitte so das er gerade zielt, wenns das net geht einfach gehend
Blickwinkel: von vorne
Hintergrund: Irgendwas Hordisches , Orgrimmar oder so

Danke schon ma im Vorraus

Gruß Darc


----------



## Core.Wartex (7. Oktober 2007)

Hätte gerne einen männlichen Draenei mit...:

-T5 vom Warrior
-Wappenrock der Ogri´la
-Das 2h Schwert vom erbarmungslosen Gladiator

Hintergrund sollte Stormwind sein..

Sehr n1 wäre wenn der Ava gehen könnte

Finds super das ihr das macht, könnt ihr nen Link posten wo?


----------



## Annos (7. Oktober 2007)

Hi

ich hätte gerne einen 

Tauren Druide

Habe t4 voll + Stab von Siehhuf aus Karazhan
haltung: Stehen oder Tanzen ^^
Hintergrund wie bei Ava ^^ oder so 
cool eben =)danke schon mal im vorraus


----------



## Dunkelwolf (7. Oktober 2007)

Hi!
Also zunächst find ich das mal HAMMER, was ihr hier macht!

Es wäre toll, wenn ich auch einen bekommen könnte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hier die Angaben:
Nachtelf (weiblich) Jäger
Sie sollte eine helle Haut haben und ein liebes Gesicht   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Es wäre fein, wenn sie das T2 Set (Rüstung des Drachenjägers = Dragonstalker Armor) anhätte, aber ohne Helm. Die Haare sollten hellblau sein und es sollte der Zopf sein, der über die Schulter runterhängt.
Waffen müssen nicht sein.
Wäre super, wenn sie einfach nur dasteht oder schräg in das Forum schaut.
Hintergrund sollte ein dunkles rot sein, wenn das nicht möglich ist einfach weiß lassen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hoffe, das ist nicht zu viel Arbeit

Vielen Dank schonmal


----------



## Phobius (7. Oktober 2007)

Erstmal ein Lob 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und nun der Wunsch *gg*

Rasse: Gnom
Klasse: Schurke
Ausrüstung: T3
Waffen:
Klinge der Unbändigkeit
Kralle von Azshara
Hintergrund: Schwarze Tempel (wenn vorhanden), sonst IF
Haltung: Beim schleichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Juergen317 (7. Oktober 2007)

Hi

Kannst mir pls auch so nen netten Avatar machen.

Rasse: Zwerg
Klasse: Paladin (Retri)
Rüssi: Arena 2
Waffe: Bote des Sturms
Perspektive: Nur oberkörper mit waffe mit der Animation von Siegel des Befehls
Hintergrund: Ironforge


Schonmal danke im vorraus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

))

mfg Balti


----------



## Boíndil-Rexxar (7. Oktober 2007)

Huhu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich hätt gern auch nen Avatar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aussehen(Frisur, Haut/Haar- Farbe, Gesicht): mittlere bräune,Rauschebart und lange Haare mit dem Zopf.
Rasse: Zwerg 
Geschlecht(männlich, weiblich): Männlich
Rüstung(englisch, bei t sets oder Arena sets muss die klasse angegeben werden):Jäger T3 (Helm bitte nicht mit einblenden)
Waffe/n(englisch): Rhok'delar, Longbow of the Ancient Keepers
Pose: Wo der Zwerg schießt und das ganze aus einer seitlichen Perspektive wo man noch das Gesicht sieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Misticrazzer (7. Oktober 2007)

hey, need auf so einen tollen avatar von dir:

Rasse: Untote
Geschlecht: weiblich
Klasse: Magier
Rüstung: magier - t5
Waffe: der Nexus-Schlüssel
Hintergrund: Schwarzer Tempel
Haltung: wenn sie grade beim scorch/Versengen casten ist
Perstektive: Oberkörper + Hände ( die scorch casten)


----------



## Iboshi (7. Oktober 2007)

Hiho

Rasse: Orc Männlich

Klasse:Schamane

Rüstung: T6

Waffen: Hammer der Sühne
Schild: Teufelssteinbollwerk

Hintergrund: Das dunkle portal


----------



## Durzaaan (7. Oktober 2007)

ich hätte gerne einen gnom schurken mit den beiden Kriegsgleve von Azzinoth, tier 5 an oder halt gladiator season 2. beim schleichen, hintergrund einfach if oder sw wenn möglich 

danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Immortalis (7. Oktober 2007)

moie ich hätte gern als avatar

Rasselutelf(male)
Klasse:Hexenmeister
Rüstung:T5
Stab:Nexuschlüssel
Zauberstab:Nexusfackel
Hintergrund:wenns geht das ich aufm schnellen hexi mount sitze sonst einfach  
Schwarz

ich bedanke mich im voraus ...


----------



## Clody (7. Oktober 2007)

Huhu, 
Mein Wunschavatar wäre;   

   Nachtelfe Weiblich
   T5 Priesterset 
   Stab der vollständigen Genesung am Rücken
   dazu nen schwarzen Hintergrund.

   Vielen Dank im Vorraus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Merlord (7. Oktober 2007)

Mein Wunsch wäre:

*Rasse:*  Taure
*Klasse:*  Shamy
*Rüstung:* 
Brust: *Blue Dragonscale Breastplate*
Beine: *Savage Gladiator Leggings*
Füße: *Elven Chain Boots*
Kopf: *Helm of Exile*
Armschiene: *Bindings of Elements*
Hände: *Rockgrip Gauntlets*
Schulter: *Ebonhold Shoulderpads
*Rücken: *Blackveil Cape
*Gürtel: *Cord of Elements
**Hautfarbe: *Hellbraun
*Gesichtstyp:* nicht lieb und auch nicht böse
*Haartyp: *Lang nach hinten und kein bart
*Haarfarbe: *Schwarz
*Waffe:* *Twig of the World Tree  (wenn möglich mir Crusader)


*UND

*Rasse:*  Taure
*Klasse:*  Shamy
*Rüstung:* 
 Brust: *Vest of Elements*
 Beine: *Kilt of Elements*
 Füße: *Boots of Elements*
 Kopf: *Coif of Elements*
 Armschiene: *Bindings of Elements*
 Hände: *Gauntlets of Elements*
 Schulter: *Pauldrons of Elements**
*Gürtel: *Cord of Elements
**Hautfarbe: *Hellbraun
*Gesichtstyp:* nicht lieb und auch nicht böse
*Haartyp: *Lang nach hinten und kein bart
*Haarfarbe: *Schwarz
*Waffe:* *Twig of the World Tree  (wenn möglich mir Crusader)


Bitte POSE:  (der erste) Angreifend    |||   (der zweite)  langsam gehend
**
*


----------



## MasterV (7. Oktober 2007)

Hier ist der Ava Hers^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Merlord (7. Oktober 2007)

Hi ALL & MasterV

habe dein Ava  How to durchgelsesn und will aml guggen wie mein erstes ava gewoden ist^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rifler (7. Oktober 2007)

Hallo kannst du vielleicht als Avatar einen Heildruiden in Baumgestalt machen, der entweder läuft oder noch besser Tanzt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fals nicht:
Rasse:Nachtelf (Männlich)
Klasseruide
Rüstung:T4
Stab:Nachtstab des Ewiglebenden (Schrecken der Nacht/Karazhan)
Hintergrund am besten der Himmel im Nethersturm... kannst micha ber auch überraschen.... und das avatar werde ich auf jeden fall einsezen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.... ich bedanke mich im vorraus schonmal für das tolle avatar ^^


mfg Rifler


----------



## Immortalis (7. Oktober 2007)

kann mir mal einer sagen wie man so en avatar macht?^^


----------



## Ashraan (7. Oktober 2007)

MasterV schrieb:


> @Herdosratos
> Hier ist dein Ava, viel Spaß
> 
> 
> ...




Hey... kann irgendwie kein Avatar sehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -EwH- (7. Oktober 2007)

hi
könnte ich haben
zwerg jäger 
männlich
gladiatorset 1
Legacy
Könnte er bitte langsam schräg nach rechts gehen
Vor nethersturm bitte
danke schon im vorraus


----------



## Majohr (7. Oktober 2007)

Majohr schrieb:


> Hi ich hätte gerne einen Zwerg Krieger.
> 
> Leicht Bräunlich
> Grimmig
> ...


----------



## Co0n (7. Oktober 2007)

Rasse: Taure
Klasse: Shamy
Rüstung: T5

Waffe: http://wow.buffed.de/?i=19358 (Drachischer Schlägel)

Hintegrund: Orgrimmar
Pose: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



soe wie auf diesem BIld, nur halt mit 2H waffe :-)

aussehen des Chars:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Größe: 100x100 
Dateigröße bitte nicht mehr als 100kb
Vielen Dank schonmal :-)


----------



## Broken_Horn (8. Oktober 2007)

huhu leute


also ein tauren druide (männlich) mit full t4 und erdenwächter wär nett.. und noch maske der täuschung (die heroic belohnung die so nen kragen hat) wäre echt nice
und noch nen netten epic umhang in roter farbe, kriegsumhang der arathikriegsfürsten (oder so) glaub ich ist rot
und ein rotes wams

wichtig wär noch dass er das gebrochene horn hat und diese graue fellfarbe hat.

und er soll langsam nach vorne rechts gehen und komplett sichtbar sein.

pls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



danke schon mal
cuu


----------



## Bhrian (8. Oktober 2007)

Hi,

könnteste mir auch eins machen???

Ich bräuchte nen Gnom-Krieger männlich
Arena 2 Set ohne Kopfbedeckung
blaue haare, kein Bart
mit Blutschrei in der Hand.

wenn du es dann noch schaffen würdest die Geste /angeben einfließen zu lassen, wäre das fantastisch

Danke schoneinmal im Vorraus...

Gruß vom Bhri


----------



## Herdosratos (8. Oktober 2007)

ähm...die avatar von mir nimmt ca 80 kbyte ein....kannst ih  stehend machen? kann ihn sonst nit hochladen...


----------



## Sifer (8. Oktober 2007)

Hi, 

wenns geht hätte ich gerne nen Avatar.

Rasse: Menschen 

Klasse: Schurke

Rüstung:Arena Set 2

Waffe: Mainhand -> Warglaive of Azzinoth
             Offhand -> Warglaive of Azzinoth

Hintergrund: Sturmwind


Bewegung: Wie bei deinem Schamanen, das der Char so zuhaut.


Vielen danke schonmal im Vorraus.

MfG

Sifer (:


----------



## alphaking (8. Oktober 2007)

pls den char machen der bei mir in der signatur ist. als hintergrund darnassus. die haar bitte blau (kurz mit dem zopf hinten)

vielen dank schon mal!!!


----------



## Hexenmeister-Polkin (8. Oktober 2007)

Ich würde mich der Masse gerne anschliessen und auch auf diesem Wege einen Avatar bestellen ^^

Und zwar :

Rasse : Mensch , Männlich

Haarfarbe: Weiss zu einem Zopf hinten festgebunden

Bodycolor : schön braungerannt , nicht zu dunkel bitte

Klasse : Hexenmeister ( was sonst ?  *g* )

Rüstung : T5

Waffe : Staff of Infinite Mysteries

Pose : Gehen , mit wichtel an der seite

Wappenrock : nein danke^^

Ach , und eine bitte -- kannst mir vielleicht einmal mit und ohne helm posten ?? Pls und thx ^^


----------



## Antilli (8. Oktober 2007)

Ich hoffe nicht, dass du diesen Service schon an den Nagel gehängt hast  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn nein, dann plz ->

Rasse: Menschen 
Klasse: Schurke
Rüstung:Arena Set 2
Waffen:  Arena S2 Dolche (mit Mungo)
Hintergrund: schwarz

Möge die Macht mit dir sein!
Und Thnx!


----------



## Dragonsdeath (8. Oktober 2007)

Hiho

Ich hätte gerne nen Orc Krieger männlich mit T5 und den beiden Klingen von Azzinoth. Der Hintergrund plz OG und als Pose hätte ich bitte angreifend.
Achja wenn es geht bitte auch mungo auf beide Waffen.
Helm bitte auch sichtbar.

THX schonmal

MFG Dragonsdeath


----------



## Merlord (8. Oktober 2007)

Wenns geht die Waffen und Rüstung auf englisch


und bitte T2 Set   ( was bringt=? müsst schon den deutschen namen sagen   (z.B  Krieger T0  ... der Ehre)) damit ichs machen kann

weil nur T2 bringt nix^^


----------



## Galadith (8. Oktober 2007)

ich hätt gern:

tauren
krieger
t4 (helm ausblenden pls)
thunderfury + the bulwark of azzinoth!
einfach nur weißer hintergrund und am besten als emote /dance (aber pls so das man die waffe noch sieht, also das das schwert und das schid auf den rücken geschnallt sind! danke dir!


wenn i was zu spezifisch ist pls pm!


----------



## Hausa (8. Oktober 2007)

hiho ;D  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

undead männlich

t5

arena 2 stab

hinter grund die nacht und sterne, mond oder so

emote : bei wowmodelviewer: spell cast directed 49  ganz die let6zte bewegung!

 danke im voraus 

mfg haus0r


----------



## Hausa (8. Oktober 2007)

t5 hexer set und so ;< vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Core.Wartex (8. Oktober 2007)

Hätte gerne einen männlichen Draenei mit...:

-T5 vom Warrior
-Wappenrock der Ogri´la
-Das 2h Schwert vom erbarmungslosen Gladiator

Hintergrund sollte Stormwind sein..

Sehr n1 wäre wenn der Ava gehen könnte

Finds super das ihr das macht!


----------



## Ilumaster (8. Oktober 2007)

wenn möglich hätte ich gerne:

Blutelf
männlich
Rüstung: T3
Waffe: Arena Stab
Hintergrund: weiß


----------



## pasci (8. Oktober 2007)

Hi!

1. Nein ich will kein ava denn wenn ich so eins möcht dann würd ich mir einfach das programm saugen und mir das genau so machen wie ich´s will! Und nicht hier wie blöd betteln und warten bis es mir irgendswelche streber machen die anhand deiner "genauen" angaben genau wissen wie´s aussehen sollte!

(Musste ich jetzt mal sagen!)


&2. M1gthmage, ok du hast hier lange avas gemacht! aber du hast voll denn beschissenen Charakter! Also was ich jetzt hier gelesen hab.. -.- (( Sry aber das hat mich fast zum platzen gebracht!))


----------



## Faldurin (8. Oktober 2007)

Für mich:
Zwerg
Schurke
Waffe:rechts dolch links faustewaffe(aber net so ne riesen waffe,etwas realistischer bitte^^
rüstung:komplett schwartz und bösen eindruck
Und mach maln schönen hintergrund alsp passenden^^Büdde


----------



## Merlord (8. Oktober 2007)

@ Galadith

Hier dien Ava

hoffer er gefällt dir

größer geht evtl nich^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ishandria (8. Oktober 2007)

Ich hätte gerne nen Troll^^

Troll
Männlich
Grüne lange Haare
Blaue Haut
Rüstung: T5 ohne Helm
Waffen: Gladiators Hacker & Gladiators Cleaver
Hintergrund: Transparent 
Größe: 100*100 oder 150*150
Perspektive: Vorderansicht bis zur Hüfte (Portraitperspektive)
Sonstiges: Oranger Rahmen ums Bild

ThX im vorraus^^


----------



## X dauerzocker x (8. Oktober 2007)

Also da vor ein paar Seiten mein antrag^^ auf einen ava nicht angenommen wurde, schreib ich es nochma:

Rüstung: t2

Mount: Entweder http://wow.buffed.de/?i=32458 oder wenn des net geht dann: http://wow.buffed.de/?i=33224

Wappenrock: http://wow.buffed.de/?i=22999

Volk: Blutelf

Klasse: Magier

Pose: In unsre Richtung fliegend/ reitend. 

Aussehen: Lange silberne Haare, Männlich. nettes Gesicht xD

Waffe: Waffenhand: http://wow.buffed.de/?i=22631 Nebenhand: http://wow.buffed.de/?i=31978

Danke im Vorraus


----------



## Galbadia (8. Oktober 2007)

Also ich hätte gern:

Rasse:Zwerg langes zugebundenes haar, langer Barte (der mit den 2 zöpfen) normale braune haut

Geschlecht:Männlich 

Waffe(n): die beiden Galidatoren 1h äxte

Ausrüstung: t3(dreadnought rüstung)

Hintergrund: Wenns gehtr if oder so, oder sw  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Pose: einfach nur ganz normal gehen(nicht rennen)


----------



## Merlord (8. Oktober 2007)

@ Galbadia


Hintergrund gehen nur farben

wie heißen die beiden gladiatoen äxte?  (auf deutsch oder auf englisch)


----------



## Talnazar (8. Oktober 2007)

hm

würde dir mein link zu meinem profil reichen?
http://my.buffed.de/?c=2618979 ^^
ich hätte ihn am liebsten genau so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
als hintergrund wäre n einfaches braun ganz nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und falls es geht dann auf mittnacht, dem begleiter von attumen, meinem mount! 




wenn dir das an infos reicht wäre es sehr nett wenn du das machen könntest ^^
danke schonmal =)


mfG


----------



## BLUEYE (8. Oktober 2007)

ich mach jetzt mal nur die ohne background bzw nur mit farben, mit bildern krieg ich das nicht hin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Galadith: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ilumaster: du hast keine klasse angegeben aber da du nen 70er mage hast hab ich mal mage genommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



pasci:  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Faldurin: mit den angeben macht dir keiner was außer du bezahlst ihn^^

HappyDjaman: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 tut mir leid aber T5 zu schreiben und keine klasse dazu... aus trotz hab ich die waffen auch mal weggelassen 

X dauerzocker x: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 der tiger ist doch etwas sehr spectral^^

Galbadia: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Talnazar: puh ich setzt mich ma ran^^
das mit dem mount kriegsch nit hin. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und bitte sagt doch nicht du, ich glaube jeder mensch mit einem funken verstand sieht dass hier mehrere leute dransitzen und wenigstens anerkennung will ich haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und ich hab heute nur mal die gemacht, die noch auf der seite sind... wenn sich jetzt wer in den hintern getreten fühlt, bitte schreibt eure beschreibung nochma mit nem quote...


----------



## Immortalis (8. Oktober 2007)

moie ich hätte gern als avatar

Rasselutelf(male)
Klasse:Hexenmeister
Rüstung:T5
Stab:Nexuschlüssel
Zauberstab:Nexusfackel
Hintergrund:wenns geht das ich aufm schnellen hexi mount sitze sonst einfach
Schwarz


naja ich hoffe er wird itz mal gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Merlord (8. Oktober 2007)

@ Blueeye

Wie haste des mitm mount gemacht?


@ Immortalis gib mir 10-15 mins dann isser fertig


EDIT: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   da isser


----------



## alphaking (9. Oktober 2007)

alphaking schrieb:


> pls den char machen der bei mir in der signatur ist mit t4. als hintergrund darnassus. die haare bitte blau (kurz mit dem zopf hinten)
> 
> vielen dank schon mal!!!



bitte noch erstellen


----------



## Rotzloch88 (9. Oktober 2007)

Ich hätte gerne diesen Avatar:

Rasse: Mensch Paladin
Geschlecht: Männlich
Waffe(n): Königsverteidiger
Ausrüstung: T4, Schild von Illidan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hintergrund: Blau


Vielen Dank

EDIT: 1H angreifende Animation 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neogenisis (9. Oktober 2007)

Rasse: Untot
Geschlecht: mänlich
Waffe(n): Kriegsstab des erbarmungslosen Gladiators
Ausrüstung: Kopf: Gugel des Großingenieurs
                  Schultern: Mantelung von Tirisfal (T5 Mage)
                  Rücken: Schal der veränderlichen Wahrscheinlichkeiten
                  Brust: Roben von Tirisfal (T5 Mage)
                  Armschienen: Seidenmanschetten des Kriegsherren
                  Handschuhe: Handschuhe von Tirisfal (T5 Mage)
                  Gürtel: Gurt der Zerstörung
                  Hose:  Gamaschen von Tirisfal (T5 Mage)
                  Schuhe: Stiefel der Zauberwucht
Hintergrund: brendendes Feuer

und irgendwas was zu einem Feuermage passt. THX im Voraus


----------



## Talnazar (9. Oktober 2007)

dann bedanke ich mich bei EUCH ^^ ganz herzlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


sieht super aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BdL-Alcasius (9. Oktober 2007)

Klasse: Schamane
Rasse: Draenei
Geschlecht: männlich
Waffe(n): Stab der unendlichen Geheimnisse
Ausrüstung: Kopf: Hut der boshaften Hexe
Schultern: Schulterschutz des Gezeitensturms
Rücken: Schattenumhang von Dalaran
Brust: Netherstoßbrustplatte
Armschienen: Netherstoßarmschienen
Handschuhe: Handschützer des Orkans
Gürtel: Netherstoßgürtel
Hose: Kilt des Gezeitensturms
Schuhe: Stiefel der Auchenei
Hintergrund: Dieser wäre nett



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und evtl. noch eines mit diesem Hintergrund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Falls das nicht geht, einfach ohne Hintergrund bitte!

Vielen Dank im Voraus!!!


----------



## BLUEYE (9. Oktober 2007)

Merlord schrieb:


> @ Blueeye
> Wie haste des mitm mount gemacht?



blueye, is absicht^^ im menüpunkt character "mount a character"

Rotzloch88: (doofer nick...) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Neogenisis: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BdL-Alcasius: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



noch ein hinweis: wenn ihr hintergrüde haben wollt wärs nett wenn ihr die auf 128x128 schneidet, dann hab ich weniger arbeit. ansonsten auch gerne die englischen statt die deutschen namen angeben pls. (außer bei den T-sets, da ists ok...)


----------



## ZeroQool (9. Oktober 2007)

Hallo!

Ich hätte liebend gern 

Rasse:Untot
Geschlecht:weiblich
Waffe(n):arena kolben
Ausrüstung: T6 ansonsten T5
Hintergrund:wenns geht was helleres 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hoffe das, das klappt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und Danke schonmal im voraus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Galadith (9. Oktober 2007)

hi leute,

ich brauche folgendes:

rasse: taure
klasse: krieger
geschlecht: männlich
ausrüstung: t4 (helm ausblenden) mehr nicht!!!!
emote: dance
hintergrund: pls weiß


gruß

Galadith


----------



## Cradleoflife (9. Oktober 2007)

Hallo


würdest du mir bitte folgenden Avatar herstellen?

Rasse: Taure
Klasse: Schamane (Weiblich)

1. Hautfarbe : weiss schwarze flecken
2. Gesichtstyp : schwarz mit 3 weissen streifen auf der nase
3. Haartyp : 2 zottel die über die brust hängen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
4. Haarfarbe : schwarz
5. Rüstung (englisch) : T4 Set
6. Waffe Mainhand (englisch) : Merciless Gladiator's Gavel
7. Waffe Offhand (englisch) : Dragonheart Flameshield
8. Wappenrock : garkeinen
9. Animation: Tanzen

so nebenbei wie erstellst du die eigentlich?

Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hexenmeister-Polkin (9. Oktober 2007)

Bitte um beachtung meines Beitrages -- NR. 559

Thx ^^


----------



## Dracun (9. Oktober 2007)

Dracun schrieb:


> Also i Hätte da gern en
> 
> Rasse: Mensch, Mage
> Aussehen: Schwarze Haare zum Zopf, mit nem Bärtchen
> ...




Könnte den eventuell jmd machen als ava wär echt genial danke^^

und ihr habt ihr echt geniale arbeit abgeliefert die man sieht^^


----------



## Ashraan (9. Oktober 2007)

Hey..ich hätte gerne :
Klasse: Krieger

Rasse: Zwerg
Geschlecht: männlich
Rüstung: T6

Waffe: Der ungebrochene Wille
Schild: Bollwerk von Azzinoth

Danke im Vorraus!


----------



## Quwin (9. Oktober 2007)

hallo

ich hätte gern einen männlichen Gnom Hexenmeister  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Haarfarbe : braun
Frisur : egal
Gesicht: das mit den grünen Augen
Bart: der Vollbart
Hautfarbe: eine Stufe vor der dunkelsten Hautfarbe der Gnome
Rüstung: T6 Set ohne Kopf
Kopf: Darkmist Wizard Hat
Umhang: Cloak of Untold Secrets
Schuhe: Veteran's Dreadweave Stalkers
Waffe(2Handstab): Crystalheart Pulse-Staff
Wappenrock: Aldor
Animation: hmmm entweder ne coole zauber animation oder einfach nur rumstehen^^
Kamera: man sollte ihn leicht von rechts sehen und die augen nur knapp unter dem hut sehen können
Hintergrund: hmm egal hauptsache dunkel so lila, dunkelrot oder schwarz^^

ich hoffe es wird cool aussehen^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und Danke im vorraus^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg Quwin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadowcreeper (9. Oktober 2007)

Erstmal vielen dank fürs machen von den Avataren:

Rasse: Nachtelf / (Druide)
Geschlecht: Männlich
Waffe(n): Terestians Drosselstab
Ausrüstung: T5 (bzw. Neues Gladiset is ja dasselbe)
Hintergrund: Hyjal (weltenbaum) wenn das geht ansonsten in Feralas vor nem großen Baum
Haare: Moosgrüner Zopf
Wappenrock: Ogri'la

achja als Pose bitte einfach nur laufend (am besten schräg von vorne)

Mfg Shadowcreeper aka Shógun


----------



## alphaking (9. Oktober 2007)

pls den char machen der bei mir in der signatur ist mit t4. als hintergrund darnassus. die haare bitte blau (kurz mit dem zopf hinten)

vielen dank schon mal!!!


----------



## sko1970 (9. Oktober 2007)

heho echt cool das ihr euch die zeit für sowas nehmt schon mal danke im vorraus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Rasse: Orc Männlich
Hautfarbe: Jadegrün
Gesichttyp: böse
Haartyp: Iro
Haarfarbe: Dunkel
Rüstung: T6 Jäger, Helm bitte ausblenden wenns geht
Waffe: Halberd of Desolation 
Fernkampf Waffe: Black Bow of the Betrayer 
Wappenrock: kein
Pose: mit bogen schießend wenns geht
Blickwinkel: von vorne
Hintergrund:blau oder weiss was halt besser aus sieht


----------



## Merlord (9. Oktober 2007)

Man Leute...

Ihr wollt immer mehr und immer mehr und wer denkt an uns? Das regt mich auf... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wir machen euch die Ava's und was kriegen wir als Dank?

"Danke" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Außerdem wollen immer mehr Leute was haben...

Und wann kriegen wir mal ne Pause??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Seht selbst alle 5-10 mins kommt ein neuer Auftrag und des stresst ab... 

Zur Not machts ihn euch selbst   ----> Siehe How To make an Avatar  von MasterV 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Und @ ALL

Ich suche mir jetzt immer nur die Aufträge aus die ich OK finde! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
  und natürlich die von den Buffed.de Arbeitern^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und nun könnt ihr von mir denken was ihr wollt ist mir grad  §$@&%  egal... 


SOOOOOO  DA MUSSTE JETZT MAL GESAGT SEIN!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


*ENDE*


----------



## sayadrake (9. Oktober 2007)

Stitschi schrieb:


> So nach großem hin und her wie man die Avatare hinbekommt habe ich es endlich geschafft meinen Avatar hinzubekommmen. Weil die anderern mit nicht mehr für andere Avatare machen wollten mach ich das jetzt.
> Sagt mir einfach per post in den thread was euer char haben soll ungefähr so sollte das aussehen:
> 
> Rasse:
> ...



Hay ich hätte gern einen männlichen orc Krieger mit den beiden Schwertern Von Illidan und T6 
den hintergrund wenns geht wie an einer oase im brachland z.b.  Wenss nich geht dann weiss vielen Danke


----------



## Davidor (9. Oktober 2007)

Merlord schrieb:


> Man Leute...
> 
> Ihr wollt immer mehr und immer mehr und wer denkt an uns? Das regt mich auf...
> 
> ...



ich hab mir jezz auch erstmal urlaub genommen,wurd zu viel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mache mich wohl auch bald wieder ran^^


----------



## mitchell (9. Oktober 2007)

Davidor schrieb:


> ich hab mir jezz auch erstmal urlaub genommen,wurd zu viel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hallo wenn es euch nichts ausmacht und es zu stressig ist hätte ich gewusst ob ihr mir einen avatar machen könntet...

einen männlichen zwerg jäger mit full T2 und halt mit http://wow.buffed.de/?i=19854 ich weiß nicht mir egal ob er gehen soll oder nicht und hintergrund schwarz ..

wäre cool wenn ihr das machen könntet


----------



## BLUEYE (9. Oktober 2007)

Merlord schrieb:


> Wir machen euch die Ava's und was kriegen wir als Dank?
> 
> "Danke"
> 
> ...



noch nicht mal.

ZeroQool: über solche leute wie dich rege ich mich auf. als erstes keine klasse, dann "2h arena kolben" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Galadith: merlord und ich haben dir jetzt schon 2 avas gemacht, und was kam?? nix! kein danke, keine krieik kein gar nix...

Cradleoflife: MUUUH 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hexenmeister-Polkin: klar ich scroll jetzt nochmal zurück und such mir den eintrag raus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
also für die arbeit die wir euch machen könnt ihr auch was machen und wenigstens euren auftrag raussuchen, oder meint ihr ihr könnt inne bank gehen und sagen "ich möcht bitte so viel geld wie ich schon vor 2 tagen wollte"

Dracun: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ashraan: du bist schon bedient :-/ omg

@rest: ihr könnt mal nen thread aufmachen: "wie kriege ich mit möglichst wenig mühe/arbeit die besten resultate"

ich häng das jetzt auch an den nagel bb


----------



## Engelchen666 (9. Oktober 2007)

Huhu!
Find ich super, was du machst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Da der Model Viewer bei mir durch den blöden OpenGL fehler keine Gifs abspeichern will, trau ich mich mal hier meinen Wunsch aufzugeben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Rasse: Nachtelf
Geschlecht: Female
Waffe(n): Pulsierender Kristallherzstab
Ausrüstung: T4 Kopf, T5 Schultern, Stiefel des Unbestechlichen (Boots of the Pious), Umgürtelung des Willens (Cincture of Will)
Hintergrund: Bladesegdenightelfskybox.m2 (das lilane) oder eben schwarz!
Im Anhang ist ein Bild wie der Char an sich eigentlich aussieht aber ich kanns ja wie gesagt nich abspeichern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Würd mich freuen
Liebe Grüße

Ps: Hätt ganz gern genau dieses gesicht (mit den mandelaugen und den sommersprossen), lila haare, das tattoo mit den beiden Streifen und Blaue haut...so wie auf dem Bild =)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viiieeelen Dank!

Edith sagt: Das mount wär auch noch toll mit der normalen Stehanimation (stand 1)


----------



## Hexenmeister-Polkin (10. Oktober 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also wenn euch dies hier zuviel wird dann wäre es doch nett einfach mal /closed zu schreiben ^^
Ich finde es dann aber nicht fair hier immer andere Posten zu lassen und uns darauf hoffen lassen das wir mal was bekommen . Also einfach mal das Ding hier schliessen und keiner meckert mehr rum .  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
P.S.: Und den schönen Gruss den ich sonst immer schreibe könnt ihr euch heute mal schenken !! Jetzt bin ich mal auch so Angepi**** wie ihr !!


----------



## Favorit (10. Oktober 2007)

Hexenmeister-Polkin schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Also wenn euch dies hier zuviel wird dann wäre es doch nett einfach mal /closed zu schreiben ^^
> ...



hm, zufrieden?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



weiß jemand wie man da gleichschritt hinbekommt? ^^


----------



## Raddl (10. Oktober 2007)

danke im vorraus schonmal.

Nachtelf  Male,  Druide. 
Waffe: Terestians Drosselstab
Rüstung: t6 (falls es nicht geht t5)

Wenn es geht 2 verschiedene bewegte bildchen(max.6kb groß wenns geht).

thx im vorraus!


----------



## Dracun (10. Oktober 2007)

Also ich denke euch für eure Mühen udn ich muss sagen eure Avas die ihr erstellt habt sehen klasse aus und zu meinem kann ich nur  *BLUEYE....fettes , fettes thx an dich gute Arbeit...gefällt....genieß den Urlaub^^* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  aber damit hättet ihr rechnen müssen...........oder????!!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also in diesem Sinne auf bald


----------



## CypriX (10. Oktober 2007)

Kannst du mir dazu was bauen? 

http://wow.buffed.de/?c=901731


MfG Sam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anasiel (10. Oktober 2007)

Huhu, ich probiers grad nochmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hätte gerne:

Rasse: Draenei (Männlich, als Frisur: die mit dem langen Zopf/ Schwarz(nicht die wo unten noch die Brosche dranhängt)
Klasse: Paladin
Hautfarbe: Relativ egal
Ausrüstung: T4 ohne Helm + Hammer der Naaru
Pose: Gehend
Perspektive: Schräg von vorne
Hintergrund: Entweder Nagrand oder den Scherbenwelt Himmel

Vielen Vielen Vielen Vielen Dank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Merlord (10. Oktober 2007)

Omg!

Ich werde ab heute nur noch einige AvA's machen und AUF GARKEINEN FALL die Ava's von einem User mit nichtmal 20 Beiträge -.-  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


*

**Unsere Forderungen*

​*Die Rüstungen und Waffen auf ENGLISH  (und wer evtl will das Mount auch auf ENGLISH)

Folgende Angaben sind nötig um den Ava optimal zu gestalten:

Geschlecht:**
Rasse:
Klasse:
Frisur:
Haarfarbe:
Körperfarbe:
Waffe:
Rüstung:
Mount:    (   Eventuell -.-   )
Hintergrundfarbe:


UND WENN DER AVA FERTIG IST SAGT AUCH MAL DANKE! DAMN
*


----------



## Merlord (10. Oktober 2007)

Dracun schrieb:


> Also ich denke euch für eure Mühen udn ich muss sagen eure Avas die ihr erstellt habt sehen klasse aus und zu meinem kann ich nur  *BLUEYE....fettes , fettes thx an dich gute Arbeit...gefällt....genieß den Urlaub^^*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



*UND WAS IST MIT Favorit, Mightymage, Stitchi und Mir ??? WIR MACHEN UNS AUCH DIE ARBEIT ABER WIR KRIEGEN KEIN DANKE!

Blueye hats zwar verdient   ABER WIR ALLE AUCH

Sry wegen DP Aber das musste mal sein
*


----------



## Misticrazzer (10. Oktober 2007)

hey ihr fleißigen bienchen =)
wär echt nice, wenn ihr mir auch son cooles bildchen machen könnten
Geschlecht: weiblich
Rasse: Untote
Klasse: Magierin
Frisur: kurz
Haarfarbe: dunkel violet
Körperfarbe: grau
Waffe: the nexuskey
Rüstung: Mage T5 (Tirisfal-Set)
Mount: keins
Hintergrund: wenn´s geht den black-tempel, fals nicht das blau-violet von Merlord is auch ok.
Pose: toll wäre es, wenn ihr des so hinbekommt, dass sie dauernd scorge/versengen castet (am besten ne kleine nahaufnahme ohne unterkörper), sollte das nicht gehen, dann lasst sie einfach mit dem stab in der hand auf der stelle laufen.

hoffe du/ihr macht eine ausnahme, weil ich keine 20 posts habe (was doch eingendlich total egal ist)
*vielen vielen danke* schonmal für die arbeit!


----------



## Merlord (10. Oktober 2007)

@ Misticrazzer

Da isse   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  hoffe sie gefällt dir^^


----------



## Misticrazzer (10. Oktober 2007)

Merlord schrieb:


> @ Misticrazzer
> 
> Da isse
> 
> ...


cool vielen dank nochmal! ging ja total schnell  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


super arbeit!


----------



## Knauz (10. Oktober 2007)

Hi ich hätte gerne einen 

Rasse: Mensch

Männlich

Klasse: Hexer

Rüstung: T6

Waffe: Arena Stab

Hintegrund egal

danke schon ma im voraus

pose einfaches laufen oder vieleicht das casten vom shadowbolt


----------



## Core.Wartex (10. Oktober 2007)

So ich wünsch es mir zum dritten Mal, vielleicht diesmal x)

Also

Rasse: Männlicher Draenei

Equipment: T4 vom Krieger, ohne Helm

Waffe: 2 Gladiator 1h-äxte

Nochmal danke das ihr alle das hier bewerkstelligt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Merlord (10. Oktober 2007)

Und nun zum 5ten mal

Ihr müsst schon den vollen namen der waffen sagen...

nur Arena Stab oder Gladiator Axt  bringen mir nix...

*Solche Aufträge werden ignoriert*


----------



## Bhrian (11. Oktober 2007)

Hiho nochmal....ich habe keine 20 Beiträge. Da ich jetzt keine anderen Foren zuspammen will, nur um auf meine Anzahl zu kommen, gelobe ich lieber Besserung.

ich bitte Dich, bitte mach mir nen Gnom-Krieger (männlich), das fiese Gesicht, blaue Haare (die die vorne hochstehen)
Arenaset 2 komplett bis auf Helm, der gerne wegbleiben darf 
(also : merciless Gladiator´s Plate-
 -Chestpiece
                                                                                                                                          -Gauntlets
                                                                                                                                          -Legguards
                                                                                                                                           -Shoulders)
Waffe: Blutschrei (Gorehowl)

Angreifend wäre cool.

Hintergrund wenn es geht gelb.

Wenns klappen würde, würde ich mich sehr freuen.

Danke im Vorraus.


Und mal an alle, die hier meckern, denkt ihr, er bekommt Geld dafür, oder warum seid ihr so fordernd????


----------



## yii (11. Oktober 2007)

/closed - hab die anleitung modellviewer gefunden und es sebst hinbekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ich hätt gern:

Geschlecht: Weiblich
Rasse: Blutelf
Klasse: Priester
Frisur: Zopf
Haarfarbe: Blond
Körperfarbe: Blass
Waffe: Keine
Rüstung: Arenaset
Hintergrundfarbe: Weiss

Protrait schräg von vorne, das sie halb nach rechts schaut. (Kopf also Formatfüllend, evtl. bissl vom Oberkörper das man die Schultern noch erkennt)

bin leider auch in anderen foren aktiv, dort dafür sehr

Danke, echt lieb von dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Merlord (11. Oktober 2007)

*Auftrag von Bhrian:   erledigt!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Auftragvon vii:  wird ignoriert

*Grund:  Du musst den vollständigen namen vom Arenaset geben wie es zum Beispiel Bhrian gemacht hat!


----------



## Engelchen666 (11. Oktober 2007)

Hey,
Finds toll dass ihr doch ein wenig weiter macht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich versuchs nochmal mit ausführlicheren Angaben:

Aaaaalso :>

Rasse: Nachtelfe
Sex: Female
Haarfarbe: Lila
Hautfarbe: Blau
Gesicht: Das nette mit den mandelförmigen Augen, wenn man ranzoomt sieht man auch Sommersprossen. Hab ja ein Bild beigelegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Tattoos: Je links und rechts die beiden Streifen
Frisur: Lange Haare wie auf dem Bild
Waffe: Pulsierender Kristallherzstab _Crystalheart Pulse-Staff_
Rüstung~
Kopf: Lichthalsband des Leibhaftigen _Light-Collar of the Incarnate_
Schultern: Mantelung des Avatars _Mantle of the Avatar_
Umhang: Makelloser Umhang des Reinherzigen _Stainless Cloak of the Pure Hearted_
Brust: Roben des Leibhaftigen _Robes of the Incarnate_
Handschuhe: Handlappen des Leibhaftigen _Handwraps of the Incarnate_
Gürtel: Umgürtelung des Willens _Cincture of Will_
Stiefel: Stiefel des Unbestechlichen_ Boots of the Pious_

Hintergrund: Bladesegdenightelfskybox.m2 (das lilane) oder normal schwarz
Mount: Zügel des feurigen Schlachtrosses _Fiery Warhorse's Reins_

Würd mich ganz dolle freuen =)
Liebe Grüße
Engelchen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

<-so sieht der Char normal aus =) als orientierung =D


----------



## Shadowpiem (11. Oktober 2007)

Rasse:Gnom
Geschlecht:männlich
Waffe(n):Gladi 2 Faustwaffen
Ausrüstung:Gladi 2 
Hintergrund:Schwarz/Dunkelblau


----------



## sko1970 (11. Oktober 2007)

heho echt cool das ihr euch die zeit für sowas nehmt schon mal danke im vorraus clap.gif

Rasse: Orc Männlich
Hautfarbe: Jadegrün
Gesichttyp: böse
Haartyp: Iro
Haarfarbe: Dunkel
Rüstung: T6 Jäger, Helm bitte ausblenden wenns geht
Waffe: Halberd of Desolation
Fernkampf Waffe: Black Bow of the Betrayer
Wappenrock: kein
Pose: mit bogen schießend wenns geht
Blickwinkel: von vorne
Hintergrund:blau oder weiss was halt besser aus sieht

ich hoffe ihr macht es trotzdem auch wenn ich noch keine 20 beiträge habe, ich bin mehr der leser als der schreiber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Annos (11. Oktober 2007)

Hi

Rasse: Taure
Klasse: Druide
Geschlecht: Männlich
Waffe(n): Wildfury Greatstaff 
Ausrüstung: Malornes Set (T4) 
Hintergrund: Ogrimmar


----------



## Quwin (11. Oktober 2007)

hmmm ich wurde wohl irgendwie übersehen...dann versuch ichs eben nochma...

also:

*Geschlecht:* männlich
*Rasse:* Gnom
*Klasse:* Hexenmeister
*Gesicht:* das mit den grünen Augen
*Frisur:* egal
*Haarfarbe:* braun
*Bart:* Vollbart
*Körperfarbe:* eine Stufe vor der dunkelsten
*Waffe:* Crystalheart Pulse-Staff
*Rüstung:* T6; Kopf: Darkmist Wizard Hat; Umhang: Cloak of Untold Secrets; 
Schuhe: Veteran's Dreadweave Stalkers; Wappenrock: Aldor
*Hintergrundfarbe:* lila, schwarz oder dunkelblau oder dunkelrot...egal das was am besten aussieht^^
*Animation:* zaubern, laufen oder einfach nur stehen
*Kamera:* so halb schräg von vorne^^

wäre sehr nett wenn einer von euch das machen könnte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und schon mal danke falls sich wer die mühe macht^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg Quwin


----------



## sharkZ (11. Oktober 2007)

Hätte gern :

Klasse: Paladin
Rasse: Blutelf( Weiblich! )
Hautfarbe: Hell
Gesichtstyp: Wayne ;P
Haartyp: Kurz ( So hochgesteckt, musst mal gucken =) )
Haarfarbe: Blond
Rüstung (englisch): T6 ( Lightbringer... )
Waffe Mainhand : Crystal Spire of Karabor ( http://wow.buffed.de/?i=32500 )
Waffe Offhand  : Felstone Bulwark ( http://wow.buffed.de/?i=32255 )
Wappenrock: Keiner

Danke euch jetzt schon! VIELEN VIELEN VIELEN DANK ! Nice Arbeit !


----------



## SohnDesRaben (11. Oktober 2007)

*gelöscht*


----------



## optimuS1 (11. Oktober 2007)

Also ich hätte gern folgenden Avatar:

Rasse: Orc - Krieger
Geschlecht: Männlich
Waffe(n): Warglaives von Illidan
Ausrüstung: T6
Hintergrund: Schattenmondtal Illidans Tempel
Animation: eine Schlaganimation
Thx


----------



## Juergen317 (11. Oktober 2007)

Hoi

ich bins nochmal mein post is warscheinlich untergegangen bei dem haufen arbeit ^^

kannst du mir pls auch nen netten avatar machen ?


Rasse:          Zwerg
Klasse:         Paladin (Vergeltung)
Rüstung:       Arena Season 2 (Nichts ausblenden pls)
Waffe:          Bote des Sturms
Hintergrund:  Ironforge
Perspektive: Nur den Oberkörper mit Waffe mit der Animation von Siegel des Befehls ( wenn das möglich ist)
                   ansonsten einfach nur zuhaun


danke schonmal im vorraus super arbeit die du/ihr da macht


----------



## Merlord (12. Oktober 2007)

wenn ihr Hintergründe wie zB OG oder so wollt müsst ihr die Bilde schon Liefern

@Quwin:   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@





> Hey,
> Finds toll dass ihr doch ein wenig weiter macht
> 
> 
> ...




 Hier isses ::: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bhrian (12. Oktober 2007)

Dankeschöööön^^


----------



## Merlord (12. Oktober 2007)

Bhrian schrieb:


> Dankeschöööön^^



Bitteschöööön^^


----------



## m0ddi (12. Oktober 2007)

mhh ich hätte auch gern eins 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



uund zwar 

n gnom männlich, vollbart grau^^

T3 set mit dem stab von illidan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



am besten castend wenns net geht dann einfach langsam gehend^^

thx


----------



## DTninja (12. Oktober 2007)

Rasse: Gnom
Geschlecht: Männlich
Haarfarbe: Rosa
Hautfarbe: Najö Normal Zwischen etwas Braun u. Weiß
Gesicht: Egal
Frisur: Egal
Waffe: R14 Ally Schwert
Rüstung~
Kopf: T2,5 Warri Helm
Schultern: T2,5
Umhang: Schwerer Umhang des Landsknechts
Brust: T2,5 =)
Handschuhe: R12/13 Warri handschuhe 
Gürtel: Arathi Gürtel (Platte)
Stiefel: T2,5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lalunah (12. Oktober 2007)

Geschlecht: weiblich
Rasse: Mensch
Klasse: Hexenmeister
Gesicht: so wie bei http://img444.imageshack.us/img444/313/unbenanntiu7.jpg
Frisur: so wie bei http://img444.imageshack.us/img444/313/unbenanntiu7.jpg
Haarfarbe: blond
Körperfarbe: eine eher helle
Waffe: Todesbringer ... auf engl. Deadbringer (?)
RüstungVP Level 70 Set ohne Helm
Hintergrund: http://www.wargamer.com/reviews/world_of_w...20Stormwind.jpg
Animation: zaubern oder einfach nur stehen
Kamera: von vorne wenns geht oder etwas seitlich

das wäre so klasse wenn das geht :-)))))))


----------



## Quwin (12. Oktober 2007)

Merlord schrieb:


> @Quwin:
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 hmmm schade das da kein t6 und auch kein brauner vollbart is...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
naja trotzdem thx...


----------



## Kindgenius (12. Oktober 2007)

Für mich auch bitte eins 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Rasse: Mensch
Geschlecht: Männlich
Klasse: Paladin
Gesicht und Frisur eig egal (aber keine Glatze! xD)
Rüstung: http://wow.buffed.de/blasc/53/set?set_id=505
Waffe: (Englisch) Shard of the Virtuous
Schild: Triptych Shield of the Ancients
Hintergrund ist egal
Animation: Stun (betäubt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Kamera: vorne

Hoffe klar und deutlich gesagt, danke im voraus^^


----------



## Waboku (12. Oktober 2007)

Super Service !!!!

Wenn es geht:

Geschlecht: männlich
Rasse: Troll
Klasse: Schamane
Frisur: Punkfrisur
Haarfarbe: blau
Körperfarbe: grünlich
Waffe: Light's Justice & Triptych Shield of the Ancients
Rüstung: Cataclysm Raiment (T5)
Mount: ( Eventuell -.- )
Hintergrundfarbe: schwarz

Animation: Einfach rumstehen und ein bisschen schauen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Clancy (12. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Stitschi

Könntest du mir bitte vielleicht auch so ein Avatar machen ?
Im vorab schon einmal ein fettes GRATZE an dich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Name Siegfreda oder halt wenns nicht geht dann Clancy
Blutelf / Priesterin
Arenaset
Hintergrund vielleicht ein paar Flammen oder so , oder je nach deinem Gusto ( bzw. weiß )

Danke dir herzlichst

   Clancy / Siegfreda  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hausa (12. Oktober 2007)

also ma ne frage, wieso is mein char so klein ? und wieso klatscht er so schnell :< ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

btw hab den selber gemacht :s


----------



## Simpo (12. Oktober 2007)

Hallo wär echt nice wen du mir auch sowas amchen könntest ich habe eine:

Troll Priesterin (Holy) : 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit grünen Rasterzöpfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe Mittnacht also wärs echt nice wenn du den drauf bringst Hintergrund einfach schwarz gehend oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Als waffe benutze ich Nachtstab des Ewiglebenden aba T5 wär nicer das is e bald an der Frau sonst eben die 2 Schneider Sets 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



danke im voraus 

hf

Simpo


----------



## Merlord (12. Oktober 2007)

Quwin schrieb:


> hmmm schade das da kein t6 und auch kein brauner vollbart is...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich habe die rüstung gemacht die du mir gesagt hast und des mitm vollbart geht nicht... da ist der hals dann weg



Hausa schrieb:


> also ma ne frage, wieso is mein char so klein ? und wieso klatscht er so schnell :< ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du hast die Animations Geschwindigkeit zu hoch eingestellt und der Char kann nicht Größer Dargestellt werden.,..


WABOKU 





> Super Service !!!!
> 
> Wenn es geht:
> 
> ...



Da: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



SIMPO: 





> Troll Priesterin (Holy) :
> 
> Mit grünen Rasterzöpfen
> 
> ...


da 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quwin (12. Oktober 2007)

hmmmmm also da t6 net funzt und bart auch nix war würd ichs gern nochma probieren... und diesmal ausführlicher...^^

*Klasse:* Hexenmeister
*Rasse:* Gnom
*Geschlecht:* männlich
*Haarfarbe:* braun
*Hautfarbe:* eine stufe vor ganz dunkel
*Gesicht:* das grinsende mit grünen augen
*Frisur:* glatze und an den seiten links und rechts haare die seitlich nach oben gehen
*Bart:* der Vollbart
*Waffe (waffenhand):* Tempest of Chaos
*Rüstung:* 
*Kopf:* Gnomish Power Goggles
*Schultern:* Mercireless Gladiator's Dreadwave Amice
*Umhang:* Onyxia Scale Cloak
*Brust:* Mercireless Gladiator's Dreadwave Robe
*Handschuhe:* Mercireless Gladiator's Dreadwave Gloves
*Gürtel:* Veteran's Dreadwave Belt
*Hose:* Mercireless Gladiator's Dreadwave Leggings
*Armschienen:* Veteran's Dreadwave Cuffs
*Stiefel:* Veteran's Dreadwave Stalkers
*Wappenrock:* Tabard of Flame
*Hintergrund:* schwarz oder dunkellila was fast schwarz is
*Animation:* Kanalisieren und dabei die waffe inner hand haben
*Kamera:* seitlich von vorne

ich hoffe jetz klappt es auch mit dem Bart ( mir is egal ob da n hals is oder net...will unbedingt diesen bart^^)....
wäre sehr cool wenn das jetz endlich klappen würde....
und THX schon mal für die arbeit!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Merlord (12. Oktober 2007)

Hoffe er gefällt dir^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Engelchen666 (12. Oktober 2007)

Suuupi vielen lieben Dank, man sieht meine Priesterin zwar nich so toll und der kopf ist bissi abgeschnitten bzw die animation sehr schnell und der hintergrund wär toll in schwarz, aber das macht nix =)
*trotzdem stolz wie eine schneekönigin*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raude (12. Oktober 2007)

Na dann bestelle ich doch auch mal ^^

Rasse: Mensch / männlich
Klasse: Paladin
Equip: T6 / Hammer der Naaru
Animation: gehen mit waffe in der Hand

Besten Dank und ein Glas Milch im Voraus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quwin (12. Oktober 2007)

Merlord schrieb:


> Hoffe er gefällt dir^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Genau so ist er Perfekt ^.^

GROSSES THX !!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teufelskiler (12. Oktober 2007)

Hätt gern en Troll Schurken
Männlich, T6, Waffen: Claw of the Phoenix http://wow.buffed.de/?i=29948 und Talon of the Phoenix http://wow.buffed.de/?i=32944


----------



## Merlord (12. Oktober 2007)

Quwin schrieb:


> Genau so ist er Perfekt ^.^
> 
> GROSSES THX !!!!
> 
> ...



na das freut mich das ich dich nach mehreren anläufen glücklich gemacht habe^^


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
################################################################
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



*Neue Aufträge bitte Hier rein! *


----------



## Simpo (13. Oktober 2007)

ich danke dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Avalanche (13. Oktober 2007)

Diese Avatare könnt ihr euch ganz leicht selbst machen, wenn ihr euch den WoWModelViewer 05.09. runterladet. Extrem leicht in der Bedienung, und man kann so gut wie alles darstellen.

Wenn Ihr das Model fertig habt, einfach als "Animated Gif" abspeichern, bei Resize einen Haken, 100 x 100 eingeben und fertig. Das ganze bei z.b. imageshack hochladen, beim Hochladen die Option "Avatar 100 x 75" wählen, fertig.


----------



## ZÆêûs (13. Oktober 2007)

hätte auch gern so einen avatar....

Rasse: Zwerg
Klasse: Priester
Equip: T6 /  einen optisch schönen stab
Animation: stehend, evt. mit bissl bewegung
Hintergrund: ne Burg

schonmal danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZÆêûs (13. Oktober 2007)

hätte auch gern so einen avatar....

Rasse: Zwerg
Klasse: Priester
Equip: T6 /  einen optisch schönen stab
Animation: stehend, evt. mit bissl bewegung
Hintergrund: ne Burg

schonmal danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (13. Oktober 2007)

90% aller Aufträge die hier gestellt werden sind hier von solchen 2-Posting-Usern, die den Ava dann noch nicht einmal reinhauen und dann auch wieder inaktiv im Forum werden. Wieso macht ihr euch überhaupt für solche User die Mühe?!


----------



## Avalanche (13. Oktober 2007)

ZÆêûs schrieb:


> hätte auch gern so einen avatar....
> 
> Rasse: Zwerg
> Klasse: Priester
> ...



Von Doppelposts würde ich Dir abraten.^^


----------



## Fabiostos (13. Oktober 2007)

Hätte auch gern so einen wenns keine Umstände macht:

Nachtelf Hunter
Arena Set 1 Equip
Waffe http://wow.buffed.de/?i=27526
Umhang (wenns geht) http://wow.buffed.de/?i=29994
Hintergrund: Etwas was  zu Nachtelfen passt zum Beispiel ein See in Teldrassil

Danke schonmal


----------



## Princ (13. Oktober 2007)

Rasselutelf
Geschlecht:Weiblich
Waffe: Main Hand - http://wow.buffed.de/?i=32837
offhand - http://wow.buffed.de/?i=32838
Ausrüstung:Gladiator season 2 set
Hintergrund:Silbermond


----------



## Khalar (13. Oktober 2007)

Ich hätte gerne

Rasse: Untoter
KlassE: hexenmeister
Equip: t5

Waffe: die 1handwaffe (spellcaster) von gruul und die schattenkugel von shatar (gegen abzeichen der g erechtigkeit)

Pose: Wäre geil wenn er cool lässig laufen würde und im hintergrund einfach nur schwarz 

vielen dank scho na 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roneth (13. Oktober 2007)

hiho, 
ich hätt gern den...
Rasse: Zwerg 
Geschlecht: männlich
Waffe(n): Blutschrei mit mungo
Ausrüstung:Krieger Arena1 Set+ Verteranen teile + Wappenrock von Alterrac
Hintergrund: Vor Ironforge

besten dank


----------



## Tuvokolus (13. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

ich schließe mich den Vorrednern an und muß sagen: Tolle Arbeit und vielen DANK!

Wenn Ihr Zeit und Lust habt, hätte ich gerne einen Avatar, mit den folgenden Merkmalen:


Rasse: NachtElf
Geschlecht: männlich
Waffe(n):  Lebensstab des Astraleums
Ausrüstung: T4 komplett
Hintergrund: Einmal schwarz, einmal weiß, wenn das möglich wäre


Liebe Grüße

Tuvokolus (Malfurion)


----------



## Katze (13. Oktober 2007)

hoi!..

wäre echt nett wenn du mir nen dudu machen kannst ...
einen männlichen nachtelf ^^..
aber das is eig egal .. ich möchte dass er in der katzengestalt is !...
und da er nach links rennt !
wäre echt nett wenn das geht !
danke mal im vorraus!
lg Kátzé


----------



## Kaioo (13. Oktober 2007)

T-6/ohne Helm) TaurenKrieger(Schwarzesfell+breite ausgewachsene Hörner ohne Bart) mit Schild von illidan und ner guten 1-hand Waffe_D

Wär super ^^


----------



## Xanie (13. Oktober 2007)

Tach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Tolle Arbeit die du hier machst. /cheer

Wäre sehr nett wenn du mir auch nen Avatar machen könntest.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*Rasse und Geschlecht:*
-Nachtelf
-weibl.

*Ausrüstung:*
Schurken t2
*Waffen: * 
Mainhand:
-Chromatisch gehärtetes Schwert
Offhand:
-Maladath, Runenverzierte Klinge des schwarzen Drachenschwarms

*Hintergrund:* MC (geht das?)
*Pose/Animation:* Irgendwas cooles, ich lass mich ma überraschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schonma Danke :>
mfG Xanie


----------



## Larumor (13. Oktober 2007)

Hallo, ich bräuchte :

Einen Troll Weiblich

Priester

Ausrüstung: T6

Waffe: Segnung

Keinen Wappenrock

Wenn es geht in Levitation und Himmel als Hintergrund

Danke schonmal im voraus ^^


----------



## Crult (13. Oktober 2007)

Laso wenn du noch Avatare machst würde ich gern:

Draenei männlich
 Jäger mit T6
mit Phönixbogen des Sonnenzorns
und wenns geht noch nen tiger daneben un beide laufend


----------



## Foyer (13. Oktober 2007)

Ich hätte das gerne:


Rasse: Nachtelf

Geschlecht: Männlich

Waffe: Donnerzorn

Ausrüstung: T6 vom Warrior

Hintergrund: Einfach schwarz  

Er sollte nen Sturmsäbler am reiten sein

Danke dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## #BaSHeD (13. Oktober 2007)

Hi ich hätte gerne:

Rasse: Tauren (braunes Fell)

Klasse: Druide

Geschlecht: Männlich

Equip: Full T5 oder Erbamungsloser Gladiator (egal ob für moonkin oder heal, sehn ja eh alle gleich aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Waffe: Schlägel des Erbamungslosen Gladiators (in der hand wenns möglich ist)

Position: gehen nach vorne leicht schräg nach rechts

Blickwinkel: von vorne auf den Char guckend


Wär außerdem klasse wenn du mir den nochma mit:

Equip: Full T4 und
Waffe: Terestians Drosselstab

machn könntest, bin mir nämlich nich ganz sicher was cooler aussieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dake schonma im Vorraus


----------



## nalcarya (13. Oktober 2007)

Bei der Masse an Seiten hab ich nicht den Nerv alle nach ner Antwort zu durchforsten, also seid mir gnädig falls die Frage schon gestellt/beantwortet wurde: was für ein Programm nutzt ihr um diese Avas zu machen? Und sind die Charakter-, Rüstungs-, Waffenmodelle dadrin enthalten oder gibts na ne spezielle Quelle?

Würde mich gern selbst mal dran versuchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



//edit: vergesst es, ich hab soeben den Tutorial-Thread gefunden. Man verzeihe mir, ich bin erst das zweite mal hier im Forum unterwegs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascobol (13. Oktober 2007)

Rasse: Tauren 
Klasse: Druide
Geschlecht: Männlich
Equip: Full T6
Waffe: Schlägel des erbarmungslosen Gladiators
Position: Normal halt^^
Blickwinkel: Schräg von vorne


----------



## Vexoka (13. Oktober 2007)

Hi kann mir jemand erklären wie ich an das arena 2 set komme? ich finde das einfach nicht.

Mfg


----------



## Dundlag (13. Oktober 2007)

Für mich pls das hier:

Rasse: Zwerg (m)
Klasse: Schurke
Equip: Full T6
Waffen: Kriegsgelve von Azzinoth (beide) mit Mungo
Animation: Kämpfend
Blickwinkel: Schräg von vorne
Hintergrund: Schwarz


----------



## Vancleaf (13. Oktober 2007)

Also ich hätte gerne einen Blutelf schurken mit dem kompleten 
arena set 2   
Azharas kralle aus ssc das schwert und ein arena set schwert 
Stiefel des schurken aus kara von aran 
Und als Hintergrund Etwas aus den schwarzfelstiefen


----------



## Viniara (13. Oktober 2007)

klasse: hexenmeister
Rasse: mensch
geschlecht: Weiblich
Rüstung:T6
Waffen: Sturm des Chaos|Chronik der dunklen Geheimnisse
hintergrund: Black tempel

mfg Viniara 
thx schonmal im Vorraus


----------



## Viniara (13. Oktober 2007)

ohh fast vergessen und natürlich blickwinkel: schräg von vorne und position: Schattenblitz castent^^
falls es geht, wenn nicht, dann einfach langsam laufen


----------



## Pattex89 (13. Oktober 2007)

Rasse:MENSCH
Geschlecht:MÄNNLICH
Waffe(n):Gladiator Season 2 Schwert
Ausrüstung:t2 of wrath ^^
Hintergrund:Am besten IF  ansonsten grau oder schwarz und er schlägt so wie du bei deimem avater !


DANKE !!!!!
schonmal wen du meins annimmst


----------



## dobro (13. Oktober 2007)

Rasse: Nachtelf (weise harre)
Geschlecht: männlich 
Waffe(n): erdwächter
Ausrüstung: arena set 2
Hintergrund dunkel


----------



## Åndre1 (13. Oktober 2007)

Hallo.

Würde gerne einen Untoten Schurken haben. bitte Männlich
Mit den beiden Arena waffen pls (die Schwerter)
mit T6 rüssi auser kopfteil da pls das T1 oder Heroic ini (Leder teil)
am besten mit Unterstadt hintergrund
bitte einfach wie er dransteht aber nicht mit gezogernen waffen büdde und er soll einfach gerade ausschauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kannst ja Per Nachricht oder hier Posten Danke dir schonmall im vorraus !

Super sache finde ich!


----------



## Beko61 (13. Oktober 2007)

Rasse:Untot
Klasse: Hexenmeister
Waffe: PvP Waffe
Geschlecht: Männlich
Rüstung:T6
Hintergrund: Schwarzer Tempel
Bewegung: Casten ,also des wenn er Schreckensross oder nen Begleiter hervorruft, aber nur wie der des castet...nicht jez jemanden beschwören oder so
wäre echt nett


----------



## Daroon13 (13. Oktober 2007)

ich hätte gern das hier^^:
Rasse: Gom
Klasse: Hexenmeister
Geschlecht: Männlich
Equip: Full T4
Waffe: Überbringer des Todes
Position: Normal 
Blickwinkel: von vorne


----------



## Optikblue (13. Oktober 2007)

Hi hätte gerne (wenn ihr noch macht) eine

   1.Rasse: Nachtelfen
   2.Geschlecht: Weiblich
   3. Gesichtstyp: Egal
   4. Haartyp: Lange Haare offen
   5. Haarfarbe: Lila
   6.Hautfarbe: Lila
   7. Rüstung (englisch): T5 Deathmantle (Helm nicht anzeigen)
   8. Waffe Mainhand (englisch): Warglaive of Azzinoth
   9. Waffe Offhand (englisch): Warglaive of Azzinoth
   10. Wappenrock: Tabard of Frost
   11. Pose : Langsam Gehend nach links ,Leicht schräg 
   12.Hintergrund: Darnassuss wenns geht sonst egal
 So das müsste es gewesen sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 schonmal danke im voraus

Mfg Optikblue


----------



## Jaaber (14. Oktober 2007)

Huhu,
würde mich riesig über:


*Rasse:* Tauren
*Geschlecht:* Männlich
*Klasse:* Hunter
*Waffe(n):* Sunfury Bow of the Phoenix  in der Hand und aufm Rücken Legacy
*Ausrüstung:* Jaaber@Armory (Schultern: Arena2, Helm: T4, kein Wappenrock)
*Hintergrund:* Thunder Bluff aKa Donnerfels
*Animation:* von vorne, bereit zum schießen
*Edit:* grad das mit den hintergründen gelesen, wär cool, wenn du einfach den von deinem Ava nehmen könntest, wenn's nit geht einfach schwarz

freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



danke schonmal im voraus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Juliy (14. Oktober 2007)

Hiho Buffed User.

Ich habe auch mal ein paar Avatare gemacht.
Schreibt einfach ob sie euch gefallen wenn ja dürft ihr sie gern benutzen.

Mfg.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viel Spaß damit.


----------



## Tikume (14. Oktober 2007)

Themen zusammengeführt. Nichts gegen eure Avatar-aktionen, aber es muss auch nicht jeden Tag ein neuer Thread gemacht werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meistertaure (14. Oktober 2007)

Hi,
ich hätte gerne einen 
Tauren Krieger mit T4 und Königsverteidiger (mit Mungo)  und Schild von Gruul.
Er sollte langsam mit gezogenen Waffen gehen.


----------



## Ghosty 123 (14. Oktober 2007)

Moin,

erstmal ein Vorwort an den Macher der Avatare. Ich finds nett das du dich hier so reinhängst.

Ich hätte sehr gern:

Rasse: Gnom
Geschlecht: Männlich
Gesichtstyp: Roter Vollbart
Waffe: Gladistab
Ausrüstung: Mage T6 oder auch ein anderes.
Hintergrund: Ironforge, wenns nicht geht dann in Weiss.
Animation: Beim tanzen und am besten relativ nah dran, so das man ihn gut sehen kann.

Vielen Dank schonmal im vorraus. 
Liebe Grüße Ghosty!

Edit: Hab mir grad meinen eigenen Avatar gemacht!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://profile.imageshack.us/user/widox​


----------



## Aselina (14. Oktober 2007)

Bitte 1mal weiblicher Menschen Krieger mit t5 und beide Arena Gladiatorfaustwaffen danke im vorhinein


----------



## Juliy (14. Oktober 2007)

Aselina schrieb:


> Bitte 1mal weiblicher Menschen Krieger mit t5 und beide Arena Gladiatorfaustwaffen danke im vorhinein




Hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Juliy (14. Oktober 2007)

Meistertaure schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich hätte gerne einen
> Tauren Krieger mit T4 und Königsverteidiger (mit Mungo)  und Schild von Gruul.
> Er sollte langsam mit gezogenen Waffen gehen.




Auch deins:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Juliy (14. Oktober 2007)

Optikblue schrieb:


> Hi hätte gerne (wenn ihr noch macht) eine
> 
> 1.Rasse: Nachtelfen
> 2.Geschlecht: Weiblich
> ...




Bitteschön ^^'




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tobwin (14. Oktober 2007)

1. Hautfarbe: grau/blau
2. Gesichtstyp: süss
3. Haartyp: stehend kurz
4. Haarfarbe: schwarz
5. Rüstung (englisch): T6 in schattengestalt wenn möglich
6. Waffe Mainhand (englisch): The Nexus Key
7. Waffe Offhand (englisch): nein
8. Wappenrock: nein

wenn möglich mit nem aq hintergrund


----------



## Juliy (14. Oktober 2007)

#BaSHeD schrieb:


> Hi ich hätte gerne:
> 
> Rasse: Tauren (braunes Fell)
> 
> ...




Hier deine 2 Ava's:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntara (14. Oktober 2007)

Will auch was ham 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

:

Rasse: Gnom
Geschlecht: weiblich
Waffe(n): Stab der Auflösung
Ausrüstung: T6 Magier
Hintergrund: Schwarz
Animation: beschämt wenns geht, ansonsten einfach am laufen, aber langsam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielen dank schon mal, find ich echt klasse diesen Thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melian (14. Oktober 2007)

Waffe einstecken beim modelviewer.

Auf Character und dann auf "Seathe Weapons" oder nur "s" drücken ^^


----------



## Juliy (14. Oktober 2007)

Dundlag schrieb:


> Für mich pls das hier:
> 
> Rasse: Zwerg (m)
> Klasse: Schurke
> ...




Da:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fabiostos (14. Oktober 2007)

Hätte auch gern so einen wenns keine Umstände macht:

Nachtelf Hunter
Frisur: Wird durch helm verdeckt
Arena Set 1 Equiped (Hunter)
Waffe http://wow.buffed.de/?i=27526
Umhang (wenns geht) http://wow.buffed.de/?i=29994
Haltung: was cooles wird dir schon einfalln^^
Hintergrund:  schwarz

Wenns nicht zuvie umstände macht hätt ich den selben auch gern nochmal auf nem netherdrachen (blauer)
Der Hintergrund für den dann den himmel der scherbi wenns geht, wenn ned schwarz

schonmal ganz liebes danke schön das ihr sowas einfach macht, weiter so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -SaVer- (14. Oktober 2007)

Hallo 

Ich hätte gerne : 

Rasse: Mensch
Geschlecht: Männlich 
Waffe(n): http://wow.buffed.de/?i=28267 und http://wow.buffed.de/?i=29346
Ausrüstung: T4 Schurke (Helm http://wow.buffed.de/?i=28796) (Füße http://wow.buffed.de/?i=27467)(Handschuhe http://wow.buffed.de/?i=28776)
Hintergrund: Stormwind Häuser 

Er sollte mit gezogenen Waffe schlagen 


Und wenn es nicht zu viel aufwand macht hätte ich noch 2 Freunde die auch gerne welche hätten aber nicht regestriet sind (wenn du nur eine machst bitte meine zuerst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


Rasse: Mensch 
Geschlecht: Männlich 
Waffe(n): http://wow.buffed.de/?i=28794 (mit wildheit)
Ausrüstung: T4 Krieger 
Hintergrund: Thunderbluff hintergrund wie bei dir ^^

Bitte so seidlich stehend wie man sieht das das Blut runterläuft 


Rasse: Untoter 
Geschlecht: Mänlich 
Waffe(n):http://wow.buffed.de/?i=22812 (bitte wie er grade schiesst)
Ausrüstung: T5 Schurke 
Hintergrund: Stormwind Häuser

Wie schon oben gesagt wie er grade mit seiner Armbust schiesst 


Hoffe du kannst das für mich und meine Freunde machen 


Mfg SaVer


----------



## Juliy (14. Oktober 2007)

Huntara schrieb:


> Will auch was ham
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EmoteShy ging nicht, war auf der langsamsten Stufe sogar zu schnell.
Stab der Auflösung ist gar nicht im ModelView drin.
Hoffe die Gnomin hier gefällt dir auch, wenn du was anderes möchtest poste einfach.


----------



## Huntara (14. Oktober 2007)

Juliy schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Super vielen dank!! Klar gefällt mir meine "Traumfigur"! Schaun wir mal ob ich es denn
auch soweit schaffe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Also vielen dank!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Juliy (14. Oktober 2007)

Fabiostos schrieb:


> Hätte auch gern so einen wenns keine Umstände macht:
> 
> Nachtelf Hunter
> Frisur: Wird durch helm verdeckt
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pro1000 (14. Oktober 2007)

hii

erstmal großes lob an den avatarmacher ^^ 

hier ist mein char: 

Rasse: Mensch
Geschlecht: weiblich
Klasse:  Priester
Equip: Das T5 set voll mit dem heiler streitkolben vom prinzen , falls möglich
ach , am besten auch im laufen^^

ich danke schonmal im vorraus 

mfg heranis


----------



## Fabiostos (14. Oktober 2007)

Super danke dir, mach weiter so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
nochmal großes danke


----------



## Hotgoblin (14. Oktober 2007)

hätte gerne :
nachtelf

druide

waffe: gladiatorstab (erbarmungsloser)

Rüsi: t6 set 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hotgoblin (14. Oktober 2007)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> hätte gerne :
> nachtelf
> 
> druide
> ...



noch geschlecht: weiblich DD


----------



## Rodonas (14. Oktober 2007)

Hab mir mal ne Signatur mit PS gemacht: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein bisschen WoW-Schrifft, WoW-Rand und das ganze sieht schon ganz Ok aus.


----------



## M1ghtymage (14. Oktober 2007)

> Warglaive of Azzinoth


Die, die du da benutzt sind nicht die Kriegsgleven von Azzinoth weisstu?
Die sehen glaube ich so aus 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Juliy (14. Oktober 2007)

Foyer schrieb:


> Ich hätte das gerne:
> Rasse: Nachtelf
> 
> Geschlecht: Männlich
> ...




Bitteschön ^^'




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Juliy (14. Oktober 2007)

pro1000 schrieb:


> hii
> 
> erstmal großes lob an den avatarmacher ^^
> 
> ...




Hier: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dalai (14. Oktober 2007)

Ich hätte gerne

Rasse: Nachtelf
Geschlecht: Weiblich
Waffe: 2x Klinge der Unendlichkeit
Ausrüstung: T6 schurke
Hintergrund: Schwarz
Kann er bitte laufen mit den waffen in der hand

thx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Juliy (14. Oktober 2007)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> noch geschlecht: weiblich DD







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Juliy (14. Oktober 2007)

dalai schrieb:


> Ich hätte gerne
> 
> Rasse: Nachtelf
> Geschlecht: Weiblich
> ...




Die Waffe gibt es noch nicht im Modelview. Hab dafür 2 nette Dolche genommen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wokolon (14. Oktober 2007)

Hi
ich hätte gern n 
Human Warlock
mit arena season 2
dem gladiator staff
mit namen Wókolon =)


----------



## dalai (14. Oktober 2007)

Diese Waffen sind auch geil.
Vielen Dank!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Optikblue (14. Oktober 2007)

Hab mich auch mal mit dem modelview. mal ausprobiert ist sogesehen auch ganz einfach aber wenn ich es dann speicher und dann angucken bzw. hochladen will habe ich nur ein schwarzes bild kann mir wer dabei weiterhelfen???

danke schon mal im voraus

MfG Optikblue


----------



## Juliy (14. Oktober 2007)

Wokolon schrieb:


> Hi
> ich hätte gern n
> Human Warlock
> mit arena season 2
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Juliy (14. Oktober 2007)

Gogo mehr Avataraufträge ^^'
Mache gern Avatare als Hobby


----------



## Shaure (14. Oktober 2007)

ich hätte gerne : 
mensch paladin, t4, aschenbringer als waffe, wappenrock der blutritter, hintergrund schwarz, wenns geht kämpfend, ansonsten irgendwas


----------



## Juliy (14. Oktober 2007)

Shaure schrieb:


> ich hätte gerne :
> mensch paladin, t4, aschenbringer als waffe, wappenrock der blutritter, hintergrund schwarz, wenns geht kämpfend, ansonsten irgendwas




Hier deine Angstblase ^^'




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taure-auf-melee-cruck (14. Oktober 2007)

ich hätte gern tauren schami in  Thunder Bluff (Donnerfels) mit T6 + 2x Netherbann

Bitte reitend auf den Zul Gurub Tiger


----------



## Misticrazzer (14. Oktober 2007)

Rasse: Untote
Geschlecht: Weiblich
Waffe: der nexus-schlüssel
Ausrüstung: T5 magier
Hintergrund: Black-Tempel oder Schwarz
kann sie bitte scorche/verbrennen casten?! wär echt geil
fals der gehen sollte, dann kannst die beine auch weglassen, also dass man sie näher sieht.

danke schonmal im vorraus!


----------



## Vancleaf (14. Oktober 2007)

Hallo 

Ich hätte gerne 
Rasse: Blutelf / Mänlich / Mit schwarzen Haren und Zopf nach hinten 
Klasse : Schurke
Rüstung : Komplet T5 
Waffe Off Hand: Kralle von Azshara
Waffe Main Hand : Kralle von Azshara
Stiefel :Stiefel des Schurken
Verzauberung : Auf beiden Waffen Mungo

Als Hintergrund Schwarz


----------



## SohnDesRaben (14. Oktober 2007)

Sehr schöne Avatare habt ihr hier.

Hätte gern: 

Rasse: Mensch - Krieger
Geschlecht: Männlich
Waffe(n): Verzweiflung (2H-Schwert aus Kara)
Ausrüstung: T4
Hintergrund: Schwarz
Animation: eine Schlaganimation

Vielen herzlichen Dank!


----------



## Teorlinas (14. Oktober 2007)

Hi.
Du machst dir Mühe. Dickes Lob.
Ich möchte auch einen. ;-)

Rasse: Blutelf
Geschlecht: Männlich
Paladin mit irgendwas nettem an T-rüssi. 
Waffe: Höllenhäscher. ansonsten ein nettes dickes 2-Handschwert
Hintergrund egal, such dir was passendes aus


----------



## Optikblue (14. Oktober 2007)

da du das ja so gerne machst und es bei mir net klappt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
hätte noch gerne nen gnom weiblich , rosa harre mit den beiden zöpfen in jedem ohr 2ohringe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und nen niedliches gesicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Rüstung t4 mage Gürtel: Nethershard Girdle Schuhe: Boots of Blasting
Waffenhand: Bloodmaw Magus-Blade  Schildhand: Chronicle of Dark Secrets

Pose: Nach Rechts gehend leicht schräg (nicht laufend)^^ hintergrund Schwarz und nen bissl ransumen das man den ganzen gnom gut erkennt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Danke schonmal im voraus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG Optikblue


----------



## Juliy (14. Oktober 2007)

taure-auf-melee-cruck schrieb:


> ich hätte gern tauren schami in  Thunder Bluff (Donnerfels) mit T6 + 2x Netherbann
> 
> Bitte reitend auf den Zul Gurub Tiger






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Netherbann gibt es noch nicht im Moment,
falls du was anderes willst schreib mir ne Message.


----------



## Zwergenhirn (14. Oktober 2007)

ich hätte gerne human priest mit t5 und dem caster dolch vom prinzen hintergrund stormwind am besten stehend mit waffen ind der hand


----------



## Juliy (14. Oktober 2007)

Misticrazzer schrieb:


> Rasse: Untote
> Geschlecht: Weiblich
> Waffe: der nexus-schlüssel
> Ausrüstung: T5 magier
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Casts kann man leider nicht richtig einbauen. Sorry.


----------



## Ghosty 123 (14. Oktober 2007)

So hab auch noch einen gemacht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://profile.imageshack.us/user/widox​


----------



## Juliy (14. Oktober 2007)

Vancleaf schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich hätte gerne
> Rasse: Blutelf / Mänlich / Mit schwarzen Haren und Zopf nach hinten
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kralle von Azshara ist EINZIGARTIG. Also kann man sie nur 1x nehmen.


Viel Spaß damit


----------



## Briefklammer (14. Oktober 2007)

Rasse:Untoter Männlich
Klasse:Schurke
Rüstung:T5 oder T6
Waffen:keine
der soll einfach gehn


----------



## Juliy (14. Oktober 2007)

SohnDesRaben schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Avatare habt ihr hier.
> 
> Hätte gern:
> 
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (14. Oktober 2007)

> Kralle von Azshara ist EINZIGARTIG. Also kann man sie nur 1x nehmen.



C'est Wurst:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So richtig?

oder so?:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüner ging die Waffe nich


----------



## Infèrnál (14. Oktober 2007)

Rasse:Untoter Männlich
Klasse:Schurke
Rüstung:T6
Waffen: Kriegsgleve von Azzinoth (das Set hallt
wenns geht den helm mit anzeigen
Zuschlagen wäre nett


----------



## HarryPeter (14. Oktober 2007)

Hallo, ich hätte sehr gerne einen

Rasse: Zwerg
Klasse:Krieger
Rüstung:T4 Tank
Waffen: Der Sonnenverteidiger
Schild: Wappen der Sha'tar

bitte wenn es geht vor dem IF-Loginbild


mfg

Harryperter


----------



## Juliy (14. Oktober 2007)

Teorlinas schrieb:


> Hi.
> Du machst dir Mühe. Dickes Lob.
> Ich möchte auch einen. ;-)
> 
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bitteschön


----------



## Stevster (14. Oktober 2007)

Is vllt bissl spät, aber wäre es möglich mir nen Avatar zu machen?^^
Orc Hunter Mänlich im vollen T4 mit dem Bogen vom Prinz aus kara
Gehend wäre schön^^ Hintergrund is egal.... Mach mir ne Freude^^
Danke im vorraus^^


----------



## Mariza (14. Oktober 2007)

huhu,

Ich hätte gerne

Rasse: Nachtelf
Geschlecht: Weiblich
Frisur: Blaue Haare mit 2 Zöpfen
Waffe: 2x Gladiator Dolche mit der verzauberung Mungo
Ausrüstung: Arena Season 2 Schurke ohne nen Wams bitte
Hintergrund: Schwarz
Kann sie bitte laufen mit den Waffen in der Hand

recht herzlichen dank


----------



## Teorlinas (14. Oktober 2007)

Geil. Dickes Danke!!!


----------



## Juliy (14. Oktober 2007)

Optikblue schrieb:


> da du das ja so gerne machst und es bei mir net klappt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Juliy (14. Oktober 2007)

Zwergenhirn schrieb:


> ich hätte gerne human priest mit t5 und dem caster dolch vom prinzen hintergrund stormwind am besten stehend mit waffen ind der hand







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Katze (14. Oktober 2007)

moin!

Klasse: Magier
Charakter: Gnom
Equip: full erbarmungslosen!
Stab: kriegsstab des erbermungslosen gladiator
Mount: auf einem Netherdrachen wenn es geht ! aber so dass man den gnom noch sieht^^
und der drache soll fliegen! 
und er soll blau oder so sein ! 
danke schonmal im vorraus!

und


einen einen full erbarmungslosen schami mit dem erbarmungslosen streitkolben ! der soll einfach angreifen... wie .. egal es soll cool aussschauen ^^..
thx schonmal im vorraus!
und wie kann man das amchen dass wenn man was schreibt unter so bei der signatur oder was das is die chars angezeigt werden ?


----------



## Vexoka (14. Oktober 2007)

Wie komme ich an das arena 2 set  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Juliy (14. Oktober 2007)

Stevster schrieb:


> Is vllt bissl spät, aber wäre es möglich mir nen Avatar zu machen?^^
> Orc Hunter Mänlich im vollen T4 mit dem Bogen vom Prinz aus kara
> Gehend wäre schön^^ Hintergrund is egal.... Mach mir ne Freude^^
> Danke im vorraus^^




Gern ^^'
Hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Juliy (14. Oktober 2007)

Mariza schrieb:


> huhu,
> 
> Ich hätte gerne
> 
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn jemand die neue Liste mir zuschickt, bzw den Link, wo dann auch Mungo Enchant usw. drauf ist, bearbeite ich dass gerne ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Juliy (14. Oktober 2007)

Kátzé schrieb:


> moin!
> 
> Klasse: Magier
> Charakter: Gnom
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Juliy (14. Oktober 2007)

HarryPeter schrieb:


> Hallo, ich hätte sehr gerne einen
> 
> Rasse: Zwerg
> Klasse:Krieger
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Katze (14. Oktober 2007)

wow danke !!!
aber könntest du den schami nochmal machen ..?
so dass auch der kopf von erbarmungslosen gladi angezeigt wird... also ich mag den helm sehen ...
danke im vorraus!!


----------



## Juliy (14. Oktober 2007)

Kátzé schrieb:


> wow danke !!!
> aber könntest du den schami nochmal machen ..?
> so dass auch der kopf von erbarmungslosen gladi angezeigt wird... also ich mag den helm sehen ...
> danke im vorraus!!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Katze (14. Oktober 2007)

ähm...
ich sagte ich mag den helm sehen :S...
pls wäre echt nett...


----------



## Juliy (14. Oktober 2007)

Kátzé schrieb:


> ähm...
> ich sagte ich mag den helm sehen :S...
> pls wäre echt nett...




Ja ist gut man ich bin auch nicht perfekt ok ? Hatte dass falsche hochgeladen -.-'


----------



## Stevster (14. Oktober 2007)

Geil danke^^ Sag mal, könntest evtl auch nen tanzenden Ava machen?^^ Auch männlicher Orc hunter im T4 gewand, aber mit der "Döneraxt" von Gruul aufm rücken und ohne Wams^^


----------



## Juliy (14. Oktober 2007)

Stevster schrieb:


> Geil danke^^ Sag mal, könntest evtl auch nen tanzenden Ava machen?^^ Auch männlicher Orc hunter im T4 gewand, aber mit der "Döneraxt" von Gruul aufm rücken und ohne Wams^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Döneraxt haste auf dem Rücken ^^'


----------



## Kittylily (14. Oktober 2007)

HI ich wollt erstma sagen das ich das was ihr da macht total geil finde!, nun zu meinem char:
mensch hexer , weiblich, gesicht egal, haare: blond wie sie ins gesicht herreinragen, rüssi: t4! ohne helm!!!
waffen: großschwert des alptraums und Lampe des sternenhetzers!
wappenrock: keinen, so position: so laufend mit gezogener waffe! 


schonmal Thx im vorraus!


----------



## Lalunah (14. Oktober 2007)

Hallo ihr lieben!

ich glaube ich wurde übersehen (ist ja auch kein wunder bei dem andrang hier^^)
ich poste meine anfrage nochmal und hoffe es wird nicht falsch verstanden (will keinen drängen)
wenn ihr zeit habt bitte bitte macht mir so´ein tolles ava!!
ich find das echt klasse dass ihr euch für die ganzen wow-verrückten hier so viel mühe macht :-))
weiter so!!

Geschlecht: weiblich
Rasse: Mensch
Klasse: Hexenmeister
Gesicht: so wie bei http://img444.imageshack.us/img444/313/unbenanntiu7.jpg
Frisur: so wie bei http://img444.imageshack.us/img444/313/unbenanntiu7.jpg
Haarfarbe: blond
Körperfarbe: eine eher helle
Waffe: Todesbringer ... auf engl. Deadbringer (?)
RüstungVP Level 70 Set ohne Helm
Hintergrund: http://www.wargamer.com/reviews/world_of_w...20Stormwind.jpg
Animation: zaubern oder einfach nur stehen
Kamera: von vorne wenns geht oder etwas seitlich

das wäre so klasse wenn das geht :-)))))))


----------



## ShaddowwAuf Veklor (14. Oktober 2007)

Hi,
würd mich freuen wenn du mir ein ava amchen
Rasse:Nachtelf
Geschlecht:Männlich
Waffe(n): Klinge der Ehrlosigkeit, Klinge der Unbendigkeit
Ausrüstung:T6 schurke
Hintergrund:Sturmwind 

Wäre echt nett wenn du mir ein ava erstellen könntetst.
Finde des echt nett von dir.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mfg
Shadooww


----------



## ShaddowwAuf Veklor (14. Oktober 2007)

uppps...noch was vergessen...
Haarfarbe:grün
Hautfarbe:relativ hell
und langsam gehend pls
ja die frisur noch....am nesten wäre kurz
also nomal thx...
Mfg
Shadooww


----------



## Juliy (14. Oktober 2007)

Kittylily schrieb:


> HI ich wollt erstma sagen das ich das was ihr da macht total geil finde!, nun zu meinem char:
> mensch hexer , weiblich, gesicht egal, haare: blond wie sie ins gesicht herreinragen, rüssi: t4! ohne helm!!!
> waffen: großschwert des alptraums und Lampe des sternenhetzers!
> wappenrock: keinen, so position: so laufend mit gezogener waffe!
> schonmal Thx im vorraus!







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dintraos (14. Oktober 2007)

Huhu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gnom Warlock Männlich (bitte mit dem gleichen Bart und Frisur wie im Buffed-profil ( http://my.buffed.de/user/200873 ) 
Eisschattenzwirn-Set 
Kapuze des Schlachtenzauberers ( http://wow.buffed.de/?i=24267 )
Wappenrock des Frosts ( http://wow.buffed.de/?i=23709 )
Berührung des Sturms ( http://wow.buffed.de/?i=29317 )
Gürtel des Chefingenieurs ( http://wow.buffed.de/?i=30516 (wehe wenn wer lacht weil der grün is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ))
Arena Stab ( http://wow.buffed.de/?i=24557 )

sollte nach rechts (also ins forum gucken) und die "ganz normale stand-animation" haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




danke schonmal!


MfG Din


----------



## Åndre1 (14. Oktober 2007)

Hallo.

Würde gerne einen Untoten Schurken haben. bitte Männlich
Mit den beiden Arena waffen pls (die Schwerter)
mit T6 rüssi auser kopfteil da pls das T1 oder Heroic ini (Leder teil)
am besten mit Unterstadt hintergrund
bitte einfach wie er dransteht aber nicht mit gezogernen waffen büdde und er soll einfach gerade ausschauen 

Kannst ja bitte wenn möglich Per Nachricht Thx :S ^^


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Super sache finde ich!


----------



## Juliy (14. Oktober 2007)

Kittylily schrieb:


> HI ich wollt erstma sagen das ich das was ihr da macht total geil finde!, nun zu meinem char:
> mensch hexer , weiblich, gesicht egal, haare: blond wie sie ins gesicht herreinragen, rüssi: t4! ohne helm!!!
> waffen: großschwert des alptraums und Lampe des sternenhetzers!
> wappenrock: keinen, so position: so laufend mit gezogener waffe!
> schonmal Thx im vorraus!




Gladiator Set oder BG Set ?


----------



## Juliy (14. Oktober 2007)

ShaddowwAuf schrieb:


> uppps...noch was vergessen...
> Haarfarbe:grün
> Hautfarbe:relativ hell
> und langsam gehend pls
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Juliy (14. Oktober 2007)

Åndre schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> Würde gerne einen Untoten Schurken haben. bitte Männlich
> Mit den beiden Arena waffen pls (die Schwerter)
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kittylily (14. Oktober 2007)

Gladiator Set pls Danke!Genau so aber wär nett wenn du die haare anders machst ! 
so is perfekt aber die haarfarbe soll so bleiben bloß die haare wie bei http://img444.imageshack.us/img444/313/unbenanntiu7.jpg  ! Danke


----------



## Juliy (14. Oktober 2007)

Dintraos schrieb:


> Huhu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kittylily (14. Oktober 2007)

Mein Dad meint grad das er auch n char habn möchte:
Draenei magier
mit t6 ohne helm
dazu großschwert des alptraums mit laterne des sternenhetzers
dann das gesicht+haare+ haarfarbe so wie hier aloso auf dem foto^^


----------



## AttontheLightbringer (14. Oktober 2007)

Menschen Paladin männlich
T6 und dazu passende Teile
Kristallspitze von Karabor
Teufelssteinbollwerk
Hintergrund schwarz
er soll einen zauber wirken
danke im vorraus^^


----------



## Dintraos (14. Oktober 2007)

Juliy schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





hmmm... ginge das auchnoch mit der Eisschattenzwirnrobe ( http://wow.buffed.de/?i=21871 ) und mit nem transparenten Hintergrund?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dankööö 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Juliy (14. Oktober 2007)

AttontheLightbringer schrieb:


> Menschen Paladin männlich
> T6 und dazu passende Teile
> Kristallspitze von Karabor
> Teufelssteinbollwerk
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Deine Imba Waffen gibts noch nicht ^^'


----------



## Kittylily (14. Oktober 2007)

@Juliy:
Könntest du die beiden chars jetz nochmal machen? den hexer und den mage? wie auf seite 39 und 38 beschrieben?


----------



## Juliy (14. Oktober 2007)

Kittylily schrieb:


> @Juliy:
> Könntest du die beiden chars jetz nochmal machen? den hexer und den mage? wie auf seite 39 und 38 beschrieben?




Knallhartes Nein.
Ich habe keine Lust von ein und der selben Person 
die Avatare 3 oder mehrmals nachzubearbeiten.
Ausserdem sooo genau wie auf einem Bild kann ichs nicht machen.


----------



## corliote (14. Oktober 2007)

ich hätte gerne:
einen männlichen draenei schamanen mit t5 und die Gladiatoren Streitkolben. Hintergrund ironforge


----------



## Juliy (14. Oktober 2007)

corliote schrieb:


> ich hätte gerne:
> einen männlichen draenei schamanen mit t5 und die Gladiatoren Streitkolben. Hintergrund ironforge







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xanie (14. Oktober 2007)

Juliy wenn du lust hast könntest du ja mein Avatar machen, von Seite 33 letzter Beiträg. 
Wäre voll nett von dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wurd glaub ich leider übersehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja so viele Aufträge wie ihr bekommen habt, verständlich.
mfG Xanie *wave* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Juliy (14. Oktober 2007)

Xanie schrieb:


> Tach
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


----------



## Xanie (14. Oktober 2007)

Danke schön ^^


----------



## Momzer (14. Oktober 2007)

Hi,
Human Mage
 T3 complete
Arena stab
wenn sowas geht castet er grad was
hintergrund OG (ja og als alli !)
danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Juliy (14. Oktober 2007)

Momzer schrieb:


> Hi,
> Human Mage
> T3 complete
> Arena stab
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dergee (14. Oktober 2007)

Hi 
Nachtelf Druide Männlich
T3 Komplet
Druiden Stab aus Hyjal 2ter Boss
Hintergrund hmm Black Tempel wenns geht^^


----------



## Achrak (14. Oktober 2007)

Hallo

Mir bitte einen männlichen Tauren Druiden, ganz in schwarz mit Nasenring, schwarzen Standarthörnern und zwei Zöpfen links und rechts vom Kopf.

T6 Set, Pfeiler der Wildheit auf dem Rücken , Cenarius Wappenrock
Hintergrund wenns geht Feralas / Moonglade.

Thx und Mfg Achrak


----------



## Kaize (14. Oktober 2007)

Hi ich hätte gern einen :
Mensch Magier
Komplettes T4 Gladiator, irgendwelche schuhe, die sind ja net im set
Arena stab
Auf dem mount von Baron Rivendare
im gehen


----------



## bjoerng (14. Oktober 2007)

hi.
machst wirklich klasse ava respeckt.

hät gern:

Rasse:Untot
Klasse:HExer
Geschlecht:Männlich
Waffe(n):Nen schönen Dolch+Nebenhand
Ausrüstung:T6
Hintergrund:Rot/Schwarz


thx


----------



## Juliy (14. Oktober 2007)

Dergee schrieb:


> Hi
> Nachtelf Druide Männlich
> T3 Komplet
> Druiden Stab aus Hyjal 2ter Boss
> Hintergrund hmm Black Tempel wenns geht^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit 2. Boss Dudustab Hyal kann ich nix anfangen ^^'


----------



## Ghosty 123 (14. Oktober 2007)

noch ein neues von mir:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://profile.imageshack.us/user/widox


----------



## Juliy (14. Oktober 2007)

Achrak schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Mir bitte einen männlichen Tauren Druiden, ganz in schwarz mit Nasenring, schwarzen Standarthörnern und zwei Zöpfen links und rechts vom Kopf.
> 
> ...








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Juliy (14. Oktober 2007)

Kaize schrieb:


> Hi ich hätte gern einen :
> Mensch Magier
> Komplettes T4 Gladiator, irgendwelche schuhe, die sind ja net im set
> Arena stab
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Infèrnál (14. Oktober 2007)

Ich hätte gerne

Rasse:Untoter Männlich
Klasse:Schurke
Rüstung:T6
Waffen: Kriegsgleve von Azzinoth (das Set hallt)
wenns geht den helm mit anzeigen
Zuschlagen wäre nett


----------



## Juliy (14. Oktober 2007)

bjoerng schrieb:


> hi.
> machst wirklich klasse ava respeckt.
> 
> hät gern:
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (14. Oktober 2007)

Ach dann geb ich auch mal was in Auftrag.

Ich hätte gerne einen männl. Zwerg Krieger. 
Mit einem langen Bart und langen Haaren in Braun. siehe mein momentaner Avatar. 

Equipement. Rüssi -> Arena s2 equip aber ohne sichtbarem helm. umhang : der aussem pvp, dieser ... des landsknechts eben.

Waffe: Löwenherzrichtklinge
wappenrock : der von aldor
Haltung : ein langsamer gang.

achja, das was nicht im set ist, einfach durch die epic pvp sachen ersetzen
so, dass ist wohl alles oder?

bedanke mich schon mal

mfg mondryx


----------



## KevinZumbo (14. Oktober 2007)

Ich hätte ganz gerne nen Troll Mage
mit:
Arena s2 set und gladi Stab

Animation: Ka im stehen ein wenig rummwackeln oder so.

Währe echt nice!

Thx schonmal!


----------



## Juliy (14. Oktober 2007)

Infèrnál schrieb:


> Ich hätte gerne
> 
> Rasse:Untoter Männlich
> Klasse:Schurke
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Infèrnál (14. Oktober 2007)

thx nice ava


----------



## Juliy (14. Oktober 2007)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Ach dann geb ich auch mal was in Auftrag.
> 
> Ich hätte gerne einen männl. Zwerg Krieger.
> Mit einem langen Bart und langen Haaren in Braun. siehe mein momentaner Avatar.
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Juliy (14. Oktober 2007)

KevinZumbo schrieb:


> Ich hätte ganz gerne nen Troll Mage
> mit:
> Arena s2 set und gladi Stab
> 
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dunkelwolf (14. Oktober 2007)

Hi  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich hab grad mal wieder reingeschaut und bin total geplättet von all den feinen Avas  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bei der Gelegenheit würde ich fragen, ob ich auch einen bekmmen könnte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nachtelf (weiblich) Jäger
helle Haut haben und ein liebes Gesicht victory.gif
Rüstung: T2 Set (Rüstung des Drachenjägers = Dragonstalker Armor) aber ohne Helm. 
Waffen: Keine
Die Haare sollten hellblau sein und es sollte der Zopf sein, der über die Schulter runterhängt.
Wäre super, wenn sie einfach nur dasteht oder schräg in das Forum schaut.


vielen dank schonmal
Dunkelwolf


----------



## Tianus (14. Oktober 2007)

huhu =)

Rasse : Blutelf female
Klasse : Mage
1. Hautfarbe. egal
2. Gesichtstyp : egal
3. Haartyp : egal
4. Haarfarbe ; egal
5. Rüstung T5
6. Waffe: Apostle of Argus

ab besten laufen oder so 
danke im voraus


----------



## Kangaroo (14. Oktober 2007)

Huhu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hätte gern einmal Mensch Weiblich Mage

1. Hautfarbe : gebräunt
2. Gesichtstyp : blaue augen
3. Haartyp : pferdeschwanz
4. Haarfarbe : blond
5. Rüstung : Eisschattenzwirnset + zauberschlagset
6. Waffe Mainhand : stab vom kurator

animation am wäre geil casten oder buffen


danke schonma 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Juliy (14. Oktober 2007)

Dunkelwolf schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dunkelwolf (14. Oktober 2007)

Das ging fix, vielen Dank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Is super von dir, das du dir so mühe gibst, verdient echt respekt.


----------



## Juliy (14. Oktober 2007)

Tianus schrieb:


> huhu =)
> 
> Rasse : Blutelf female
> Klasse : Mage
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Waffe konnte ich nicht finden, Sorry.


----------



## Tianus (14. Oktober 2007)

Juliy schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




egal sieht auch so super aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Juliy (14. Oktober 2007)

Kangaroo schrieb:


> Huhu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Juliy (14. Oktober 2007)

Puuuuh, xD.

Ein Peon oder Oger würde nun sagen: ''Arbeit Arbeit''


----------



## Zaid (14. Oktober 2007)

Tianus schrieb:


> egal sieht auch so super aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Also ich hätte gerne 
Rasse: Nachtelf Männlich
Harre: lange weiße 
Hautfarbe: bläulich
Waffen: Kriegsgleve von Azzinoth (das Set hallt)
Bewegung: lässiges laufen 
Hintergrund: (nur wenn nicht zuviel arbeit macht stormwind)
Set: T5 wenn geht einmal mit helm und einmal ohne
Gesicht: normales

Danke schonmal im voraus ^^


----------



## Euchale (14. Oktober 2007)

Rasse : Untoter male
Klasse : Priest
1. Hautfarbe. grünblau
2. Gesichtstyp : mit herabhängendem kinn
3. Haartyp : Stachelfriesur
4. Haarfarbe ; schwarz
5. Rüstung: http://wow.buffed.de/?i=22276 http://wow.buffed.de/?i=12185 
6. Waffe: http://wow.buffed.de/?i=5197 http://wow.buffed.de/?i=16788
7. im Angreifen bitte

Schonmal danke im Vorraus *vorfreude*


----------



## Juliy (14. Oktober 2007)

Zaid schrieb:


> Also ich hätte gerne
> Rasse: Nachtelf Männlich
> Harre: lange weiße
> Hautfarbe: bläulich
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rEdiC (14. Oktober 2007)

Hi
erstma vielen dank für die Arbeit ich hätte dann auch mal gerne einen =)
Rasse:Troll
Geschlecht:M
Waffe(n):Kriegsstab des Erbarmunglosen Gladiators (glaube der heißt so also der vom Arena Set 2=
Ausrüstung:T5 Magier
Hintergrund:Nagrand wenns geht ^^


----------



## Juliy (14. Oktober 2007)

Euchale schrieb:


> Rasse : Untoter male
> Klasse : Priest
> 1. Hautfarbe. grünblau
> 2. Gesichtstyp : mit herabhängendem kinn
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nudelholz gibts nicht. ^^'


----------



## Kalamo (14. Oktober 2007)

Hi, ich hätte auch gerne einen Avatar

Rasse: Blutelf männlich
Klasse: Paladin

Erbarmungslose Gladiatoren Set wäre cool also Rüstung + Heiler 1h Kolben + Heiler Schild
Hintergrund wäre was aus dem Nethersturm cool

Ganz normal steht der da

Das wäre echt cool wenn du das machen könntest


----------



## Juliy (14. Oktober 2007)

rEdiC schrieb:


> Hi
> erstma vielen dank für die Arbeit ich hätte dann auch mal gerne einen =)
> Rasse:Troll
> Geschlecht:M
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Juliy (14. Oktober 2007)

Kalamo schrieb:


> Hi, ich hätte auch gerne einen Avatar
> 
> Rasse: Blutelf männlich
> Klasse: Paladin
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rEdiC (14. Oktober 2007)

Juliy schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hehe danke aber is das normal das der sich so shcnell bewegt?


----------



## Juliy (14. Oktober 2007)

rEdiC schrieb:


> hehe danke aber is das normal das der sich so shcnell bewegt?




Oh, nein. Schick mir nochmal privat ne Nachricht, schicke dir ein besseres nach.


----------



## Zaid (14. Oktober 2007)

Ich find das echt soooo ne geile Aktion von euch big thx an euch
Aber ich hab ne frage wie erstellt ihr die Avatars ? 
habt ihr dafür ein programm oder so und wenn ja wie kann ich selber avatars machen? 
MFG Zaid


----------



## Optikblue (14. Oktober 2007)

So dann versuch ich es nochmal

Also ich hab mich damit auch mal beschäftigt Avatare zu machen ist auch ganz einfach aber wenn ich es dann gespeichert habe und es hochlade bzw. angucken will habe ich nur ein schwarzes bild kann mir wer da weiterhelfen??


Danke schonmal imn voraus

MfG Optikblue


----------



## Kangaroo (14. Oktober 2007)

Juliy schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


auu das tut mir jetzt aber leid hab die falschen gesagt, meine anstatt zauberschlag, schlachtenzauberer.. 
wenns nicht allzu viel arbeit macht verbessern bitte wär cool.
danke für dieses schoma 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Luzîfer323 (14. Oktober 2007)

Hier Meinaaaa !!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *grins*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MuHaHaHa.... It´s a me MARIO !! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Also ich finds toll ^^


----------



## K0l0ss (14. Oktober 2007)

Luzîfer323 schrieb:


> Hier Meinaaaa !!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Rofl der ist geil. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daroon13 (14. Oktober 2007)

Ich hätte gern ein gern ein Nachtelfe krieger mit der ganzen t5 und und den königsverteidiger mit dem schild
Schild der undurchdringbaren dunkelheit mit gezogen waffe und im geh schritt bitte.


Danke im Voraus 
Mfg Daroon13  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Briefklammer (14. Oktober 2007)

Rasse:Untoter
Geschlecht:Männlich
Rüstung:T5
Waffe:die beiden Gladi kolben hab den namen vergessen
der soll nur gehn


----------



## Nightwin (14. Oktober 2007)

Hy Leute 

Ich hab da mal ne frage. Ich brauch n Avatar 

Grösse: nicht grösser wie 80x80
Er darf aber nicht grösser sein wie 4 KB

Geht es da einen animierten Avatar zu erstellen? 

Wenn ja könntet ihr mir einen solchen machen? 

Ich hätte gerne ne

Nachtelfen Druidin (also Weiblich) 
Blaue lange gerade haare 
(wenns geht noch die kratzspuren im gesicht) 

hmm am liebsten hätte ich das T3 des Dudus an (den helm aber ausgeblendet)
und als waffe den hier Stab der unendlichen Geheimnisse

Und falls das drinne liegt, kann sie sich umsehen? sich so hin und herdrehen?

Als hintergrund dann einfach schwarz

Wäre das möglich oder nicht?

Liebe grüsse Nightwin


----------



## Luzîfer323 (14. Oktober 2007)

So hier hab ich nu noch einen Space-Gnom:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


falls ihn jemand haben möcht... es gibt ihn Lieferung frei Haus.


----------



## AttontheLightbringer (14. Oktober 2007)

Ein dickes Danke! Mit den Waffen macht nix^^ Aber danke schön^^ Eins A  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## razielsun (14. Oktober 2007)

rasse: undeath
klasse: rouge

dieses rote, total geil aussehende t set.

soll für foren sein also bitte rechts auf den text guckend. und als animation nur das er sich etwas bewegt , doch keine starken bewegungen... vllt die "normale untoten steh animation"

hintergrund... schwarz... oder vllt auch ne version in weiß

perspektive: vllt von der brust ab, da kann man sich dann die waffen sparen... 

bitte!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZeroQool (14. Oktober 2007)

BLUEYE schrieb:


> ZeroQool: über solche leute wie dich rege ich mich auf. als erstes keine klasse, dann "2h arena kolben"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Klasseriester
Arena Kolben meinte ich für Heiler..Sry deswegn...aber lass stecken. Sowas kann ich mir sparen


----------



## Gearloose (14. Oktober 2007)

Daroon13 schrieb:


> Ich hätte gern ein gern ein Nachtelfe krieger mit der ganzen t5 und und den königsverteidiger mit dem schild
> Schild der undurchdringbaren dunkelheit mit gezogen waffe und im geh schritt bitte.
> Danke im Voraus
> Mfg Daroon13
> ...




Hab ma en paar Versionen gemacht:

Einma mit halbwegs passenden Schuhen und seitlich



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit Schuhen und gerade



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ohne Schuhe nochma das selbe^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gearloose (14. Oktober 2007)

Kangaroo schrieb:


> auu das tut mir jetzt aber leid hab die falschen gesagt, meine anstatt zauberschlag, schlachtenzauberer..
> wenns nicht allzu viel arbeit macht verbessern bitte wär cool.
> danke für dieses schoma
> 
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider noch mit Weste Robe gibts irgendwie nit^^


----------



## Zartek (14. Oktober 2007)

Also ich hätte gerne eien
Mensch
Magier
T6
Arena Stab
Als hintergrund Stormwind
er soll einen Pyro Casten


----------



## thoarak (14. Oktober 2007)

also ich hätte gern einen
m tauren
krieger
t6
Zwillingsklingen von Azzinoth 
i-wie mit seinen waffen rumfuchtelnd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (natürlich nur wenns geht)
im hintergrund was feuermäßiges

Danke schonma im vorraus echt n1!


----------



## Luzîfer323 (14. Oktober 2007)

So und wieder drei  neue Avatare zum 0 Tarif:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Na und sind doch gelungen oda ?   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x3n0n (14. Oktober 2007)

Hi, hätt gern nen Avatar von meinem Mage (siehe Sig.)
Wär cool wenn dus so hingriekst,d ass das aussieht wie b1ubbs Avatar (/zeigen ?)
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showuser=24318

Wenn das doof aussieht (Hand zu groß oder so) lass ihn einfach nur winken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hintergrund sw wäre noch ganz nice. Danke im vorraus...

MfG


----------



## Pattex89 (14. Oktober 2007)

Hätt GErn 

Druide
Nachtelf
Männlich
t2 Full 


Er sollte Dancen und der kOPF SOLLTE ZU SEHEN Sein

am besten Sturmwind im HIntergrund ansonsten Schwarz ^^


DANKE SCHONMAL°°!!!


----------



## Luzîfer323 (14. Oktober 2007)

Pattex89 schrieb:


> Hätt GErn
> 
> Druide
> Nachtelf
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bitte sehr


----------



## theshadowattack (15. Oktober 2007)

Hallo ich hätte gerne:

ein Zwerg
Mänlich
ort eisenschmiede
waffe sul´thraze der peitscher (ode so das was man bekommt wenn man die 2schwerter von Zul Farrak kombiniert)
ich möcht gern das mein avatar langsam durch Eisenschmiede geht ^^

wäre cool wenn du das machen könntes   

MFG theshadowattack


----------



## Luzîfer323 (15. Oktober 2007)

So hier noch n neuer schöner AvA von mir:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So und ich veranstalte nun einen Avatar Wettbewerb... wenn ihr mitmachen woll, Infos sucht, ect. hier der Link:
* >>Klick mich!<< *


----------



## Asthénia (15. Oktober 2007)

Hey, ich hätte gern:

Klasse: Hexenmeister
Rasse: Untoter
Geschlecht: weiblich
Rüstung: Komplett T5 bzw. Arena 2 - bis auf den Helm - (Arena 2 bevorzugt)
Waffe: Arena 2 - Stab
Frisur: diese, die so nach hinten weg geht (hoffe du weißt welche ich mein :>)
Bewegung: langsam laufend
Hintergrund: Undercity
Wenn der Platz es zulässt wäre es nett, wenn die Teufelswache neben dem wl ebenfalls langsam laufen würde, wenn nicht, dann bitte auf den Dämonen verzichten.

Danke schonmal im voraus.

Asthénia


----------



## Montargohr (15. Oktober 2007)

Hi @ all

Ich hätt gerne ne ork Jägerin

Rüstung

Waffen: 2x Teufelstahllangschwert wenn möglich mit der optischen veranderüng von +30 int (auf beiden)(blau leuchtend)

Oder Waffe: Heckenschützengewehr des Wolfstöters 

Bei den Schwertern hätte ich es gerne kämpfend leicht schräg mit dem Zeichen der Horde als Hintergrund 

Bei dem Gewehr leicht schräg nach rechts in der ausführung eines Gezielten schusses!! mit gleichen hintergrund 

Alernatives hintergrund irgend etwas rotes oder eben schwarz^^ 



Mfg Monty 

ps Thx schon mal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dardinio (15. Oktober 2007)

hihooo xD

also hätte gern 

taure 

Männlich

warrior

waffe: Blutmond

und Rüstung Arena set 2

er sollte einfch nur langsam laufen xD

thx im vorraus


----------



## Archus (15. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

falls es geht hätte ich gern 

Troll
Schurke
Männlich
T6
Schnellklinge des Gladiators
Schnitzler des Gladiators


vielen dank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Waboku (15. Oktober 2007)

DICKES THX


----------



## SonGonic (15. Oktober 2007)

Huhu @ all,


Wenn es keine Umstände macht würde ich mich über ein nettes Avatar über mein Char sehr freuen smile.gif

Zum Char:

Mensch Weiblich Hexenmeisterin

Blonde Haare


so wie...
*alten screenie rauskram*
..hier
http://www.bilderhoster.net/img.php?id=m9d27ckl.jpg

Equip:

Stab: Arena Stab
Kriegsstab des erbarmungslosen Gladiators

Sont das komplette t4 set

Animation:
Da wäre ein cast animation ganz nice oder halt wo sie ein paar murlocs killt.

Wenn ich noch was vergessen habe lass es mich bidde wissen....


----------



## whizZ (15. Oktober 2007)

Rasse : Taure maennlich
Klasse : Druide
1. Hautfarbe: weiss
2. Gesichtstyp: egal
3. Haartyp: egal
4. Haarfarbe: egal
5. Rüstung: fully T6
6. Waffe Mainhand: http://wowhead.com/?item=30908
7. Haltung: einfach nur dastehend, mit dem Stab in der Hand und leicht hin und her schwankend (so ne art Kampfhaltung)
8. Hintergrund: irgendwas passendes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
und falls du noch Lust und Laune hast...ich wuerde mich ueber einen tanzenden Resto-Druiden(Baumform) sehr freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bellthane (15. Oktober 2007)

Ich hätte gern nen:

Männlichen Untoten Hexenmeister
mit der Schreckensrüstung des erbarmungslosen Gladiators
der auf dem schwarzen PVP Kriegswolf reitet.

Hintergrund wenn möglich weiß.


----------



## Minastirit (15. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Stitschi

Erstmal danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Avatar würde ich gerne folgenden haben

Orc Schamane
Tanzend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


T5/arena s2 (und die pvp epics) (lava style 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
waffen 2mal Thunderfury
wappenrock : (der epic ding der flamme) (traiding game)
hintergrund: durotar oder tb (also das gleiche wie du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Vielen dank schonmal

mfg minastirit


----------



## Eikä (15. Oktober 2007)

Ich hät gern das hier^^
#rasse: Gnom 
#haut: hell
#gesichtstyp: so nett mit grünen augen oda so^^
#haartyp: die drei zöpfe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


#haarfarbe: rot
#gear: t6 Hexenmeister
#mainhand: bringer of death +spelldmg wenns geht^^
#offhand: - 
#wappenrock: Seher
#animation: gehend
#blickwinkel: so bissl schräg

danke im vorraus^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Luzîfer323 (15. Oktober 2007)

Hier mal wieder was neuses.. es ist ein Draenei:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## thoarak (15. Oktober 2007)

also ich hätte gern einen
m tauren
krieger
t6
Zwillingsklingen von Azzinoth 
i-wie mit seinen waffen rumfuchtelnd  (natürlich nur wenns geht)
im hintergrund was feuermäßiges

Danke schonma im vorraus echt n1!


----------



## Teufelskiler (15. Oktober 2007)

Ich wurde übersehn >.<
Kann mir wer pls nen Troll schurken machen!
D3 wenns geht ohne den Helm mit der Hochgestellten frisur und dunkelblaue Haare wenns geht ^^
mit den 2 Warglaive Of Azzinoth
Hintergrund: Molten Core ^^
Position: Angreifend und laufend büdde (muss sehn was bessa aussieht ^^)
Männlich natürlich ^^
DANKE wenn ihr es diesma macht und mich ned wieder überspringt ^^

MfG Teufelskiler!!


----------



## Luzîfer323 (15. Oktober 2007)

So ihr beiden bitte sehr:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also thoarak bei dir ging das mit dem Feurigen Hintergrund leider nicht, sonst würdest du vor lauter organe auf dem bild nix mehr erkennen.
Und Teufelskiler bei dir habe ich auch nochmal ein zweites bild mit den grünen Klingen gemacht, also ich würde das mit dem grünen nehmen das sieht irgentwie stylisher aus bei dem Troll.


----------



## Juliy (15. Oktober 2007)

Luzîfer323 schrieb:


> So ihr beiden bitte sehr:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Luzifer lass es lieber deine Avatare sind in Crap Qualität.


----------



## sharkZ (15. Oktober 2007)

Hätte sehr sehr gern  :

Klasse: Paladin
Rasse: Blutelf( Weiblich )
Hautfarbe: Hell
Gesichtstyp: Wayne ;P
Haartyp: Kurz ( So hochgesteckt, musst mal gucken =) )
Haarfarbe: Blond
Rüstung (englisch): T6 ( Lightbringer... )
Waffe Mainhand : Crystal Spire of Karabor ( http://wow.buffed.de/?i=32500 ) ( Wenns nicht gibt, einfach ein anderer guter Pala Kolben )
Waffe Offhand  : Felstone Bulwark ( http://wow.buffed.de/?i=32255 ) ( Wenns nicht gibt, einfach ein anderes gutes Pala Schild )
Wappenrock: Keiner

Ich bedanke mich jetzt schonmal =))


----------



## Luzîfer323 (15. Oktober 2007)

> Luzifer lass es lieber deine Avatare sind in Crap Qualität.


Hups... ich seh was du meinst sry.. werden nochmal überarbeitet, das ich vergessen.


----------



## Qaras (15. Oktober 2007)

Hallo, 

Rasse: Ork

Geschlecht: m
Ausrüstung: Eisschattenzwirnset + Gewand des Schlachtenzauberer

Waffe: Blutfeuergroßstab

Hintergrund: Shattrat, stehend mit Teufelswache

Danke

Grüße


----------



## x3n0n (15. Oktober 2007)

x3n0n schrieb:


> Hi, hätt gern nen Avatar von meinem Mage (siehe Sig.)
> Wär cool wenn dus so hingriekst,d ass das aussieht wie b1ubbs Avatar (/zeigen ?)
> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showuser=24318
> 
> ...


----------



## Bellthane (15. Oktober 2007)

Wurde ich übersehen oder habe ich etwas vergessen??

Rasse: Untot
Klasse: Hexenmeister
Geschlecht: männlich
Hautfarbe: Bläulich
Gesichtstyp: egal...
Haartyp: auch egal
Haarfarbe: grün
Rüstung: Arena 2 Set (Schreckensrüstung des erbarmungs-
losen Gladiators)
Waffe: Kriegsstab des erbarmungslosen Gladiators
Wappenrock: Keiner
Hintergrund: weiß
Animation: gehend


----------



## arthurbeetle (15. Oktober 2007)

aloha ihrz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich möchte Euer tolles Service auch in Anspruch nehmen, um meine Forenbeiträge aufzuwerten:

Ich hätte gerne

Zwergenkrieger, männlich
schwarzes Haupthaar, Bart geflochten
ohne Helm

Kriegerrüstung T5 oder T6
Waffe: Der Metzler
Schild: Bollwerk von Azzinoth

wenn möglich von hinten links nach vorne rechts "schreitend"

+

Paladin, weiblich, Mensch
silberner Pagenkopf
ohne Helm

Pala T6


Besten Dank schon im voraus

lg
AB


----------



## Archus (15. Oktober 2007)

Ich glaube ihr habt mich übersehen ich wollte als nur wenn es geht einen

rasse: Troll
haare: Blau
T4 oder T6 equip
männlich
Schnellklinge des Gladiators
Schnitzler des Gladiators

wenn die bei den Schwerter nicht gehen dann scheiß drauf dann irgendwelche StylerSchwerter und Der Troll soll grade zu schlagen aber auch nur wenn es geht sonst läuft er halt auf der stelle auch nicht schlim 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
joah hintergrund einfach schwarz oder das Hordler zeichen ... 

Vielen dank dann schonmal für den Aufwand

MFG
Archus


----------



## Luzîfer323 (15. Oktober 2007)

Nicht das ih euch wundert... ich  bin erstmal n par stunden unterwegs, ich mach also erstmal nix aber es sind genügend Leute da, villeicht macht jemand anders...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lewelyen (15. Oktober 2007)

ich hätte gernen einen ava

Blutelf 
weiblich 
t5 mage
pls auf alteracwolf von vorne rechts reitend
hintergrund og

waffe der überbringer der todes wenns geht inner hand haltend


----------



## Lewelyen (15. Oktober 2007)

ApoY2k schrieb:


> Willst noch en Stück Kuchen dazu? Tässchen Tee vielleicht?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




kannst du mir evtl mal einen link zum runterladen eines modell viewers geben?


----------



## Teufelskiler (15. Oktober 2007)

Dangööö ^^


----------



## peppus (15. Oktober 2007)

Find ich echt klasse von dir,

also bei euren Ausrüstungen kann man glatt neidisch werden.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Rasse : Blutelf , Paladin

Geschlecht : M

Waffe : Hammer des reinen Lichts Schild : Glaubensschild des Lichtjüngers

Ausrüstung : Wild durcheinander...Schulterstücke des Rechtsuchers, Beinplatten des Unschuldigen

Hintergrund : such dir was passendes aus... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Schon im vorraus vielen Dank

Pepuss


----------



## Takvoriana (15. Oktober 2007)

Alle Achtung!!
Eure Arbeit ist klasse  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich habe mir einige Avatare abgespeichert (Euer OK vorausgesetzt)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich hätte da eine Bitte bezüglich meines Avatars.
Wäre es möglich, mir einen Nachtelfendruiden als Moonkin tanzend zu erstellen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Großen Dank im voraus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nerø (15. Oktober 2007)

an dieser stelle würd ich auch gern um 1-2 avatere bitten:
1.
Mensch
männlich
magier 
T6
und als waffe würd ich drum bitten das du dir nen netten stab aussuchst
als hintergrund hätt ich gen n bild von SW

und 2.

mensch
weiblich
kriger
T6
und die twinblades von illidan
auch mit SW als hintergrund..

wäre echt nett wenn du das hinbekommen würdest danke
Mfg Nerø


----------



## !°Tyrac°! (15. Oktober 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oha echt geil von dir / euch diese ganze sache mit den avataren! großes lob!  Würde auch gerne eins haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !  Vielen dank im Vorraus und weiter so!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Ork Schamane Männlich
ArenaSet 1
Waffe:Geisterklinge der Nathrezim
Schildrachenherzflammenschild
Hintergrund: Schattenmondtal (schön mit lava blabla 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) 

Macht das schick^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Weiter so wie gesagt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dalai (15. Oktober 2007)

Kann jemand mir bitte folgenden machen:
Rasse: Gnom 
Geschlecht: Männlich
Klasse: Krieger
Waffen: Macht der Verwüstung 
Ausrüstung: T6
Bitte reitend auf Winterquellfrostsäbler
Und bitte nicht bewegend, einfach stillstehend.
Wär nett wenn mir einer das machen würde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Luzîfer323 (15. Oktober 2007)

arthurbeetle schrieb:


> aloha ihrz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hier dein Zwerg, der Pala will mir leider nicht gelingen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gearloose (15. Oktober 2007)

x3n0n schrieb:


> Hi, hätt gern nen Avatar von meinem Mage (siehe Sig.)
> Wär cool wenn dus so hingriekst,d ass das aussieht wie b1ubbs Avatar (/zeigen ?)
> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showuser=24318
> 
> ...




Hier maln Versuch brauch leider viel Speicher




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shinzu (15. Oktober 2007)

hiho,
hätte auch gern nen avatar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

männlichen Draenei Pala 
Braunes langes Haar, leicht zorniges Gesicht und 4Tentakel^^
T4 equip (ohne Helm) und den "Hammer der Naaru" als Waffe
Wenn möglich trägt er den Hammer auf der Schulter und bewegt sich dabei leicht 

Danke schonmal im Vorraus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Windläufer (15. Oktober 2007)

huhu. hätte auch gerne so einen schickes bild


Taure, Männlich
- graues Fell
- die hellen Hörner die zur Seite gehen (die nach unten gebogenen)
- 2 Zoepfe, kein Bart

Waffe(n): Der Erdenwächter (auf dem Rücken)
Ausrüstung: Druiden-T4 (das Malorn-Set)

Und als Wappenrock den von der Cenarius-Expedition

einfach nur stehend und ein bischen nach rechts gedreht wäre super. Und braucht auch nur der Oberkörper zu sein.
danke schonmal, 
wind


----------



## Gearloose (15. Oktober 2007)

Teufelskiler schrieb:


> Ich wurde übersehn >.<
> Kann mir wer pls nen Troll schurken machen!
> D3 wenns geht ohne den Helm mit der Hochgestellten frisur und dunkelblaue Haare wenns geht ^^
> mit den 2 Warglaive Of Azzinoth
> ...



Hab mal 3 Versionen gemacht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tobwin (15. Oktober 2007)

Rasse: undead 
Geschlecht: female
Waffe(n): Stab der unendlichen Geheimnisse
Ausrüstung: t4 priester
Hintergrund: vor og oder vor uc wäre super


----------



## Gearloose (15. Oktober 2007)

dalai schrieb:


> Kann jemand mir bitte folgenden machen:
> Rasse: Gnom
> Geschlecht: Männlich
> Klasse: Krieger
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



T6 geht bei mir leider nicht und aufgrund der Größe des Frostsäblers wirkt der gnom nunja....klein^^

Am besten immer noch irgendwelche Schuhe dabei sagen sind sonst meiner meinung nach irgendwie dämlich aus.


----------



## Gearloose (15. Oktober 2007)

Shinzu schrieb:


> hiho,
> hätte auch gern nen avatar
> 
> 
> ...



Mit dem Hammer auf der Schulter kann ich nicht sorry




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dalai (15. Oktober 2007)

Gearloose schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Als Schuhe Schienbeinschützer des Gezeitenstampfers
pls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich weiss das Gnome klein sind...


----------



## Zartek (15. Oktober 2007)

Gearloose schrieb:


> Mit dem Hammer auf der Schulter kann ich nicht sorry
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hiho ich finde deine Avatare einfach super und hoffe das ich bei dir gehör finde
hätte gerne
#Rasse: Mensch
#Klasse: Magier
#Equipt: T6
#Waffe:Stab der unendlichen Geheimnisse
#Animationyroball Castend (ansonsten mim Stab rumfuchtelnd)
#Hintergrund:vllt. so ein haufen mit toten hordlern^^ ansonsten Stormwind
#Haarfarbe: Schwarz/kurz
#Bart: Ja (Schwarz/kurz)
---------------------------------------------------------------------
wäre verdammt nett von dir 
danke im vorraus <3
mfg Zerex/Zartek


----------



## Bellthane (15. Oktober 2007)

Hätte da auch gernen einen der dann später unter meinem Namen sein soll. Wenns nicht zuviel verlangt ist.

Rasse: Untot
Klasse: Hexenmeister
Geschlecht: männlich
Hautfarbe: Bläulich
Rüstung: Arena 2 Set (Schreckensrüstung des erbarmungs-
losen Gladiators)
Waffe: Kriegsstab des erbarmungslosen Gladiators
Wappenrock: Keiner
Hintergrund: weiß
Animation: gehend


----------



## Kaioo (15. Oktober 2007)

Super die Avas! Hätte gerne auch ein vll sogar in 2Ausführungen ^^
#Rasse: Tauren
#Klasse: Krieger
#Equipt: T6 und T4 (beides ohne Helm)
#Waffe: t4(Königsverteidiger+Schild von Gruul), T6(Schild von illidan+beste Tankwaffe)
#Animation: Mit dem Schildblocken - Schreien - Angriff
#Hintergrund: schwarz
#Haarfarbe: Schwarz
#Bart: nein
#Hörner: schwarz -lang - breit auseiander


----------



## Juliy (15. Oktober 2007)

Na gut, mach ich halt keine Avatare mehr wenn jeder Gimp nun machen will.
Jeder der ein gutes Avatar von mir will soll sich einfach per Privat Nachricht melden.


----------



## Luzîfer323 (15. Oktober 2007)

Junge sach mal was ist dein Problem ?
Ich will nicht den Hobbypsychologen spielen aber, kann es sein das du jetzt alle hasst weil du nicht mehr der einzigste bist der Avatare macht, und du deinen einzigartig status verloren hast ?

Echt nu machst du hier jeden an, das geht doch auch Freundlicher und solche beleidigungen sind auch unter aller Sau... ich könnte das zwar auch aber auf das Nievau will ich mich nicht begeben.

Da ich net als Spammer gelten möchte, hier auch gleich mal was neues fürs Auge:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jaaber (15. Oktober 2007)

könnte mir einer sagen, wie das mit dem hintergrund geht?
krieg das nit aufe kette -.-


----------



## Luzîfer323 (15. Oktober 2007)

Jaaber schrieb:


> könnte mir einer sagen, wie das mit dem hintergrund geht?
> krieg das nit aufe kette -.-



Hier kannste nachlesen:
 *>>klick mich<<*


----------



## !°Tyrac°! (15. Oktober 2007)

Ich wurde leider auch übersehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ich war der Elementarschamane mit dem Arenaset1 auf der Seite 43  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  *Liebguck* plls  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Juliy (15. Oktober 2007)

Luzifer Tatsache ist dass du ein Gimp bist, Sorry.
Du machst die Avatare schlecht.


----------



## Pattex89 (15. Oktober 2007)

hat jmd icq ich brauch mal hilfe mit dem avater modelviewer pls help 

DANKE ADDET MICH MAL 64220706


DANKE !


----------



## Tikume (15. Oktober 2007)

Juliy schrieb:


> Luzifer Tatsache ist dass du ein Gimp bist, Sorry.
> Du machst die Avatare schlecht.



Bitte keine Anfeindungen hier, auch nicht aus verletzter Eitelkeit oder so.


----------



## Luzîfer323 (15. Oktober 2007)

Tikume schrieb:


> Bitte keine Anfeindungen hier, auch nicht aus verletzter Eitelkeit oder so.



Habe ich nicht vor ich habe Reportet, und das ist gut da ich wenigstens noch anstatt bezitze ich finde es gut das dies von seiten Buffed.de auch alles beachtet wird, ich habe keine Lust mich länger darüber auszulassen, für mich ist das Thema benndet,*Juliy auf /ig stellt*, so und wiedder zurück zum Topic:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich sehe meine Arbeit immer Kritisch doch dieses finde ich irgentwie nicht so ganz dolle, wie findet ihr es denn ?


----------



## Kangaroo (15. Oktober 2007)

dankee!!


----------



## Nerø (15. Oktober 2007)

da ich denke das man mcih vergessen hat:
es wäre echt nett... wenn t6 nicht geht zur not dann halt t4

an dieser stelle würd ich auch gern um 1-2 avatere bitten:
1.
Mensch
männlich
magier
T6
und als waffe würd ich drum bitten das du dir nen netten stab aussuchst
als hintergrund hätt ich gen n bild von SW

und 2.

mensch
weiblich
kriger
T6
und die twinblades von illidan
auch mit SW als hintergrund..

wäre echt nett wenn du das hinbekommen würdest danke
Mfg Nerø


----------



## Eikä (16. Oktober 2007)

also ich hät auch gern nen Avatar^^
vllt nimmt sich ja jemand der sache an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Rasse: Gnom
Klasse: Hexenmeister
Geschlecht: weiblich
Hautfarbe: hell
Gesichtstyp: freundlich (dat mit den grünen augen) ^^
Haartyp: drei Zöpfe =)
Haarfarbe: rot
Rüstung: T6,wenn das net geht,dann das D3 Set^^
Waffe: Den Bringer of Death (Der Überbringer des Todes)
Wappenrock: keiner
Hintergrund: Schattenmondtal
Animation: gehend oder aufm Hexermount reitend^^

thx schonma im vorraus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Juergen317 (16. Oktober 2007)

hiho zum dritten mal 

wurde leider shcon 2 mal überlesen deshalb nochmnal meine anfrage auf 2 avatare

1.

Klasse/Rasse

Paladin/[color="#6600CCZwergcolor"]


Rüstung

T6

Waffe 

Verfluchter Aschenbringer

Design

Nur Oberkörper mit waffe mit der animation von siegel des befehls

2.

Klasse/Rasse

Paladin/Zwerg

Rüstung

Arena Season 2

Waffe

Bote des Sturms (wenns nicht zuviel arbeit is bitte eins mit Boten eins mit verderbten aschenbringer)

Design

Oberkörper mit Waffe mit animation von Siegel des befehls

Bei beiden bitte Ironforge als Hintergrund



Danke schonmal im vorraus 

Mfg Baltasar


----------



## Naschi (16. Oktober 2007)

cool das es auch sowas gibt^^ 

wenn ncoh aktuell -> 

ich hätte liebend gern

Menschen Krieger

T4 komplett

Königsverteidiger + Verteidiger der Aldorvermächtnisse (das gruul schild)

hintergrund ... hellblau bis metalicblau wäre cool .. aba sonst eig. wayne^^

Ich bedanke mcih schonmal jetzt und hoffe, es ist nicht ein so großer aufwand für euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Montargohr (16. Oktober 2007)

Montargohr schrieb:


> Hi @ all
> 
> Ich hätt gerne ne ork Jägerin
> 
> ...


----------



## boratel (16. Oktober 2007)

hallo 
hätte gern ein t5 pala mensche männlich laufend ohne waffen weißer hintergrund 
dank euch ihr macht das prima


----------



## Myzrael (16. Oktober 2007)

So, na dann melde ich mich hier auch mal . 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hätte gerne folgendes:

Rasse:         Untot (weiblich)
Gesicht:       Das, ohne irgendwelche Narben etc.
Frisur:          Lange, schwarze Haare
Set:              Arena2-Set (Ohne Kopfbedeckung!)
Waffe:          Keine
Haltung:       Als wenn sie einen Zauber castet, optimalerweise mit gelbem Leuchten an den Händen (Heilzauber eben)
Perspektive: Schräg von Vorne. Ganzer Körper ist zu sehen.
Hintergrund: Schwarz

Das ganze darf auch ruhig etwas größer im Format sein, weil ich das auch in anderen Foren verwenden möchte. ^^

Danke schonmal im Vorraus!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slinger (16. Oktober 2007)

Oh wenns geht hätt ich auch gern nen Avatar

Ich hätte gerne folgendes:

Rasse: Nachtelf (männlich)
Gesicht: ohne Bart Farbe hell
Frisur: Lange, weisse Haare 
Set: T5 (Ohne Kopfbedeckung!)
Waffe: Phönixbogen des Sonnenzorns
Haltung: mit Bogen in der Hand vielleicht schiessend^^
Perspektive: Schräg von Vorne. Ganzer Körper ist zu sehen.
Hintergrund:Wald vielleicht

und vielleicht noch nen 2ten^^

Rasse: Nachtelf (männlich)
Gesicht: ohne Bart Farbe hell
Frisur: Lange, weisse Haare,Zopf
Set: T6 (Ohne Kopfbedeckung!)
Waffe: Schwarzer Bogen des Verräters oder Stachelblitztreffer
Haltung: mit Bogen in der Hand vielleicht schießend^^
Perspektive: Schräg von Vorne. Ganzer Körper ist zu sehen.
Hintergrund:Wald vielleicht

wenns klappt vielen vielen Dank^^


----------



## Darklokig (16. Oktober 2007)

Hätte gerne Nen Mänlichen Zwerg Schurken mit T5 und den beiden Klingen von Illidan
Vor If was für ne bewegung er macht sei dir überlassen soll halt schön anzuschauen sein


----------



## Zartek (16. Oktober 2007)

Zartek schrieb:


> #Rasse: Mensch
> #Klasse: Magier
> #Equipt: T6
> #Waffe:Stab der unendlichen Geheimnisse
> ...


hoffe ich werde nicht zum 3xübersehen -.-


----------



## x3n0n (16. Oktober 2007)

Gearloose schrieb:


> Hier maln Versuch brauch leider viel Speicher
> *Bild entfernt wegen speicher
> 
> 
> ...


n1! Vielen Dank, supi umgesetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Myzrael (16. Oktober 2007)

Sry für offtopic, aber x3non, wo hast du denn die schönen Bildchen her? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Ich meine das "Mage Player" etc)


----------



## Eikä (16. Oktober 2007)

Also ich habs ma mit den Avataren versucht (man merke VERSUCHT!!) =)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## boratel (16. Oktober 2007)

hey super danke für die schnelle bearbeitung aber geht der pala vieleicht nochn bissl größer danken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und pls mit schwarzem hintergrund


----------



## Stokefly (16. Oktober 2007)

ich hätte gerne:

Rasse: Blutelfe
Klasse: Jägerin
Equip : Arena Season 2
Helm ausgeblendet und diese fast roten Haare mit Pferdeschwanz ^^ 
Waffe : Stalfalkenarmbrust
Scene: sie geht nach vorne
Und nen schönen Hintergrund dazu pls.

THX


----------



## Eikä (16. Oktober 2007)

So habs mit dem Pala nochma versucht,vllt is er ja jetz groß genug =)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




und zu den Arena Season 2-Sets,die hab ich net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## boratel (16. Oktober 2007)

super schon fast perfekt^^
nurnoch die stiefel des endlosen mutes einfügen dann is er perfekt dank dir.
kannst du vieleicht mal erklären wie man das macht


----------



## Eikä (16. Oktober 2007)

So dann der Pala zum dritten (es waren auch kein schuhe angegeben)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und zu dem wie man das macht,das kannste hier http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=18293 nachlesen


----------



## boratel (16. Oktober 2007)

jo sry wegen den schuhen aber jetzt is er perfekt dank dir


----------



## sharkZ (16. Oktober 2007)

Hätte gern :

Klasse: Paladin
Rasse: Blutelf( Weiblich! )
Hautfarbe: Hell
Gesichtstyp: Wayne ;P
Haartyp: Kurz ( So hochgesteckt, musst mal gucken =) )
Haarfarbe: Blond
Rüstung (englisch): T6 ( Lightbringer... )
Waffe Mainhand : Crystal Spire of Karabor ( http://wow.buffed.de/?i=32500 ) [ Wenns nicht geht, einfach nen beliebigen anderen schönen Kolben =) )
Waffe Offhand  : Felstone Bulwark ( http://wow.buffed.de/?i=32255 ) [ Auch hier, wenns nicht geht einfach ein anderes schönes Schild =) )
Wappenrock: Keiner

Danke euch jetzt schon! VIELEN VIELEN VIELEN DANK ! Nice Arbeit


----------



## Akinna (16. Oktober 2007)

Hi könntest du mir auch so einen Avatar machen bitte ? 

Mensch / Magier

weiblich

Arena 2 caster Stab 

T4 und schuhe von eisschattenzwirnset 

und kannst du ihn gehend machen pls 

hintergrund weiss bitte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr.Igi (16. Oktober 2007)

Für mich das:

Mensch ( männnlich)
Schurke
Toxinvergelter  Mainhand
Grausamer Wiederhaken Offhand
Haarfarbe schwarz mit Zopf
Keinen Bart
Wappenrock is mir wurscht irgendein zeichen ^^

DANKE DANKE FINDE DAS ECHT KLASSE


----------



## Stroble (16. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

ich hoffe dir hat es noch nicht zum Hals raus und du könntest mir auch eins machen?

Klasse: Mage
Rasse: Mensch, weiblich 
Hautfarbe: Hell
Gesichtstyp: blaue Augen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Haartyp: kurze Hochsteckfrise mit den Fransen überall
Haarfarbe: Blond
Rüstung: Arena-Set 1
Waffe: Terroks Stab
Wappenrock: Keiner

Schon mal vielen Dank wenn es klappt

Grüßle, Stroble


----------



## Eikä (16. Oktober 2007)

Ich möcht nochma kurz was zu meinem Möglichkeiten sagen:
Ich kann alles machen,bis auf T6 und Arena Season 2-Set,sowie die ganz neuen waffen!
Ansonsten is alles möglich,auch mit Mount =)


----------



## Luzîfer323 (16. Oktober 2007)

Eikä schrieb:


> Also zu dem Pala mit dem T6:
> Ich weiß net wies bei den anderen is,aba ich kann nur bis T5 wählen und dazu die BC waffen! =)



keine ahnung aber lade dir auf der seite vom Model Viewer doch mal das neueste Item Paket runter (Items 2.2.)


----------



## sharkZ (16. Oktober 2007)

Luzîfer323 schrieb:


> keine ahnung aber lade dir auf der seite vom Model Viewer doch mal das neueste Item Paket runter (Items 2.2.)


Dann könntest du ja evt meinen Pala und die anderen oberen Avas machem,oder? =)) Wäre richtig nice


----------



## Blah (16. Oktober 2007)

So wie hier bitte, halt einfach animiert: http://imajr.com/01_351301

Draenei, männlich

(Hautfarbe und Haare die selben bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Waffe: Hammer der Naaru (droppt in Gruuls Unterschlupf)

Pala T4

Schuhe: Stiefel des Zeloten

Gurt: Die toten Hosenträger

Wams: Aldor

Kampfposition oder halt stehend

Vielleicht aufem Pala Epicmount, reitend, könnte auch gut aussehen.

Hintergrund, Exodar.

Danke dir schonmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Email: damndog@gmx.net

mfg Blah


----------



## Eikä (16. Oktober 2007)

So jetz klappts mit dem T6 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nur deinen Streitkolben hab ich imma noch net gefunden,hoff das er dir auch so gefällt =)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Luzîfer323 (16. Oktober 2007)

Schonmal nen Tauren im Pala T3 gesehen ??.... Was wie dafür reicht eure vorstellungskraft nicht aus, naja ich helfe euch mal ein wenig:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So und nochmal ohne Keule, dann sieht man die Rüstung auf dem Tauren etwas besser:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also wenn das nicht krank ist, dann weis ich auch nicht.
Edit: Jetzt weis ich auch warum Blizzard den Tauren keine Pala Klasse geben wollte xD


----------



## Briefklammer (16. Oktober 2007)

Ahoy.
da mich jeder bei der ''Avatar Fabrik'' überliest wollt ich mal fragen ob mir wer einen machen kann

Rasse:Untoter
Geschlecht:Männlich
Klasse:Schurke
Rüstung:T5
Waffen:keine
der soll jubeln oder so


----------



## sharkZ (16. Oktober 2007)

Eikä schrieb:


> So jetz klappts mit dem T6
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



sieht nice aus^^ sogar mit dem Kolben den ich aufm Realm auch hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber leider bisschen klein =(


----------



## -SaVer- (16. Oktober 2007)

Hallo ich habe eine Frage
ich habe mich mit den Avatars beschafft 
und wollte fragen ob ich euch vielleicht helfen kann
Falls ihr Fragen habt bitte Privatmail

Hoffe ich kann euch helfen..


Mfg SaVer


----------



## Eikä (16. Oktober 2007)

sharkZ schrieb:


> sieht nice aus^^ sogar mit dem Kolben den ich aufm Realm auch hab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich weiß das die bissl klein sind,das Problem is nur,das um so größer der char is,desto größer wird auch die datei! Man darf ja nur ein max. 50 KB haben und wenn ich die größer mach,dann liegen die meistens drüber!


----------



## Cantrox (16. Oktober 2007)

Rasse: Untot
Geschlecht: männlich
Waffe(n): Ceds Schnitzer 2x
Ausrüstung: T5
Hintergrund: Unterstadt

lass dir zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sharkZ (16. Oktober 2007)

Hab mal nen Test Ava aus Spaß gemacht :^^ 
Bin mit Quali und So aber net zufrieden =(



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eikä (16. Oktober 2007)

Sooooooooo hab deinen Pala nochma überarbeitet,vllt gefällt er dir ja jetz =)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und dazu noch der Schurke =)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lenco (17. Oktober 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Colle arbeit hät auch gern nen neuen^^ oder überhapt ma einen

Untot
Krieger t5
2h Axt Soulclever (seelenspalter)http://wow.buffed.de/?i=32348
und Hintergrund wenns geht Undercity
Und pls langsam laufend THX ^^


----------



## Montargohr (17. Oktober 2007)

Eikä schrieb:


> Also ich habs ma mit den Avataren versucht (man merke VERSUCHT!!) =)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



erstmal super Thx wäre aber noch cool wenn du die Arena 2 Schultern und Helm , die Handschuhe der Beschleunigung, ein bissle mehr nach vorne gedreht machen könntes und nen tick grösser

den hintergrund kannse dan Schwarz machen wegen der grösse^^


wenn du dann noch diesen wappenrock mit einbaust wäre ich dir sehr dankbar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jaaber (17. Oktober 2007)

Lenco schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Colle arbeit hät auch gern nen neuen^^ oder überhapt ma einen
> ...



hab mich mal versucht 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (17. Oktober 2007)

vielleicht mal abwarten und tee trinken ... 

dann kommt auch dein ava irgendwann mal zu dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wenn nicht 

downloade dir das prog
und mach es dir selber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Briefklammer (17. Oktober 2007)

das prog hab ich schon aber ch kanns nich speichern das ist das problem^^


----------



## Supervegeta (17. Oktober 2007)

In der Beschreibung steht doch Beschrieben wie man es abspeichert ^^ ist doch easy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Briefklammer (17. Oktober 2007)

hab dazu keine ^^
sag einfach mal wie es geht


----------



## b1ubb (17. Oktober 2007)

Datei - Speichern Unter - Gif 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Briefklammer (17. Oktober 2007)

steht ja nich dabei ist alles auf englisch und da bin ich nicht so toll


----------



## b1ubb (17. Oktober 2007)

Datei - Save as - Gif 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Briefklammer (17. Oktober 2007)

steht da nich gibts davon auch ne deutsche version dann lade ich mir die runter meine ist eh schrott die hat nichmal t5


----------



## b1ubb (17. Oktober 2007)

Link


----------



## Zartek (17. Oktober 2007)

*tolle "Avatar Fabrik" naja ich werde wohl nie an mein avatar kommen... ich werde es jetz noch ein letztes (5x) posten
Rasse: Mensch
Klasse: Mage
Rüsi: T6
Waffe: Stab der unendlichen Geheimnisse
Umgebung: Sw
Animation: Pyroball-Castend oder mit Stab rumfuchtelnd*

also wenn das immernoch übersehn wird -.-


----------



## Thoor (17. Oktober 2007)

Zartek schrieb:


> *tolle "Avatar Fabrik" naja ich werde wohl nie an mein avatar kommen... ich werde es jetz noch ein letztes (5x) posten
> Rasse: Mensch
> Klasse: Mage
> Rüsi: T6
> ...



Alter hackts irgendwie oder was????? Die machen das freiwillig, also spiel dich net auf wie wenn du dafür zahlen würdest!Und btw LESEN BILDET WAFFEN IN ENGLISCH!Evtl wirds dir desegen net gemacht?(An die die das grade machen, wenn ich euch wäre, ich würd dem keins machen....)Echt ma ey....


----------



## sharkZ (17. Oktober 2007)

rofl!
Solchen Leuten wie dir wird bestimmt kein Ava gemacht !!


----------



## Zartek (17. Oktober 2007)

Thoor schrieb:


> Alter hackts irgendwie oder was????? Die machen das freiwillig, also spiel dich net auf wie wenn du dafür zahlen würdest!Und btw LESEN BILDET WAFFEN IN ENGLISCH!Evtl wirds dir desegen net gemacht?(An die die das grade machen, wenn ich euch wäre, ich würd dem keins machen....)Echt ma ey....


OMG "wenn ich euch wäre" jaja "LESEN BILDET" !  Schule auch!!!
und ich weiß das die das freiwillig machen.... kann ja sein das dass jetzt falsch rüber gekommen ist... ich habe mich nur gewundert das leute die sich später gemeldet haben, zuerst ein ava bekommen.
So die waffe weis ich leider nicht auf englisch.


----------



## Thoor (17. Oktober 2007)

Zartek schrieb:


> OMG "wenn ich euch wäre" jaja "LESEN BILDET" !  Schule auch!!!
> und ich weiß das die das freiwillig machen.... kann ja sein das dass jetzt falsch rüber gekommen ist... ich habe mich nur gewundert das leute die sich später gemeldet haben, zuerst ein ava bekommen.
> So die waffe weis ich leider nicht auf englisch.



omfg ololr0xx0r voll die krasse schulbildung alter was ...voll der krasse hip hop szenengangster....Jaja zum Glück bin ich da nie reingekommen und aus diesem Alter raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und evtl mal selber ein KLEIN wenig Mühe machen und den Namen auf Englisch suchen?Aka Google:Stab der .... + Englisch:> Und btw die Idee mit den Avatarer kam ursprünglich von mir, aber leider machts im Moment mein Rechner net mit.....Darum auch "Wenn ich euch wäre"....


----------



## Thoor (17. Oktober 2007)

Fu wie löscht man nen Post wenn man aus versehen doppelpost gemacht hat ><


----------



## Eloit (17. Oktober 2007)

Also find echt nett das ihr des hier macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder du. Naja lass dir ruhig zeit hiermit is net uebermaessig wichtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Rasse: Undead
Geschlecht: Female

Achso am besten kein gesichtskram, ganz normales gesicht also keine metalldinger und so...glaub du weisst was ich mein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Waffe(n): Atiesh, Greatstaff of the Guardian
Ausrüstung: Arena Set 2 + Kloster Wappenrock (Scharlachrot)
Hintergrund: Such dir ne nette stelle in Shattrath 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (oder auch Ogrimmar)

Bewegung: Waer echt nice beim casten von Frostbolt.

Naja name: Ayrana....denk aber eh net das du den brauchst nurma gepostet.

Ok ich bedank mich schonma ganz doll und hf

gruesse ayrana


----------



## Mr.Igi (17. Oktober 2007)

Kannst du mir bitte einen Mensch Schurken
Mit T5 machen und 2 mal Ceds Schnitzer?

Männlich Mensch
Zopf Schwarz
Und so ne Banditenmaske wenns geht schwraz fallse s das gibt
Hintergrund grau doer dunkler


----------



## dalai (17. Oktober 2007)

Sorry bin vergessen alles zu verlinken
Hier alles mit dem Link

Ich hätte gerne:
Rasse: Menschen
Geschlecht: Männlich
Klasse: Krieger
Waffe: Macht der Verwüstung
Kopf: Gesichtsschutz des Undurchdringlichen
Schulter: Klingenschultern des Ansturms
Rücken: Tuch des Hochgeborenen
Brust: Umklammerung des Retters
Handgelenk: Eterniumverstärkte Armschienen
Hände: Handschuhe des Lichtbringers
Taille: Gurt des Gefallenem von Lordaeron
Beine: Beinschützer des endlosen Zorns
Füsse: Myrmidonentreter
Wams: Wappenrock der Flamme


----------



## dalai (17. Oktober 2007)

Wenn ihr nich alles finden könnt, geht es auch mit einer anderen Ausrüstung
Wär toll wenn mir das einer machen könnte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hausa (17. Oktober 2007)

-.-


----------



## Zartek (17. Oktober 2007)

Ok tut mir leid an alle... vllt. habe ich ja echt en bissl überreagiert .. ..oder is überreagiert das falsche wort?.... vllt. war ich unverschämt passt glaube ich besser naja sorry. ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  sorry... also wenn ihr meine entschuldigung annehmt wäre ich euch dankbar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (17. Oktober 2007)

Zartek schrieb:


> Ok tut mir leid an alle... vllt. habe ich ja echt en bissl überreagiert .. ..oder is überreagiert das falsche wort?.... vllt. war ich unverschämt passt glaube ich besser naja sorry. ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Jeder hat mal Stress kenn ich, man braucht einfach Leute die da zeigen das man evtl bissl falsch reagiert hat, Einsicht ist der beste Weg zur Besserung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eikä (17. Oktober 2007)

So dann hier erstma die überarbeitete orkjägerin =) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Den Mage mit Arena 2-Set 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Den Schurken mit T5



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und den Krieger



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zartek (17. Oktober 2007)

Ok jetzt nochmal ohne unverschämt zu werden
Klasse: Magier
Rasse: Mensch
Umgebung:Stormwind
Annimation: Entweder einen Pyroball Castend oder mit dem Stab rumfuchtelnd.
Rüstung: T6
Stab: Staff of infinite Mysteries <Jetz ist er auf englisch =) danke für den tip (Stab der unendlichen geheimnisse + englisch ; in google eingeben)
Männlich
Gesichtsbehaarung: Kurzer Schwarzer Bart 
Haare: Kurz und Schwarz
Schuhe und das was nicht im T6 mit drinne ist darf sich der avatar-creator aussuchen-------


Mfg, Zerex


----------



## Tikume (17. Oktober 2007)

Wenn man das gefühl hat übersehen zu werden ist ne PM sicher auch ein Weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zartek (17. Oktober 2007)

Tikume schrieb:


> Wenn man das gefühl hat übersehen zu werden ist ne PM sicher auch ein Weg
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ja schon... aber ich weis nicht an wen.... so geht es an jeden und der, der am ehesten zeit hat kann sich ja an die arbeit machen.... ich warte einfach noch ein wenig^^


----------



## dalai (17. Oktober 2007)

Ich hätte gerne:
Rasse: Menschen
Geschlecht: Männlich
Klasse: Krieger
Waffe: Macht der Verwüstung
Kopf: Gesichtsschutz des Undurchdringlichen
Schulter: Klingenschultern des Ansturms
Rücken: Tuch des Hochgeborenen
Brust: Umklammerung des Retters
Handgelenk: Eterniumverstärkte Armschienen
Hände: Handschuhe des Lichtbringers
Taille: Gurt des Gefallenem von Lordaeron
Beine: Beinschützer des endlosen Zorns
Füsse: Myrmidonentreter
Wams: Wappenrock der Flamme
Wenn die Ausrüstung zu viel ist wäre auch t5 oder so gut
Wär toll wenn mir einer denn machen könnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eikä (17. Oktober 2007)

dalai schrieb:


> Ich hätte gerne:
> Rasse: Menschen
> Geschlecht: Männlich
> Klasse: Krieger
> ...



guck ma hier



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hatte ich auch schon weiter oben gepostet =)


Und dann dein Mage,leider ohne Sw als Hintergrund,weil die Dateien bei mir sonst zu groß werden,hoffe es gefällt dir auch so




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zartek (17. Oktober 2007)

Eikä schrieb:


> guck ma hier
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DANKE =) Du bist Der/Die BESTE <3


----------



## Blutfänger (17. Oktober 2007)

huhu echt nice arbeit  machste<da wäre toll wenn du mir auch eins machen würdest

Untoter Schurke MÄNNLICH

Rüssi:t6

Waffen:Illidanwaffen oder Beide arena Kolben

Hintergrund:Weiss oder schwarz was besser ausieht ER SOLL MIT DEN WAFFEN SO ZUHAUEN

post es einfach hier oder schik es an crankexilian@web.de


----------



## Naratos (17. Oktober 2007)

Rasse:Taure
Geschlecht:Männlich
Waffe(n):Kriegsklingen von Azzinoth 2x
Ausrüstung:T4 Krieger
Hintergrund:nur Schwarz
Am besten aufm Rabenfürsten reitend  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Dat iss einfach endgeil dat mount :-)

Thx schonmal im voraus


----------



## Kabelhai (17. Oktober 2007)

Also 

Rasse: Gnom
Geschlecht: Mänlich
Waffen:Schnellklinge des Gladiators,Dunkles Schiksahl des Gladiators & endspiel des Gladiators
Ausrüstung:T3 Hexenmeister
Hintergrund:Schwarz

Reicht schon ^^

ps: ich hasse t4 bzw. t5 der reinste müll


----------



## Burningflame (17. Oktober 2007)

hätte auch gerne einen der so aus sieht wie meiner =) 
siehe link
http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...;n=Burningflame


----------



## Araquast (17. Oktober 2007)

Haidi HO!
@ M1ghtymage...
was isn das für ne klasse die dein avatar da hat =) und wasn eqip 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 isn echt nices avatar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


schonma vielen dank im vorraus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


greetz ara


----------



## Eloit (18. Oktober 2007)

echt mega nice DANKE DANKE DANKE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 muss mir des au ma angucken hab jez ma modelviewer gedl ma gucken was passiert xD

hf and greetz


----------



## ZÆêûs (18. Oktober 2007)

hi,
hätte gerne:

Rasse: Zwerg
Geschlecht: Mänlich
Waffen: Optisch schöner stab
Ausrüstung:T5 Prister
Hintergrund:Schwarz

schonmal danke


----------



## voltagon (18. Oktober 2007)

Ich hätt auch gern so ein tolles Avatar

Rasse: Mensch
Klasse: Krieger
Waffe: http://wow.buffed.de/?i=28573 mit mungo
Rüstung: Arena Season 1
Hintergrund: Irgendwas helles, zB stormwind
Animation: Beim Menschen-Tanz die Drehung wär nett, kann aber auch was anderes sein.

thx im Vorraus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


volt


----------



## Thaurix (18. Oktober 2007)

ApoY2k schrieb:


> Naja stell dir doch ma vor wie das wäre...
> 
> Siemens trägt einen Auftrag an dich heran zum entwerfen des neusten Auto, dir sind alle Freiheiten gegeben und du hast ein unbegrenztes Budget.
> 
> Und dann sagst du: "s[iemens] du hast doch scho voll d[ie] geilen [autos] da brauchste keine mehr"



Kann man nciht vergleichen, die würden dafür ja bezahlen. 
Und ich hoffe es wird von denen nie Autos geben, mir reichen deren Server......


----------



## Xydana (18. Oktober 2007)

Huhu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Falls jemand Zeit und Lust hat würde ich mich über ein Avatar von meiner Troll Priesterin freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Am liebsten wäre es mir, wenn nur der Oberkörper oder bis zur Hüfte zu sehen ist mit den Schultern: http://eu.wowarmory.com/item-info.xml?i=27775 und der Robe: http://eu.wowarmory.com/item-info.xml?i=28230 am besten die Hände so beim Cast, das man sie sieht, mit diesen Handschuhen: http://eu.wowarmory.com/item-info.xml?i=28304 keine Waffe.

Meine Trollin hat die lila Haut, silbernen Haare mit den vielen Zöpfen hinten und die kleinen Hauer. Bitte mit dem freundlichen Gesicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei Bedarf kann ich hier auch gerne einen Screenshot posten.

Als Hintergrund würde mir Nagrand oder Nethersturm gefallen, ein einfacher silberner oder hellblauer Hintergrund tuts aber auch.

Als Animation wäre der Cast irgendeines Heiligzaubers hübsch, oder der Trollfrauen Tanz.


Danke und liebe Grüße

Xydana


----------



## Borir (18. Oktober 2007)

Grüße!

Es wäre wundervoll wenn du mir auch so einen schön animierten Avatar erstellen könntest!

Rasse: Draenei
Klasse:Schamane
Ausrüstung: t4

Wenn er casten könnte wäre das wunderbar...!

Danke schon mal im Voraus.

Möge der Blitz dein ewiger Freund sein!


----------



## Bellthane (18. Oktober 2007)

Wie ihr links sehen könnt, ruckelt mein Avatar. Was muss ich machen, dass das nicht mehr so ist???


----------



## DoNsen (18. Oktober 2007)

Ihn löschen.


----------



## geniom (18. Oktober 2007)

schonmal ein dickes danke für deine mühe

Klasse:Magier
Rasse: Troll männlich
Waffe: Tempest of Chaos und Gem of Nerubis in den Händen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ausrüstung:T5 Set
Hintergrund: molten core wenns geht
schön wär diese animation, wo er zuschlagen will aber außer reichweite ist, also so quasi in angriffshaltung^^


Mfg

Geniom


----------



## Lurock (18. Oktober 2007)

hallo, ich hätte auch gerne einen avatar, falls es keine umstände bereitet^^

einen männlichen Ork:

1. Hautfarbe:
dunkelgrün

2. Gesichtstyp
böse?!^^

3. Haartyp
lange haare, langer bart

4. Haarfarbe:
schwarz

5. Rüstung (englisch)
Merciless Gladiator`s Set
Veteran's Plate Greaves

6. Waffe Mainhand (englisch)
Fel Hardened Maul

7. Waffe Offhand (englisch)
keine

8. Wappenrock
Battle Tabard of the Defilers

wäre nett wenn das jmd umsetzen könnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (18. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Leute

Wäre sehr nett von euch wenn einer sonen ava machen würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Orc (nettes gesicht (das junge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) und keine hare/bart)
waffe : Thunderfury 2mal
so auf den schultern
equip t5/arena 2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ist ja das gleiche. 
Der orc soll tanzen

eigentlich das gleiche wie der taure 
<---
nur halt als orc mit t5. 

VIEEEELen dank schonmal an den der sich die mühe gibt es zu machen oder zu versuchen

kanns leider nicht da bei mir das bild verschwommen ist/verpixelt/programm abstürzt ect


----------



## Alexialis (18. Oktober 2007)

das ist mal echt mal tolles^^

Wär cool, wenn ich vielleicht auch sowas haben könnte. Bin nicht so bewandert mitm PC. 

Rasse: Troll
Geschlecht: weiblich, rote Haare, die Frisur mit den langen Haaren und dem Pferdeschwanz, das hübsche gesicht mit den ganz Kurzen Hauern, hellblaue Haut
Waffe(n): Apostel von Argus  / http://wow.buffed.de/?i=30908
Ausrüstung: T5, aber Kopfteil ausgeblendet
Hintergrund: weiss lassen, sieht man am besten^^


evtl sowas ähnliches wie Zorkals Avatar^^ also auch nur bis zu den Hüften etwa. Aber wenn möglich nicht castend sondern laufend. Die haben son tollen Hüftschwung beim laufen ^.^

Ich danke jetzt schon im Voraus^^

wollte schon immer mal sowas^^

mfg, Alexialis


----------



## Drelyn (18. Oktober 2007)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich wäre sehr dankbar wenn man folgenden Avatar hinbekommen könnte:

Rasse: Nachtelfe
Geschlecht: weiblich
Klasse: Druide
Waffe:Exodar Life-Staff  (Klick)
Schulter Brust Kopf Hände: T6 (Klick)
Hintergrund: Dunkles Grau

Zum Kopf: Grüne Haare 
genaueres hier--> Klick Mich

zur Animation:
Ich fände es echt Klasse wenn man /rude hinkriegen könnte , also eine unflätige geste zeigen, dabei soll der Stab aber auf dem Rücken bleiben und nicht in der Hand gehalten werden.
Am besten , sofern möglich , ein bisschen langsamer als normal...

das war es soweit von mir , riesen dankeschön schonmal im vorraus 
finde es super was ihr hier vollbringt <3


----------



## Eikä (18. Oktober 2007)

Hab mich jetz an die ganzen Avatare gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1) Der Tauren Krieger aufm Rabenfürst reitend



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2) Der Gnom Hexer mit T3



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3) Der Mage nach Vorlage http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...;n=Burningflame



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



4) Der Zwergen Priester mit T5



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



5) Der Krieger mit Arena Season 1



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



6) Die Troll Priesterin 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



7) Der Draenei Schamane mit T4



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



8) Der Troll Magier mit T5



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die anderen sind auch fertig,aba mein Speicherplatz reicht net aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alexialis (18. Oktober 2007)

da ich mal absolut noobig bin: könnte man auch n Link oder sowas für mich reinmachen, damit ich es einfach fürs Gildenforum benutzen kann?^^ wär lieb^^


----------



## Eikä (19. Oktober 2007)

http://img264.imageshack.us/img264/6126/trollprist2uw8.gif
da haste den Link zu deinem Troll Prist^^


----------



## Montargohr (19. Oktober 2007)

Eikä schrieb:


> So dann hier erstma die überarbeitete orkjägerin =)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




hi leider sehe ich es nicht oder finde es nicht^^ 
kenn mich da nicht so aus ^^ 

aber thx schon ma 


mfg monty


----------



## Haumichwech (19. Oktober 2007)

Ich würde mich auch sehr über ein Ava freuen

und zwar: 

Tauren Druidin

T3-Set

Waffe: Stab des Ewigenlebens

Hintergrund schwarz

laufend


Danke im Voraus


----------



## Minastirit (19. Oktober 2007)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> 
> Wäre sehr nett von euch wenn einer sonen ava machen würde
> 
> ...



Könnte mir das einer machen bitte? ich brings einfach nicht hin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (19. Oktober 2007)

naja, ich wiederhols nochmal da es ja überschrieben würde^^



> hallo, ich hätte auch gerne einen avatar, falls es keine umstände bereitet^^
> 
> einen männlichen Ork:
> 
> ...


----------



## MasterV (19. Oktober 2007)

JO 
Bin grade erst ausm Urlaub zurück, deswegen gabs in letzter Zeit wenig neues von mir.
Hier ist dein Ava
Viel Spaß: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Liebe Grüße
Thelron


----------



## Melchiør (19. Oktober 2007)

Find ich ja echt ne super nette Sache, also ich hätt gern:

Rasse: Blutelf
Geschlecht:Männlich
Waffe(n): Arena-Zweihand-Stab Season 2
Ausrüstung:ArenaSet Hexer Season 2
Hintergrund: Irgendwas dunkles böses 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielen dank !


----------



## MasterV (19. Oktober 2007)

Hi
Hier ist dein Hexer
Viel Spaß: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Liebe Grüße
Thelron


----------



## Seifenblase (19. Oktober 2007)

Hei hei, 

Das ist ja ma ne Super Sache!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und darum, wenn die mühe ned all zu gross ist, möchte ich auch so eins Haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also, 

Rasse: Blutelf

Geschlecht: Weiblich

Waffe: http://eu.wowarmory.com/item-info.xml?i=32500

Schild: http://eu.wowarmory.com/item-info.xml?i=30882

Rüstung: http://www.wow-europe.com/de/info/basics/armorsets/ 

Pose: Wenns geht am Beten, oder so etwas ähnliches... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hintergrund: Etwas düsteres....

Danke für die Mühe schon im Vorraus, schönen Tag noch, 

Seifenblase.


----------



## Alexialis (19. Oktober 2007)

Eikä schrieb:


> http://img264.imageshack.us/img264/6126/trollprist2uw8.gif
> da haste den Link zu deinem Troll Prist^^



Danke vielmals


----------



## Torien (19. Oktober 2007)

Rasse: Mensch

Geschlecht:Weiblich

Klasse: Priester

Waffe(n):Nachtstab des Ewiglebenden

Ausrüstung: T4

Hintergrund: was halt gut aussieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Danke schonmal im vorraus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ombre (19. Oktober 2007)

Rasse: Zwerg
Geschlecht: Männlich
Klasse: Jäger
Aussehen: egal, da die volle Rüstung an ist (s.u.)
Waffe(n): In der Hand: Phönixbogen des Sonnenzorn (Sunfury Bow of the Phoenix), Auf dem Rücken: Vermächtnis (Legacy)
Hintergrund: Ironforge
Rüstung: full T4
Wappenrock: Wappenrock der Seher
Ansicht: am besten von der Seite während dem Schiessen


----------



## Eikä (19. Oktober 2007)

So hier noch einma die Ork Jägerin

Die Tauren Druidin mit T3

Der Ork Krieger

Die Blutelfin mit Druiden D1

Die Menschen Priesterin

und der Zwergen Jäger


----------



## MasterV (19. Oktober 2007)

Isses so recht?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Liebe Grüße
Thelron

p.s: Ein Danke von denen die ihre Ava's bekommen haben würde uns Ava erstellern gefallen^^


----------



## MasterV (19. Oktober 2007)

Isses so recht?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Liebe Grüße
Thelron

EDiT: Okay Eikä war schneller
EDIT: Blubb?? Sry für Doppelpoost keine ahnung wie das kam, kann einer löschen?
p.s: Ein Danke von denen die ihre Ava's bekommen haben würde uns Ava erstellern gefallen^^


----------



## Ombre (19. Oktober 2007)

Ich danke Euch...- Sieht super aus


----------



## Ather (19. Oktober 2007)

mit welchen Programm kann man solche avatare erstelle oder bearbeiten ?

suche einen Pala, Mensch mit der T2 ähnlichen zusammen stellung die nur eben lila ist!
sollte eine nahaufnahme vom Kopf mit schultern und ein teil der brust sein und sollte nicht größer sein als 20kb wenn möglich ? da es sonst in meinem gildenforum nicht funzt

Danke


----------



## Amarillo (19. Oktober 2007)

Hoffentlich hat das ganze GEDÖNS hier bald ein Ende


----------



## Minastirit (19. Oktober 2007)

MasterV schrieb:


> JO
> Bin grade erst ausm Urlaub zurück, deswegen gabs in letzter Zeit wenig neues von mir.
> Hier ist dein Ava
> Viel Spaß:
> ...




Vielen Dank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dachte ich werde hier ignoriert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*keks schenk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


----------



## MasterV (19. Oktober 2007)

Amarillo schrieb:


> Hoffentlich hat das ganze GEDÖNS hier bald ein Ende


Was ist dein Problem?
Wenn die Leute einen Ava wollen lass sie doch, die sind super!

mfg


----------



## Hordiiz (19. Oktober 2007)

Huhu ^^
also, 

Rasse: Blutelf (nicht nachtelf) ^^

Geschlecht: Männlich

Klasse: Magier

Waffe: Stab der unendlichen Geheimnisse

Rüstung: 
Kopf + Hose = Insignien des Zaubersschlags (geschneidert)
Robe + Handschuhe + Gürtel = Zorn des Zauberfeuers
Schultern = Schulterstücke der Aldor

Wappenrock: http://img101.imageshack.us/my.php?image=g...ppenrockhx3.jpg

Umgebung: Silbermond

Ansicht: Er steht einfach nur nach vorne & winkt ^^

Wäre nett wenn man  das so hinbekommen würde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Liebe Grüße  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (19. Oktober 2007)

jo, vielen vielen dank eikä!


----------



## #BaSHeD (19. Oktober 2007)

Hi ich hätte gerne:

Rasse: Tauren (braunes Fell)

Klasse: Druide

Geschlecht: Männlich

Equip: Full T5 oder Erbamungsloser Gladiator (egal ob für moonkin oder heal, sehn ja eh alle gleich aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Waffe: Schlägel des Erbamungslosen Gladiators (in der hand wenns möglich ist)

Position: gehen nach vorne leicht schräg nach rechts

Blickwinkel: von vorne auf den Char guckend

Híntergrund: Blau

Wär außerdem klasse wenn du mir den nochma mit:

Equip: Full T4 und (Helm angezeigt)
Waffe: Terestians Drosselstab

machn könntest, bin mir nämlich nich ganz sicher was cooler aussieht 

Dake schonma im Vorraus


----------



## Eikä (19. Oktober 2007)

Hier der Tauren Druide mit T5

und noch einma mit T4

und dann noch den Blutelf Magier

falls ich i-wen überlesen haben sollte,einfach nochma posten =)


----------



## Lurock (19. Oktober 2007)

@ eikä, nochmals danke für den schönen krieger  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ^^  aber könntest du vllt einen helleren hintergrund einbauen? so erkennt man den guten etwas schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und geht das wenn er mit gezogener waffe geht? oder einfach nur da steht?^^ wäre nett wenn du ein paar variationen posten könntest, danke im vorraus! 

MfG Lurock 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shany1991 (19. Oktober 2007)

Rasse: Blutelf
Klasse: Schurke
Ausrüstung: T2
Waffen: Arenadolche
Hintergrund: UC
 Einfach stehend oder so


----------



## chiccolo (19. Oktober 2007)

hi eikä

rasse : nachtelf männlich

klasse: druide

ausrüstung : tier set 3

waffen: irgend nen coolen stab

hintergrund : schwarz

er sollte bitte langsam laufen und man soll ihn ganz sehen 

daanke


----------



## Hordiiz (19. Oktober 2007)

Hiho;
Danke für den schönen Blutelf mage =)

Rasse: Untoter

Geschlecht: Männlich

Klasse: Schurke

Ausrüstung: Tier 2set

Waffe: irgentwelche coolen Schwerter ^^

Hintergrund: Unterstadt?

Ansicht: tanzent mit den Schwertern in der Hand .. ?

Wäre nett wenn du mir meinen Twink auch noch als Ava herstellen könntest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dank dir schonmal .. Lg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eikä (19. Oktober 2007)

Dann die nächsten Avatare:

Der neue Ork Krieger einma stehend und einma gehend

Dann der Blutelf Schurke mit T2

Der Nachtelf Druide

Und dann noch der Undead Schurke mit T2


----------



## Lurock (19. Oktober 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gaaaanz DICKES DANKE!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ironangel (19. Oktober 2007)

Kannst du plz die Programme benennen welche du für die avatar erstellung gebrauchst?


----------



## Briefklammer (19. Oktober 2007)

Ahoy,
Also
Rasse:Taure
Klasse:Schamane
Rüsstung:das arena set 1 bis auf den Kopf da will ich Cowl of Defiance
Waffen:keine
der soll brüllen oder so ^^


----------



## Lurock (19. Oktober 2007)

@ironangel,  ich nehm an den model viewer


----------



## Geckom (19. Oktober 2007)

Hätte bitte hexer männlich mensch arena set 3 
Zaubernd hintergrund irgendwo in sturmwind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xydana (19. Oktober 2007)

Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterV (19. Oktober 2007)

@Ironangel

Guckst du HIER
Ist auch von mir, hab nur gute Rückmeldungen.

Viel Sapß


----------



## Haumichwech (19. Oktober 2007)

Die Tauren Druidin mit T3



Vielen vielen Dank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eikä (20. Oktober 2007)

Einma den Tauren Schamane mit arena Set 1

und dann den Menschen Hexer einma mit Arena Set 2 und einma mit D3 (Gewandung des Vergessens) , weil ein Arena Set 3 gibts ja net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Montargohr (20. Oktober 2007)

Eikä schrieb:


> So hier noch einma die Ork Jägerin
> 
> Die Tauren Druidin mit T3
> 
> ...




Echt super Thx diesmal in der ausführung eines Raptorstosse echt nice  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Optikblue (20. Oktober 2007)

oh man bekomm die kriese das erstellen der avas ist eig. ganz einfach aber wenn ich das ganze dann gespeichert habe und dann hochlade habe ich nur nen schwarzes bild kann mir pls wer helfen?!?!?!? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


danke schonmal ich voraus

MfG Optikblue


----------



## Lutos/Talfurion (20. Oktober 2007)

HI ich würde jetzt gerne auch einen Avatar haben der folgenderweiße aussehen sollte:

Rasse:             Taure
Geschlecht:      Männlich
Waffe:             http://wow.buffed.de/?i=28782
Ausrüstung:     Druiden T5
HIntergrund:    Schwarz mit Sternen im Hintergrund (hab das bei anderen gesehen und sag gut aus, vllt       kannst du das auch!)

und bitte gehend machen, danke im vorraus!

MFG
Lutos/Talfurion


----------



## dalai (20. Oktober 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Eine Mutation


----------



## -SaVer- (20. Oktober 2007)

Lutos/Talfurion schrieb:


> HI ich würde jetzt gerne auch einen Avatar haben der folgenderweiße aussehen sollte:
> 
> Rasse:             Taure
> Geschlecht:      Männlich
> ...



Hab mich mal dran gemacht aber leider keine Sterne gefunden hoffe dir gefällt es trozdem




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: kann mir jemand sagen wie ich das Bild einstellen kann das es sich gleich bewegt 
und nicht erst draufklicken muss ?


----------



## artofmagic (20. Oktober 2007)

ich hätte gern folgenden avatar
geschlecht männlich
klasse:krieger
arena2set +arena2 schwert
dankööö


----------



## Ashino (20. Oktober 2007)

Hi,

finde es auch cool, dass du bereit bist das zu machen, hätte gern, wenn möglich:

Undead (m)
Warlock
Hintergrund: Schwarz
T6 
Waffe: Sturm des Chaos

Wenn T6 nicht geht, dann T5 und wenn Waffe nicht geht, dann ohne Waffe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg Ashino

PS: Nochmal danke von mir ;-)


----------



## Ghosty 123 (20. Oktober 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://profile.imageshack.us/user/widox


----------



## artofmagic (20. Oktober 2007)

wenn der post von dem gnom über mir an mich addresiert war ich meine warri arena2set und das 2handschwert bittö hintergrund is mir wurscht


----------



## Lutos/Talfurion (20. Oktober 2007)

-SaVer- schrieb:


> Hab mich mal dran gemacht aber leider keine Sterne gefunden hoffe dir gefällt es trozdem
> 
> 
> 
> ...



kann man meinen nicht gehend machen? dann wäre ich zufrieden. HIntergrund passt danke.


----------



## Eikä (20. Oktober 2007)

Hier der Undead Warlock mit T6

und dann nochma der Krieger mit Arena Set 2 

Tauren Druide mit T5


----------



## Lutos/Talfurion (20. Oktober 2007)

ach man kann auch T6 haben, wusste ich nicht. dann würde ich gerne folgenden haben:

Rasse: Taure
Geschlecht: Männlich
Waffe: http://wow.buffed.de/?i=28782
Ausrüstung: Druiden T6
HIntergrund: Schwarz 

gehend und bitte mit Waffe gezogen 

mfg

Lutos/Talfurion


----------



## -SaVer- (20. Oktober 2007)

Hier dein Druide  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## artofmagic (20. Oktober 2007)

tuht mir leid nochma allen aufn sack gehn zu müssen aber meinen warri hätt ich gern als taure =)


----------



## -SaVer- (20. Oktober 2007)

Kannst du mal en Link für die Arena 2 waffe machen 
Dann kann ich es dir machen


----------



## Lutos/Talfurion (20. Oktober 2007)

ich kann den Avatar nich hochladen da er groß ist! helft mir bitte!

MFG
Lutos/Talfurion


----------



## artofmagic (20. Oktober 2007)

http://eu.wowarmory.com/item-info.xml?i=31984
das schwert mein ich


----------



## Lurock (20. Oktober 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sagt mal könnt ihr net wie andere vernünftige leute alles was ihr wollt in EINEN post reinschreiben und net über 20 minuten verteilt alles einzeln hier rein ballern?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@ Lutos/Talfurion,  les dir mal den thread hier genauer durch da findest du die antwort, das wiederholen ist schwachsinn, einfach mal zeit nehmen und lesen dann wärs auch übersichtlicher.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## m0ddi (20. Oktober 2007)

suuuper danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Ashino (20. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,
Dank schonmal im Vorraus,  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
kann mir jemand einen:

Undead, Warlock, T6, Waffe Sturm des Chaos, laufend und näher rangezoomed?
Also so nah das man die unteren Beine nicht mehr sieht, nur noch so vom Becken nach oben?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg Ashino,  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PS: Ich weiß ich hab ein Avatar, aber der ist so weit weg und ich hab den nicht selber gemacht. Danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -SaVer- (20. Oktober 2007)

Hoffe es ist die richtige Waffe

Hexenmeister t6


----------



## Skrababel (20. Oktober 2007)

Hätte auch gerne so ein tolles Avatar

Rasse: Mensch
Geschlecht: Männlich
Waffe: Zhar'doom, Großstab des Verschlingers
Ausrüstung: Hexenmeister T6
Hintergrund: Schwarz 
Vielleicht auf dem Phönix-Reittier?

Danke im Voraus


----------



## Eikä (20. Oktober 2007)

Eure Avatare folgen noch,aba ich wollt einfach ma sagen,sowie Lurock schon sagte,dass es nervt,wenn ihr nur halbe Angaben zum Avatar macht und dann auch noch rummeckert (siehe Ashino)!
Auch imma die Angabe: Mit T6 (ohne i-eine Klasse zu nennen) 
Haltet euch doch einfach an die paar Angaben:
Rasse:
Geschlecht:
Klasse:
Rüssi (mit Schuhen wenns geht):
Waffe:
mehr muss es gar net sein!
Es muss sogar noch net ma alles auf Englisch sein,denn es ist net viel Arbeit die Namen auf Englisch zu finden!


Und nochma zu Lutos/Talfurion, du kannst deinen Avatar nicht hochladen,weil er wahrscheinlich über 50KB ist! Die Größe kann der Avatarmacher selber bestimmen!


---------------------
Der Dudu mit T6 (Diesma sollte es mit hochladen klappen)
Der Tauren Krieger
Der Warlock mit T6 aufm Phönix reitend
----------

und dann nochma zu Ashino,wenn du deinen Warlock ganz nah haben willst,dann hättest dus schreiben müssen,weil du hast ja bestimmt gesehen wie die anderen aussehen,die von weiterweg zusehen sind!
Warum das Programm bei dir net geht,kann ich dir aba auch net sagen!

Aba vllt gefällt dir ja jetzt dein Warlock mit T6 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ashino (20. Oktober 2007)

Wo hab ich denn bitte gemeckert?!
Ich bedank mich eher noch voll oft, und hab auch schonmal vorher geschrieben, wenn mir einer per PM mal erklären könnte warum das ganze Programm bei mir nicht geht, dann würd ich es auch selbst machen. 

Aber trozdem danke sehr an die, die mir den Ava gemacht haben ;-)


----------



## Eikä (20. Oktober 2007)

Einma die Ergänzung zu meinem Beitrag lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sind auch die Avatare dran


----------



## Oldscool (20. Oktober 2007)

Würde mich über einen Krieger freuen!!!!

Rasse Gnom männlich

1. Hautfarbe 

normal hautfarben

2. Gesichtstyp

ganz normales gesicht, aber keine zu große nase

3. Haartyp

Glatze ,  aber vollbart 

4. Haarfarbe

weiß 

5. Rüstung (englisch)

T 6 Set ( wenn das noch nicht möglich ist dann bitte T 3 )
Stiefel: "Myrmidonentreter" 
Gürtel: "Verzauberter Adamanitgürtel"

6. Waffe Mainhand (englisch)

 Drachenschlag

7. Waffe Offhand (englisch)

Bulkwark of Azzinoth 

8. Wappenrock

keinen

9. Haltung

wie er gerade blockt, das wär toll. 
Und ein klein bischen näher ran sodass man den Gnom auch gut sehen kann

10. Hintergrund

Ironforge 





danke dir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _BeaVeR_ (20. Oktober 2007)

HuHu,  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Rasse: Orc

Geschlecht: Männlich

Klasse: Jäger

Rüstung: T5 Komplett (Mit eingeblendetem Helm)
Stiefel, Armschiene, Gürtel vom ''des Kriegsherren'' non-set PvP epics
Umhang ''Schweres Cape des Waffenträgers'' vom non-set PvP epics

Waffe: Valanos' Langbogen

Hintergrundfarbe: Weiss

Animation: Schiessend

Wäre genial wenn du das hinbekommst!

MFG Gravek  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZÆêûs (20. Oktober 2007)

Danke für den Avatar !!


----------



## derpainkiller (20. Oktober 2007)

Geschlecht: Männlich
Rasse: Ork
Klasse: Krieger
Frisur: Zwei Zöpfe die nach unten hängen
Haarfarbe: schwarz
Körperfarbe: ein eher dunkles grün
Waffe: Drachenschlag und Klinge des Fährtenlesers, auf den Waffen hab ich Mungo wär gut wenn du das einbringen könntest
Rüstung:
-Kampfhelm des Ansturms/Onslaught-Battle Helm
-Blutbefleckte Schulterstücke/Blood-stained Pauldrons
-Wickeltuch der Vergeltung/Vengeance Wrap
-Schwarzes Schwadroneurshemd/Black Swashbuckler's Shirt
-Armschienen des Blutbads/Bracers of Eradication
-Handschutz der stillen Gerechtigkeit/Grips of Silent Justice
-Roter Gürtel der Schlacht/Red Belt of Battle
-Gamaschen der göttlichen VergeltungLeggings of Divine Retribution
-Schreckensstiefel der Legion/Dreadboots of the Legion

Mount: keins
Hintergrundfarbe: schwarz



Zur Perspektive: Hab es mir so gedacht dass er nach rechts guckt, die kamera nah an seinem kopf ist aber man sollte auch seine waffen sehn,


MFG FELIX yo.gif






PS.  Bitte den Avatar per PM senden bzw verlinken


----------



## Sh4zkah (20. Oktober 2007)

So ich hab mich auch mal daran versucht einen Avatar zu erstellen.Ich bin mir jetzt nicht sicher ob man ihn nun als Avatar nutzen kann von der größe, deshalb sagt mir bescheid wenn es nicht geht und wenn mir einer von den Profis vieleicht sogar sagen könnte was ich fasch gemacht habe wäre das noch besser
http://img91.imageshack.us/my.php?image=warriort6zt1.gif
da ist es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und hier ist der Jäger den beaver haben wollte


----------



## Sh4zkah (20. Oktober 2007)

@derpiankiller
Deinen Dolch kann ich bei meinem modelviewer leider nicht finden..lönntest du mir per PM vieleicht einen arsenal link von dir schicken?(ich denk mal dass dies deine Sachen sind die du anhast)dann könnte ich deine Ausrüstung vom Arsenal aus einfügen.

Sh4zkah
edith sagt, dass hier noch Trayz' Gnom ist. bitteschön Frau Gnom


----------



## Trayz (20. Oktober 2007)

Hallo also wenns möglich ist gnom hexe ... t6 set... mit dem arena stab... und die frage ... woher bekomme ich diesen sign den auch der erste im post hat ?


----------



## Ashino (20. Oktober 2007)

Nachtrag: Also Eikä vielen Dank, der gefällt mir echt hammer gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wantigo (21. Oktober 2007)

Hi. Ich hab mir jetzt mal so einige Seiten mal von diesem und dem altem Thread durchgelesen. Verzeit bitte meine faulheit das ich nicht alle gelen habe und somit die möglichkeit besteht das meine fragen schon des öfteren beantwortet wurden.

Also, ich würde mich ganz gern mal selber die mühe machen und versuchen das ich es selber hin bekomm.

Aber: 1. Wie heißt das Programm nochmal genau?
         2. Gibt es eine aktuelle deutsche version. ( bevor sich der andere held wieder meldet, ich hatte englisch es ist nur eingerostet)
         3. Ein Link zu dieser seite wäre wahrscheinlich am einfachsten. (JA, ICH BIN FAUL)

Ich find das manche ava´s von euch echt der hammer sind. Hoffe ich bekomm das auch so hin.

P.S.: Wie macht ihr eure Signaturen mit den Screens von euch und der schrift? Ich hab das auch mal versucht, ist aber nie so wirklich was geworden. Was benutzt ihr für ein Programm dafür?

Ich Danke euch schon mal im vorraus.

mfg,
      Wantigo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh4zkah (21. Oktober 2007)

So ich habe jetzt Oldscool's Ava fertig
@ Wantigo ich habe eine deutsche version aber es sind nur ein paar sachen deutsch obwohl es wirklich deutsch ist guck mal bei wowmodelviewer.com oder so nach..
ah hier ist der link für oldscools zweites blid ich hoffe du findest eins davon gut
http://img86.imageshack.us/my.php?image=gnomewarr2en8.jpg


----------



## Godings (21. Oktober 2007)

Rasse:   Untoter Hexer
Geschlecht:Männlich
Waffe(n):Gladi Stab
Ausrüstung: Gadiator Set 2 und T5 (jeweils seperat wenn das ginge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Hintergrund: Undercity


----------



## Hangatyr (21. Oktober 2007)

HeyHo,

ich hätte gern.


Rasse: Mensch Schurke
Geschlecht: männlich
Waffe(n): 2x Klinge der Verachtung (nethergroll)
Ausrüstung: Arena2Set
Hintergrund: Stormwind

statisch oder laufend, dir überlassen


so long


Hangatyr


----------



## Eikä (21. Oktober 2007)

Also hier nochma der Orc Hunter mit T5
(Sh4zkah net böse sein,aba ich denk ma deins is bissl groß geraten,muss ja unter 50KB sein)
Guck nochma HIER , is von MasterV gemacht und da is auch dat mit der größe gut erklärt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Den Orc Warrior von derpainkiller

Den kleinen Gnom Warrior
Dazu ne kleine Gnom Hexe mit T6   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dann den Undead Warlock einma mit Arena Season 2 Set und einma mit T5

Und zum Schluss noch den Menschen Schurke mit Arena Season 2

Hoff sie gefallen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh4zkah (21. Oktober 2007)

Vielen dank für den tipp Eikä!
Ich hoffe es hat dich nicht gestört dass ich mich auch daran versucht habe;-)
*winkt*
Sh4zkah


----------



## Hangatyr (21. Oktober 2007)

Eikä schrieb:


> Und zum Schluss noch den Menschen Schurke mit Arena Season 2
> 
> Hoff sie gefallen
> 
> ...




Vielen Dank,sehr schön!


----------



## whizZ (22. Oktober 2007)

nochmals hallo an die Avatar-Creator
wurde glaube uebersehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber naja ... 2. Versuch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





whizZ schrieb:


> Rasse : Taure maennlich
> Klasse : Druide
> 1. Hautfarbe: weiss
> 2. Gesichtstyp: egal
> ...



wuerde mich freuen, Vorschlaege von euch zu bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruesse whizZ


----------



## Davidor (22. Oktober 2007)

Moin,bin auch wieder da und werd nen paar Avas machen:

Hier der Taurendruide für whizZ (Konnte die Waffe leider net finden,hab Terestians Drosselstab genommen^^)


----------



## whizZ (22. Oktober 2007)

jo vielen dank fuer die schnelle antwort

das mit dem stab dacht ich mir schon, aber trotzdem sehr schoen geworden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruesse whizZ


----------



## Eikä (22. Oktober 2007)

Hab auch einfach ma den Dudu gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und einfach ma so aus spaß: Blutelf schurkin mit T6
und nen Naga  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stitschi (22. Oktober 2007)

lol hätt nir gedacht das mein thread mal über 50seiten bekommt ich versuch etz mal wieder bissl mit ins geschäft ein zusteigen und wunsch hintergründe hier gleich mit reinposten plz


----------



## alleri (22. Oktober 2007)

Super Sachen die ihr hier macht gz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Da hätte ich auch gerne ein nettes Avatar

Rasse: Mensch
Klasse: Magier
Haartyp: lang
Haarfarbe: blond

Rüssi: Zauberfeuerset mit T4 Schulter(Schulterstücke der Aldor) 
keine Kopfrüssi
Waffe : Geisterklinge der Nathrezim  Offhand Lampe des Sternenherzen

Avatar sollte sich bewegen  oder (laufen) ach was schreib ich Ihr macht da schon was schönes  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (22. Oktober 2007)

Stitschi schrieb:


> lol hätt nir gedacht das mein thread mal über 50seiten bekommt ich versuch etz mal wieder bissl mit ins geschäft ein zusteigen und wunsch hintergründe hier gleich mit reinposten plz



Mein Thread lol XD Die Idee kam von mir GIEV ANERKENNUNG PLX sonst muss ich armer Gnom ins Eckchen gehen und mir ins Tüchlein weinen:/ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Menlik (22. Oktober 2007)

hi hätte bitte

orc krieger männlich

gehend

arena set 2

mondsichel

schwarzer hintergrund

danke schon im voraus

mfg  Menlik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dalai (22. Oktober 2007)

> Da hätte ich auch gerne ein nettes Avatar
> 
> Rasse: Mensch
> Klasse: Magier
> ...


----------



## -EwH- (22. Oktober 2007)

-EwH- schrieb:


> hi
> könnte ich haben
> zwerg jäger
> männlich
> ...


bitte*


----------



## Eikä (23. Oktober 2007)

So hier der Zwergen Hunter

dann der Mage

und der Ork Warrior




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Menlik (23. Oktober 2007)

@Eikä             

hi nochmal, wenn ich auf den ork warrior geh kommt nur ein mage

wäre nett wenn du nochma nachsehen könntest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


mfg Menlik


----------



## Eikä (23. Oktober 2007)

ups sry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so aba jetzt dein Ork Warrior ^^


----------



## Menlik (23. Oktober 2007)

jo vielen dank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToddSmith (24. Oktober 2007)

also ich würde mit einen Naga männlich im Pala T6 wünschen

und in beiden Händen die 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und/oder einen Mensch Pala männlich
mit 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielen Dank für den der mir diesen Avatar bauen kann


----------



## Eikä (24. Oktober 2007)

Hier der Paladin einmal als Naga und als  Human


----------



## Ather (25. Oktober 2007)

Super vielen Dank


----------



## (((SOFT))) (25. Oktober 2007)

Hallo ihr lieben ! 

Also wenn es euch keine Umstände machen würde *schon mal nen knuddel im vorraus*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Rasse : Blutelf weiblich (blond)

Klasse : Hunter was sonst ^^

T4 komplett bitte 

Und falls möglich das gewehr aus kara vom Bösen Wolf !!!

Hintergrund überlasse ich eurer Kreativität ! ( habt ja ne ganze Menge davon wie man merkt ^^ )

In freudigster Erwartung !! 

Eure SOFT ^^


----------



## Eikä (25. Oktober 2007)

Ma schnell nen Blutelf Hunter machen,macht doch keine Umstände 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kiluan (25. Oktober 2007)

Hallo

falls ihr gerade zeit habt würde ich gerne das haben:

Rasse: Troll
Klasse: Priest
t6 komplett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



weis nicht ob es geht a3 stab http://www.mmo-champion.com/images/news/20...3/war_staff.jpg
sonst http://wow.buffed.de/?i=32837 ,   http://wow.buffed.de/?i=32838 aufm rücken (jaja da steht ich nunmal drauf XD)

Hintergrund mhhh irgenwas dunkels düsteres

Ich danke im Vorraus
Kiluan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AldorMeridian (25. Oktober 2007)

Hallo ... ich finde deine Arbeit echt klasse und hätte gerne auch einen Avatar ... bitte

Rasse : Gnom weiblich
Klasse : schurke
1. Hautfarbe. hell
2. Gesichtstyp : egal
3. Haartyp : halblang
4. Haarfarbe ; weiß
5. Rüstung T5
6. Waffe Mainhand:Shadowblade
7. Waffe Offhand:Gut Ripper
8. Wappenrock: den von den Sehern

hintergrund bitte weiß und Angriffshaltung bitte


----------



## Náyla. (25. Oktober 2007)

Erstmal Respekt für eure Arbeit, sowas machen nicht viele freiwillig.

Und wenn es geht hätte ich gern:

Rasse: Mensch

Geschlecht: Weiblich

Waffe(n): Mainhand: Klinge des Erzmagiers, Offhand: Hortus' Siegel der Brillanz
Auf die Waffe bitte die Verzauberung für +40 Zauberschaden (weißes Leuchten)

Ausrüstung: Gladiator 1 Magier

Hintergrund: Weiß

Animation: Die Zauberanimationen der weiblichen Menschen sehen alle fast gleich aus. Aber wenns geht bitte die, wo gerade ein Feuerball gezaubert wird.

Danke im Voraus!!


----------



## Eikä (26. Oktober 2007)

So hier die Avatare:

Die Troll Priesterin

Die Gnom Schurkin

und die Human Magierin




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aphex (27. Oktober 2007)

Hi wenn es geht hätte ich gern einen Tauren Dudu mit T6 und  Apostel von Argus als waffe, und den Tauren in schwarz mit 2 hörnern  bitte.

vielen dank schon mal im vorraus und ein dickes lob machst echt ne sau gute arbeit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Goranos (27. Oktober 2007)

Hi,
ich fände es klasse wenn du mir einen
Zwerg
Jäger
T3
mit Drachenodemkanone
Wärganz cool wenn er aus dem Bild schießt 
danke im Vorraus.
MfG
Gorano


----------



## Mr.Igi (27. Oktober 2007)

Brauche einen für meinen Freund

Magier
T5
Arena Stab 
Mensch
Schwraze haare / falls nötig )
Wäre cool wen er den Frostblitz ladet.
Hintergrund Weiss


----------



## Davidor (27. Oktober 2007)

hier der Druide , Hunter , Magier

MFG
Davidor


----------



## Schmuech (27. Oktober 2007)

Huhu,

ihr leistet hier ja echt gute Arbeit.
Könnt ihr mir bitte auch nen Avatar baun, und zwar genau mit meinem Char:
http://wow.buffed.de/?c=645611

Also Nachtelfen-Kriegerin mit der Ausrüstung von oben. Das wäre echt nen Traum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Als Hintergrund wenns geht was helles.


----------



## Aphex (27. Oktober 2007)

hi ich möchte nicht unverschämt erscheinen aber du hat aus versehen bei dem dudu den du mir gemacht hast den  falschen stab eingebaut ich hätte den hier gern wenn es geht http://wow.buffed.de/?i=30908 und noch eine bitte den hintergrund schwarz den stab soll er in der hand halten wenn es keine umstände macht. 
thx noch mal im vorraus mfg Aphex


----------



## Nastassia (27. Oktober 2007)

Hallo, ich bin grade beim alltäglichen Schnüffeln über den Link hier her gestolpert.. und ich hab mir jeden einzelnen Beitrag durchgelesen... mein Fazit: *HABEN WILL*

Wenn es dir/euch nich all zu viele Mühen macht, hätte ich auch gerne meinen eigenen kleinen Avatar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Falls irgendwann mal Zeit ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

°Blutelfe (Jägerin)
°schwarze Haare zum Zopf gebunden, Pony
°Arena-Set 2 (ohne Helm, sonst kann man das arme hübsche Geschöpf ja nimmer erkennen)
°Waffe: Bogen des Schützen (Thrallmar Belohnung)
°Position: Von der Seite, am Besten wärend sie mit dem Bogen schießt
°Hintergrund: Ein Ausschnitt aus der Mechanar wäre nich schlecht, mit diesen ganzen pinken, leuchtenden "Girlanden" im Hintergrund...


Also, wenn das geht, dann freu ich mir nen 2tes Loch in den **** ^^

~*~Nasti~*~


----------



## chiccolo (27. Oktober 2007)

Hi leute
wenn jemand zeit hat könnte er mir bitte einen

männlichen nachtelfen dudu mit kompleter t3 rüstung, irgend nem coolen stab, langsam laufend, und mit nem schwarzen hintergrund machen???


währe echt nett  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sisaja (27. Oktober 2007)

Nastassia schrieb:


> °Blutelfe (Jägerin)
> °schwarze Haare zum Zopf gebunden, Pony
> °Arena-Set 2 (ohne Helm, sonst kann man das arme hübsche Geschöpf ja nimmer erkennen)
> °Waffe: Bogen des Schützen (Thrallmar Belohnung)
> ...




Hi Nasti
Ich wollt das mit den Avatar auch mal ausprobieren und hab dich als "Opfer" genommen *g*

Ergebniss hast du hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viel Spaß damit. Ich geh jetzt meinen eigenen Avatar basteln  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
mfg Sis


----------



## Davidor (27. Oktober 2007)

Aphex schrieb:


> hi ich möchte nicht unverschämt erscheinen aber du hat aus versehen bei dem dudu den du mir gemacht hast den  falschen stab eingebaut ich hätte den hier gern wenn es geht http://wow.buffed.de/?i=30908 und noch eine bitte den hintergrund schwarz den stab soll er in der hand halten wenn es keine umstände macht.
> thx noch mal im vorraus mfg Aphex



sry,der Stab ist nicht in der Datenbank,deswegen hab ich den genommen.


----------



## Bakudan (27. Oktober 2007)

Hihi das mit dem Avatar bekomm ich selber hin aber ich schaffe es nicht das ding auf ein mount zusetzen oder einen Hintergrund wie Orgrimmar oder so zu machen wenn mir jemand sagen Könnte wie das Funtzt postets pls Vielen dank Und Mfg Baku 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M4rceL (27. Oktober 2007)

Huhu,

ich hätte gern

Rasse: Untot (weiblich) 

Haare: schwarz - bis zu den schultern

am besten wäre es wenn sie kniet oder einen frostblitz wirkt

waffe: arenastab

equip: tier 3

hintergrund UC 

würde mich freuen  

mfg


----------



## Deljin (27. Oktober 2007)

hi danke für die mühe hätte gerne:

Rasse: Troll
Geschlecht: männlich
Waffe(n): (in jede hand einma ^^): http://wow.buffed.de/?i=32500 
Ausrüstung: T6 Schamane 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 den wappenrock: http://wow.buffed.de/?i=25549
Hintergrund: einfach weißer oder schwarzer hintergrund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Haltung: in kampfhaltung so die waffe vor sich haltend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



danke schonmal bist der beste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sanarya (27. Oktober 2007)

Ork Krieger
Männlich
Arena offhand (axt) und Fluch der Narren (main)
Arenaset 2
wär cool wenn der Schlägen könnte Hintergrund einfach schwarz

thx im vorraus


----------



## Galgameth (27. Oktober 2007)

Rasse: Zwerg
           Priester
Geschlecht: Männlich
Waffe(n): Arena Saison 2 Kolben + Saison 2 Offhand
Ausrüstung: Wenn möglich Arena Saison 3 Set sonst bitte Saison 2 Arena Set.
Hintergrund: Sturmwind
Und der Zwerg soll mit seinem Kolben schlagen

Danke.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gevater (27. Oktober 2007)

weiss einer wo man die ganzen hintergründe herkriegt


----------



## Maggi70 (27. Oktober 2007)

Moin,
hätte gerne:

Rasse: Troll
Geschlecht: Männlich
Waffe: Merciless Gladiator's War Staff 
Ausrüstung: Magier Arena Season 2
Hintergrund: Dunkelblau
Gehend mit Waffe in der Hand

Danke schonmal im Vorraus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MFG Maggi


----------



## Níght06 (28. Oktober 2007)

Moin, könnte mir jmd ein Avater erstellen bzw Designen?   So ein kleines Avatar 80x80 am besten!

a: Ja ich habe es probiert, nur naja no comment 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



b: Nein ich bin nicht faul -_-


Also am liebsten Arena Season 1 Mensch Paladin, mit bote des Sturms 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja Bewegung weiß ich nicht genau, irgend wie das der grade zu schlägt mit der Waffe oder,dass der einem so entgegen läuft wäre auch nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hoffe es nimmt sich mal nächsten Tag jmd Zeit um mir ein kleines Avatar zu basteln


Vielen Dank schonmal.


----------



## Kajinda_Gôrak (28. Oktober 2007)

Hier


er rennt:
http://img89.imageshack.us/img89/9769/animation3nv4.gif

er schlägt:
http://img515.imageshack.us/img515/1107/animation2pj6.gif

Du musst diese URL`s nur bei deinem Foren-Account einfach unter Einstellungen und dann bei 
"Bild/Avatar zuordenen" den jeweiligen Url, bei "Link zu einem Bild Deiner Hompage:" kopieren und einfügen...

wenn du z.B. noch einen anderen Hintergrund haben möchtest, lass es mich wissen.

mfG Gôrak  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stalker1078 (28. Oktober 2007)

Hejjjho
ertsmal ne frage : mit welchem programm arbeitet ihr?^^
und würde auch gerne ava bekommen.

Rasse: Mensch
Paladin
Geschlecht: Mänlich
Ausrüsstung : Richturteil set 
Waffe          : Zepter der Shatari 
Hintergrund : beim eingang von 
sw wens geht

schlagend wäre gut 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

danke im 
voraus


----------



## Nastassia (28. Oktober 2007)

Mega !! Vielen, vielen Dank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Sieht echt stark aus , freu mich riesig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mach weiter so!!!!!

Lieben Gruß 
~*~Nasti~*~

_________________________________________

Edit:

Habs grade meinen Freund gezeigt, jetzt is er neidisch und will auch ^^

Ich bin mal so frei und äußere seinen Wunsch:

°Orc (Hexer)
°4-Zöpfe-Haare (weiß)
°helle Hautfarbe (oliv-grün)
°T4 (ohne Kopf)
°Waffe aus den Sethekkhallen (Terokks Schattenstab)
°Position: Von vorne, wärend er einen Schattenblitz castet
°Hintergrund: BWL vor den Blutgefäßen (bei Chromagus)

Ich darf mich, da ihr das alle so flott macht, dann auch jetzt schon mal im Vorraus bedanke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nochmals Lieben Gruß

~*~ Nasti ~*~


----------



## M1ghtymage (28. Oktober 2007)

@ Avatarersteller: Dreht das Mausrad ein bisschen, die Avatare sind alle viel zu weit weg! Man will die Chars sehen nicht die geile Umgebung^^


----------



## ReGarde (28. Oktober 2007)

sers habe schon massig von den ava´s für kollegen undso gemacht aba wie kann man ein bild als hintergrund nehmen?habe og undso als bilder auffm rechner doch wenn cih in den ordner gehe,eis der leer also denke mal die datei muss irg was bestimmtes haben oda so need help pls^^


----------



## Kharell (28. Oktober 2007)

echt cool von euch.

was muss ich denn für einen zwergenkrieger mit t6 set und einem coolen zweihandkolben tun? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Níght06 (28. Oktober 2007)

Vielen dank!!


----------



## Eikä (28. Oktober 2007)

So ich zähl jetz einfach ma die auf,die ich gemacht hab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Tauren Druide T6

Zwergen Hunter mit T3

Human Mage mit T5

Blutelf Jägerin mit Arena Season 2

Undead Mage mit T3

Troll Schami mit T6

Ork Krieger mit Arena Season 2

Zwergen Prist mit Arena Season 2

Troll Mage mit Arena Season 2

Paladin mit dem Richturteilset

Ork Hexer mit T4




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So und dann noch der Zwergen Warrior mit T6


----------



## rEdiC (28. Oktober 2007)

Warum zu Hölle gibt es diesen Thread?Mann so blöd kann man doch nicht sein der steht sogar auf der ersten Seite ganz oben!


----------



## Deljin (28. Oktober 2007)

hey danke, aber habe 2 sachen zu melden bei dem schamanen T6

- Geht es evtl das er sich was langsamer bewegt ?^^
- und zweitens ist das die falsche waffe -> diese wenns geht: http://wow.buffed.de/?i=32500 weil die hat en geiles blau was zu dem rest passt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber trotzdem danke


----------



## Eikä (28. Oktober 2007)

Deljin schrieb:


> hey danke, aber habe 2 sachen zu melden bei dem schamanen T6
> 
> - Geht es evtl das er sich was langsamer bewegt ?^^
> - und zweitens ist das die falsche waffe -> diese wenns geht: http://wow.buffed.de/?i=32500 weil die hat en geiles blau was zu dem rest passt
> ...



Habs versucht den Schami langsamer zu machen und zu deiner Waffe,die gibts net in der Datenbank!!


----------



## Galgameth (28. Oktober 2007)

Danke das du mir so ein schönes Avatar gemacht hast.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gevater (28. Oktober 2007)

Gevater schrieb:


> weiss einer wo man die ganzen hintergründe herkriegt




/push ^^


----------



## Chrissian (29. Oktober 2007)

kannste mir vllt eine weibliche blutelf hexenmeisterin machen?^^

am besten so in t5,aber den kopf ausgeblendet,orange haare und ne dicke mähne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



waffe: Stab der Schattenflamme

wäre  voll nett danke DD


----------



## Celestia (29. Oktober 2007)

Hallo, 

danke für diesen Schönen Thread und danke für die investierte Arbeit im Voraus.

Ich hätte gerne als Avatar:

Rasse: NAchtelf
Geschlecht: Weiblich
Waffe(n): Die Zwillingsklingen von Azzinoth
Ausrüstung: T6
Hintergrund: Ironforge
Animation: wenn möglich schlagen mit den Waffen

Vielen DAnke im Vorraus.

Gruß
Celestia


----------



## Cradleoflife (29. Oktober 2007)

danke vielmals für meinen avatar. is super geworden.


----------



## vedalken (29. Oktober 2007)

Hallo !

Erstmal etwas schleimen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich finde es super, dass du die Avatare machst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich hätte gerne:

Rasse:   Taure
Geschlecht: Männlich
Aussehen: Alles schwarz, und ein Abgebrochenes und ein normales Horn
Klasse:   Hunter
Rüstung: T4 und T3 ( Also von T3 nur die Schuhe, Gürtel und Armschienen ) Umhang : Cloak of Darkness
Waffe:  ( Ich weiss nicht ob BT geht ) Bogen: Black Bow of the Betrayer und Nahkampfwaffe: Halberd of Desolation und 

Wenn BT nicht geht: Bogen: Sunfury Bow of the Phoenix und Nahkampf : Gladiator's Painsaw

Animation:  Schussanimation, also das er gerade schiessen will.

( Nahkampfwaffe auf dem Rücken)

Hintergrund:

Tirisfal,
wenn man ihn dort nicht so gut erkennt ( Weil ja alles schwarz ist )
Dann vor Orgrimmar . 



Schonmal Danke im Vorraus ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eikä (29. Oktober 2007)

So hier die Avatare 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die Blutelf Hexerin

Die Nachtelfin es stand keine Klasse da,also hab ich das Schurkenset genommen!

Der Tauren Hunter


----------



## Schamane der Azurblauen (29. Oktober 2007)

Tag auch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
draenei
männlich vollbart äh tentakel halt! mittlere hautfarbe und die frisur ist egal ist ja helm da^^
schamy
schamy t5 aber mit warlock t6 kopf
weltenbrecher aber auf beiden händen^^
und wenns geht tanzend und vor illidan während die flügel bei mir schlagen^^

...

danke! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Celestia (30. Oktober 2007)

Vielen Dank, die Schurkin war genau richtig. Super Job von dir Danke


----------



## Eikä (30. Oktober 2007)

Hier der Draenei Schamane




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaBull (30. Oktober 2007)

Rasse: Taure
Geschlecht: Männlich
Aussehen: Alles schwarz/ schwarze hörner
Klasse: Krieger
Rüstung: T5
Waffe: Catadysm´s Edge
Animation: channelcastdirected(88)
Hintergrund: am besten was dunkles


----------



## Stitschi (30. Oktober 2007)

auch wenns net zum thema passt aber is des der längste thread in buffed?
und nochwas /PUSH PUSH PUSH HILFE! Ich bin verrückt geworden mein eigener thread SO lang Hilfe!^^


----------



## Katze (30. Oktober 2007)

hi ! ^^
ich möchte wenn geht nen weiblichen gnom krieger... t5 equip...
2hand kolben des erb. gladi ... und grüne haarfarbe und so nen mittelscheitel ^^...falls du weisst was ic mein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


danke mal im vorraus!

und er soll so von oben nach untetn zuschlagen ... also so  springend ^^...


----------



## Schamane der Azurblauen (31. Oktober 2007)

Danke der ist toll auch wenn er highspeed dancing macht^^


----------



## Eikä (31. Oktober 2007)

Erstma sry wegen dem schami,aba der wollt net langsamer tanzen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und dann noch der Tauren Warri (bei mir gabs nur kein channelcastdirected(88) ), also hab ich ihn einma direct und omni casten lassen

Den niedlichen Gnom hab ich einma mit Helm und einma ohne Helm gemacht (der Gnom wollt bei mir net hüpfen ._.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Rexo (1. November 2007)

hi habe mier heute einen neuen avatar gemacht aber weis nicht wie ich es mache das sein schild auf dem rucken ist und sein streitkolben auf der seite ??pleas help me



so sieht er im moment aus

http://img454.imageshack.us/img454/7775/fgdffdsl6.gif


----------



## Eikä (1. November 2007)

Das mit den Waffen aufm Rücken ist ganz einfach,wenn du deinen Avatar erstellst,dann sieht er erst so aus!
Wenn du dann auf [Character]--->[Sneathe Weapons] gehst (bzw einfach  drückst),dann sollte er so aussehen!

Hoffe das es dir hilft =)


----------



## Àrcadurus (1. November 2007)

Könntest du mir auch einen Avatar machen^^?
Tauren Druide
Arena 2 Druiden 2h Kolben
Arena 1 Handschuhe und Schultern
Der Rest Arena 2
Hintergrund Schwarz
Am besten, wenn der ein Zauber wirkt^^


----------



## Capuchino -Dark Phoenix- (1. November 2007)

Hi, super dass du das machst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich hab nen etwas schwierigen Wunsch, kp ob du das auch kannst:

Kleiner schwarzerer Drachkin mit den Pala-Zornflügeln irgendwo in Strangle

thx schonmal, auch wenns end klappt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EpiXLoot (1. November 2007)

Also ich hätte gerne einen 

Zwerg Jäger (Male)
Mit Arena Gladiator Set.
Mit ner Waffe ( Irgendwas schwarzes)


Vielen dank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG EpiXLoot


----------



## Rexo (1. November 2007)

Hi habs auch mal versucht höfe es ist super. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Jäger

höfe es gefahlt dier


----------



## DaBull (1. November 2007)

bei mir den hintergrund bitte nicht ganz so dunkel und schon mal danke im voraus


----------



## Gevater (1. November 2007)

wo kriegt man die hintergründe wie darnassus und so her???


----------



## cridi (1. November 2007)

isch des noch aktuell??!!

wenn ja dann haett ich erne einen gnom hexer

t1 !!!!!!

stab des naturalisten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



waere nett wenn das geht wenn er in IF steht

danke im vorraus und wenn es nichtmer aktuell isch oda so dann ist egal

gruss


----------



## Rexo (2. November 2007)

uu habe arbeit**ist mega glucklich**


----------



## Mebo (2. November 2007)

Rasse:Gnome
Geschlecht:Weiblich
Waffe(n):Sturm des Chaos, nebenhand:Chronik der dunklen Geheimnisse
Ausrüstung:T6
Hintergrund:Tanaris

Jo so würde das mir hammer gefallen wenn es geht Danke 

Lg Kevin


----------



## Rexo (2. November 2007)

tut mier leid aber ein parr sachen konne ich nicht finden.hier sind aber die 3


habe aber mein bestes gegeben



so zu erst der Jäger

warlock nummer 1

so warlock nummer 2

wen sie euch nicht gefahlen dan schreibt mier dan versuche ich es nochmal.


----------



## Emofee (2. November 2007)

da der Thread noch aktuell zu sein scheint, würd ich mich freuen wenn meine holde Maid auch eine kleine Visulaisierung von euch bekommt, ich bedanke mich im vorraus

Race: Drae, female
Skin: hell/weiss
Hair: braun/schwarz - die Pferdeschwanz Version
Face: herrje, das is doch latte - die helle Lippen Version^^
Rüssi: full t4
main hand: : Merciless Gladiator's Spellblade
kein Schild.

Posi: wenn möglich nach rechts zur Seite "gehend". Gerne auch mit Fokus auf Oberkörper und Gesicht.

Hoffe die Beschreibung wird mir nicht als "Extravaganz" zur Last gelegt, ich bedanke mich für den Service den hier einige freiwillig zur Verfügung stellen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





aso: Hintergrund einfach schwarz


----------



## dalai (2. November 2007)

Ich hätte cridis gnom auch noch kämpfend und auf nem mount:
Kämpfend
Auf Mount


----------



## dalai (2. November 2007)

Emofee's Avatar:
Ich hab ihn einmal mit t4 Krieger und einmal mit t4 pala
Krieger T4
Pala T4


----------



## Tanknix (2. November 2007)

cool noch aktuell xD

ich hätte gerne wenns geht

Race: Taur
Skin/hair: brown
Face: wayne
Rüssi: Warrior T4
main hand: King's Defender
Schild: Azure-Shield of Coldarra


danke schon ma

aso, hintergrund dunkel und soll ziemlich nah rangezoomt sein


----------



## Rexo (2. November 2007)

so bin fertig wen es nicht gut ist schreib mier ok


Tauren krieger gehent

und einmel kampfend

höffe eins gefahlt dier oder auch die 2viel spass mit deinen avataren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tanknix (2. November 2007)

jopp, perfekt dank dir =) bei ir gings net, kamm dauern iwelche fehlermeldungen -.-

mach weiter so


----------



## Rexo (2. November 2007)

gern geschehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebelvater (2. November 2007)

Hallo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Kann mir wer ein ava, wie das von Gnorog ( Blizzard Supporter im forum ) machen? 

Ein wehrwolf oder worg, der da steht und langsam brüllt. 
Am besten wäre ein Wald als Hintergrund. 

Vielen dank schonmal im voraus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deukales (2. November 2007)

Hi Stitschi das find ich ja ma Klasse du die Avatars machst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
also :

Rasse:Nachtelf
Geschlecht:Männlich
Waffe(n):http://wow.buffed.de/?i=32336  (Schwarzer Bogen des Verräters)
Ausrüstungitte das t4 set
Hintergrund:kannst du das Darnassus hin machen 

ich danke dir schon mal im voraus =)


----------



## Emofee (2. November 2007)

dalai schrieb:


> Emofee's Avatar:
> Ich hab ihn einmal mit t4 Krieger und einmal mit t4 pala
> Krieger T4
> Pala T4




habs eben gemerkt, sry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
<-- Schami


----------



## dalai (2. November 2007)

Nebelvaters avatar:
Worg/Werwolf
Leider ohne den hintergrund und ein bischen schnell.. sry


----------



## dalai (2. November 2007)

Emofee's ava:
Gnome


----------



## Spankie (2. November 2007)

Ist dieser Threat noch aktiv? dann hätte ich auch eine Bestellung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich bin schon ewig auf der Suche nach einem vernünftigen Avatar. Da kam dieser Threat wie gerufen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Alsooo:

Blutelf Jägerin
T5 Equip wäre sehr n1, weil ich schon ein Teil davon besitze  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hintergrund und Bewegung ist eigentlich egal, du wirst da sicher was tolles draus zaubern !

Waffen habe ich einmal den Dolch vom Prinzen aus Karazhan (Malchazeen) und die Klinge der Verachtung von Nethergroll.

Meine Haare sind braun und zu einemm Pferdeschwanz zusammengebunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mein Gesicht, ähm, auf jedenfall eins ohne diese knallroten Lippen und leuchtend-stechenden augen, ganz normal einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schon mal vielen vielen herzlichen Dank! Ist echt super !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



achja und Helm ausblenden, das sieht nich gut aus xD


----------



## DaBull (2. November 2007)

Rasse: Taure
Geschlecht: Männlich
Aussehen: Alles schwarz/ schwarze hörner
Klasse: Krieger
Rüstung: T5
Waffe: Catadysm´s Edge(falls es die nicht gibt irgend ein anderes cooles schwert)
Animation: irgendwas wo der post nicht kämpfend
Hintergrund: am besten was dunkles


----------



## Nebelvater (2. November 2007)

Dankö 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eikä (2. November 2007)

So ich meld mich auch ma wieda 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und dann möcht ich schnell ma was loswerden =) ich finds zwar schön das die anderen sich auch um die avatare kümmern,aba ihr überseht dann imma so manche Beiträge,so wie Àrcadurus Tauren Druiden oder Capuchino -Dark Phoenix- kleinen Drachkin (den Drachkins kann man keine Rüssi anziehen)!
Sowas find ich eigentlich recht schade


Ansonsten hab ich mich auch nochma dran gemacht =)
Zwergen Hunter

Gnom Hexer (T1 male)

Gnom Hexer (T6 female)

Draenei Schamane

Der Worg von Gnorog

Nightelf Hunter (Schwarzer Bogen des Verräters gabs net!)

Bloodelf Hunter

und der Tauren Krieger
-----------------------------------------
Die Frage ob dieser Threat noch aktiv ist,erübrigt sich vllt beim Blick auf das Datum des letzten Beitrags!


----------



## Spankie (2. November 2007)

dankööö  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (2. November 2007)

^^ wahr gerade fertig wollte sie gerade posten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spankie (2. November 2007)

dann post deine noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 will sehen was du gezaubert hast


----------



## Juliy (2. November 2007)

Hallo Leute.

Nach Pause mach ich jetzt auch wieder ein paar Avatare.
Einfach hier reinposten mit allem wissenswerten

mfg.


----------



## Spankie (2. November 2007)

Ich hab hier noch eine Bestellung von einem Freund von mir (ihr solltet damit geld verdienen xD )

Orc
Shamane
Männlich
Full T6 (helm anzeigen lassen)
Die Axt (Netherbann) von Alar zwei man

Ich möchte das eh langsam nach vorne läuft und die waffen gerade in der hand hat
(könnt auch gerne andere postion wählen)
hintergrund pls aldoranhöhe so dass man im hintergrund das gebäude sieht ^^


Danke im vorraus! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deukales (2. November 2007)

Hi kannst du mir nochmal einen Avatar für meinen Freund machen
schonma danke im voraus


Rasse:Gnom
Klasse:Magier
Geschlecht:Männlich
Waffe(n):Zhar'doom, Großstab des Verschlingers oder Kriegsstab des erbarmungslosen Gladiators
Ausrüstung:t6
Hintergrund:Schwarz

mfg Gilde


----------



## Allujaen (2. November 2007)

Hiho,

da ihr hier ja langsam berühmt werdet, geb ich auch mal schnell ne Bestellung auf, bevor des noch Geld kostet!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Blutelfin
Hexenmeisterin
(Weiblich)
Full T5 (Helm anzeigen)

Weißer Hintergrund, von vorne zu sehen, etwas nach rechts schauend, näher rangezoomt, Beine können ruhig etwas abgeschnitten sein (keine Waffe tragend)) dass hauptsächlich Oberkörper, Schultern, Kopf zu sehen ist!
Stehend aber wenn möglich etwas in Bewegung.


----------



## ReGarde (2. November 2007)

Allujaen:
http://img128.imageshack.us/img128/4125/hexewj0.gif


----------



## Eikä (2. November 2007)

So dann hier erstma die neuen Avatare:

- Der Ork Schamane mit T6

- Der Gnom Mage mit T6

- und die Blutelf Hexerin
----------------------------------------
und ReGarde is eigentlich dat beste Beispiel für das was ich vorher gesagt hatte,einen Avatar machen und die anderen beiden übergehen xD
Die Avatare erstellen dauert doch net lang,da kann man sich doch auch schnell noch an die anderen machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Allujaen (2. November 2007)

Dankeschön!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cridi (2. November 2007)

Rexo schrieb:


> tut mier leid aber ein parr sachen konne ich nicht finden.hier sind aber die 3
> habe aber mein bestes gegeben
> so zu erst der Jäger
> 
> ...






dalai schrieb:


> Ich hätte cridis gnom auch noch kämpfend und auf nem mount:
> Kämpfend
> Auf Mount




DANKE!!!!!


----------



## dalai (3. November 2007)

Am besten kann man so alles angeben was man haben will:
Rasse:
Geschlecht:
Aussehen (Haare, Haarfarbe, Gesicht usw.):
Ausrüstung ( Rüstungsset oder auch einzelne Teile):
Waffe/n:
Mount (wenn ja welcher):
Animation (kämpfen, laufen, rennen, schwimmen,usw.):
Hintergrund:

Am besten Waffen/Ausrüstung mit dem englischen Namen, d.h. z.B. Ashbringer anstatt Aschenbringer.
Leider sind die meisten neueren Waffen noch nicht im Modelviewer, also nehmt am besten die Waffen, die nicht bei den neuen Gegenständen auf buffed stehen.

So kann man es am besten machen wenn man nicht übersehen werden will und ein Avatar genau
nach seinen Wünschen haben will. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deukales (4. November 2007)

si hiho kannst du mir einen Avatar machen ? 
so sollte er gerna aussehen:

Rasse : Nachtelf
Geschlecht : Männlich
Ausrüstung : gesammt T4
Waffe : Phönixbogen des Sonnenzorns
Animation : kannst du ihn vllt so machen das er gerade einen Pfeil schiesst ,
wenn das nicht geht kannst du ihn schreck nach rechts langsam laufen lassen 
Hintergrund : so einen Wald hintergrund wäre super 

Ich danke dir schonma im voraus =)

       mfg : Deukales


----------



## EpiXLoot (5. November 2007)

Rexo schrieb:


> Hi habs auch mal versucht höfe es ist super.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hey vielen Dank


----------



## Littlestar (5. November 2007)

Huhu..

Könntest du mir auch eins machen?

Magier-Feuer

Full T5 Equip mit "Reißzahn des Leviathans"  

Wäre Nice wenn man drauf sieht wie ich nen Feuerball etc. caste..

Hintergrund: Was mit Feuer natürlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PS: Bin ein weiblicher TROLL  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

DANKE


----------



## Eikä (5. November 2007)

- Nightelf Hunter

- Troll mage


----------



## Littlestar (5. November 2007)

Eikä schrieb:


> - Nightelf Hunter
> 
> - Troll mage




Vielen Dank  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## darksorella (17. November 2007)

huhu ihr,

falls das hier noch aktiv ist würd ich gerne was in Auftrag geben
ich krieg es einfach ned hin, bei mir sieht man nur die animierten beine
und der rest drumherum ist schwarz ;(

Rasse: Nachtelf
Klasse: Priesterin
Weiblich

mit Arena 2 set (dmgSet) und Terroks schattenstab pls
gehend von vorne hintergrund egal 

Schon mal vielen dank im voraus und respekt für die bereits geleistete Arbeit

lg Darksorella


----------



## AttontheLightbringer (17. November 2007)

Kann mir jemand nen Avatar machen? Ich hätt gerne einen:

T3 Menschen Krieger

2mal http://wow.buffed.de/?i=23577 als Waffe (wenn geht soll er sie bitte verkreuzt auf dem Rücken haben)

Er soll auf http://wow.buffed.de/?i=13335 reiten. 

Der Hintergrund soll schwarz sein.

Danke im Vorraus!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AttontheLightbringer (18. November 2007)

Also, ich hab mich mal selbst am Avatar erstellen versucht. @darksorella: ich hab dir deine Priesterin gemacht. Einmal mit gezogener Waffe und einmal mit weggesteckter Waffe. Hoffe es passt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## darksorella (18. November 2007)

ui das ja nice, aber wieso krieg ich das ned hin? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

bei mir sieht man immer nur einen teil  entweder füße oder kopf der rest bleibt schwarz

aber kann man das auch so einstellen, das man die näher sieht die beine müssen ja
ned unbedingt ganz drauf sein..

Trotzdem vielen vielen dank hast du gut gemacht

lg dark


----------



## Brollachan (18. November 2007)

Hallo

Das wäre klasse wen Du das machen könntest. Leider spiele ich auf einen Mac und da funktionieren die ganzen Tools nicht.

Rasse: Blutelf
Geschlecht: Männlich
Waffe(n): Der Heiler Hammer des Prinzen aus Karazan (http://eu.wowarmory.com/item-info.xml?i=28771)
Ausrüstung: T4 Heiler (Priester)
Hintergrund: Silbermond (Bäume, Himmel und ein typisches Gebäude)
Haarfarbe: Blond
Frisur: lang und glatt nach hinten, links und rechts eine Strähne, kein Zopf


Danke!
LG
Hyriand
P.S. Ich muss wohl meinen Avatar löschen, der verwirrt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Turican (18. November 2007)

Hallo

wenn jemand Lust hat hier meine Vorstellungen

- Orc Krieger möglichst dunkle Haut mit weißen Zöpfen und 2 Bartzöpfen
- T6 Set (nicht Arena) Helm ausgeblendet
- 2 grüne Schwerter von Illidan
- Animation nur die Kampfhaltung ohne Schläge
- Hintergrund schwarz
*Bitte möglichst nah aufnehmen aber der Körper sollte komplett zu sehen sein *
Danke


----------



## AttontheLightbringer (18. November 2007)

@ Brollachan: Ich hoffe es passt so. Wenn was nicht stimmt, sags mir.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ( die animation musst ich improvisieren weil er sonst in der Luft ständ und das nich so super ausgesehen hät^^) 

@ darksorella: Danke^^ das freut mich^^


----------



## AttontheLightbringer (18. November 2007)

@ Turican: Hier ist dein T6 Ork mit Illis schwertern und Kampfhaltung. Wenns nicht passt sag




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ darksorella: Ich heb deinen Avi noch mal überarbeitet. Passt es jetzt?

Kannst du oben bei meinem ersten sehen. http://img162.imageshack.us/img162/7526/an...lfshadowvt1.gif hast noch eine version.


----------



## Soramac (18. November 2007)

Für mich bitte:

Volk: Draenei (Männlich)

Haut:weiß ins blau rein.

Haare: weißen Zopf

Rüstung: Arena Sasion 3 (also dann ohne Helm)

Waffe: Gerechtigkeit des Lichts 

Animantion: im langsamen laufen


----------



## AttontheLightbringer (18. November 2007)

Arena gibts noch nicht. Und wenn für welche Klasse?


----------



## Soramac (18. November 2007)

Gut dann T5

Priester

Hintergrund Azurmythoinsel oder Exodar


----------



## Turican (18. November 2007)

AttontheLightbringer schrieb:


> @ Turican: Hier ist dein T6 Ork mit Illis schwertern und Kampfhaltung. Wenns nicht passt sag
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke,Schwerter verdecken doch ganz schön den Körper,bekommst da was hin ?


----------



## AttontheLightbringer (18. November 2007)

Mal sehen. Ich müsst ihm dann ne andere Animation verpassen. dann gehts

Aber noch was anderes, mir geht hier langsam der speicher aus und ich kann bald keine Avatare mehr posten. Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich von einer anderen Seite aus kostenlos posten kann? und dann einfach nur nen link post?


----------



## Soramac (18. November 2007)

Versuch es mal hier zu probieren: Link


----------



## Turican (18. November 2007)

Wie find ich die Illidan Schwerter im Modelviewer,finde nur die alte Modelle ?


----------



## Zinksoldat (18. November 2007)

ich hätt gern 
Rasse: Gnom
           weiblich
eisschattenzwirnset
galdi stab 
und den rest mit s2 ausfüllen 

wenns geht kein helm und dafür die zweii schnecken in weiß als frisur

am besten beim frostblitz casten oder eislanze

danke im voraus


----------



## Turican (18. November 2007)

Wenn ich Animated Gif abspeichere wirds nur ruckelig abgespielt.


Es fehlen einige T6 Items im Viewer,wie illidan Schwerter


----------



## AttontheLightbringer (18. November 2007)

1. schau dir meine werke an, es fehlt nichts. Du musst dir die neue ItemListe holn wenn die fehlen. Gib Bei Waffe mal Warglave ein dann kommen die.


----------



## Turican (18. November 2007)

AttontheLightbringer schrieb:


> 1. schau dir meine werke an, es fehlt nichts. Du musst dir die neue ItemListe holn wenn die fehlen. Gib Bei Waffe mal Warglave ein dann kommen die.



wenn ich ein gif erstelle ruckels beim anschaun,das wollt ich wissen wie man es flüssig bekommt

es ist eigentlich in 0.1 speed gemacht aber wie zu sehen zu schnell und verdammt ruckelig

tipps ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AttontheLightbringer (18. November 2007)

Das es zu schnell ist kann ich so nicht erkennen und das es ruckelt liegt daran das du es so langsam gemacht hast. anders kann ich mir das nicht erklären. Wenn dus so am Pc ansiehst ist es auch nicht so gut wie wenn du es im Inet postest. Frames 20 error diffusion an und gif  frames auf 5. Müsst dann gehen


----------



## Turican (18. November 2007)

hmmm den normalen Speed bekommt er hin,siehe links aber ich wollte mal ganz langsame bewegungen machen,werden aber aber immer schnell dargestellt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit

hab jetzt mal 4fachen Speed gemacht aber nach dem abspeichern ist es auch wieder nur normal Speed.

Wenn jemand Tipps hat wie man langsame Bewegungen hinbekommt....


----------



## AttontheLightbringer (18. November 2007)

Ich kann dir da auch nicht helfen. Sry. Aber, ich hab nen Avatar erstellt und wollt ihn als benutzerbild nutzen. Er nimmt ihn aber nicht und ich hab iwi keine bewegung. Hilfe?

edit

hat sich erleding.


----------



## Viperias (18. November 2007)

Rasse: Orc
Klasse: Krieger (Edit)
Geschlecht: M.
Waffe(n): http://wow.buffed.de/?i=32375 http://wow.buffed.de/?i=32254
Ausrüstung: T3
Hintergrund: http://antwrp.gsfc.nasa.gov/apod/image/050...Express_f50.jpg

Animation nach eigenem Ermessen. Freue mich schon drauf Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davidor (18. November 2007)

Viperias schrieb:


> Rasse: Orc
> Geschlecht: M.
> Waffe(n): http://wow.buffed.de/?i=32375 http://wow.buffed.de/?i=32254
> Ausrüstung: T3
> ...



welche Klasse?^^


----------



## Deretor (18. November 2007)

Also wen dei avatar fabrik noch aktiv ist hätte ich gern ein 

Blutelf 
Hunter t4 set der rest arena s2 set
als waffe steelhawk crossbow 
friesur nr1 hair color nr 4 und face typ 2
und am besten beim schießen und leicht nach rechts zeigend 
danke schon mal im vorraus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ach ja als hintergrund is weiß ok


----------



## AttontheLightbringer (18. November 2007)

Hier haste deinen Hunter

http://img46.imageshack.us/img46/8849/anim...terbloodso5.gif

passt er so?


----------



## AttontheLightbringer (18. November 2007)

@ Viperias 

hier dein orc. Ich nehme an er sollte das Warii T3 haben:

http://img57.imageshack.us/img57/349/animationorct3ud6.gif

Wenns passt sag wenn nich sags trotzdem


----------



## Daschm (18. November 2007)

hi ich würde gerne

Draenei
M.
Schamane
T4
Waffe: http://wow.buffed.de/?i=28522
Schild: http://wow.buffed.de/?i=28754

bei gehen und hintergrund blau

danke im  vorraus


----------



## Flash Shock (18. November 2007)

Hallöle!
Also bräuchte au mal ein Ava ^^
Und zwar:

Mensch
Magier
T6
Terroks Schattenstab
Hintergrund, bitte hell gestalten, das man ihn gut sieht, _*während er geht*_ das gesicht und so sollte man aber noch sehen können.

Danke Schonmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Viperias (18. November 2007)

Klasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 super vielen danke is Super geworden


----------



## eMJay (18. November 2007)

kann mir einer sagen wo ich Der Sonnenverschlinger im wowmodelview finde? Oder ist das Schwert nicht drin? Alles andere finde ich nur das eine Schwert nicht...


----------



## AttontheLightbringer (18. November 2007)

@ Flash Shock: http://img144.imageshack.us/img144/8454/an...ionmage1hf7.gif
http://img135.imageshack.us/img135/9764/an...ionmage2ym7.gif

@ Daschm: http://img135.imageshack.us/img135/6626/an...nshamit4wp7.gif


----------



## Soramac (18. November 2007)

So hab jetzt auch mein Avatar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - selbst gemacht


----------



## Flash Shock (18. November 2007)

Hui, sehr schön und sehr schnell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Danke dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: ei mir is die Datei zu groß, steht da :/


----------



## darksorella (18. November 2007)

hast du echt perfekt hinbekommen!!!! 
trau mich jetz fast nix sagen, aber falls dir mal die arbeit ausgeht^^
hätt ich gern einen etwas helleren hintergrund egal ob weiß hellblau pink oder ka aber schwarz auf schwarz
sieht fast etwas zu böse aus^^

aber nochmal vielen dank echt klasse gemacht

lg dark


----------



## AttontheLightbringer (18. November 2007)

@ Dark: Sry... fands passend wegen shadowpriest... ich schau mal. 
@ AW: hßt the sun eater
@ Flash: Das prob kenn ich. Hab ich auch. Du musst es kleiner machen. aber frag mich nicht wie. Bei buffed kann ich so so nutzen
@ Sora: Sry hab dich ganz vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ab du hasten gut gemacht. gz^^


----------



## AttontheLightbringer (18. November 2007)

@ dark: So etwas heller: http://img260.imageshack.us/img260/7892/an...telfhellzf7.gif
http://img89.imageshack.us/img89/5082/anim...elfhell2bt4.gif


----------



## Flash Shock (18. November 2007)

Habs hinbekommen, nur etz is unscharf, naja wenigstens hab ich was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AttontheLightbringer (18. November 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Na... passt doch^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hausa (18. November 2007)

Oo


----------



## darksorella (18. November 2007)

Sollte auch wirklich keine kritik gewesen, gefällt mir wirklich sehr gut
nur wollts halt dann doch etwas heller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

(ich weiß immer diese nörgler)^^

lg dark


----------



## darksorella (18. November 2007)

mich würd aber trotzdem noch interessieren was ich falsch mache ,
das man bei mir ned den ganzen avatar sieht sondern nur nen teil


----------



## AttontheLightbringer (18. November 2007)

kp... hauptsache der neue gefällt dir^^ dann ist alles gut :-P

 Hab auch noch eine T2 Paladin Nachtelfe. Ich post se einfach mal^^

http://img123.imageshack.us/img123/7922/an...rteilnaclq4.gif

die animation ist iwi zuschnell aber sieht witzig aus^^


----------



## Daschm (18. November 2007)

danke sieht gut aus


----------



## AttontheLightbringer (18. November 2007)

Bitte, Bitte. Kein Problem^^


----------



## Soramac (18. November 2007)

AttontheLightbringer schrieb:


> Bitte, Bitte. Kein Problem^^



Du machst das jut, leider musste ich meins selber machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AttontheLightbringer (18. November 2007)

ja... sry nochmal... hab dich da ganz vergessen. echt sry. Soll ich dir nen neuen machen?


----------



## AttontheLightbringer (20. November 2007)

@ Zinksoldat: Ich hab dir nen weiblichen gnomenmage geamcht. Eisschattenzwirnset gabs zwar, sah aber nicht so gut aus. Deshalb hab ich das T5 genommen. Frostblitzcasten kannst du so direct nicht einstellen. Also nicht zu enttäuscht sein. http://img136.imageshack.us/img136/7881/an...gnommagenx5.gif


----------



## BdL-Alcasius (21. November 2007)

Ich hätte auch gerne einen neuen Avatar, bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Rasse: Gnom
Klasse: Magier
Geschlecht: Männlich
Frisur: Pink, an den Seiten hochstehende Haare, in der Mitte Glatze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Waffe(n): Stab der unendlichen Geheimnisse
Ausrüstung: Hose und Kapuze des Zauberschlags, Zauberfeuergürtel- Robe und Handschuhe, Rotkäppchens Umhang
Hintergrund: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sowas in der Art bitte

Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## Grimmrog (21. November 2007)

Rasse: Zwerg
Geschlecht: Männlich
Frisur: Lange Haare hinten und Langer breiter Bart vorne in weiß/hellgrau 
Waffe: Angel
Ausrüstung: PvP 1 (ja genau das grüne^^), aber ohne Helm
Hintergrung: Loch Modan der Steg beim Angellehrer
Animation: angelnd, sofern das machbar ist

Achja Hunter soll er sein^^


----------



## Artherk (21. November 2007)

Ein troll Hunter wär nice mit arena set und beiden hakkari klingen gezogen wenn du noch einen schwarzen rappi als pet und nen strand als hintergrund einbauen könntest wär geil thx^^


----------



## Anowo (21. November 2007)

Rasse: Nachtelf
Geschlecht : Männlich
Haare: Lang (dunkelblau)
Klasse: Jäger
Waffe: Valanors Langbogen oder 2 mal Ceds Schnitzer
Ausrüstung: Wildtierfürstenset oder T5
Hintergrund : weiß

sage schon mal Herzlichen dank im Vorraus

Olivaro


----------



## AttontheLightbringer (21. November 2007)

@ Grimmrog: Wenn du mir eine Screen schickst., kann ich deinem Zwerg den gewünschten Hintergrund geben. Ok? Post mir hier ne screen oder ne adresse für eine und ich machs dir. Das gilt auch für jeden anderen der nen bestimmten Hintergrund haben will.


----------



## chopi (22. November 2007)

hie hier ich will auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
falls der fred noch aktuell ist

ich möchte bitte 2bilder einmal von der *horden* druiden katze (löwe also 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) wie sie grad im stealth schleicht

und einmal vom *horden* bär wie er grad mit seiner klaue austeilt/rumfuchtelt

sry das ichs nicht selber mache aber mein pc mag des programm ja garnicht...

edit sagt: beide mit diesem hintergrund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


thx im vorraus

mfg
der-der-die-2-bilder-haben-will


----------



## Tykon (22. November 2007)

hätte auch gerne einen^^

mensch
weiblich
priester
irgendein gladiator set  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (natürlich für priester^^)
waffe: stab des großmarschalls

hintergrund nehmst das bild^^
ja und bewegung lässt einfach laufen, ganz normal, nicht zu schnell^^

danke im vorraus

aja bevor ich es vergesse, die rotbraunen haare und die haare lang, is ja eig. egal wenn ein hut drauf is oder?^^


----------



## Chrissian (22. November 2007)

Hallo Leute.

Cool dass ihr so was hier macht,da melde ich mich doch gleich auch mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wär cool wenn ihr machen könntet:

Eine Draenei Priesterin mit t6 set,wenns nicht geht dann t5,(helm ausgeblendet)

weiße haut,seitenscheitel,und beim anmutigen stehen mit hintergrund,was schnee mäßiges^^

waffe : splitter der tugendhaften oder gerechtigkeit des lichts. weiß nit was geht,aber wenn beide dann gerechtigkeit des lichts^^

wenns geht dann vielleicht noch eine blutelf hexenmeisterin im t5 set,helm ausgeblendet.
mit roten haaren und dass die so zur seite gehen und das gesicht zu sehen ist.waffe: Stab der Schattenflamme.

So ähnlich wie mein jetziger Ava,aber halt mit ausgeblendetem Helm und beim Casten vielleicht (nen schattenblitz^^)

Edit: Geht das vielleicht dass beide Chars in einem Ava gleichzeitig sind?Sind jetzt seit ich vor paar Wochen angefangen hab meine Chars^^


----------



## Alexialis (28. November 2007)

Ich hätt mal ne Frage: 

Kann man als Avatar eigentlich auch so einen Geist erstellen? Also so einen, wo es an einem Friedhof gibt, wenn man gestorben ist oder n Geist der Erlösung von den Holypriests?^^

Wär schön, wenn mir einer sowas machen könnte als Avatar^^ so mit blauem Hintergrund. 

Und am besten wieder mit einem Link, damit ichs sogleich auch in mein Forum unterbringen kann^^


----------



## Eowyra (28. November 2007)

supersache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so einen hätte ich auch gerne


Rasse: Troll 
Geschlecht: weiblich
Waffe(n): Phoenixbogen
Ausrüstung: T4 hunter
Hintergrund: Blackrock - Eingang von Norden


----------



## Kofineas (29. November 2007)

Also ich bin zwar wahrscheinlich nicht ganz richtig hier, aber ich hätte gerne einen rülpsenden Barney Gumble (Simpsons). Wäre super dankbar wenn jemand so einen findet/macht. Hab gerade die ganze Zeit gesucht und nix gefunden.


----------



## Gaborbatschi (29. November 2007)

Hey danke schonmal im vorraus
Rasse Blutelf
Klasse magier
Mänlich
Waffe: Stab der unendlichen Geheimnisse
Ausrüsung: Ornat des Gladiators (S1)
Hintergrund....Silbermond oda Höllenfeuerhalbinsel
Bewegung; Vl mit'm stab bisschen rumfuchteln?
Danke nochmal im vorraus
Gaborbatschi


----------



## Yagilius (30. November 2007)

Ich finds echt Klasse von dir sowas anzubieten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...

Ich hätte gerne.:

Rasse: Untoter
Klasse: Hexenmeister
Geschlecht: männlich
Waffe: Kriegsstab des Gladiators
Euqip: Gladiator full 2
Hintergrund: Schattenmondtal (evtl.) Schwarzer Tempel
Bewegung: würde mich freuen wenn du den Hexenmeister beim Shadowbolt casten machst!..


Ich danke dir schon mal im Vorraus.. und viel spaß dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

))

Danke nochmal

Lg Yagilius


----------



## Boomman (1. Dezember 2007)

Ich find das echt klasse das du das machst :-) Ich hätte gerne wenns geht :

Rasse : Mensch

Klasse : Krieger

Geschlecht : Männlich

Waffe : Donnerzorn, gesegnete Klinge des Windrufers

Schild : Phasenverschobenes Bollwerk

Equipt : Arena 2

Hintergrund : Schwarz

Bewegung : Laufend mit Schild und Schwert in der Hand.

Schonma DanköööööÖÖ im vorraus

mfg


----------



## Beastskill (1. Dezember 2007)

Hi hätte gerne nen Tauren Jäger im S3-Style wenn das geht
und S3-2Hand-Axt^^
Hintergrund Thunderbluff und langsahm nach vorne gehend.
wäre cool wenne einen amchen könntest....
MfG beast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kwax (1. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

muss Dir da auch mal ein großes Lob aussprechen und bitten mir auch eins zu machen. Hätte gerne einen Menschen Magier gehend vor der Kulisse von SW. Kenne mich mit Equip und Waffen noch nicht so aus, wenn möglich bitte mit Spitzenequip (T6?) und einem leuchtenden Stab (noch keine Ahnung was da das ultimative ist) Verzeih meine Unwissenheit. Bin noch frischling.

LG
Kwax


----------



## Mondtänzerin (1. Dezember 2007)

Huhu grüß dich

Find ich ja auch toll dass du das machst, und danke dir schon mal ganz lieb dafür. 
Ich würde mich auch sehr über ein Avatar freuen.

Rasse: Nachtelf (weißes Haar, zwei Zöpfe) 
Geschlecht: Weiblich
Waffe(n): Hoheszepter der Nexuskönige
Ausrüstung: T5 Priester (ohne kopfteil)
Hintergrund: Mondtempel

Vielen Dank


----------



## Tykon (2. Dezember 2007)

sagt mal, macht des eig. noch jemand?^^

wenn ja, ich hab auch noch nen auftrag offen, blätter einfach zurück^^


----------



## grege (5. Dezember 2007)

Rasse Zwerg
Geschlecht Männlich
Wafen keine
Ausrüstung keine
hintergrund if


----------



## Fendrin (5. Dezember 2007)

Hi,
&#8364;dit: Erledigt...
m.f.g.
Fen


----------



## Eikä (6. Dezember 2007)

Also anscheinend macht das hier keiner mehr^^
ich würds gern wieda machen =)
alle die nach diesem Post ihren Ava wunsch reinstellen bekommen ihn auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manitu2007 (6. Dezember 2007)

@vorposter bitte nicht böse sein aber du hast einer PERVERS lange Signatur..(ist das überhaupt erlaubt?) naja egal coole sache das sich welche der sache annehmen


----------



## chopi (6. Dezember 2007)

chopi schrieb:


> hie hier ich will auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



dann möchte ich mich mal selber zitieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  würde das ja selber machen aber ich kan das nicht speichern (plöder pc XD)

edit sagt: oh man sieht den hintergrund ja garnicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (findest ihn ne seite vorher thx  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Chrissian (6. Dezember 2007)

Kannst du mir bitte bitte eine Blutelf Hexenmeisterin machen,mit t5 aber ohne kopf?! waffe: stab der schattenflamme

haarfarbe: rot / haare: zur seite und nicht so lang^^ und das gesicht: jung,aber etwas böse halt^^

am besten beim casten eines schattenblitzes,wenns nicht geht,einfach mit silbermond irgendwas  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Danke wäre voll lieb  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RebelINS (6. Dezember 2007)

hey coole sache hier 
wenns geht hätt ich auch gern was ^^

nen Mensch Hexenmeister 
arena 3 set mit dem dolch von arena 2 und dem buchband bidde 
haltung am besten beim casten vom schreckensgeheul ,sieht bestimmt geil aus 
hintergrund schwarz am besten


----------



## Afinogenov61Tim (6. Dezember 2007)

Untoter

Hexenmeister


Arena S2 

kein Hemd ansonsten rest S2 Ehre Schuhe und gürtel 

Männlich 

Arena S2 Stab

Haltung: wenns geht so seitlich gehen aber nicht so schnell also etwas langsam bitte

Hintergrund: Wenns geht Schergrat Arena oder Nagrand Arena ansonsten Thunderbluff 

Find ich echt ne tolle Sache,weil ichs nicht könnte =(

Vielen Dank schon mal im vorraus


----------



## Eikä (6. Dezember 2007)

Hier dein Undead Warlock mit Arena season 2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dudu power (6. Dezember 2007)

nachtelf 

druide

t6 set

in moonkin verwandelnd

hintergrund: lava

wens ghet


----------



## maclautsch (6. Dezember 2007)

Wenns möglich wäre:

Blutelf
weiblich
Magier(in)

Waffe: Sturm des Chaos
Offhand: Chronik der dunklen Geheimnisse

Kopf: Gugel des Illidarihochfürsten
Robe: Gewand der Meerhexe
Schultern: Schulterpolster des Blutfluchs
Handschuhe: Handschuhe des Gewittersturms
Gürtel: Gürtel der Zauberwucht
Schuhe: Schuhe des Wellenrufers

Haltung: Langsam gehend
Hintergrund: Was von den Blutelfen


----------



## Nensy (6. Dezember 2007)

Klasse: Priester

Rasse: Nachtelf

Geschlecht: Weiblich

Rüstung: T6

Waffe: Stab Bannfluch

Mfg Nensy


----------



## Jintou (6. Dezember 2007)

geht 
troll schamane 
mänclich 
t5 equip 
hintergrund schwarz oder weiß =)))
animation wäre hamma^^


----------



## Georgious (6. Dezember 2007)

Tauren Krieger

Rüstung: t5

Waffe: Kralle von Azshara / Netherbann


----------



## gyspoxxx (6. Dezember 2007)

ApoY2k schrieb:


> Naja stell dir doch ma vor wie das wäre...
> 
> Siemens trägt einen Auftrag an dich heran zum entwerfen des neusten Auto, dir sind alle Freiheiten gegeben und du hast ein unbegrenztes Budget.
> 
> Und dann sagst du: "s[iemens] du hast doch scho voll d[ie] geilen [autos] da brauchste keine mehr"





ööööhm avatar? wer braucht sowas? ^^ niemand!


----------



## Heian (6. Dezember 2007)

Nachtelf 
Druide
T5 set
waffe: http://wow.buffed.de/?i=30108
danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (7. Dezember 2007)

gyspoxxx schrieb:


> ööööhm avatar? wer braucht sowas? ^^ niemand!



wer braucht nen sinnlosen Beitrag?^^niemand!


----------



## Anowo (7. Dezember 2007)

Rasse: Nachtelf
Geschlecht : Männlich
Haare: Lang (dunkelblau)
Klasse: Jäger
Waffe: Valanors Langbogen oder 2 mal Ceds Schnitzer
Ausrüstung: Wildtierfürstenset oder T5
Hintergrund : weiß

sage schon mal Herzlichen dank im Vorraus

Olivaro


----------



## Eikä (7. Dezember 2007)

Hier die Avatare:
- Nachtelf Druide  in Moonkingestalt

- Tauren Druide in Katengestalt

- Tauren Druide in Bärengestalt

- Bloodelf Hexerin

- Bloodelf Mage

- Nightelf Druide

- Nightelf Prist

- Tauren Warri

- Nightelf Hunter

- Troll Schamane


----------



## Mondtänzerin (7. Dezember 2007)

Huhu
Dann schreib ich dir nochmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und danke dir schon mal ganz lieb.

Rasse: Nachtelf (weißes Haar, zwei Zöpfe) 
Geschlecht: Weiblich
Waffe(n): Hoheszepter der Nexuskönige
Ausrüstung: T5 Priester (ohne kopfteil)
Hintergrund: Mondtempel

Würd mich sehr freuen drüber. Lieben dank




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (7. Dezember 2007)

hatte es mir zwar ein bissl anders vorgetellt aber throtzdem fettes thx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## Takaja (7. Dezember 2007)

hiho also wäre echt nett von dir wenn du mir folgendes machen würdest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 :

Troll
Hunter t5
Männlich
Den Helm einblenden pls das man haare net sieht^^
Ilidan Bogen wäre geil
und wenn er die animation amchen würde wie wenn er grad schiesen würde wäre das echt genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




bist echt der beste  danke dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg Taka


----------



## Kiros0017 (7. Dezember 2007)

ich hätte gerne:

Männlicher Blutelf 
T6
Fackel der Verdammten 
und die Kreuzfahrerstoßt Animation

Danke jetzt schonmal

Mfg Kiros


----------



## Gast1669158602 (7. Dezember 2007)

Huhu,

Find dich cool, dass ihr sowas anbietet!! Da hätte ich auch gern einen:

Rasse/Klasse/Geschlecht: Einfach ne NE-Katze
Hintergrund: Irgendwas waldiges, am besten nen NE Wald (Moonglade zb)
Animation: Wär schön, wenn er grad so nen Angriff in Richtung des Betrachters macht^^

Danke schonmal im Vorraus für eure Mühe!

Lg Shrugal


----------



## maclautsch (7. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Dank Dir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schamll (7. Dezember 2007)

nice von dir das du dir die mühe machst bin aber mit meinem bild zufrieden ^^


----------



## Jintou (7. Dezember 2007)

Eikä schrieb:


> Hier die Avatare:
> - Nachtelf Druide  in Moonkingestalt
> 
> - Tauren Druide in Katengestalt
> ...






danke dir aber ich habe iwie ein prob wenn ich darauf geh also troll schamane dann erscheint ein taurenw arri bild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kann man das irgendwie beheben?? wäre n1


----------



## Tykon (7. Dezember 2007)

Tykon schrieb:


> hätte auch gerne einen^^
> 
> mensch
> weiblich
> ...




bild kannst du so net sehen, geh einfach auf s. 61, da war der post von mir ^^

aja, bitte sende ne pn an mich wenn du den ava gemacht hast, wäre nett^^


----------



## Dragus1991 (7. Dezember 2007)

Draenei
männlich
Paladin
T6
Wafe: Kristallspitze von Karabor und Teufelssteinbollwerk
Danke schonmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (7. Dezember 2007)

ich möchte nicht aufdringlich sein,wo ich doch schon 3 verschiedene aufträge bearbeitet bekommen hab aber wenn du zeit hättest hätte ich gerne:

 so wie mein ava zur zeit ist  (t6 ist das)  ,mit 2 abänderungen:

1.er sollte langsamer gehen statt 1.0 liber 0.6 oder 0.5
2.mit diesem hintergrund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich bedanke mich auch schonmal im vorraus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eikä (7. Dezember 2007)

- Nightelf Prist

- Blutelf Pala

- Druiden Katze

- Draenei Pala

---------------------
Arena Season 3 gibts noch net

und den Bogen von Illidan gibts leider auch net!

und den Troll Schami hab hier nochma 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



--------
edit: also wenns dir net auf die Größe der Datei ankommt Chopi,dann wär das dein Tauren Druide


----------



## Kiros0017 (7. Dezember 2007)

Dickes THX


----------



## wildekin (7. Dezember 2007)

so also ich hätte auch sehr gerne einen avatar...hab nämlich selber keine ahnung wies geht

danke schon mal im voraus<:

also es sollt sein ein:

untod
männlich 
hexenmeister
t5
waffe: http://wow.buffed.de/?i=30095
bitte langsam gehend machen

nochmals danke schon im voraus

mfg wildekin


----------



## wildekin (7. Dezember 2007)

weitere erläuterungen:

hab ich vergessen...als hinter grund vielleicht black-tempel oder iwas anderes dunkel-dämonisches was gut zu hexern passt

danke


----------



## wildekin (7. Dezember 2007)

upps sry als waffe hät ich doch lieber: http://wow.buffed.de/?i=30910

tut mir leid das ich das vergessen habe...soll nich nervig sein..hoffe das der "auftrag" trotzdem bearbeitet wird

danke 
mfg wildekin^^


----------



## chopi (7. Dezember 2007)

*hust* editierfunktion *hust* 
wir verzeihen dir,newbie^^


----------



## DogTheBountyHunter (7. Dezember 2007)

hi^^ also ich hätt gern nen

DRAENEI
MÄNNLICH
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=32374  diesen Stab
T6 SCHAMI SET
Hintergrund: Exodar
Der soll dann ganz langsam nach vorne gehen

Thx im vorraus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondtänzerin (8. Dezember 2007)

Ui toll, vielen lieben Dank!!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jintou (8. Dezember 2007)

Eikä schrieb:


> - Nightelf Prist
> 
> - Blutelf Pala
> 
> ...




danke =) echt nett vin dir


----------



## Tykon (8. Dezember 2007)

hi^^

dann gebe ich ma ne neue bestellung ab

draenei
weiblich
magier
rüssi: irgendeine arena rüssi
waffe: auch irgeneine arne waffe^^
hintergrund: probieren wir ma schwarz, aber kannst vllt selbst entscheiden was gut ausschaut

was vergessen?    aja, bitte kopfteil ausblenden und langsam gehend, vllt leicht seitlich
und ausschauen soll die dame so 

( ih weiß noch ein wenig mikrig, aber is ja nur en twink^^) danke dir im vorraus


----------



## BoN3CruSh3R (8. Dezember 2007)

Hi, hätte gerne einen

Männlichen Untoten Schurken mit schwarzen "punker"haaren im epischen pvp set oder wenn's nihct geht dann t6, waffen Blade of Savagery x2, in kampfstellung wenn's geht, hintergrund schwarz oder so

danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sir_Dudel (9. Dezember 2007)

hallo stitischi,

finde ich echt toll, dass du solchen "noobs" wie mir hilfst.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

kannst du mir einen avatar erstellen mit meinen persönlichen items, siehe arsenal.

meine daten:

Sirdudel, Server: Baelgun

Als Hintergrund eine schöne Burg oder so, SW vielleicht.

Als Animation hätte ich gerne was, wobei man das Schild und das Schwert schön in "Action" sieht.

Vielen lieben Dank.

Grüsse

SIR DUDEL


----------



## Emoranger (9. Dezember 2007)

hallo also ich hätte gern

geschlecht, rasse, klasse: männlicher mensch paladin

waffe: Bote des Sturms

Rüstung: Paladin T2

Hintergrund: Sturmwind

und bitte langsam gehend so das man die waffe schön sieht


----------



## Eikä (9. Dezember 2007)

- Untoter Hexer

- Draenei Schamane

- Draenei Mage

- Untoter Schurke

- Human Warrior von Sir_Dudel

- Human Paladin


----------



## Stahlviper (9. Dezember 2007)

Also, falls dies noch fortgeführt wird würde ich mir folgendes wünschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weiblicher Menschen Mage

Name: Novakatze

Rüstung: Mage Arena Season 2 Set (also aussehen wie Ornat von Tirisfal, aber in blau/gelb) ohne Mütze, stattdessen eine Feuerherzschädelkappe (grünes item, aber hat style und darauf kommts ja im Avatar an  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Waffe: Klinge der verzerrten Visionen

Hintergrund: Nach Möglichkeit irgendeine Schneelandschaft, sonst weiss

Sonstiges: Falls Möglich während der Zauberanimation, ansonsten einfach still stehend (falls still stehend bitte mit "Endspiel des erbarmungslosen Gladiators" in der Schildhand)


Vielen Dank, ich finds echt super dass dies gemacht/angeboten wird.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hoodini74 (9. Dezember 2007)

Ich hätte gerne nen männlichen Zwerg Hunter mit t4 equip wenns geht mit dem prinz bogen in der hand und schallspeer auf dem rücken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kwax (9. Dezember 2007)

Ok hatte den Post schon mal vor einer Woche gemacht, da Du das jetzt übernimmst mit dem erstellen wiederhole ich mich hat noch mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hallo,

muss Dir da auch mal ein großes Lob aussprechen und bitten mir auch eins zu machen. Hätte gerne einen Menschen Magier gehend vor der Kulisse von SW. Kenne mich mit Equip und Waffen noch nicht so aus, wenn möglich bitte mit Spitzenequip (T6?) und einem leuchtenden Stab (keine Ahnung was da das ultimative ist) Verzeih meine Unwissenheit. Bin noch frischling.

LG
Kwax


----------



## Lassmiranda (9. Dezember 2007)

Falls es machbar wäre häte ich gerne

Rasse : Nachtelf
Geschlecht : Weiblich
Klasse : Krieger
Rüstung : T 6
Waffe : http://wow.buffed.de/?i=33762
Schild : http://wow.buffed.de/?i=28358

wäre suppi........mit SW im hintergrund

Tausend dank im voraus


----------



## Missi-one (9. Dezember 2007)

würde mich wircklich sehr drüber freuen!!!

Rasse: Nachtelf

Geschlecht: Weiblich

Waffe(n): [Apostel von Argus] Stab

Ausrüstung: T6

Hintergrund: ??? (etwas hübsches) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





ps: würd mich freuen wenn sie stehn oder geh animiert ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



kannst du mir eine tut geben wie du die erstellst?


mfg: missi


----------



## Denieru (9. Dezember 2007)

Hallo ich hätte gerne ein animiertes avatar eines:
Untoten Hexenmeisters
komplett arena season 2 equipt bis auf den hut der ist von season 3, waffen sind arena 1 dolch und schildhand buch.

hintergrund wenn möglich düster und unheimlich.

Danke im vorraus


----------



## Denieru (9. Dezember 2007)

sry doppelpost  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BoN3CruSh3R (10. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 THX 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tykon (10. Dezember 2007)

nochma hi^^

super thx, gut gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hätte gerne noch einen^^

also..

mensch
priester
weiblich
rüssi: die aktuelle arena rüssi (weißt schon die gladiator, die erst neu gekommen is, und alles anzeigen lassen auch den kopf) 
waffe: den dolch der bei dem bild mit drauf is, oder nen ähnlichen^^
 etwas schneller gehend wie das momentanige, aber net viel schneller
hintergrund: schwarz
sonst kannst dir ja aufn bild anschauen wie sie ausschauen soll

danke im vorraus^^

ps: würdest du mir bitte ne nachricht schicken wenn der avatar fertig is? danke^^


----------



## Eikä (10. Dezember 2007)

- weiblicher Human Mage (hab dein schwert net gefunden!)

- Zwergen Hunter

- Human Mage

- Nightelf Warrior

- Undead Hexer
-------
und dann möcht ich nochma auzählen,was es noch net gibt:
- Arena Season 3
- Zul'Aman
und Teile ausm Black Tempel,bzw. Mount Hyjal gibts teilweise auch net!


----------



## DarkInfineon (10. Dezember 2007)

bitte einmal:

undead männlich
warlock S2 mit S2 stab
hintergrund hellgrau

vielen dank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr.Paladin (10. Dezember 2007)

hallo

Ich hätte gern:
Männlich Mensch Paladin
Rüsi:T2 
Waffe: Hand von Ragnaros
Hintergrund: Kathedrale von SW oder SW

danke


----------



## Eikä (10. Dezember 2007)

- Undead Hexer

- Human Paladin


----------



## chopi (10. Dezember 2007)

ich fühl mich vergessen...^^
nochma:
taure mänlich 
t6 
(so wie auf meinem ava atm)
ABER:
langsamer laufen (so 0.6)
mit diesem hintergrund


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Snivcê (10. Dezember 2007)

HuhU erstmal find ich das nett das du sobers machst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also Blutelf Priester 
Mänlich
t6

Hintergrung Weiß

Knient und dazu noch den blauen stab also dr arena stab ist ja rot und dazu gibs noch ein blauen der sieht auch so aus nur in blau ^^

danke im vorraus


----------



## CFC_Xaik0n (10. Dezember 2007)

huhu danke das du sowas für uns machst !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich hab da mal ne andere frage, wie machst du die avatare?
nur mit dem modelviewer und dann als gif ?
oder gibts da noch andere tricks ?
mfg Xaikon


----------



## Mr.Paladin (10. Dezember 2007)

THX nur wie macht ihr die Teile? würd mir gern auch ma selber welche machen


----------



## Sarazan (10. Dezember 2007)

hey hatte gerne Blutelf männlich  t5equip  und arenasaison3 stab vor grauen hintergrund stehend
wäre echt nice vo dia fürs machn


----------



## Schamll (10. Dezember 2007)

ja also 
geschlecht weiblich
rasse blutelf
rüssi pala arena 2
waffe http://wow.buffed.de/?i=28522 dann schild http://wow.buffed.de/?i=28754
und hintergrund hätte ich gerne silbermond dankeschön ^^


----------



## böseee (10. Dezember 2007)

ich hätte gern 

rasse:mensch
geschlecht:männlich
klasse:paladin
rüstung:arenaset 2
waffen:klinge der unendlichkeit un phasenverschobenes bollwerk

...

ähm hab vergessen sitzen bitte mit irgendwas was heilig wirkt als hintergrunnd^^

...

so wie trolle sitzen halt sohn knie sitzen


----------



## Eikä (10. Dezember 2007)

- Bloodelf Prist

- Bloodelf Paladin

- Human Paladin
-------------
An Sarazan,ich bräuchte ne Klasse und wie oft muss ich noch sagen,dat es die Arena Season 3 noch net gibt? ô.O


----------



## specknacken (10. Dezember 2007)

Rasse:                  Tauren
Klasse:                 Jäger
Geschlecht:           männlich
Waffe(n):
     Fern:               Phönixbogen des Sonnenzorns
     Nah:                Trollbann
Ausrüstung:
     Kopf:               Helm des Gronnjägers
     Hals:                Knochengliederhalskette
     Schulter:          Schultern des heimlichen Räubers
     Rücken:           Tuch der Schattenhäscher
     Brust:              Panzer der fieberhaften Jagd
     Handgelenke:   Kettenarmschienen des Verteidigers
     Hände:            Kettenstulpen des rachsüchtigen Gladiators
     Taille:              Kettengurt des Verteidigers
     Beine:             Schlaufengenähte Gamaschen
     Füße:               Kettensabatons des Verteidigers
     Finger:             Band des ewigen Champions
Siegel des Urzorns
     Schmuck:         Alchimistenstein
Hintergrund:          weis


----------



## Snivcê (10. Dezember 2007)

Big THX ist echt geil geworden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Innoz (10. Dezember 2007)

Hallo. 
Könntest du mir frendlicherweise dieses herstellen :

Rasse           : Untoter 
Klasse          : Schurke 
Set               : Season 1 
Waffen          : Season 3 Kolben (Mainhand und offhand), Fals nicht vorhanden s2 Kolben.
Falls möglich  : Lila Irokesen Frisur (die man beim UD male im Spiel auch wählen kann), 
                      die Frisur will ich weil die Haare beim S1 Kopf durchkucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hintergrund   : Undercity 



Wäre nett wenn du das hinkriegen könntest  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

danke schonmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hasska12 (10. Dezember 2007)

stitschi were nett wenn du mir einen 

Rasse:zwerg

Geschlecht:männlich

kommplettes rachüschtige gladiaor set 

kriegrer

und eine axt aus dem sortiment des rachsüchtigen gladioator set kenn die nicht so genau aber pls groß^^  danke im vorraus hoffe ist nciht zu umständig


----------



## Hasska12 (10. Dezember 2007)

sry meinte 2-hand axt^^


----------



## Ronas (10. Dezember 2007)

Guten Tag zusammen!!!


Ich habe schon bei mehreren Buffed Usern animierte Charakterbilder ihrer WoW-chars gesehen...


Finde diese total cool und hätte sowas gern auch von meinem Magier!


Leider kenne ich mich mit Animationen und ähnlichem so gut wie garnicht aus und wollte mal fragen ob nicht vielleicht jemand eine kurze Beschreibung posten könnte wie man sich sowas erstellt...



Vielen Dank schonmal im Vorraus



Euer Ronas


----------



## Lurock (10. Dezember 2007)

Ronas schrieb:


> Guten Tag zusammen!!!
> Ich habe schon bei mehreren Buffed Usern animierte Charakterbilder ihrer WoW-chars gesehen...
> Finde diese total cool und hätte sowas gern auch von meinem Magier!
> Leider kenne ich mich mit Animationen und ähnlichem so gut wie garnicht aus und wollte mal fragen ob nicht vielleicht jemand eine kurze Beschreibung posten könnte wie man sich sowas erstellt...
> ...


Avatar Fabrik


----------



## Ronas (10. Dezember 2007)

Ich hätte gern nen untoten magier
männlich
Rüssi: T5 
Waffe: Stab der Unendlichen Geheimnisse
Als hintergrund hätt ich gern den typischen untoten hintergrund
vielen dank im vorraus


----------



## Veragron (10. Dezember 2007)

Das Programm nennt sich ModelViewer. Google it, plx.


----------



## Blizardboy (10. Dezember 2007)

Rasse: Orc
Geschlecht: Männlich
Klasse: Hunter
Equip: T5
Schuss-Waffe: S3 Bogen
Nahkampf: S1 Zweihandaxt
Hintergrund: Weiß
Animation: Langsam gehend


Rasse: Blutelf
Geschlecht: Weiblich
Klasse: Pala
Equip: T2
Main-Hand: http://wow.buffed.de/?i=28771
Off-Hand: http://wow.buffed.de/?i=19348
Hintergrund: Schwarz
Animation: Langsam gehen


DANKE!


----------



## Blizardboy (10. Dezember 2007)

Aber das gut hin zu bekommen ist recht schwer, zumindest für mich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Níght06 (11. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

könnte mir bitte jemmand ein kleines Avatar basteln? so c.a. die größe wie mein altes mit dem paladin.


Sollte ein Taurenkrieger mit gladi 2 set sein u. Schneide der Verherrung (Hyal/archimonde blade).


Das model sollte einem so entgegen laufen/kommen.


Hinter grund normal schwarz^^


wäre echt nett, freue mich auf eure entwürfe!


vielen dank im vorraus


lg night


----------



## Zeus100 (11. Dezember 2007)

Halllo hätte gern einen Zwergenkrieger 
schwarze haare 
Rüstung: T6
waffe: Großschwert des rachsüchtigen gladiator
animation: wie bei: Medoran

schonmal vielen danke im vorraus


----------



## JoK8r (11. Dezember 2007)

wie wärs, wenn du uns allen posten würdest.. wie du diese Animationen und so machst ;-)
du würdest dir ein haufen arbeit sparen
und jeder könnte sehen.. wie das ganze funktioniert.. und seine eigenen Avatare machen

mfg


----------



## Níght06 (11. Dezember 2007)

Hi ihr Designer,

ich würde mich freuen wenn ihr euch bitte etwas zeit nehmen könntet und mir ein Avater in der größe wie mein altes erstellen könntet.

-Taure (Große Hörner)
-Krieger
-Gladi 2 Rüstung
-Schneide der Verherrung (Wenns die nicht geht, dann einfach Gladi 2 zweihand schwer)
- Hintergrund sollte so schwarz dunkelrot sein

hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen, vielen dank!


----------



## Zermeran (11. Dezember 2007)

Also, wenn du noch Zeit und Lust hast, hätte ich auch gerne einen :-))


Tauren Schamane männlich

Arena S3- Set

Waffe: http://wow.buffed.de/?i=33743

Schild: http://wow.buffed.de/?i=33735


Hintergrund: Grau

Wenn es geht, eher den Oberkörper, wenn net, auch kein Problem :-)


Vielen Dank im Voraus

Timm


----------



## Eikä (11. Dezember 2007)

- Orc Hunter

- Tauren Warrior

- Undead Mage

- Bloodelf Paladin

- Undead Rogue

- Zwergen Warrior
-------------
Alle die sich jetzt nen Avatar mit Season 3 Sachen gewünscht hat,kann lange warten,da es die noch net gibt! (hab ich auch schon mehrmals gesagt)

Auf Wunsch von JoK8r: HIER könnt ihr euch durchlesen,wie das mit den Avataren geht!


----------



## MADoxxsieben (11. Dezember 2007)

ich hätte auch gern son avatar!

- nachtelf 
- Jäger
- T5 
- http://wow.buffed.de/?i=30318
- wenn´s geht mit nem Wolf´s pet
- Hintergrund sollte so schwarz sein

Danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (11. Dezember 2007)

ich sag nur eins :


suchfunktion


----------



## chopi (11. Dezember 2007)

*edit sagt:*hat wohl son gaaaanz gemeiner buffi meine worte misbraucht und hier reingemacht^^


----------



## böseee (11. Dezember 2007)

ich hätte gern ein human pala kniend pullsierender krisstallschild kosmische macht vor irgend ner kathedrale mit totem human dafor oda so


----------



## böseee (11. Dezember 2007)

ah un rüszung t6 graue haare


----------



## Ratbusta (11. Dezember 2007)

Mensch Priester männlich mit T5 und arena2 stab^^

als hintergrund pls ein schönes bild ausm av,wo man die sonne und die berge sehen kann..thx^^


----------



## Hasska12 (11. Dezember 2007)

Hi, könntest du mir einen 

Rasse: Zwerg

Klasse: Krieger

Rüstung: komplettes rachsüchtige gladiator set

Waffe: in main hand die 2handaxt des rachüschtigen galdiators und off hand pls das schild des rachsüchtigen gladiators

were nett wenn er auf einem kodo sitzen könnte 

hintergrun ironforge

wenne du das einrichten könntest wer das echt nett danke die schonmal


----------



## grils (11. Dezember 2007)

Rasse:Murlok (wenn nicht geht dann mensch)
Geschlecht:Mänlich
Waffe(n): Gladiator 2 schwerter
Ausrüstung: Gladiator 2 für schurken
Hintergrund: schwarz


----------



## grils (11. Dezember 2007)

Rasse:Murlok (wenn nicht geht dann mensch)
Geschlecht:Mänlich
Waffe(n): Gladiator 2 schwerter
Ausrüstung: Gladiator 2 für schurken
Hintergrund: schwarz


----------



## Blizardboy (11. Dezember 2007)

Rasse: Orc
Geschlecht: Männlich
Klasse: Hunter
Equip: T4
Schuss-Waffe: S3 Bogen
Nahkampf: S1 Zweihandaxt
Hintergrund: Weiß
Animation: Langsam gehend


Hab leider das falsche Equip geschrieben, meinte T4 nicht T5
Sry, aber gehts noch etwas größer?


----------



## EveaL (11. Dezember 2007)

Rasse: Nachtelf
Geschlecht: Männlich
Klasse: Druide
Equip: T5
Stab: Terestians Drosselstab
Hintergrund: transparent - weiss
Animation: Auf Al'ar reitend


----------



## Nachtmann (11. Dezember 2007)

Also hab mal keine Ahnung ob das Angebot noch gilt, aber ich hätte auch gern so einen Avatar...

Gnom Schurkin
Weiblich
T6 (oder S3 =)  )
Die Zwillingsklingen von Azzinoth
Am besten Kämpfend oder langsam Gehend..


Vielen Dank schon im Voraus!!


----------



## voltagon (11. Dezember 2007)

Ich hätte sehr gerne

-Nachtelf
-Männlich
-Jäger t4
-http://wow.buffed.de/?i=32025
-soll in die Ansicht schlagen (also quasi denen die das Bild sehen ins gesicht)
-hintergrund- hell


Tausend Dank!


----------



## Treatyyy' (11. Dezember 2007)

hey, wollte mal fragen ob du mir evtl. auch einen machen wuerdest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja wenn wuerde ich mich sehr ueber einen gehenden gnom hexenmeister im t6 freun ;>
schwarzer hintergrund wenns geht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und i.nen stab kA O_°

danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 <3


----------



## bagge93 (11. Dezember 2007)

ich hätt gern nen orc hunter mänlich equip wär nett wennde in arsenal unter zozok guckst...sonst einfach i-nen hübschen bogen kann mom nit guckn wassich hab prepaidkarte is leer =( ...dann gerne vor toren von og und stehend...thx für den service


----------



## Eikä (12. Dezember 2007)

- Nachtelf Hunter

- Human Paladin

- Human Prist

- Human Rogue

- Orc Hunter

- Nightelf Druid

- Gnom Rogue

- Nightelf Hunter T4

- Gnom Hexer

- Zozok


----------



## Neradox (12. Dezember 2007)

Öhm, also wer echt super nett, wenn mir jemand auch einen erstellen würde.
Wenn, dann hätte ich gerne

Mensch
Hexer
T4-Rüssi
auch Stab der Auflösung http://wow.buffed.de/?i=30313
hmm gehend? oder einen DoT wirkend z.B. Fluch der Pein oder so.

Falls das jemand machen würde, wär supernett. 
Danke schonmal!


----------



## Bewl (12. Dezember 2007)

Hi,

hätte gerne einen Blutelf Paladin mit dem 
Schild: Dragonheart Flameshield,
Waffe: Gladiator´s Greatsword
Rüstung: T4

Bitte leicht gehend erstellen.

Falls es dir nichts aufmachen würde hätte ich gerne noch einen zweiten Char.

Troll Schurke

Waffen: Die 2 Schwerter von Illidan weiß nicht genau wie sie heißen, sry aber bestimmt kennst du die. Sie sind Grün und man trägt sie auf dem Rücken =).
Rüstung: T5
Wieder leicht gehend pls.

Danke vorab =)

Mfg Bewl


----------



## Eikä (13. Dezember 2007)

- Human Hexer

- Blutelf Pala

- Troll Rogue


----------



## Ganker03 (13. Dezember 2007)

JO mir bitte auch einen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nachtelf
Hunter
2h arena axt, wenns geht in jede hand einma
arena 1 set + ehre belohnungen
egal was fürn hintergrund was passendes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und bitte wenns geht auf nem schwarzen frostsäbler


----------



## Eikä (14. Dezember 2007)

- Nightelf Hunter


----------



## Capuchino -Dark Phoenix- (14. Dezember 2007)

So, hätte auch nen Wunsch;

Rasse:                Blutelf
Geschlecht:         weiblich
Waffe(n):            Gladiator Stangenwaffe / S1
Ausrüstung:        Paladin T6

Wenns geht mit aktivem Avenging Wrath (Flügel), muss aber ned sein

Als Animation  Kreuzfahrerstoß, als Hintergrund einfach schwarz^^
Und wenn es geht auch ruhig ein bisschen größer als die bisherigen, muss aber auch ned sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Thx schonmal im vorraus, find das super dass du das hier machst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT:
Was ganz super wäre: Ein kleiner schwarzer in der Luft flatternder Drachkin (Von vorne) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Weis ned ob du auch Mobs machen kannst, aber das wär ganz super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Man sollte den ganzen Drachkin sehen, aber pls trotzdem das Viereck ausfüllen mit ihm sozusagen^^ Das wär noch besser als der Blutelf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Thx schonmal


----------



## Salanea (14. Dezember 2007)

ui das finde ich Klasse ich hätte auch gern so ein stylisches Avatar =)

Rasse: Blutelf
Geschlecht: weiblich
Klasse: Hexer
Ausrüstung: Gladiator2
Waffe: Stab Gladiator 1 

Vielen Dank =)


----------



## specknacken (15. Dezember 2007)

wollt nochmal nachfragen wann ich meinen Avatar bekomme oder wo ich meinen Avatar finde


----------



## Fold (15. Dezember 2007)

Hallo und erstmal big Lob, dass ihr euch hier die Arbeit macht!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich hätte gern einen:

Untoter Warlock
t6 (besser wäre Arena 3 aber das geht noch nicht oder?)
mit Flügeln
In der rechten Hand Stab der Auflösung ( http://wow.buffed.de/?i=30313 )
angreifend, Hintergrund schwarz

thx im vorraus


----------



## eq aka ecko (15. Dezember 2007)

rasse: ud männlich
klasse: warri
arena season 3 set
wappenrock..det arathi dingens pls
waffe: großschwert des rachsütigen gladiators
am besten gehend un hintergrund von illidan falls das hinkrichst
un wennst schon dabei bist könntest au n 2ten machn :>

rasse: ud männlich
klasse: hexer
t5
wappenrock: gleicher wie oben
waffe: das 1h schwert von archi un schildhand kugel des seelenfressers 
währ cool wennst den iwie casten lassen könntest^^


----------



## Jon! (15. Dezember 2007)

Hi leuts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hätte auch gern so nen avatar  danke im voraus

Rasse: Mensch weiblich
Klasse: Hexer mit T6
Waffe: Ka einfach was schönes pls
Bewegung: stehend oder gehend

nochmals danke

lg


----------



## LightningBolt (15. Dezember 2007)

Fette sache hier! Dickes lob an alle die sich hier die arbeit machen bzw gemacht haben um den Leuten die Avatare zu erstellen.

Wenn es ginge hätte ich auch gerne einen^^

UD Männlich
Warrior
T4 Kopf Brust (Kopf eingeblendet)
T5 Hände, Hose, Schultern
Mainhand Mallet of tides
Offhand aldori dingens schild(sorry weiß den nimmer auf englisch

Wenns geht gehend richtung Bildschrimrand sprich nach Links

Schon mal vielen dank vorab.

MfG


----------



## Prêdator (15. Dezember 2007)

Hi, find ich cool von dir das du dir so ne mühe für alle machts.

Ich hätte gern ein:

Klasse: Hexenmeister
Rasse: Orc
Geschlecht: Männlich
Equib: T5
Waffen: da hätte ich gern den Reiszahn des Levithans und die Schildhand aus Heroic Abzeichen die alte mit shadow dmg
Animation: is mir eig egal

Schon mal danke im vorraus!


----------



## Leesan (15. Dezember 2007)

Hallo es wäre nett wenn du dir die arbeit machen würdest und mir auch einen erstellst.

Klasse: Magier
Rasse: Gnom
Geschlecht: Männlich
Equip: Arena2
Waffen: Kriegsstab des erbamungslosen Gladiators
Hintergrund egal aber ich hätte ihn gerne gehend

Danke schonmal im vorraus! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eikä (15. Dezember 2007)

- Blutelf Paladin

- Drachkin

- Blutelf Hexer

- Undead Hexer

- Undead Hexer (T5)

- Human Hexerin

- Undead Warrior

- Orc Hexer

- Gnom Mage


----------



## eq aka ecko (15. Dezember 2007)

samma mid welchen programmen machst n dat?^^


----------



## Eikä (16. Dezember 2007)

eq schrieb:


> samma mid welchen programmen machst n dat?^^



Das wird mitm ModelViewer gemacht,wie genau kannste HIER nachlesen!


----------



## LightningBolt (16. Dezember 2007)

Vielen vielen dank Eikä! Is schön geworden.


----------



## chopi (16. Dezember 2007)

ich schau mal wieder vorbei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn ich nicht nerve mit meinem glaube schon 4post hier,dann würde ich gerne wieder 2haben^^.und zwar: so wie die katze und der bär in der sig,nur mit einem unterschied:

der hintergrund sollte entweder durchsichtig(geht glaub ich nicht) oder so leicht grau wie buffed forum hier sein,damit man den hintergrund nicht sieht(leicht grau war doch i.was mit F9F9F9 oder so kp)


----------



## Lungodan (16. Dezember 2007)

Ich hätt gerne nen männlichen Tauren Druiden mit schwarzem Hintergrund.
T2 wäre nice und als Waffe Finkles Lavagreifer.
Am besten wäre entweder Zuschlagen oder nen Zauber kanalisieren (so dass er die Arme hochstreckt)
Wäre echt super nett =)


----------



## dafreak92 (16. Dezember 2007)

Moin moin erst ma ja also ich hätte gern folgendes:
Rasse : Blutelf
geschlecht: weiblich
klasse: shadowpriest
waffen:  stab der auflösung
rüstung: arena 2 set
sonstiges : am liebsten wäre in shadowform aufem epicschrieter , der einfach nur rum steht vor og am liebsten
thx schonmal
mfg dafreak92 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ach ja find ich gut dass dat welche einfach so machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadlight (16. Dezember 2007)

tach n1 wäre 
Rasse:nachtelf
Geschlecht:weiblisch
klasse:TreffHunter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
waffenhönixbogen des Sonenzorns 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
rüstung Arenaset 3  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




n1 das du so was machst  :top


MfG Sh@d


----------



## Humfred (16. Dezember 2007)

Hallo, wäre sehr erfreut über:

Rasse: Mensch
Geschlecht: Männlich
Klasse: Magier
Rüstung: Arena 3 Set
Waffe: Deathbringer 

Danke schonmal


----------



## 25cent (16. Dezember 2007)

mein schurke heißt tilana da will ich en avatar bitte 

Volk:untote

Geschlecht: weiblich

Rasse:schurke 

Ausrüstung : T4   

Waffen arena s1 schwerter

Wappenrock: warsong wappenrock

Hintergrund : irgent ein bild aus karazhan

Danke


----------



## 25cent (16. Dezember 2007)

HI 


Volk :untote

Geschelcht:weiblich

Rasse: schurke

Ausrüstung : t4 


Waffen: die gladiatoren s1 schwerter


Hitnergrund :karazhan

Thx


----------



## Lo1 (16. Dezember 2007)

Huhu,
erstmal vielen Dank im Vorraus das du dir soviel Mühe gibst uns Avatare zu gestalten.

Rasse:Mensch

Geschlecht:Männlich
Waffe(n):http://wow.buffed.de/?i=33735 (Schild)
Waffe(n):http://wow.buffed.de/?i=33743 (Streitkolben)
Ausrüstung: Season 3 vom Pala
Hintergrund: Schwarz

wenns geht noch auf dem Palamount von 60


----------



## Majohr (16. Dezember 2007)

Hi find die Arbeiten sehen klasse aus, mir will meiner einfach nicht gelingen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Könnte ich nen Dwarf Warri mit T5 haben, http://wow.buffed.de/?i=32262 in der MH und http://wow.buffed.de/?i=32943 in der OH

Er sollte langsam gehen und von schräg vorne zu sehen zu sein, als Hintergrund hätte ich gerne die Landschaft von der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel (hab leider kein Bild gefunden).

Mfg 

Majohr


----------



## it's magic (17. Dezember 2007)

Klasse: Magier

Rasse: Mensch

Geschlecht: Männlich

Rüstung: s2

Waffe: kriegstab des erbamungslosen gladiators

kannst du auch machen dass der grad nen frostblitz castet? wenn nicht reichts wenn er einfach rum steht oder so hintergrund is auch egal ^^
danke schonmal =)


----------



## MarcusKeller (17. Dezember 2007)

Hi, das iss ein netter Service von euch...

hätte gerne:

Rasse: Mensch
Klasse: Krieger
Geschlecht: Männlich
Rüstung: Arena 3 mit passenden Stiefel und Gürtel (Helm sichtbar)
Mainhand: Arena 3 Zweihandschwert
Offhand: Bulkwark of Azzinoth ( Schild von Illidan )
Wappenrock: Seher
Umhang: keinen
Pose: Gehend nach links blickend ( Schwert und Schild gut sichtbar )
Hintergrund: weiß

Vielen Dank im vorraus ...

MfG MarcusKeller


----------



## Eikä (17. Dezember 2007)

- Tauren Druide (T2)

- Blutelf Priester (Arena Season 2)

- Undead Rogue (T4)

- Zwergen Krieger (T5)

- Human Mage (Arena Season 2)

- Tauren Bär & Tauren Katze


----------



## Kurbasch (20. Dezember 2007)

Huhu

also ich hab leider ein Problem mit dem Model Viewer, nämlich hab ich kein WoW mehr installiert und kann diesen so auch leider nicht nutzen.
Da ich nur für einen Avatar keine lust habe WoW neu zu installieren, hoffe ich das ihr mir helfen könnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also hier mal eine zusammen fassung wie ich mir meinen Avatar vorgestellt habe:

Rasse: Goblin
Geschlecht: Männlich
Waffe(n): keine
Ausrüstung: Weihnachtsmütze
Hintergrund: Wasser

Also nochmal kurz:
Ich hätte hammer gerne diesen Avatar nochmal, nur diesmal mit Weihnachtsmütze




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hoffe mal das ist möglich, den Avatar so genau wie möglich "neu" zu machen.
Wäre nett wenn mir jemand helfen könnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg
Kurbasch


----------



## Rouger (20. Dezember 2007)

Rasse : Troll 
Männlich
Schurke Arena 3 set
Waffe : 1 Mal Donnerzorn 
und laufend

wär echt super wenn du des machen könntest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ach ja vergessen schwarzer hintergrund


----------



## Hasska12 (20. Dezember 2007)

Rasse: Zwerg
Männlich
Die flügel die bei dem gladiator hexer set auftreten 
komplettes rachsüchtiges gladiator set 
2-hand streitkolben in main hand des rachsüchtigen sets und pls nen schild in schild hand vom rachsüchtigen set 
schwarze hare pls wenns geht weißen hintergrund und er sollte etwas seidlich stehen danke^^


----------



## Hasska12 (20. Dezember 2007)

Sry hatte vergessen wenns geht hintergrund ironforge und pls das mein zwerg auf nem kogo sitzt egh das wenn nicht geht dan halt ohne kodo?


----------



## Tassy (20. Dezember 2007)

~ ~ ~
Rasselutelf Hexenmeister
Geschlecht:Weiblich
Waffe(n):Arena 3 Stab (Rachsüchtig)
Ausrüstung:Full Arena2 (erbarmungslos)-(Kopfteil ausblenden)
HintergrundWinterquell)-Viel Schnee wäre schön
EdiT : Jubeln oder Roar ;D
~ ~ ~



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wäre n1


----------



## noforgiveness (20. Dezember 2007)

Rasse: Blutelf
Geschlecht: Weiblich
Rüstung: Schurken T6 bis auf den Helm (Helm: Ebenholzmaske)
Waffen: 2x Herzmesser (2x Mungo)
Hintergrund: Undercity
Animation: Tritt

Wäre echt nett  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eikä (21. Dezember 2007)

- Bluetelf Hexerin (Season 3 gibts noch net und deswegen hab ich den Season 2 Stab genommen=)

- Blutelf Schurke (T6)


----------



## 36878 (21. Dezember 2007)

Will ach einen bitte : Mensch, Schurke ,S3 Set  , S3 glady Dolche und den 3 PvP Sachen ( Gürtel...)  . Schleichend gerade zulaufend .

Danke im voraus .


----------



## Demonrazor (21. Dezember 2007)

Stitschi schrieb:


> So nach großem hin und her wie man die Avatare hinbekommt habe ich es endlich geschafft meinen Avatar hinzubekommmen. Weil die anderern mit nicht mehr für andere Avatare machen wollten mach ich das jetzt.
> Sagt mir einfach per post in den thread was euer char haben soll ungefähr so sollte das aussehen:
> 
> Rasse:
> ...



Coole Sache.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Rasse: Orc

Geschlecht: männlich

Waffe: The Ashbringer

Ausrüstung: T3-Set

Hintergrund: Orgrimmar (Tor)


----------



## Eikä (21. Dezember 2007)

Nur um es zum 1000.Mal zu sagen:
ARENA SEASON 3 GIBT ES NOCH NET

als Ersatz kann T6 genommen werden,aber die Waffen und die Ehresachen (z.b.Gürtel usw.) gibt es einfach noch net!


----------



## Hasska12 (21. Dezember 2007)

ok sry dan halt so 

Rasse:zwerg männlich 

Rüstung: das t6 set 

Waffe: pls schild vom gladiator und die zweihandaxt des gladiators

Hintergrun: ironforge

und wenns geht mit dem schild schlagend und auf nem epic kodo?


----------



## Blanx (21. Dezember 2007)

hätte auch gerne eins..

Rasse: Männlicher ORC

Rüsstung: Jäger T6 mit dem Wappenrock vom Konsortium

Waffe: Schwarzer Bogen des Verräters

Hintergrund: Weiß oder Schwarz , je nach dem was besser aussieht

Danke im vorraus


----------



## Dourus (21. Dezember 2007)

HI, 
könntest du mir bitte einen:
Tauren Krieger (männlich),
S2 
Veteranen-Sachen(Schuhe etc.)
Frostwolfwappenrock,
S2 Schwert Mit Scharfrichter/Mungo,
Hintergrund bitte schwarz oder Donnerfels und lass ihn langsam laufen,schlagen oder auf nem Frostwolf rietem, mir egal ;-)
Was die besser gefällt!

THX schonmal im Voraus 
GreeZ Dourus


----------



## EvilStorm (22. Dezember 2007)

Hiho...
Ich hätte gerne:
Rasse: Blutelf
Hautfarbe: Helm
Gesichtstyp: Helm
Haartyp: Helm
Haarfarbe: Helm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Rüstung (englisch): S2 Paladin Set und irgennd coole Stiefel.
Waffe Mainhand (englisch): Hammer of the Naaru:     *http://www.buffed.de/?f=Hammer+der+Naaru*
Wappenrock: Wappenrock der Blutritter
Pose: Gehend, man sollte alles sehen, von der Seite und sollte gegen das Forum gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielen Dank jetzt schon mal
Jemand lässt Grüssen:
MFG Evil


----------



## Shantalya (22. Dezember 2007)

Eikä schrieb:


> ARENA SEASON 3 GIBT ES NOCH NET


Und was ist das ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schau doch bitte bevor du meckers beim Hersteller vorbei: http://www.wowmodelviewer.org/index.php?op...mp;topic=1917.0

BTW.: Es ist einfach neue Gegenstände selbst hinzuzufügen


----------



## Eikä (22. Dezember 2007)

Erstmal an *Shantalya*:
Ich hab öfters auf der Seite vom Modelsviewer geguckt und da gabs noch kein Season 3!
Außerdem gings auch darum,dass ich Season 3 net habe und da soviele einen Avatar mit Season 3 wollten,hab ich halt auch schon desöfteren gepostet,dass ich S3 net habe und somit auch kein Gemekker hören wollte,wenn jemand seinen S3 Avatar net bekommt!
-------------------------
- Orc Hunter

- Tauren Krieger

- Blutelf Paladin
----------------------------------
Hasska12 bei dir fehlt die Klasse =)


----------



## chopi (22. Dezember 2007)

wollte mich auch noch mal bedanken für die vielen avas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hasska12 (22. Dezember 2007)

ok nochmal neu 

Rasse: Zwergn männlich 

krieger 

kommplettes rachsüchtige set wenns geht ansonsten kommplett t6 

die 2-hand axt des rachsüchtigen gladiadors und das schild den rachsüchtigen gladiators  kannst du einmal machen wenns geht das er auf einem epic kodo sitzt und einmal ohne kodo?  pls mit dem schild schlagend?


----------



## Hasska12 (22. Dezember 2007)

ok nochmal neu 

Rasse: Zwergn männlich 

krieger 

kommplettes rachsüchtige set wenns geht ansonsten kommplett t6 

die 2-hand axt des rachsüchtigen gladiadors und das schild den rachsüchtigen gladiators  kannst du einmal machen wenns geht das er auf einem epic kodo sitzt und einmal ohne kodo?  pls mit dem schild schlagend?


----------



## Hasska12 (22. Dezember 2007)

ok nochmal neu 

Rasse: Zwergn männlich 

krieger 

kommplettes rachsüchtige set wenns geht ansonsten kommplett t6 

die 2-hand axt des rachsüchtigen gladiadors und das schild den rachsüchtigen gladiators  kannst du einmal machen wenns geht das er auf einem epic kodo sitzt und einmal ohne kodo?  pls mit dem schild schlagend?


----------



## Hasska12 (22. Dezember 2007)

sry fürs 2mal posten verklickt


----------



## Khyzer (22. Dezember 2007)

Rasse: Untoter
Geschlecht: Männlich
Waffe(n): Drachenschlag/Schnellklinge des rachsüchtigen Gladiators/erbarmunglosen Gladiators
Ausrüstung: Schurken T5
Hintergrund: Was von Undercity


----------



## Shantalya (22. Dezember 2007)

Eikä schrieb:


> Erstmal an *Shantalya*:
> Ich hab öfters auf der Seite vom Modelsviewer geguckt und da gabs noch kein Season 3!
> Außerdem gings auch darum,dass ich Season 3 net habe und da soviele einen Avatar mit Season 3 wollten,hab ich halt auch schon desöfteren gepostet,dass ich S3 net habe und somit auch kein Gemekker hören wollte,wenn jemand seinen S3 Avatar net bekommt!


Wie gesagt, im Link den ich dir hinterlassen habe kannst du dir S3 downloaden (im ersten Beitrag) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Dann hast du es auch und kannst sie "Herstellen" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 36878 (22. Dezember 2007)

Hab mir selber eins gebastelt  geht ja fix ^^  danke trotzdem


----------



## simion (22. Dezember 2007)

Zwerg (männlich)
Jäger
Waffe: Kang der Köpfer
Rüstung: Kettenrüstung des Scharlachroten Kreuzzuges, Helm des tobenden Berserkers, Wams des Scharlachroten Kreuzzuges
Hintergrund: Dun Morogh


----------



## simion (22. Dezember 2007)

wie kann man sich denn einen erstellen?


----------



## 36878 (22. Dezember 2007)

Hier ist eine anleitung : http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=18293


----------



## Traxano (22. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Klasse/Rassealadin/Mensch
Geschlächt: Menlich
Waffe:Season 3  //2hand schwert
Ausrüstung:S3
Hintergrund:Og in Flammen
Zusatz:Weiste wie die Menschen auschauen ,wenn der Krieger n ruf macht(Schlacht ruf)
Wo der dann die waffe in einre hand nimmt und nach oben schaut ,das wäre Sehr nice und ein wahres kunstück!
Wäre nice wende da noch den namen :Amók: einblenden unten rechts in der ecke.

dankö! gruß Amók


----------



## ~Ciara~ (22. Dezember 2007)

Rasse: Nachtelf

Klasse: Druide

Geschlecht: Weiblich

Waffe: Klaue des Phönix (in beiden Händen also quasi Klaue des Phönix 2x)

Rüstungsset: Haingewand des Feldkommandanten

Hintergrund: Darnassus

Bewegung: langsam schräg nach vorne gehend ^^

währ echt voll lieb wenn du das machen könntest 

Gruß Ciara  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## njlux (22. Dezember 2007)

wäre super nett wenn ihr mir als avatar eine untote dame macht mit arena 2 sachen und dem arena 2 dolch/nebenhandgegenstand wäre super wenn sie so entlang gehen könnte 

ich hätte vieleicht noch nen extrawunsch wenn das möglich ist und zwar das uc im hintergrund ist.

mfg und vieln dank

njlux


----------



## simion (23. Dezember 2007)

wie kann man denn sein bild ändern? also im Forum


----------



## EvilStorm (24. Dezember 2007)

Sind die, die das machen eigentlich noch da?
Nur mal so als frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MFG Evil


----------



## 36878 (24. Dezember 2007)

Selber machen ftw


----------



## Dourus (24. Dezember 2007)

Ich hätte gerne noch eine
Blutelfin paladin,
blonde lockige haare,
T6 ,
pinkner wappenrock,
Gladi 2 Schwert mit Mungo.
Hintergrund silbermond,
sie soll küssen

und
Blutelf Schurke (M)
blonde haare nach oben,
s2 bis auf s3 kopf
wappenrock des kriegshymnenklans,
2x gladi 2 schwerter mit mungo
danke im vorraus!


----------



## MasterV (20. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dudu power (2. März 2008)

Ich hätte gerne einen Priester
Rasse:Nightelf
Set: t5
der einen gedankenschlag castet 
in zul aman 

danke schon mal im voraus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
lg


----------



## dudu power (2. März 2008)

Und ich hätte noch sehr gerne nen Priester in Schattengestalt.
Rasse: Nachtelf Frau
Set: S3
Waffe: http://wow.buffed.de/?i=33354
Schildhand: http://wow.buffed.de/?i=29272
Und ausserdem noch anstadt den S3-Hut diese Brille hier: http://wow.buffed.de/?i=32494
Wenns eht noch, die Waffe mit +40 Spelldmg verzaubert, damit sie so leuchtet :-)
Ich wäre sehr dankbar, wenn das alles würde gehn.
lg


----------



## infadel (3. März 2008)

@yanxley wie heisst diese waffe oder was auch immer das ist in meinem modelviewer ist das nich drin.
Kennt jemand noch andere guitarren oder so.


----------



## Swafkari (10. März 2008)

Hi, wäre sehr nett wenn jmd folgendes für mich basteln könnte pls..

Rasse: Draenei

Geschlecht: männlich

Waffe(n):  Sulfuras, Hand von Ragnaros

Ausrüstung: Schami T3

Hintergrund: Ironforge, am besten in der Schmiede (geradeaus gehend wäre klasse, mit dem 2h Kolben in der Hand)

Dickes Danke schonmal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
edit: Hab´s mit dem Viewer selbst hinbekommen, gleich mal 2 gebastelt klappt bombastisch =)


----------



## Victoire (10. März 2008)

Huhu,
wäre lieb wenn sich jemand auch meinem Bedürfniss annehmen könnte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Rasse: Mensch

Geschlecht: Männlich

Waffe(n): Sturm des Chaos & Talisman des Schreckens der Nacht

Ausrüstung: Magier T3

Hintergrund: Vor den Toren von Stormwind
(wenns nicht geht, dann einfach nur schwarz)


----------



## Arnorns (10. März 2008)

hätte gerne:
tauren
männlich
krieger
s3
blutschrei
thunderbluff
und bitte angreifen lassen

thx!!!

mfg


----------



## Sûmy (10. März 2008)

Männlich blutelf schurke 
t5 mit herzlos und azrilkrallenklinge oder wie des (dieses 2te einhand schwert aus Zul'aman)
hintergund schwarz
Laufend


----------



## Villano (10. März 2008)

Gnom
Schurke
Männlich
T2
Kriegsgleven von Azzinoth
Hintergrund Schwarz
und er sollte am besten angreifen ;P

mfg Villano


----------



## orly? (10. März 2008)

Hiho hätte gern auch ein Avatar

Rasse: Nachtelfen
Geschlecht: Männlich
Waffe(n): S1 Schwerter oda Teufelsstahllangschwert
Ausrüstung: T5 Schurken Rüstung
Hintergrund: am besten Schlachtfeld oda so


----------



## Orag1 (10. März 2008)

Hallo,

wäre cool wenn du mir auch einen ava erstellen könntest.

troll
jäger
t6
als distanzwaffe bitte: Phönixbogen (der sieht einfach nur geil aus)
2 Einhand waffen, am besten s3 oder so.
Hintergruns gelb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich danke dir im vorraus.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Orag


----------



## heavy-metal (10. März 2008)

36878 schrieb:


> Selber machen ftw



genau^^


----------



## siick (2. Mai 2008)

hi,

falls das hier noch jemand weitermacht, hätte ich gerne:

Blutelf Männlich

Hunter t6

als waffe Großschwert des Gladiators oder des erbarmungslosen gladiators

leicht rechtsgedreht laufend.

falls es jemand macht,

vielen vielen dank


----------



## bluer (2. Mai 2008)

hi ich will auch pls ^^ 

Rasse: Nachtelf
Geschlecht: weiblich
Waffe(n): Großschwert des rachsüchtigen Gladiators ( bitte mit mungo xD )
Ausrüstung: s3 von warrior mit dem Wappenrock des Frosts
Hintergrund: ohne hintergrund

aber bitte mach sie tanzend^^

danke
Bluer.


----------



## Askalel (2. Mai 2008)

coole idee, also für meinen pls:
Rasse: Blutelf
Geschlecht: männlich
Klasse: Paladin
Rüstung: T6
Waffe: Großschwert des brutalen Gladiators (s4) wenns geht, wenn ned dann Zwilingsklinge des Phönix bitte

Ich hätt ihn auch gern so wie du dein tauren, also zuschlagend und hintergrund evtl sb

wenns zu viel verlangt is sag bescheid  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krachi (2. Mai 2008)

Juhu Ich häte gerne einen Orc Jäger männlich sieht aus wie Thrall t6 und mit Schwarzen Bogen Des Verräters pls hintergrund pls Nagrand arena oda einfach schwarz danke schonma im vorraus am besten  laufend oda so


----------



## Dewy (2. Mai 2008)

supi idee..noch aktuell?
wenn ja
Rasse : draenei
geschlecht : mann ;>
Klasse : schamane
rüstung : t6 kopf /hand...t5 schulter und hose
waffe : http://wow.buffed.de/?i=30918
schild : Das aus ZA
bhintergrund kannst du aussuchen mir egal.. ;>
weiß oder schwarz am besten

wäre echt klasse
mfg


----------



## Cerby (2. Mai 2008)

Wenn das noch aktuell sein sollte bin ich mal so frei um ein Avatar nach folgenden Maßstäben zu bitten:

Rasse: Mensch
Geschlecht: männlich
Klasse: Paladin
Rüstung: T6 komplett, wenn es geht als Umhang Dobrys Umarmung
Waffe: Schneide der Verheerung, wenn es sich realisieren lässt mit Scharfrichter Enchant
Animation: die Animation von Siegel des Befehls, dieses Zuschlagen und dann nochmal springend draufhaun. ^^ Wenn das nicht geht, alternativ das normale Zuschlagen mit der 2h-Waffe.
Hintergrund: Ein Bild aus Stormwind, Tal der Helden z. B.. Alternativ - wenn das Bild aus Stormwind zuviel Arbeit macht - einfach schwarz.

Besten Dank im Voraus.


----------



## Mende (2. Mai 2008)

Toll das es solche Members gibt =)


Rasse: Nachtelf
Geschlecht:Männlich
Waffe(n): Schwarzer Bogen des Verräters http://wow.buffed.de/?i=32336
Ausrüstung: T6
Hintergrund: Etwas helles freundliches(ne Waldlichtung mit sonnenstrahlen wäre richitg toll ;-)) Und er soll stehen und einen Pfeil verschießen =)( also nciht viel rumzappeln sondern einfach nen Bogen anheben und einen Pfeil verschîessen, der pfeil kann ruhig wie ein Feuerpfeil anfang zu glühen wenn er angelegt wird und weg fliegt, sry schon mal, bin ein bisschen zu Phantasievoll manchmal^^)

Danke =)


----------



## Metadron72 (2. Mai 2008)

Myhordi schrieb:


> Wenn sie es nicht selber machen brauchse sie doch net so angehen^^
> is doch  nur  gan wenig arbeit des eben bei blas einzugeben



dann mach du es doch für sie ^^ wäre fixer wie 2 posts hier von dir wie es ginge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Holy Paladin (2. Mai 2008)

Keine Ahung ob ich nun viele von Euch enttäusche aber der Autor hat die Produktion solcher Avatare schon seid längerem eingestellt,aber naja vll findet sich ja jemand anderes.

MfG The Holy Paladin


----------



## Ragile (2. Mai 2008)

Ich hätte gern:

Mensch priesterin mit t5 und Stab der vollständigen Genesung wenn möglich während sie einen heal castet Thx im voraus!


----------



## böseee (2. Mai 2008)

ich mach den ersten drei die mir ne pm schicken eine^^


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bluer (3. Mai 2008)

böseee schrieb:


> ich mach den ersten drei die mir ne pm schicken eine^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich will bitte =)
rasse nachtelf
geschlecht weiblich
ausrüstung s2 mit dem großschwert des rachsüchtigen Gladiators (mit mungo =))
hintergrund weiß

danke dir
bluer.


----------



## böseee (3. Mai 2008)

ne pm^^


----------



## böseee (3. Mai 2008)

ok nochmal den ersten drei mach ich nen ava


----------



## böseee (3. Mai 2008)

ok nochmal den ersten drei mach ich nen ava


----------



## lukss (6. Juni 2008)

nachtelf männlich mit den zwei kriegsgleven, t6 und schwarzer bogen des verräters in schussposition also die kriegsgleven auf dem rücken und noch darnassus als hintergrund wenn es geht


----------

